# Huntingground 2014



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Huntingground 2014*

*
*

Previous log : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/241468-huntingground-shic-v2-reload.html

Short introduction as I have many previous logs on here. This is an overview of the year 2014 which will be my 5th year of training. I will post more details of each "phase" at the start of each phase during the year.

2014 will incorporate the following:-

Jan - Mar : 12 week cut, cruise Test, Peps (IPAM/Mod GRF) and T3.

Apr - May : SHIC 3, still to be designed fully but similar to last one.

Jun - Jul : Cruise.

Aug - Sep : Experimental cycle which is under design by JW007, may be logged on here or may be logged on a private section of a forum dependent on the dosages etc of the cycle.

Oct - Dec : Unknown at this stage.

My training has always been strength-orientated (I won my first SM comp, Hertfordshire's Strongest Man (First Timers)) but my aim for this year is to gain more fitness too and also to bring upper body strength to match core/leg strength.

I will be competing in PL and also SM if all goes well from post-SHIC.

PB Lifts

Bench 166KG

Squat 256KG

Deadlift 288KG

Aim (by end of year)

Bench 180KG

Squat 280KG

Deadlift 300KG

Also to improve push press/OHP/log lifting too.

Current weight this morning : 287lbs = 20st 7lbs.

Details of first phase, the cut, to follow.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

In for this.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

In for this - interested to see how you get on with the cut jan-March. I need to work on fitness as well this year and it's not my fav thing.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MrM said:


> In for this - interested to see how you get on with the cut jan-March. I need to work on fitness as well this year and it's not my fav thing.


There is a log from last year, I did 10wks and lost 37lbs (from memory). I started feeling too small though and lost a load of strength. I did use clen/DNP etc which I won't use again. I want to retain strength and cut which, I know, is very difficult so we'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> Good luck mate :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, pivotal year for me this year, I am 40yo now and I need to push past some mental and physical barriers. I will have to show sheer determination and put in the hard work.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All the best big fella:thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck mate, in!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

smash it matey :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*12 Week Cut Phase*

Starting Jan 6th.

Starting Weight : 282lbs

*Diet*

04:00 : "50g Protein" Shake with unsweetened soya milk, with 50g oats.

Day : 12 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 2 tins of tuna, 1 tbsp butter. 2 bananas.

Evening : Dinner with family (will usually be fresh fish, potatoes and veg or jacket spud with tuna and cheese, or tuna pasta etc). I eat monstrous portions with lots of veg in there.

20:00 "50g Protein" Shake with unsweetened soya milk, with 50g oats.

*PEDS*

50mcg T3 in morning and peptides before bed (IPAM 500mcg/MOD-GRF(1-29)125mcg before bed). TRT test (300mg Test E pw). HCG 500iu 2pw and AI when I feel I need it.

*Training Schedule*

To be designed by Dig (Neil Deighton). Updated weekly.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking forward to this do you think if you find the hyper trophy style training beneficial to your strength you'll implement aspects of it into your next shic??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bail said:


> Looking forward to this do you think if you find the hyper trophy style training beneficial to your strength you'll implement aspects of it into your next shic??


Thanks mate, always looking for new things to incorporate into my training as long as it improves my strength so, yes, if it works, it will be in, definitely.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from exploratory session at the gym, feeling out things for the new regime.

SQ/BP/Dips was the schedule. I had no idea what weights to start with.

SQ

140 * 12

150 * 8

160 * 6

170 * 4

BP

90 * 12

100 * 8

110 * 6

120 * 3

Dips - had nothing left.

The above training felt much harder than my HIT training, I was jelly-legged getting up the stairs after the gym, I felt a little sick after squats and I am still sweating/blowing now even though I have been out of the gym for 20/30 mins.

One of the PTs joked that they would make a BB'er out of me yet, obviously I laughed (very hard).

I will defo tick to the style of training or the twelve weeks or maybe even longer.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

In as always, smash it mate


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Good luck mate:thumbup1:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

good luck mate

can i ask what height you are?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good luck as always fella

i know youll smash your targets


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

big steve said:


> good luck mate
> 
> can i ask what height you are?


6 foot mate, I was 21st on SHIC, now 20 1/2 st.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the good wishes guys!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

A SHIC designed by JW007, that'll be interesting!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Smitch said:


> A SHIC designed by JW007, that'll be interesting!


1g Test pd has been mentioned 

Not sure even I have the bollox to do that.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*2013 Critique*


Sub-optimal training (I only added 26KG to SQ, 18KG to DL and unsure about BP but not much). More volume and hard work required this year.

Injuries - major injury in middle of SHIC caused by SM contest. This year, I am waiting until post-SHIC until comps.

Not drinking enough water. Will try to up volume.

Not sleeping enough. I have added in a mid-afternoon kip at weekends.

Drinking too much Guinness. Not too sure this will change much


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Do you not fancy the BPU comp @1RM Feb 9th to dip your toe in the water mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Do you not fancy the BPU comp @1RM Feb 9th to dip your toe in the water mate?


Morning Ben, yes I do mate, are you entering, let me see how cut/training is going.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

It looks as though I am going to have a personal training schedule written for me by a powerlifter called Dig (Neil), anybody on TM will know him. Time to stop fcking about and put the hard work in, massive year for me.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Ben, yes I do mate, are you entering, let me see how cut/training is going.


Yes mate, I've ordered my singlet  I'm going to sort the entry form tomorrow! It's £30 to enter and you can get days membership to compete for £10 (£30 for the year).

It's a regional qualifier too - not that I will though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Yes mate, I've ordered my singlet  I'm going to sort the entry form tomorrow! It's £30 to enter and you can get days membership to compete for £10 (£30 for the year).
> 
> It's a regional qualifier too - not that I will though


OK, I'm in, you've convinced me. I'll join up to 1RM too ASAP. I have the singlet already, just need to find the strength


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> OK, I'm in, you've convinced me. I'll join up to 1RM too ASAP. I have the singlet already, just need to find the strength


Good man! I'll print out some extra forms and take them to the gym. Should be a good fun and it's always good to have something to work towards! 1RM is a great gym, I'm really enjoying my training there! There is a resident kinesiologist there for any injuries too!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

HG

Do you find the higher doses helps with lbm vs bf%....e.g. More of you calories goes into building muscle instead of adding extra layers of fat

Im finding hard to get my words right this morning, I hope you understand me lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Good man! I'll print out some extra forms and take them to the gym. Should be a good fun and it's always good to have something to work towards! 1RM is a great gym, I'm really enjoying my training there! There is a resident kinesiologist there for any injuries too!


kinesiologist - interesting, may be just what I need.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cas said:


> HG
> 
> Do you find the higher doses helps with lbm vs bf%....e.g. More of you calories goes into building muscle instead of adding extra layers of fat
> 
> Im finding hard to get my words right this morning, I hope you understand me lol


Yes mate, defo helps, especially if diet isn't 100%, my diet is nowhere near 100% because of the Guinness consumption yet I still have some semblance of abs. More gear = higher % of food will go towards muscle etc. I have no science to back this up, just experimentation on myself.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Yes mate, defo helps, especially if diet isn't 100%, my diet is nowhere near 100% because of the Guinness consumption yet I still have some semblance of abs. More gear = higher % of food will go towards muscle etc. I have no science to back this up, just experimentation on myself.


I'm not fussed with the science, it real world results that I am interested in.

It's just I am thinking of doing a high anabolic cycle when I go back in cycle, well it's not a huge cycle but big for me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Starting the cut tomorrow, was a big New Year so have been rough for a few days, looking forward to getting lean whilst keeping strong and also not drinking for a while.

Neil (Dig) is writing up training programme weekly so I'll prob have to change the OP. Also he wants vids and lots of vids for technique so most sessions will be video'ed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 1

Weight : 282lbs.

Diet : sticking to my 2500 cals diet for today as I had prepped everything before Dig sent over ideas (my fault as I didn't get back to him quickly enough). Will consider his ideas and change up, probably at end of week.

Training : Squat and paused squat. Will update later post-gym.

Condition : went to bed at 10pm, woke up at 2am and couldn't get back to sleep. Unusual for me, so feel tired today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUATS*

Weight : 128KG (gym scales)

Barbell Squats

60 * 5

90 * 5

110 * 3

140 * 2

170 * 6 * 3 i.e. 3 sets of 6. I have a vid of the third set, touch and go on depth, will have to start getting lower. I had my squat shoes on. On the 6th rep of the second set, I had a explosive pain in top of head, blinding light followed by dizziness, this remained in a reduced state for the rest of the sesh. Gone now, thank fck. Weight felt just about right I think.

Paused Squats

130 * 3 * 3 (3 sets of 3). Found these pretty easy and will increase weight next time.

Found the session hard and tiring (I have never done 18 reps at 170KG before, or anywhere near), was a little jelly-legged on the way out of gym, up stairs, fine now, lots of water to rehydrate after my NYE bender and a little food as I am on 2.5k cals today


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Goodluck mate


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *SQUATS*
> 
> Weight : 128KG (gym scales)
> 
> ...


Ref pain on squatting, don't want to be a scaremonger, enough of those about! But don't you think you should get that checked out?

Going to be following this with interest, big year for me too!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

less guiness


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Looking forward to an interesting read.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looking good in here pal, dig is a good guy im sure hell get you great results


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Ref pain on squatting, don't want to be a scaremonger, enough of those about! But don't you think you should get that checked out?
> 
> Going to be following this with interest, big year for me too!


Hey mate,

Just had to man up and crack on, all fine now, I put it down to dehydration and too much partying over NYE etc.

Hope you hit the numbers you want this year too


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> less guiness


No Guinness for 12 weeks :crying:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

AndyTee said:


> Looking forward to an interesting read.


Thanks Andy, hope you're well. Are you getting a journal up?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> looking good in here pal, dig is a good guy im sure hell get you great results


Cheers mate, you're back, how's things?

Looking forward to this year, gonna smash it with hard work and not rely on drugs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck young man :beer:


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

good luck HG with all your training this year. Subbed to see how it goes.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> *Huntingground 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Looks good pal, where is JW007 now days then ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Just had to man up and crack on, all fine now, I put it down to dehydration and too much partying over NYE etc.
> 
> Hope you hit the numbers you want this year too


As long as you don't get anything else, you are almost certainly right!

Thanks, just need to get an operation out of the way, not lose too much from it and then see what's next


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sams said:


> Looks good pal, where is JW007 now days then ?


Keeping himself very quiet mate, had a few health issues so dealing with them. Hopefully health is now picking up so he may become more active on the boards.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

im good thanks buddy just been a bit mad on the beer like yourself over xmas so detoxing now

hoping to get back into some decent numbers in few weeks


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

3rd set of 170KG * 6.

My Xmas gut looks tremendous, I guess that what hundreds of cans of Guinness does to a person. 6 pack (abs that is) is on its way.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Also I have bought some Inzer gear - belt and knee sleeves so they may help with squatting. I ordered them in mid-November, I'll mail them tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 2*

Weight (home scales) : 279lbs (-3lbs).

No cardio today, Dig wants me to lose 2lbs a week from diet, keep food up but clean and therefore keep strength up. TBH, stopping drinking Guinness would drop 2lbs a week from me for a good while (I am off the alcohol for 12 weeks anyhow). Obviously cals can be cut and cardio added in when weight loss stops.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 3*

Weight (home scales) : 279lbs (-3lbs).

Back on full diet yesterday and drunk litres of water, feeling good, system clearing out, lower back is bad today, just did some stretches. Deep sleep due to first IPAM boom dose this year. Looking forward to Bench Press today.

Inzer gear arrived at my brothers in New Orleans ($90 to ship to UK, fck that) so I am paying for my Mum to visit him and she can bring it back. I think she is back end of Feb or even March.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Press Day*

Bench is the bane of my life, definitely my weakest area in gym and has exasperated me for a long time. Anyhow, with Digs help, I hope to improve massively.

Gym is at it's busiest in Jan so we had to use the squat rack for benching, tried to set it up correctly but wasn't ideal. No vids therefore.

60 x 5

80 x 5

100 x 3

120 6r x 3s. On first set, 6th rep was all out and balls to the wall. Same on second set. On 3rd set I got 2 out unassisted and then I was empty, needing heavy assistance. I dropped to 100KG on 6th rep and needed heavy assistance for that one. Chest was totally empty, nothing left at all.

On SHIC I was banging out the 120s very easy, now I'm natty  , it shows as above.

Stretching with a PT was next who helped with stretching out my piriformis and some hip flexibility exercises, instant improvement in lower back/buttock pain and general feeling. I must stretch more.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 4*

Weight (home scales) : 276lbs (-6lbs).

Amazing IPAM sleep, 10 hours solid with one wake up for a slash. WFH today and this is where I find the diet a challenge as I get bored and find my head in the fridge at regular intervals!! Lower back, even though still painful, feels a little better after stretching yesterday. Will stretch again soon. Still disappointed with bench session and I'll strive to work and improve it. Rest day today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 5*

Weight (home scales) : 276lbs (-6lbs).

Great IPAM sleep again. Deadlift day which I love, probably favourite day TBH. Also doing SLDLs which I have never done before so will get PTs to check form etc. DIet has been spot on, some sugar/Guinness cravings last night but just ignored them and cracked on.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Whats that ipam sleep you keep talking about bud?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cas said:


> Whats that ipam sleep you keep talking about bud?


Peptides before bed (IPAM 500mcg/MOD-GRF(1-29)125mcg)

IPAM = Ipamorelin, GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone) - essentially sparks the pituarity into releasing the body's own GH which is obviously much better than exogenous GH.

I find it gives the deepest, most refreshing sleep, wake up feeling sparkling.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Deadlift Day*

Feeling good, food has been going in, sleep has been great, fully rehydrated.

Deadstop reps, put weight on floor and get position again, ass down, shoulders back, head up, chest out etc etc

60 * 5 (double overhand)

100 * 5 (double overhand)

140 * 5 (chalk, double overhand)

170 * 1 (chalk, mixed grip)

206 * 6 (chalk, mixed grip, gumshield) - last one was a little challenging, endurance more than anything. Bar was ripping skin on hands. Vid will be up later.

206 * 6 (chalk, mixed grip with straps, gumshield) - last one was close to being all out, blowing hard for about 3 mins.

206 * 6 (chalk, mixed grip with straps (comically snapped on last rep, grip held it though), gumshield) - form deserted the building here and I relied on brute strength to get these up. Ground them out though.

I did 12 * 200 in the SM contest in 75s and could have done 18 I reckon. That was on SHIC though so not representative.

SLDL was on the menu but nothing left.

Feels like a hard first week under @Dig's guidance which is just what I needed I think.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Sub'd! Love seeing some big A$$ weights!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

shaunmac said:


> Sub'd! Love seeing some big A$$ weights!


Cheers mate, will be building mid-range strength, endurance and getting weight down until April and then BOOOMMM time, should be able to smash some big numbers then (bench always let me down but DL/SQ should be good).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 6*

Weight (home scales) : 276lbs (-6lbs).

Forgot my IPAM last night. Everything else spot on - diet, sleep, rehydration etc.

Working this morning and then over to the new Powerlifting gym in Welwyn Garden City called 1RM, working on technique and will be using the monolift so pretty excited about that. I am going to treat myself to some diet fizzy drinks tonight and some really dark chocolate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@GreedyBen, are you training today at 1RM?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Deadlift Vid*






Working on technique, setup position and driving through heels from the floor. I think the technique looks better - any criticism, shout out. Struggling with grip, especially on right hand, not the power as I have DL'ed 288KG with no straps, not too sure what it was.

Video is different sets segued together, @Novo78 has a new toy (iPad) and anted to show off, not too sure of weights, probably 140, 170 and 206.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> @GreedyBen, are you training today at 1RM?


I am mate, I'm spare at work again so not too sure on time, I should imagine late morning/early afternoon though. What sort of time will you be getting there?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Probably 1-ish, have to finish this work and then lunch first.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Probably 1-ish, have to finish this work and then lunch first.


Ok mate, I'll probably still be there then, been doing about 2hrs a session inc. warmups/stretching/foamrolling etc etc


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Ok mate, I'll probably still be there then, been doing about 2hrs a session inc. warmups/stretching/foamrolling etc etc


Good man, may see you later.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Good man, may see you later.


I got out of work early mate and the mrs is moaning she wants me back by 1 to go shopping (joy) so I'm going to be in there a bit earlier now:sneaky2: I ain't even had the 10 eggs and 5 toast I was planning for breakfast ffs!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I got out of work early mate and the mrs is moaning she wants me back by 1 to go shopping (joy) so I'm going to be in there a bit earlier now:sneaky2: I ain't even had the 10 eggs and 5 toast I was planning for breakfast ffs!


No worries mate, I'd be more worried about missing out on my brekkie 

Enjoy it and may see you next week.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Have a good work out mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just got back from 1RM gym, great gym, no mirrors  , proper powerlifting/SM gym, very small, exigo machines, proper metal weights up to 50KG plates and 2 excellent pieces of kit custom-made for the gym - the monolift which is quite standard and then the bench which is a work of beauty and felt tremendous. I will be attempting all of my PBs at this gym.

Monolift Squats up to 190

Loglift up to 100KG

Bench Press up to 140KG

Easy sesh, not massive weights and only a single on the top weight apart from log where I got two but didn't push on any of them.

Tony Gee wasn't there but Steve Plunkett was and he asked me to join the lifting team and maybe enter a PL comp at Genesis in April. Not too sure how that would fit with @Dig plans. I would like to give it a go but will still be dieting and probably still natty


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Just got back from 1RM gym, great gym, no mirrors  , proper powerlifting/SM gym, very small, exigo machines, proper metal weights up to 50KG plates and 2 excellent pieces of kit custom-made for the gym - the monolift which is quite standard and then the bench which is a work of beauty and felt tremendous. I will be attempting all of my PBs at this gym.
> 
> Monolift Squats up to 190
> 
> ...


Was an awesome place. Hurting now though lol.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Did you nab one of the last £28 memberships mate? I'm still chuffed to have this gym within 5 miles of me!

Did you speak to Craig the kinesiologist?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 9*

Weight (home scales) : 279lbs (-3lbs).

I let myself down and ate some sh1te on Saturday night so weight spiked up, lesson learnt, try not to let it happen this week.

Squats today so looking forward to that. Feeling good, sleep, food and water are all good so looking for good session. I have recovered from last week's training too (was sore over weekend).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Did you nab one of the last £28 memberships mate? I'm still chuffed to have this gym within 5 miles of me!
> 
> Did you speak to Craig the kinesiologist?


I didn't Ben, I'm going to see how it goes, probably only make it once a week for the time being. I was very impressed TBH. Craig - no I didn't, I'll try to catch him on Thursday when we are next in there.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Stretching - this is going to be usual for me before squatting now, the benefit was enormous, the squats were smoother, I could get much lower and they felt lighter (maybe placebo).

*Squat*

Warmups

60x5

90x4

110x3

140x1

165x1

Work Sets

190x4 - got a vid

175x6 - found this difficult, weight OK, endurance not.

*Pause Squats* (3 count in hole)

145*3x3 - again found a struggle but powered through them, 3s down, 3s in hole and explode up. Got vid of 1st set.

Hard session, @Dig is pushing me much harder than I would push myself so I feel the training is coming along well.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> *Deadlift Vid*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol at the black guy staring in amazement as he walks past lol.

Great journal mate just had a read through. Expected you to be training at a real spit and sawdust type gym rather than fitness type gym. Don't know why. Just always figured the bigger guys did lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ahhhh just noticed you changed gyms lol. Doh!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice work mate. Good depth on those and looked comfy in terms of power


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol at the black guy staring in amazement as he walks past lol.
> 
> Great journal mate just had a read through. Expected you to be training at a real spit and sawdust type gym rather than fitness type gym. Don't know why. Just always figured the bigger guys did lol.


Hey mate, thanks for popping in. I train at work (Investment Bank in Canary Wharf) - they haven't seen the likes of me training there before  . But as you state, I have joined a "real" gym too, so will start frequenting there more often, and hopefully lifting for the gym.

The black guy is very effeminate and maybe that is why he is watching my behind


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate, thanks for popping in. I train at work (Investment Bank in Canary Wharf) - they haven't seen the likes of me training there before  . But as you state, I have joined a "real" gym too, so will start frequenting there more often, and hopefully lifting for the gym.
> 
> The black guy is very effeminate and maybe that is why he is watching my behind


Hahaha. Yes he did look very very interested in your bum mate. Reminds me of this sicko cleaner at the old gym I used to train at, would stop all his cleaning to watch me squat and was pretty much grinding his hips and licking his lips. Made me feel sick and in the end had to have a word with him for it. He was one serious wierdo. Must've been on drugs he literally ran around the place and never ever seen someone push a Hoover round that quickly lol.

Good news with the new gym, not sure why but I feel gym atmosphere definitely makes me want to train harder if in a more hardcore gym.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work mate. Good depth on those and looked comfy in terms of power


Thanks Ben, was pretty comfy, hoping next week I can go heavier but I have to get the endurance in too so may have to contain my natural impulses.

Hope you're well. How's training?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha. Yes he did look very very interested in your bum mate. Reminds me of this sicko cleaner at the old gym I used to train at, would stop all his cleaning to watch me squat and was pretty much grinding his hips and licking his lips. Made me feel sick and in the end had to have a word with him for it. He was one serious wierdo. Must've been on drugs he literally ran around the place and never ever seen someone push a Hoover round that quickly lol.
> 
> Good news with the new gym, not sure why but I feel gym atmosphere definitely makes me want to train harder if in a more hardcore gym.


No wonder you have great quads then, must have been like speed squats to get rid of him!! 

Agreed and 1RM is a proper gym, deafening metal on and awesome gear in there. Looking forward to getting down there more often. Next visit is Thursday.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Ben, was pretty comfy, hoping next week I can go heavier but I have to get the endurance in too so may have to contain my natural impulses.
> 
> Hope you're well. How's training?


All good thanks mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> No wonder you have great quads then, must have been like speed squats to get rid of him!!
> 
> Agreed and 1RM is a proper gym, deafening metal on and awesome gear in there. Looking forward to getting down there more often. Next visit is Thursday.


Haha. I once got stuck on 160kg and had to deck it to the floor because he put me off and made me lose concentration. Rushed over to help and I gave him a few choice words lol.

Cool take some videos mate! The one thing I wish could change about my gym is the music they play. It's usually the local radio which is utter garbage or it's some sh1tty dance rubbish that each song is exactly the same the whole way through for 10 minutes lol. Limp bizkit, disturbed or something like that be much better for hardcore training.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. I once got stuck on 160kg and had to deck it to the floor because he put me off and made me lose concentration. Rushed over to help and I gave him a few choice words lol.
> 
> Cool take some videos mate! The one thing I wish could change about my gym is the music they play. It's usually the local radio which is utter garbage or it's some sh1tty dance rubbish that each song is exactly the same the whole way through for 10 minutes lol. Limp bizkit, disturbed or something like that be much better for hardcore training.


I'll get some vids of bench press on Thursday and maybe of the monolift and the beautiful bench too.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> I'll get some vids of bench press on Thursday and maybe of the monolift and the beautiful bench too.


Look forward to them mate.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Agreed and 1RM is a proper gym, deafening metal on and awesome gear in there. Looking forward to getting down there more often. Next visit is Thursday.


I'll be down there early after noon thurs+fri mate if you are down there that sort of time:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice squatting mate. Like the way you maintain a good arch in your back even on the paused squats:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice squattage mate , those varicose veins are bulging


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I'll be down there early after noon thurs+fri mate if you are down there that sort of time:thumbup1:


Thurs 1pm is what has been discussed. WHat time will you be there mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Nice squatting mate. Like the way you maintain a good arch in your back even on the paused squats:thumbup1:


Cheers Ming, working hard on technique and form this year, hope to reap the benefits.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Nice squattage mate , those varicose veins are bulging


Haahaa, they look varicose too


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 10*

Weight (home scales) : 278lbs (-4lbs).

Diet is going very well, no cheats or beer, still eating about 5k cals a day (I'll try to work it out sometime) but still losing weight. Great sleep again, feeling a little tired today, rest day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *Day 10*
> 
> Weight (home scales) : 278lbs (-4lbs).
> 
> Diet is going very well, no cheats or beer, still eating about 5k cals a day (I'll try to work it out sometime) but still losing weight. Great sleep again, feeling a little tired today, rest day.


Good work mate :beer:

Sleep.... Yes please :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Good work mate :beer:
> 
> Sleep.... Yes please :lol:


Cheers mate, no beer on this thread please, I may crack and go on a 3 day bender 

How's things?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, no beer on this thread please, I may crack and go on a 3 day bender
> 
> How's things?


PMSL sorry 

Not bad thanks mate, some nice lifting in here :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thurs 1pm is what has been discussed. WHat time will you be there mate?


I'm not too sure, depends when I get out of work again! I'll probably still be in there by then anyway even if I get away early


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I'm not too sure, depends when I get out of work again! I'll probably still be in there by then anyway even if I get away early


What time do you start work? getting away at midday - sounds awesome


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> What time do you start work? getting away at midday - sounds awesome


04:45! Mate, means a 03:45 alarm call:sleeping:

Not every day but thats the earliest. I can be away by 10ish if I'm spare and everyone else turns up for work though!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> 04:45! Mate, means a 03:45 alarm call:sleeping:
> 
> Not every day but thats the earliest. I can be away by 10ish if I'm spare and everyone else turns up for work though!


I get up for 4:30 and get the 5:50 train but don't finish until 15:45!!

10ish is lovely, 1RM every day!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I get up for 4:30 and get the 5:50 train but don't finish until 15:45!!
> 
> 10ish is lovely, 1RM every day!!


If only every day was like that! Working till 3pm today then have to get the sprog from Enfield on the way home from work and drive back to Hertford in all the traffic, driving to work at 4am spoils me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 11*

Weight (home scales) : 277lbs (-5lbs).

Working from home today, just did piriformis stretching with a foam roller (nearly took off through the ceiling it was such a sharp shock/pain), feels better already, I'll have a chat to the Kinesiologist at 1RM today about it, I thought it would have healed by now and gone away but seems to be lingering.

Food and sleep great, raring to go today, [email protected], looking forward to working out on that lovely bench again, feels a work of art


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Bench at 1RM because the bench is a work of art and beauty.

40x6

70x5

90x3

105x2

120x1

Work sets

130x3x2 sets - touch on the last one on second set, big touch too, quite tough. On each set, first two flew up, struggled on 3rd, power just drained away.

120x3

Pause Bench (3 count on chest, wider grip)

100 5r x 3s - found these fine.

I saw @GreedyBen in there and chatted to the boys in there including Tony Gee (nice fella).

Vids of last paused bench set and the gym coming up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEADLIFT DAY*

A little tired from bench yesterday but food, water and sleep have all been spot on. Feeling really good at the moment and much more healthy than SHIC or Guinness days.

*Deadlift*

60x5 (double overhand)

90x5 (double overhand)

110x3 (double overhand)

140x3 (double overhand)

170x2 (mixed grip, chalk)

200x1 (mixed grip, chalk, gumshield) - bit dizzy after this one, maybe breathing.

*Work set*

235x3 (mixed grip, chalk, gumshield) - challenging but more there.

*Pause Deadlift (3 count with bar an inch or so off the ground)*

140x3 - too easy, not sure I counted the full 3 so got training partner to count for next two sets. FIrst time I have done these so check form out @Dig.

165x3x2sets - challenging and weight correct.

Got videos for the top set and first paused dead set.

Enjoyed the session, looking forward to rest and recuperation over weekend. Body feels tighter and fitter, weight 127KG, endurance work even though early days is paying off I reckon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome mate. That bench looks lovely bit of kit.

Never seen the partial pauses on a deadlift before!!

Second video mate me laugh the silly little tw4ts in the background doing a weight that's like air and then they are done and walk off. No struggling etc. why the fcuk do they go to a gym? Can't be breaking down any tissue OR increasing fitness doing something so effortless.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Huntingground said:


>


looking good there mate, looks plenty left in the tank too! :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 15*

Weight 279lbs (-3 lbs) - outside my target of 2lbs a week so I will be lowering cals this week.

Sore throat kicked in on Friday, feeling a little rough since Saturday, loads of mucous and greenies. Anyhow, will crack on and it is squat day today so excited about that , I think @Dig is punishing me with 200kg * 4 or 5 and loads of other sets! Vids will be taken, hope I start picking up and find some energy from somewhere.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome mate. That bench looks lovely bit of kit.
> 
> Never seen the partial pauses on a deadlift before!!
> 
> Second video mate me laugh the silly little tw4ts in the background doing a weight that's like air and then they are done and walk off. No struggling etc. why the fcuk do they go to a gym? Can't be breaking down any tissue OR increasing fitness doing something so effortless.


Bench press just feels like a natural movement on that banch, all feels right and gives confidence in the lifts.

I think that the reasoning behind paused DLs is twofold : 1 - to stop me janking it off the floor which I do have a tendency to do and 2 - to get me to sit further back on heels and drive through heels. If you look at the pause, it does make me sit back when paused so feasible that this will make me sit further back naturally, have to wait and see.

Too many muppets in that gym mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

*Barbell Squat*

60x5

90x5

120x3

150x3

175x1

Work Sets

200x4 - found this fine. Vid up later.

190x5 - challenging and almost all out on last rep. Started feeling dizzy and sick around this time due to man flu/illness so decided to end the sesh, missing paused squats and leg press.

I am thinking about going home from work but don't get paid unless I am in the office so I'll stick about if I can.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice squatting mate, hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 16*

Weight 279lbs (-3 lbs) - outside my target of 2lbs a week so action is needed.

I have increased T3 to 100mcg pd, have cut out 2 bananas from non-workout days and have decreased eggs to 8 from 12 for my take-out. Obviously I can decrease cals more and can even introduce Metformin if need be.

Bed at 20:00 last night and feel a little better today, I am determined to be OK for Bench tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

One last thing, the issues with my back have nearly cleared up. Two reasons for this. 1: Posture - I watch my posture at all times, especially sitting in my office chair and also lying on the settee. 2 : stretching - I stretch with the foam roller in the morning and twice in the evening.

The back issue was becoming debilitating so I am overjoyed that the pain has disippated.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> One last thing, the issues with my back have nearly cleared up. Two reasons for this. 1: Posture - I watch my posture at all times, especially sitting in my office chair and also lying on the settee. 2 : stretching - I stretch with the foam roller in the morning and twice in the evening.
> 
> The back issue was becoming debilitating so I am overjoyed that the pain has disippated.


That's good news mate, show the little things like that make all the difference :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 17 *

Weight 276lbs (-6 lbs) - on target.

New diet regime seems to be paying off, I was hungry last night though 

Still not well but I'll be hitting Bench regardless today.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *Day 17 *
> 
> Weight 276lbs (-6 lbs) - on target.
> 
> ...


Have a good 'un mate :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Have a good 'un mate :beer:


Cheers mate, are you training today?

NO FOOKIN BEER ON THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, are you training today?
> 
> NO FOOKIN BEER ON THIS THREAD!!!


I like


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, are you training today?
> 
> NO FOOKIN BEER ON THIS THREAD!!!


Yeah trained early doors mate 

Haha, my bad :ban:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Weight : 125.5KG

Early session today, tried to get a little food and water down me first.

BENCH

40x8

70x5

90x3

105x1

120x1

130x1

Work Sets

145x1

135x3

120x5 - all of the above were fine and I could go a little heavier @Dig

3 count Pause (slightly wider grip same last week)

110x5 - all out on last and may have got a very slight touch.

Seated DB OHP

27.5 * 6

27.5 * 8 - not much left by this stage so baby weights.

Barbell Curls

40 * 8

30 * 8

20 * 8

Awesome session, endurance, strength and wellbeing are all heightened. Blowing and sweating for a long time afterwards.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Vids of top sets on squats (Mon) and Bench (today) will be posted ASAP. @Novo78


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

200KG * 4


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

145KG * 1


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


>


Abs of steel in the background - blue vested bird 

Oh, nice lift Ken :thumb: x


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Abs of steel in the background - blue vested bird
> 
> Oh, nice lift Ken :thumb: x


Haahaa, knew you couldn't have been talking about me 

Cheers mate!! I don't notice birds when in the zone


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice lifts mate:thumbup1: Squat looks easy. Add some more leg drive to the bench and you'll be adding 20/30kg to that in no time. Looking good.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, knew you couldn't have been talking about me
> 
> Cheers mate!! I don't notice birds when in the zone


You have abs of steel too mate 

What zone... Natty zone? Lol.

Kidding mate, you always look very focused!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Nice lifts mate:thumbup1: Squat looks easy. Add some more leg drive to the bench and you'll be adding 20/30kg to that in no time. Looking good.


Thanks Ming, defo more there in squat. I am going 1RM next Wednesday so may ask Steve Plunkett or Tony Gee for a coaching sesh on the bench as I don't seem to be able to master it.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Ming, defo more there in squat. I am going 1RM next Wednesday so may ask Steve Plunkett or Tony Gee for a coaching sesh on the bench as I don't seem to be able to master it.


I struggle with leg drive too mate. It's very difficult to master imo. It's just patience and practice I guess.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> You have abs of steel too mate
> 
> What zone... Natty zone? Lol.
> 
> Kidding mate, you always look very focused!


Haahaa, abs of Guinness 

I am almost natty now, remember Dutch Scott claiming natty after a few weeks off gear, that was class, I am claiming the same!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looking good in here buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> looking good in here buddy :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, training is going well, off beer, keeping cals up but losing weight, trying to keep it up whilst natty  and then boomtime in April


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, training is going well, off beer, keeping cals up but losing weight, trying to keep it up whilst natty  and then boomtime in April


ive been natty nearly 2 whole long mofo months :death:

where you training at ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> ive been natty nearly 2 whole long mofo months :death:
> 
> where you training at ?


2 months, wow, must be feeling it now. Trying to keep training up whilst natty and then smash big numbers? That is my plan.

Train at work gym in Canary Wharf and have some sessions at new PL/SM gym in Welwyn Garden City called 1RM, has monolift and an awesome bench for PL and monster tyres, sled, log etc for SM. Only small and very new but decent enough.

How's new gym and new area treating you?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> 2 months, wow, must be feeling it now. Trying to keep training up whilst natty and then smash big numbers? That is my plan.
> 
> Train at work gym in Canary Wharf and have some sessions at new PL/SM gym in Welwyn Garden City called 1RM, has monolift and an awesome bench for PL and monster tyres, sled, log etc for SM. Only small and very new but decent enough.
> 
> How's new gym and new area treating you?


welwyns about an hour 20 from me , might pop over sometime although probably after bodypower .

new gym is pretty good , me and new training partner have just bought a log and axle , also train at matt griffs on a friday night , still finding my feet up here but getting there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, abs of Guinness
> 
> I am almost natty now, remember Dutch Scott claiming natty after a few weeks off gear, that was class, I am claiming the same!!


PMSL

Yeah I remember, just a little sus and GH iirc :lol:

Tbh he knows his stuff, just how he dictated it from time to time


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> welwyns about an hour 20 from me , might pop over sometime although probably after bodypower .
> 
> new gym is pretty good , me and new training partner have just bought a log and axle , also train at matt griffs on a friday night , still finding my feet up here but getting there mate :thumbup1:


Sounds good or i'll call over at your gaff when in Leicester.

Sounds good mate, keep plugging on, seen your training sesh with Matt, you must be looking to peak for BP, are you going to use that Clint Darden-type schedule on run up to comp?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Yeah I remember, just a little sus and GH iirc :lol:
> 
> Tbh he knows his stuff, just how he dictated it from time to time


NO COMMENT


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Sounds good or i'll call over at your gaff when in Leicester.
> 
> Sounds good mate, keep plugging on, seen your training sesh with Matt, you must be looking to peak for BP, are you going to use that Clint Darden-type schedule on run up to comp?


yeah i train in cov so ideal .

should peak nicely for bp im just working back my darden style courses , it seems to work well and its logical , adding slin in from monday so will see , im busting to get back on but i have to stay off until the schedule says :thumbdown:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah i train in cov so ideal .
> 
> should peak nicely for bp im just working back my darden style courses , it seems to work well and its logical , adding slin in from monday so will see , im busting to get back on but i have to stay off until the schedule says :thumbdown:


Superb mate, if I was doing SM, I would be doing the Darden style gear in lead up too, keep me updated mate, really, really interested.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 18*

Weight 273lbs (-9 lbs) - ahead of target.

New diet regime means that the weight is falling off, 6 lbs in last 2 days, upped T3 to 100mcg, decreased cals and drop 1500mg Metformin before evening meal (usually carb-based, last night was monster portion of chilli Con Carne with Brown Rice).

10 hours deep, IPAM sleep last night, feel tremendous this morning, working from home, rest day, hanging a new exterior composite door with a chippie on my house and taking BMW to garage as power steering is knackered.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I bet you've broke it mate 

Better get the mrs to take it in!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 19*

Weight 273lbs (-9 lbs) - ahead of target.

Feel totally knackered, got called out dute to my primary trading system being down last night and was on call until 01:00. I was up at 04:00 to get to work at normal time as my car is in garage with brake fluid leak. 3 hours sleep fooks me up, I need about 8 hours.

Anyhow, DLs today so forcing food and water down beforehand.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I bet you've broke it mate
> 
> Better get the mrs to take it in!


Haahaa, my way of fixing things usually involves a lump hammer, chisel and crow bar.

Actually the door looks great but took all day to get it sorted.

How's things mate. We are planning on 1RM next Wednesday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEADLIFT DAY*

With the lack of sleep, I wasn't too sure what to expect today but I have been getting plenty of sleep and good food and hydration so I was expecting a reasonable if not sparkling session. As it worked out, I felt about 90% of full power.

*Deadlift*

70x5

100x3

140x3

170x2

200x1

Work Set

230x5 reps - got vid. Felt fine.

Deficit (stood on a 20kg plate)

200x6

3 count Pause

170x3 - got vid, was starting to get a little tired but weight OK.

Seated Row(Hammer Strength MTS Row or something)

Heavy 12 reps x 2 sets.

My hands feel really sore after the session, that is the most amount of reps I have ever done at that sort of weight, back fine and endurance increasing by the workout.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

230kg * 5


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

170kg * 3


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, my way of fixing things usually involves a lump hammer, chisel and crow bar.
> 
> Actually the door looks great but took all day to get it sorted.
> 
> How's things mate. We are planning on 1RM next Wednesday.


Good thanks mate, had a disappointing dead session yesterday but still got 5kg onto my 1rm.

I'm off next week but I'm looking after the sprog so not sure when I'll get over there. She'd sleep in her pram if I give her enough calpol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 20*

Weight 271lbs (-11 lbs) - way ahead of target.

Weight is dropping off and I am definitely tightening up nicely. I believe I am having a Chinese tonight so some may go back on.

9 hour, IPAM sleep, feel much better but still a little tired. Rest, eat and drink for squats on Monday, @Dig looking forward to a seriously tough, heavy session

Rest day, little work this morning and then family stuff this afternoon and day out with family as usual on Sunday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Good thanks mate, had a disappointing dead session yesterday but still got 5kg onto my 1rm.
> 
> I'm off next week but I'm looking after the sprog so not sure when I'll get over there. She'd sleep in her pram if I give her enough calpol


Any increase on PB is great mate, you should be proud.

Bring the little one along, we'll get Tony to turn down the heavy/death metal which they have on.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Any increase on PB is great mate, you should be proud.
> 
> Bring the little one along, we'll get Tony to turn down the heavy/death metal which they have on.


Cheers mate! Ha ha, no need for that she's used to it! I always stick my stuff on in there  I might have to do evenings instead next week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Benni warming up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Having fell off the wagon and getting smashed at the weekend, I was expecting to struggle today. Food, water and sleep all lacking.

*Squat*

60x5 - felt tight

100x3

130x2

160x2

190x1

210x3 - almost all out, needed two handlers to spot so no vid today. Got @Novo78 to feed me some sniff whilst I had bar on back, blew my head off and nearly fell over with bar , recovered fine and depth was spot on, form good too.

*Pause Squat (3 count pause)*

155x3x3 - challenging but more there.

*Leg Press*

280x10x2 - suprisingly jellied my legs.

Sweating and blowing for a long time afterwards. Feels good to get the above done, big achievement in that condition, big week for me this week, going to sleep loads and lift heavy.

Looking forward to heavy Bench at 1RM on Wednesday and heavy DLs on Friday (250*2).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 23*

Weight 274lbs (-8 lbs) - on target.

Legs are very sore from yesterday, massive dinner, lots of water and then bed for 19:30, slept through until 04:00. Feel much better today. No drinking this weekend.

Rest day and prepping for bench tomorrow.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I may see you down there fella, the grandparents are coming over to relieve me of my duties but I'm not sure what time yet!

How do you find that york bar? I was moaning to Tony it feels heavy! He said thats why he got them!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 24*

Weight 273lbs (-9 lbs) - on target.

Whole body and legs are still sore and suffering from Monday's Squat session. I ate loads of food yesterday, much more than I should have on my diet but my body was screaming for food/cals. Liverpool smashed Everton 4-0 and then a great sleep so happy days.

Working from home today and then bench at 1RM.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I may see you down there fella, the grandparents are coming over to relieve me of my duties but I'm not sure what time yet!
> 
> How do you find that york bar? I was moaning to Tony it feels heavy! He said thats why he got them!


Hello mate, we are aiming for early afternoon again, prob 13:00-14:30ish. Would be good to see you again. York bar - is that the squat bar which weighs 30KG, weight was OK, length made it more difficult to handle imo. Apparently you can get more weight on it, not that I need to at the moment


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Still sore from Monday but feeling fine, food, water and sleep good. Training at 1RM with the competition bench.

*Bench*

60x5

80x3

100x2

115x1

130x1 - felt surprisingly heavy.

145x1 - was meant to be a double but this was almost all out so partner dragged bar off me. Breathing heavy.

145x1 - Failed.

130x4 - got 3 out and heavy touch on 4th. Starting to get a little tired.

120x6 - got 5 out and slight touch on 6th.

*Close Grip Bench*

110x5 - got 4 out and heavy touch on 4th.

110x5 - got 5 out - feeling totally fooked.

*Dumbell OHP*

32.5's x8 - got 6 out with touch on last, nothing left really.

27.5s x10 - got 6 out, nothing in tank.

*Barbell Curl*

40kgx6x3 - fine.

Sessions seem to be getting increasingly tougher. @Dig, if you were trying to find my natty max on bench day, there it is


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Strong pressing mate, even if you weren't entirely happy with the results!

The comp bars are Texas bars and are all black, the squat bar is 8ft I think, the other silver bars are the York bars and they are a pig imo, especially for benching. My old gym had an Eleiko bar and that was a lot thinner and I was easily able to rep 5-10kgs more! I haven't benched the comp bar at 1RM yet.

Didn't make it today but I'll catch up with you in there soon:thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 25*

Weight 272lbs (-10 lbs) - ahead of target = 274lbs on Monday (equates to 2lb a week).

8 hour deep sleep yet I couldn't get out of bed, body feels tired and battered, definitely the hardest week in the gym I have done. Still looking forward to heavy DLs tomorrow, will get vids. I am still eating loads of food, much more than I should on my diet (feel I need to feed and recover muscles) but I am still losing weight as I am eating so clean, heavy workouts and because of meds, great news.

Rest day today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 26*

Weight 273lbs (-9 lbs) - ahead of target = 274lbs on Monday (equates to 2lb a week).

In bed by 19:30, body still trying to adapt to new training schedule, as already mentioned I am eating a lot more good, clean food than I envisaged but weight loss progress is still good. No alcohol, just sparkling water and diet coke.

Deadlift day today so excited about that, early sesh at 08:30 because of work commitments this morning. Feeling a little tired so restful weekend with no debauchery.

I am still stretching and rolling in morning and night but need to stretch pre-workout, I will attempt this today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEADLIFT DAY*

Working out early and solo today. Tried to get food and water in but difficult to get enough in before 08:30. Feeling a little tried, falling asleep on every train/tube I get on this week.

*DEADLIFT*

60x5

100x3

140x1

170x1

200x1

230x1 - felt a little heavy today

250x0 - lifted off floor fine and then when got to knees realised left of the bar was pulling down and unbalanced. Got it down OK and realised i had put 10KG more on left side of bar than right side. FFS, what an idiot!! Felt lower right back tightness but thought I would continue with lower weight.

230x0 - no chance, didn't even get off floor, right lower back wasn't having it.

Pain in back and limped out of gym and sat down for a while. As has been well documented I suffer with occassional right lower back issues (3 months out in 2012, 2 weeks during last SHIC etc) - this doesn't feel as bad but always unpredictable.

Just hope it is tightness and not sciatic/nerve type issue!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 28*

Weight 270lbs (-12 lbs) - ahead of target = 274lbs on Monday (equates to 2lb a week).

Continually watching diet but surprising how high the cals are and the fact that I am still losing weight. Had a little down time last night, went out in WGC, had 4 Guinness and 4 slices of pizza with missus (at last we have a babysitter, we haven't been out since the kids born 7 years ago unless one of the grandmas mind the kids so prob once or maybe twice a year at most). Had a decent time.

@Dig, ref back : awful in the morning but once I have done my piriformis stretch and moved about for a while, the pain dissipates and even disappears. Maybe a speed/lighter week may be in order to gauge how the back reacts?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Loving the videos mate. Gotta laugh at all the people stopping to stare at your lifts haha.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your back issues flaring up again mate. Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Strong pressing mate, even if you weren't entirely happy with the results!
> 
> The comp bars are Texas bars and are all black, the squat bar is 8ft I think, the other silver bars are the York bars and they are a pig imo, especially for benching. My old gym had an Eleiko bar and that was a lot thinner and I was easily able to rep 5-10kgs more! I haven't benched the comp bar at 1RM yet.
> 
> Didn't make it today but I'll catch up with you in there soon:thumbup1:


Thanks mate. Never used the Eleiko bars but have heard very good things about their gear. Bench is great at 1RM, I just wasn't that powerful on Wednesday!! We'll be there again on Wed mate if you are about, fancy a bench session?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate. Never used the Eleiko bars but have heard very good things about their gear. Bench is great at 1RM, I just wasn't that powerful on Wednesday!! We'll be there again on Wed mate if you are about, fancy a bench session?


I'll be over if I can get rid of the sprog for a couple of hours mate, I'm not sure if the g.parents are coming over yet but I'll fire you a pm if I can get in the gym weds!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 29*

Weight 270lbs (-12 lbs) - ahead of today's target by 4lbs.

Great weekend, loads of food and sleep. Back feels much better so will be going for speed squats today so see how it holds up. This week will be a lighter week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Strangely lethargic today, sleep, food and water have been fine. T3 ahs been running at 100mcg pd for a while, I may drop this down. Not really feeling it in the gym and also holding back because of back.

*Squat*

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x2

140x1

155x5x5 sets in 25mins - I found these harder than I imagined, I got 5 sets out but wanted 6. My training partner was struggling today so this ate into time too.

*Leg Press*

280x10

300x10

300x10 - legs were jellied off this one, I reckon I can go heavier next time.

Back was fine and it feels like I am back in the game.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 30*

Weight 268lbs (-14 lbs) - ahead of Monday's target by 4lbs.

Back feels fine after squats yesterday, still foam rolling and stretching morning and night, dropped T3 to 50mcg pd, deep IPAM sleep, struggled to get out of bed even though I had 7 solid hours. Rest day today and prep for tomorrow's Bench session at 1RM.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 31*

Weight 268lbs (-14 lbs) - ahead of Monday's target by 4lbs.

Bench session at 1RM today (@GreedyBen, we should be there for 14:00ish today), still lighter week even though back is fine, DLs will test it on Friday I suppose.

Sleep, water and food all good.

Two other things :

All gear out of system now as sex drive and sensation is now at mere mortal levels :cursing:

Also I dropped the Metformin and am down to 50mcg T3 pd.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Your natty scum?

Unsubscribing....... Lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

*BENCH*

60x5

80x3

100x2

115 6 reps x 3 sets - surprisingly challenging, especially on 3rd set, last two slight touch, disappointing, can't wait to get back on gear so can smash through these kind of weights.

*DB OHP*

32.2x6 - almost all out.

27.5x8

*Deadstop EZ Extensions*

30x8

40x6 - too heavy, losing shape and technique.

35x8

We didn't feel as though we had worked hard enough so we did some BB curls, rope curls and some log lifts.

Not feeling powerful on upper body work and it is a headfcuk but I will just plug on.

Tony Gee let us use the competition bench bar which was quality and a nice touch from him. I didn't get chance to ask about technique as he left pretty quickly.

Feeling nice and tired now and having a shake.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Your natty scum?
> 
> Unsubscribing....... Lol


Haahaa, feeling like it mate, on 350mg of Test 350 from Apollo, big drop from the big cycles that I was on. Waiting until april until the next blast so have to get used to it :cursing:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeez mate, your almost as weak as me Couldn't make it today as grandparents came over late, will catch up with you down there soon! Glad to hear the back is feeling better already!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Jeez mate, your almost as weak as me Couldn't make it today as grandparents came over late, will catch up with you down there soon! Glad to hear the back is feeling better already!


Haahaa, thanks, make me feel so much better!!!!

I want to try DLs down there next week, it has the DL platform and also the big rubber plates so I can smash the weight down  Fancy it?

Back issue is there in background but not causing problems.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 32*

Weight 266lbs (-16 lbs) - ahead of Monday's target by 6lbs.

Resat day today, WFH due to tube strike, trying to keep diet on track which I do struggle with when working from home as fridge always calls me :devil2:

DLs tomorrow so look forward to that, need to get food and water in and be careful with back tomorrow.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, thanks, make me feel so much better!!!!
> 
> I want to try DLs down there next week, it has the DL platform and also the big rubber plates so I can smash the weight down  Fancy it?
> 
> Back issue is there in background but not causing problems.


Sounds good mate, I'll see if I can get the inlaws over early so I can get down there!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 33*

No weight today and no gym, got work commitments so cannot make it. @Nov and I are planning to go to 1RM tomorrow evening to get a DL session in.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BACK DAY*

Plan was to do Bent Over Row, Seated Row, Close Grip Underhand Pulldown and Barbell Curl. But 1RM has no machines so had to make it up as we went.

*Deadlift*

60

100

140

180

220 * 5 - Tony Gee watched this, stated I have loads of power, liked the technique but said my ass rises too fast which is my technique weakness on DL. Pretty pleased with the 5 reps, nice and easy, just chalk.

*Bent Over Row*

I have a confession. I have never done bent over rows before. Therefore I had no idea of the weight I should use and my technique is probably not the best as the exercise didn't feel natural

60 * 10

100 * 8

100 * 8 - didn't really enjoy them. I'll have to work on the technique I think.

*Barbell Curls*

40 * 15 - too light.

50 * 8 - nice weight, nice burn.

55 * 6 - too swingy, squeezed them out.

The plan is to compete in the Folkestone comp in August for 1RM, Tony mentioned it tonight so I will aim training for that.

Out for an Indian tonight and a few beers, I'll weigh in tomorrow, may be heavy though.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tut tut! BB row virginity lost 

I prefer Pendlay rows to bb rows but it's all good!

There is a pulldown and row machine there @1RM the Exigo things or whatever they are called!

100kg is far from bad for a first time mate!

I'll try to get over on weds if you are going?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 35*

Weight 271lbs (-11 lbs) - ahead of Monday's target by 1lbs. I have put a load of weight on this weekend, will come off pretty quick though.

Rest day today, day out with family, taking my food with me. Squat day tomorrow and pretty heavy so lots of food, water and sleep today/tonight, looking forward to it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Tut tut! BB row virginity lost
> 
> I prefer Pendlay rows to bb rows but it's all good!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, didn't see those machines. We did the rowing on the DL mat so no mirrors which prob didn't help.

Wed - definite possibility, I will confirm asap.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 36*

Weight 269lbs (-13 lbs) - ahead of today's target by 3lbs. Next Mondays target is 270lbs.

In bed at 19:45, deep IPAM sleep, ready for heavy squats today. Vids will be taken this week, now we are going heavy again.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Feeling pretty good, food, water and sleep have been fine, working solo.

Lots of stetching with bar and 60KG weight.

*SQUATS*

60x5

100x5

140x3

160x2

190x1 - feeling strong.

215x3 - Worked through these fine, had a little shot of nosetork beforehand, gumshield only. Got video (upload tonight, bad angle by camera man though, gut seems to be shrinking!!!), hope they are deep enough, found them fine, looking forward to 5 plate triple ASAP. I find the more I ask of my legs, the more they give. Defo more there.

*PAUSED SQUATS (3 COUNT)*

165x3

165x4 - too light, 180 may be fine.

*LEG PRESS*

300x10 - pain in the ass loading and unloading this machine when working on own.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Squat - 215kg * 3


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Squats are fine mate. Plenty of power there. Liking the way you bound into the bar lol. You need to start pouncing onto your deadlift to match


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Squats are fine mate. Plenty of power there. Liking the way you bound into the bar lol. You need to start pouncing onto your deadlift to match


Thanks Ming, coming along nicely at the moment. It is the nosetork which hypes me up mate, great stuff. I used to do the DLs too but I am trying to be more technical with setup, once mastered, I'll do a 10m runup


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Ming, coming along nicely at the moment. It is the nosetork which hypes me up mate, great stuff. I used to do the DLs too but I am trying to be more technical with setup, once mastered, I'll do a 10m runup


LOL. I like the way MattGriff stalks the bar before pouncing on it. Looks like he's just spotted a random 10 pound note on the ground:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> LOL. I like the way MattGriff stalks the bar before pouncing on it. Looks like he's just spotted a random 10 pound note on the ground:lol:


Haahaa, nice mental picture.

I have DLs on Friday, 235*4 or 5 so I'll get vid, including runup after a noseful of nosetork


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 37*

Weight 268lbs (-14 lbs). Next Mondays target is 270lbs.

In bed at 20:00, deep IPAM sleep, rest day today. Back is playing up so just did a load of stretching etc, hoping it eases off through the day.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 38*

Weight 267lbs (-15 lbs). Next Mondays target is 270lbs.

Bench day today at 1RM so looking forward to that. Drank some red wine last night and had poor sleep and feel little dehydrated, no excuses though, bench will be 100%.

Two small niggles since Monday, left knee has an ache now, has been giving me trouble for a while but seems to be getting worse. Also little pull in left lat, don't know how I could do that squatting but I did. Will ignore both and crack on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

*Barbell Bench*

Warmups/stretching etc.

60x5

80x5

100x3

115x2

125x5 - perfect weight, all out on 5th.

*No touch/3s Pause*

100x3

105x3

110x3 - sweet spot, almost all out.

*DB Incline*

35x10

35x10

35x4 - all power gone, nothing left, chest fatigued, dropped weight. 30x3, 25x3.

25x10

25x17 - widowmaker set, @Novo78 got 17 so no way was he beating me.

*Tricep Pushdowns*

4 sets of 10 reps, 3rd set was full stack, slightly too heavy so dropped 2 weights.

Tremendous workout, feel shattered, triceps are fried and feel massive at the moment.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Short on time so didn't stretch and did just a few warmups.

*DEADLIFT*

100x5

140x5

180x1

210x1

235x5 - all out on last rep. Got video. Still slightly concerned about technique, ass raises too fast and then back takes over (will have a chat with Tony gee). Chalk, gumshield and nosetork.

*DEFICIT (stood 20kg plate)*

205x5 - wanted 6 but fatigued.

*SEATED ROW*

4 sets of 10 reps - medium/heavy weight ensuring technique, feeling tired.

*FACEPULLS*

4 sets of 10 reps - light/medium weight, focusing on technique as I have never done these and they felt a little weird.

Excellent session, @Dig seems to have the measure of the exact weights/reps which I should be doing as I feel like he is working me very hard and pushing me. Also seems to be building endurance by adding in more sets/reps and exercises.

All going very well, feeling much fitter whilst also retaining my natty (  ) power.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DL 235 * 5


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

BEAST MODE

aweosme lifting buddy


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HaHa. Quality pouncing there mate:thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> BEAST MODE
> 
> aweosme lifting buddy


Thanks mate, hope you're well!! Looking forward to April, lol, back on gear.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Quality pouncing there mate:thumb:


I thought you may like that 

Still chuckling over the Matt Griff stalking a tenner reference.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, hope you're well!! Looking forward to April, lol, back on gear.


Im really **** at moment lol hence lack of log on here .....but hey ho not going to moan

good to see you smashing it big man your one of few on here that remind me why i lift


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> your one of few on here that remind me why i lift


*cough

Thought it was me too


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Not well yesterday or today, I made it to work yesterday but not today (first day off sick in a year). May be no gym until Thursday, see how I get on. Frustrating as was looking forward to squats.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Not well yesterday or today, I made it to work yesterday but not today (first day off sick in a year). May be no gym until Thursday, see how I get on. Frustrating as was looking forward to squats.


Man flu mate? Feel your pain


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuking hell everyone is ill!!!! Hope your better mate I've been very bad for 10 days now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks boys.

Still not well, but made it to work (I have to work, no work, no pay), sweating heavily when I do anything, dry retching this morning and sleep sh1te. No real food or water has been going in. Anyhow, I am going to man up and go the gym this morning, just for a light weight session, all my aches and pains are terrible at the moment and the thinking is, that the gym will make me hungry and thirsty (helping recovery) and relieve the aches and pains. If I feel too sick or dizzy, I'll stop.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks boys.
> 
> Still not well, but made it to work (I have to work, no work, no pay), sweating heavily when I do anything, dry retching this morning and sleep sh1te. No real food or water has been going in. Anyhow, I am going to man up and go the gym this morning, just for a light weight session, all my aches and pains are terrible at the moment and the thinking is, that the gym will make me hungry and thirsty (helping recovery) and relieve the aches and pains. If I feel too sick or dizzy, I'll stop.


I honestly would not train mate. I did on Tuesday and was pretty much recovered and I feel horrendous again now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from gym, feeling better mentally, lower back fried due to dehyradation I think. Anyhow here is the workout - nice light workout to keep things ticking over.

SQ (flat shoes only)

60

100

140

180 * 3 - felt pretty heavy.

DL (chalk)

100

140

180 * 3 - starting to feel lower back

BP

60

100

120 * 3 - knackered.

Sweating profusely for ages afterwards. Hungry now which is a good sign so will fire some food and water in. See how I feel in morning.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Whats happening gaylord


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : on Friday, woke up and sciatica/piriformis syndrome was the worst it has ever been. Still bad this morning, stretching many times a day and popping Ibuprofen like crazy. OK now but see what tomorrow holds. Doubtful I can go for big squats so may mix it up. i.e. do DLs instead or even Bench.

100% over illness but didn't eat whilst ill and have eaten everything in sight since I have recovered so dreading stepping on scales tomorrow.

I have contacted Welwyn Rugby Club physio about treatment and will ask in 1RM on Wednesday. I want to find a physio specialising in sports injuries with big guys. i.e. rugby or PL/BB/SM type physio.

Feeling a little fooked of with the ways things have transpired.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Whats happening gaylord


Haahaa I have been feeling awful and lifting gaylord-type weights.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa I have been feeling awful and lifting gaylord-type weights.


You best change that then lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 50*

Weight 271lbs (-11 lbs). Todays target is 268lbs but after illness and now injury, main emphasis is getting fixed up 100%.

Back is awful again this morning, 1 paracetamol and 2 ibuprofen have been dropped. Physio at Welwyn Rugby Club is based in Letchworth Garden City so prob too away. 1RM on Wednesday is my best shot I think.

Anyhow, meant to be squats today but no chance so Dig has told me to do leg press which isn't my favourite exercise but needs must. Head down, crack on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*LEG DAY*

Due to the piriformis issue, the plan was to do leg press as primary exercise, maybe followed by some accessory exercises for leg. Food, water and sleep have been good. IPAM/MT2/HCG went in last night with 50mcg T3 this morning.

*Leg Press*

180 * loads

220 * loads

260 * loads

300 * 8

340 * 8

380 * 8

420 * 6

380 * 10

300 * 20

@Novo78 and I were working on leg press for 50 mins, had a great workout, defo feel it in quads so we called it a day.

Piriformis feels totally perfect at the moment.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 52*

Weight 270lbs (-12 lbs). Mondays target is 266lbs but after illness and injury, I am playing catch up. That is fine, it will give me a figure to chase, I was finding the dieting too easy anyhow.

Back is massively better, I can walk normally and squat into position without pain. Let's see how it goes today, just did my stretching.

WFH today, so 1RM will be fitted in, Bench session and I will try to sort out some appointments with the physio/kinesiologist there.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEADLIFT DAY*

As my back feels so much better I got a little excited and thought I would do deadlifts.

Shake, 12 large free range eggs cooked in EVOO with black pepper, 4 rounds wholemeal toast with lashings of butter, 2 bananas and coffee/tea was my pre-WO boost

*DEADLIFT* (using Texas Power Deadlift Bar, bumper plates on DL platform, chalk only)

60x5

100x3

140x2

170x1

200x1

220x1

245x3 - got vid, all out and hitched the last one, happy with the triple though considering I am now 100% natty.

*DEFICIT DEAD* (stood 15kg bumper plate as already had bumper plates on)

210x5

Felt like I had burnt myself out doing the triple and the deficits finished me. Pretty happy with my comeback though after illness and a small layoff with injury. Rows and facepulls were meant to be done next but nothing left.

I saw Tony the Kinesiologist and he reckons he can sort me out so booked in for next Wednesday at 13:00 (no sessions today).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

245 * 3


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *DEADLIFT DAY*
> 
> As my back feels so much better I got a little excited and thought I would do deadlifts.
> 
> ...


how do you fit that meal on a plate mate!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Late for work today, so food prep and gym prep not great. Got gym late so had to curtail the session short.

*BENCH*

60x5

80x3

100x3

117.5x2

132.5x3 - almost all out on last.

127.5x3

*NO TOUCH PAUSE*

112.5x3

107.5x3

107.5x3

*DB INCLINE*

37.5x4 - nothing left, wanted 10.

32.5x10

25sx15/22.5x5 - wanted 20 with 25s but couldn't make it, had to drop to 22.5 to get the full 20 out.

Very hard session, definitely hit the spot, still out of breath now. Struggled to wash hair in the shower as couldn't get arms above head

The higher volume is great and something I need but I do struggle to fit it all in, I am only meant to take an hour for gym break.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : started boozing on Friday at midday (free beer at work function) and finished at god knows what time, was wasted, Saturday was recovery day, eating whatever I felt like, back on track today with food, lack of beer etc etc. Two afternoon naps on the weekend days too, approx 2 hours each, I need these to catch up on the weeks deficit of sleep.

Weight may be high due to Guinness consumption.

Big squat session tomorrow (220*3, will video), will pin 1ml cido test and peps before bed tonight (no peps Friday and/or Sat for obvious reasons).


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I've been off all gear for 3 weeks and strength still rising. I credit that to three days in Ireland the other weekend averaging 15 Guinness a day lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 57*

Weight 269lbs (-13 lbs). Todays target was 266lbs. I'll catch up this week by cutting cals.

After speaking to @Novo78 last night, we may do squats on the monolift at 1RM on Wednesday. Therefore today may be deads working up to 250*2, sounds great.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> I've been off all gear for 3 weeks and strength still rising. I credit that to three days in Ireland the other weekend averaging 15 Guinness a day lol


Morning mate, who needs gear when you have the drink of the Gods - Guinness 

I am supremely jealous of your Ireland trip too !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, who needs gear when you have the drink of the Gods - Guinness
> 
> I am supremely jealous of your Ireland trip too !!!


Exactly it's liquid strength lol.

Was good mate. Big family reunion meeting second cousins etc. was 120 of us at the bash on the Saturday!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEADLIFT DAY*

Food and water in fine this morning, lots of sleep since my pish heid escapades on Friday.

*Deadlift (gumshield and chalk only)*

100x5

140x3

180x1

225x1

250x2 - first one flew up, squeezed the second one but still more there. Got video. Had a blast of nosetork.

*Deficit Deadlift*

215x5 - all out on last, really tired by this stage.

*Machine Row (Hammer Strength MTS row)*

10 reps x 5 sets - working up to 65KG each hand.

Really tough session, sweating for ages afterwards, feeling strong at the moment, reckon I have 260*2 in me.

Weight 122KG.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Exactly it's liquid strength lol.
> 
> Was good mate. Big family reunion meeting second cousins etc. was 120 of us at the bash on the Saturday!


120 close family, drinking all day = mass brawl 

Only joking, sounds cool, I love those big family reunions wuth loads of Guinness!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> 120 close family, drinking all day = mass brawl
> 
> Only joking, sounds cool, I love those big family reunions wuth loads of Guinness!!


A couple of the women kicked off haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 58*

Weight 267lbs (-15 lbs). Monday's target is 264lbs. Tall order but it can be done.

Rest day today, piriformis is playing up a little, just did my stretching, physio/kinesiologist tomorrow so interesting to see what he has to say. Food and rest today in preparation for squat session on monolift at 1RM tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 59*

Weight 266lbs (-16 lbs). Monday's target is 264lbs.

Working from home today, physio at 13:00 for an hour and then heavy squats at 1RM, 220KG * 3 on monolift, I'll try to get video too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Squat day at 1RM with monolift. I had one hour of physio/kinesiologist beforehand and cals have been cut to speed up weight loss.

*SQUATS (Texas Squat Powerbar with competition collars (30kg in all), gumshield and sniff on top set)*

60x5

110x3

150x1

190x1 - felt heavy.

220x1x3 - 3 sets of singles, struggled badly on the first one, better on second and third was perfect. Power was definitely down today.

187.5x1 - felt like nothing left.

150x6x2 - two sets of 150 but these felt heavy too.

Nothing left for paused squats. Everything was a struggle today, sheeite day.

List of possible issues:-

1. Physio beforehand - felt strangely lethargic and not motivated afterwards.

2. Lack of food, pushing cals down.

3. Tiredness - was knackered last night from Monday's dead. Must do SQ and DL on Monday and Friday to give enough rest.

4. Monolift - never felt comfortable, first time I have used one to go over 200.

:cursing:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 61*

Weight 265lbs (-17 lbs). Monday's target is 264lbs.

Bench day today, look forward to that in Canary Wharf. Then mate's leaving do in Farringdon, free beer pish up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Working solo today, weight is still coming off, down to 121KG.

*BENCH*

60x10

60x10

100x4

120x1

142.5x1 - very nearly all out.

137.5x1 - should have been 2 but misread it as 1 , flew up and felt easy too.

*No Touch Paused*

115x3

115x3

110x3

*DB Incline*

32.5x15

32.5x11

32.5x10

Inclines killed me, felt like cardio to me, blowing hard for a long time afterwards.

Starting to plan for SHIC III now, probably start on 12th April, will start getting prices for mass order of gear. I suppose I will have to trawl through the Webinos thread first to gauge the best UGL. Price and proper dosages important as I will be ordering 30+ vials I reckon.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Cambridge stuff seems to be good mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SHIC III*

6 weeks

4g Test P - 1st week (5 shots of 800mg, weekdays only)

2g Mast P - 1st week (5 shots of 400mg, weekdays only)

3g Test E pw (5 shots of 600mg, weekdays)

2g Mast E pw (5 shots of 400mg, weekdays)

HCG 500iu 2*pw

Proviron 200mg day

Aromasin 1 tab a day

T3 100mg day

30iu Lantus every morning

Fast slin - 30iu before every meal.

IPAM before bed.

Pre WO * 3W

1ml BSI Mtren DS

1ml PC Supertren - can I source this?

1ml WC PW125

100mg dbol

100mg halo

100mg oxy

100mg MESTANALONE

300mg tren ace

Post WO * 3W

100mg stanz

100mg var


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You get my pm mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh and shic looks fùcking insane!! :lol:


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> *SHIC III*
> 
> 6 weeks
> 
> ...


Feck me, you'll be like a pin cushion dude!

Hopefully smash some pbs with that lot mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> You get my pm mate?


Certainly did matey, I will follow up. Thanks.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and shic looks fùcking insane!! :lol:


Haahaaa, that was the plan. Last one so going for it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

fastcar_uk said:


> Feck me, you'll be like a pin cushion dude!
> 
> Hopefully smash some pbs with that lot mate.


Cheers mate, aim is as follows:-

DL 300

SQ 280

BP 180

Tall order on the SQ and BP but I'll give it a shot.

Anyhow, will be fun


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Cambridge stuff seems to be good mate.


Just seen this, yes I have heard that is getting good reviews too. Thx.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *SHIC III*
> 
> 6 weeks
> 
> ...


That's fúcking ridiculous lol seems like such a waste lol props to you for remembering to take all that at the right time though lol I'm terrible for getting jabs and tabs!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> That's fúcking ridiculous lol seems like such a waste lol props to you for remembering to take all that at the right time though lol I'm terrible for getting jabs and tabs!


Waste - WTF!!

I just switch on for those 6 weeks. All could change anyhow after I confer with JW.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Waste - WTF!!
> 
> I just switch on for those 6 weeks. All could change anyhow after I confer with JW.


I dunno man that's a tonne of gear to throw in your body, results better be amazing for you lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I dunno man that's a tonne of gear to throw in your body, results better be amazing for you lol


Only one way to find out. Anyhow, I do this for fun so looking forward to it. Hoping to compete in PL in August so hoping for some good numbers.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Only one way to find out. Anyhow, I do this for fun so looking forward to it. Hoping to compete in PL in August so hoping for some good numbers.


I'm sure you'll get them mate! A 300kg dead is the ultimate goal for me too although I'm a long way off lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I'm sure you'll get them mate! A 300kg dead is the ultimate goal for me too although I'm a long way off lol


Thanks mate, I'll get 300 on second or third week I reckon and kick on from there.

Do you not rate high-dose cycles then?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 64*

Weight 266lbs (-16 lbs). Today's target is 264lbs so 2lb out, still playing catchup from illness etc. Will push this week and try to drop 4lb.

Squat deload day today which will be fine, I have had a tough weekend, 14 hours in Canary Wharf on Saturday sorting out major FSA reporting database and 8 hours yesterday. Feel shattered but good $$$$. Need to catch up on sleep.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Tired from the work over the weekend, didn't sleep well last night due to work too. Also I drank too much on Friday so not ideal prep for squats 

Food and water good this morning.

*SQUAT*

60x8

100x6

140x2

165x6 - heavier than anticipated.

*Pause Squat- 1 count pause*

165x5 - more like 2 or 3 seconds in the hole, found these easier than the non-paused squats before. Maybe I didn't warm up enough?

*Leg Press*

380 x 8 - felt heavy after squats.

300 x 15 - nearly blew a gasket, very hard work, rest/pause, felt a little sick afterwards.

Nice workout, living clean this week, no drinking, want to drop the 4lbs and also get a double on 260KG DL on Friday.

Everything is geared around prep for SHIC now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : 266lbs this morning but feeling big and strong. Body has tightened up considerably and actually looking in semi-decent shape. This is obviously due to diet and cutting down on drink but I haven't been overly stringent with those two factors. Therefore I would put some of it down to the increased intensity and volume in gym, thanks @Dig and also the IPAM/Mod Grf.

Rest day today so fookin bored already.

Back has been playing up this morning, I put this down to working 7 days and pure stress over weekend. Will ease up this week and all is geared towards 260KG double at DL on Friday (I will vid it).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick example of food today:-

04:30 - 50g protein shake with unsweetened soya milk. Black coffee with sweeteners.

Work food : 3 medium size baked potatoes, 6 eggs with 100g quality cheddar scrambled in olive oil with pepper, 300g Baked Salmon steaks with pepper, 250g Smoked mackerel. 3 cans diet coke.

Evening meal : Homemade king prawn thai red curry with noodles (loads of veg in there, onions, mushrooms, pepers, courgettes etc). 1 1/2 to 2 plates 

Before bed : 50g protein shake with unsweetened soya milk. Couple of spoonfuls of PB.

No idea of macros etc but seems to be doing the trick


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 66*

Weight 265lbs (-17 lbs). Monday's target is 262lbs.

Usually bench day today but @Dig has gotten me doing some seated OH BB Press with assistance exercises. Bit different but certainly look forward to it. Not too sure on equipment at 1RM so probably use powercage or something similar.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

But no actual benching this week. When I looked at the programme, I thought this looks easy but @Dig hits the spot again. He really does know his stuff.

*Barbell Seated Overhead Press*

Working in powercage and never felt right, non-natural movement as had to unrack bar from in front and then press in front of head. Went up to 65kg and binned it off.

*Seated Plate-Loaded Exigo Overhead Press Machine*

60 * loads

80 * 10

110 * 6

100 * 6

95 * 7 - all out on last.

*DB Incline Bench*

37.5kg * 7 (first 6 flew up, last one stopped at triceps and nothing left, heavy touch).

32.5kg * 12 - same on last one. Getting tired now.

*Tricep (Seated French Press)*

Warmup

30 * 10

25 * 10

25 * 10

20 Failed to do one, triceps gone. Jumped onto tricep pushdown rope and did 20 reps at lightish weight.

Chest feels fine, triceps feel massive and good workout for delts too. Just what I need as I neglect delts as I hate training them and they are therefore sh1te.

SHIC gear winging it's way to me, lots of pharma stuff after reading Webinos


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

@Greyphantom has dig train him aswell , is he any good then ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> @Greyphantom has dig train him aswell , is he any good then ?


Yes, GP is trained by Dig, too and we both are loving it at the moment. He seems to know the exact weights to use for me and is pushing me much harder and for longer each session, building endurance and fitness. My body shaoe has changed considerably since the New Year, diet/lack of booze but also the more intense and lengthy training sessions.

I have just signed up for 6 extra months to take me through and past first PL comp.

Dig weighs less than 83KG and can BP 195KG paused - I hate him


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Yes, GP is trained by Dig, too and we both are loving it at the moment. He seems to know the exact weights to use for me and is pushing me much harder and for longer each session, building endurance and fitness. My body shaoe has changed considerably since the New Year, diet/lack of booze but also the more intense and lengthy training sessions.
> 
> I have just signed up for 6 extra months to take me through and past first PL comp.
> 
> Dig weighs less than 83KG and can BP 195KG paused - I hate him


i`ll have to look him up he sounds pretty solid in training .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> i`ll have to look him up he sounds pretty solid in training .


List of achievements:-

-Senior Benchpress European Record - 305kg in the U90kg class

-Junior Benchpress World Record - 305kg in the U90kg class

-Junior Powerlifting Total World Record - 912.5kg in the U90kg class

-WPC Senior World Benchpress Champion - Florida, USA, 2008

-British Benchpress Champion and best overall lifter (multiple times)

Equipped lifting above (not 100% sure on all of them) but lifts raw now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Junkie.

That is all


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 67*

Weight 264lbs (-18 lbs). Monday's target is 262lbs.

2lbs by Monday is doable and I'll have a good go at that. Working this weekend too but less stress, going out for a meal on Saturday night, no Guinness.

Tris are aching today whilst back is playing up again, just did my stretching, will have to gauge how it is for the DLs tomorrow but I am determined to crack on. I cannot start the SHIC whilst back is playing up so need to sort it asap.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Junkie.
> 
> That is all


Haahaa, nice one Rob, not been around the site much to pop onto your journal, hopefully after this weekend, works dies down and I can chill. Hope things are well mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, nice one Rob, not been around the site much to pop onto your journal, hopefully after this weekend, works dies down and I can chill. Hope things are well mate


Things are good mate, you haven't missed anything in my journal 

Can't grumble work is busy can you. Good you can still get the sessions in :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 68/Dead Day*

Weight 264lbs (-18 lbs). Monday's target is 262lbs.

Triceps are tender still, IPAM deep sleep until 03:00 and then woke up feeling very dehydrated, dozed until 04:15. Just did my back stretching exercises, feels like it is easing which is nice timing.

As much water and food will be consumed as possible before deads at 08:30. 260*2 is the aim.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEADLIFT DAY*

Back is fine, food and water in OK, high hopes for good day.

*DEADS*

100 * 6

140 * 2

180 * 2

225 * 1 - felt like no weight on bar.

260 * 2 - first one went up OK, close to all out, maybe 95%. Second one got to shins and stopped, FAILED. Gutted, angry, fuming, fookin p1shed off. All week I have been working towards this. Roll on April so I can get back on gear and smash these types of weights.

*Machine work*

2 different back machines - row, pulldown and another I don't know name of.

1 top set of 8-10 reps followed by a drop set for 15 reps on each movement.

First two machines fine. Third was pulling my sciatic nerve a little and binned it off.

Disappointed with the top set of deads. I have vid anyhow. Let's see what @Dig has for me next week. Heavy squats I hope now that back feels OK.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ewen said:


> @Greyphantom has dig train him aswell , is he any good then ?


yeah mate he is freaking awesome, knows his stuff and really dials your program in... had me doing stuff I really didnt think I could, 5 reps on weights I would single before etc... built me up well to the comp (then I fvcked it all by catching a virus... stupid virus) and I will def be with him for the foreseeable future... training starts again monday...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ewen said:


> i`ll have to look him up he sounds pretty solid in training .


I for one would def recommend him mate...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> yeah mate he is freaking awesome, knows his stuff and really dials your program in... had me doing stuff I really didnt think I could, 5 reps on weights I would single before etc... built me up well to the comp (then I fvcked it all by catching a virus... stupid virus) and I will def be with him for the foreseeable future... training starts again monday...


You opened your gym yet ?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *DEADLIFT DAY*
> 
> Back is fine, food and water in OK, high hopes for good day.
> 
> ...


How you finding the increase of volume in regards to your strength mate??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SHIC GEAR*


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bail said:


> How you finding the increase of volume in regards to your strength mate??


Hello mate, strength is fine and volume is working well, stripping me down and working me much harder. Obviously, as I have been cruising for almost 2 1/2 months, strength is down on last year but I am back on April 12th so expecting good stuff then. Hopefully I can PB all 3 lifts.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 69*

Weight 263lbs (-19 lbs). Monday's target is 262lbs.

Out with missus tonight for meal etc. Will try to keep diet in check. I want to make 262 on Monday but weight always shoots up over weekend.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> *SHIC GEAR*
> 
> View attachment 147206


Haha and I thought my cycle was going to be expensive


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

One question, do you feel 6 week cycles are long enough to build keepable muscle?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> *SHIC GEAR*
> 
> View attachment 147206


What do we have this time?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> *SHIC III*
> 
> 6 weeks
> 
> ...





RowRow said:


> What do we have this time?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> *SHIC GEAR*
> 
> View attachment 147206


holy shic fatman 

i like those testolics and just started on those cooper test aswell , looks a nice years worth of gear although it`ll be done in 10 weeks :lol:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, strength is fine and volume is working well, stripping me down and working me much harder. Obviously, as I have been cruising for almost 2 1/2 months, strength is down on last year but I am back on April 12th so expecting good stuff then. Hopefully I can PB all 3 lifts.


Yeah I'm the same low vol is good for strength but every now and again body responds to a period of high vol, I used to work with Alex hunter if you know him ?, he's done pretty well at few strongman comps, used to absolutely smash the vol stuff when training,

Just looked at your next cycle, is their any reason you haven't got any pharma gh in their?? Only Ipam before bed?,

(As your clearly not skint lol)


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cas said:


> Haha and I thought my cycle was going to be expensive


I had a load of the gear just lying about - the orals/slin etc etc. I buy in bulk so get good prices so a lot of the gear in pic cost less them 900.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cas said:


> One question, do you feel 6 week cycles are long enough to build keepable muscle?


Strength is the aim and each SHIC shows an increase in strength whilst on and an increase afterwards. So defo keepable.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> What do we have this time?


Just a small cycle mate 

Do you want to know brands etc?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> holy shic fatman
> 
> i like those testolics and just started on those cooper test aswell , looks a nice years worth of gear although it`ll be done in 10 weeks :lol:


Nice one mate, how are you getting on with them.....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Just a small cycle mate
> 
> Do you want to know brands etc?


Apollo in there ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Nice one mate, how are you getting on with them.....


only had 1 jab so far to early to say but its a nice jab .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bail said:


> Yeah I'm the same low vol is good for strength but every now and again body responds to a period of high vol, I used to work with Alex hunter if you know him ?, he's done pretty well at few strongman comps, used to absolutely smash the vol stuff when training,
> 
> Just looked at your next cycle, is their any reason you haven't got any pharma gh in their?? Only Ipam before bed?,
> 
> (As your clearly not skint lol)


I do as I am told by Neil Deighton, he writes out training schedule. For instance, next week on Friday is DL 220KG 5*5 so look forward to that. Always Mon SQ, Wed BP and Fri DL - he throws in assistance exercises too.

I have heard of Alex Hunter, massive guy. Surprised that he does low high volume though.

I've had a load of sh1te GH so don't really trust it so stick to Tom's peps these days. As you say, money isn't an issue when planning these, maybe on next cycle in August which hasn't been designed yet (usually get them designed by ex-member JW007, maybe before your time here?).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Apollo in there ?


Apollo, Cooper, Testolic. I forgot to include my BSI Mtren DS, PC Supertren and my Cidotest too, FFS!!

Mix of orals and fast and slow slin.

Anybody used Cooper, Testolic or Apollo?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> only had 1 jab so far to early to say but its a nice jab .


Good to hear mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Got a few vids from Doncaster today. First one is Terry Hollands repping 340KG DL.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Eddie Hall 340KG DL


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Apollo, Cooper, Testolic. I forgot to include my BSI Mtren DS, PC Supertren and my Cidotest too, FFS!!
> 
> Mix of orals and fast and slow slin.
> 
> Anybody used Cooper, Testolic or Apollo?


I've used Apollo and it's good stuff.

Just saw your doing 30iu fast slin each meal. How many meals a day will you be eating?

I'm guessing diet will be the usual, fish, eggs, cheese, Pots and butter affair?

Also do you get the catridiges and use a refillable pen for your slin?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I do as I am told by Neil Deighton, he writes out training schedule. For instance, next week on Friday is DL 220KG 5*5 so look forward to that. Always Mon SQ, Wed BP and Fri DL - he throws in assistance exercises too.
> 
> I have heard of Alex Hunter, massive guy. Surprised that he does low high volume though.
> 
> I've had a load of sh1te GH so don't really trust it so stick to Tom's peps these days. As you say, money isn't an issue when planning these, maybe on next cycle in August which hasn't been designed yet (usually get them designed by ex-member JW007, maybe before your time here?).


He used a lot of volume for his workouts showed me a video of a 11 plate squat once, he just trained with really high vol,

Think he was before my time on here or maybe left just as I came on,

Fair enough their is a lot of sh!t gh floating about tbh which is money best spent elsewhere and tbh toms peps arnt priced badly at all on a bulk buy and you know what your getting every time


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Loz 340KG DL


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> I've used Apollo and it's good stuff.
> 
> Just saw your doing 30iu fast slin each meal. How many meals a day will you be eating?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. With the slin, I just use slin pin and extract what I need and jab. No pen.

I eat all day mate so will prob just jab 30iu 3 times a day and eat a sh1tloads afterwards.

Default diet is the usual fish, eggs, cheese, potatoes and peanut butter etc. I'll post up some daily food whilst SHIC is on-going.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Apollo, Cooper, Testolic. I forgot to include my BSI Mtren DS, PC Supertren and my Cidotest too, FFS!!
> 
> Mix of orals and fast and slow slin.
> 
> Anybody used Cooper, Testolic or Apollo?


Used Apollo, it's seems to do the trick.

TorRip with mtren in it I didn't rate, couldn't feel the mtren at all tbh.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Used Apollo, it's seems to do the trick.
> 
> TorRip with mtren in it I didn't rate, couldn't feel the mtren at all tbh.


I have BSI Mtren and according to Webinos, no Mtren in there :cursing:

Don't know what we are jabbing :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I have BSI Mtren and according to Webinos, no Mtren in there :cursing:
> 
> Don't know what we are jabbing :confused1:


PMSL, that defo has it in!

Love that stuff lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I have BSI Mtren and according to Webinos, no Mtren in there :cursing:
> 
> Don't know what we are jabbing :confused1:


Cherry lucozade


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bail said:


> Yeah I'm the same low vol is good for strength but every now and again body responds to a period of high vol, I used to work with Alex hunter if you know him ?, he's done pretty well at few strongman comps, used to absolutely smash the vol stuff when training,
> 
> Just looked at your next cycle, is their any reason you haven't got any pharma gh in their?? Only Ipam before bed?,
> 
> (As your clearly not skint lol)


alex hunter from croyden ?

i know alex pretty well , trained with him a few times when he could be bothered to turn up :lol:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ewen said:


> alex hunter from croyden ?
> 
> i know alex pretty well , trained with him a few times when he could be bothered to turn up :lol:


Yeah that's were I live mate east croydon ,

Worked with him for a while still speak to him often

Yeah he does loose enthusiasm quite a bit

He's training regularly again now though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bail said:


> Yeah that's were I live mate east croydon ,
> 
> Worked with him for a while still speak to him often
> 
> ...


head door at oceania or whatever its called iirc

next time you see the big ginger meathead tell him i said hello .

has he told you he was in harry potter a million times :lol:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ewen said:


> head door at oceania or whatever its called iirc
> 
> next time you see the big ginger meathead tell him i said hello .
> 
> has he told you he was in harry potter a million times :lol:


Yeah lol, and a lot weirder stuff haha

Yeah he's still their actually I'll see him next weekend bud I'll make sure too mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 71*

Weight 265lbs (-17 lbs). Today's target was 262lbs. Next Monday is 260lbs.

Whole team went down boozer on Friday evening (really sunny in Canary Wharf) as boss dragged us all down there. Chinese on Saturday night and a ridiculously large Sunday Roast yesterday all means I miss the target. Anyhow, still looking and feeling better and progress is being made.

As mother in law is down and due to working both weekend days, I was in bed at 20:00 Saturday and Sunday so good sleep, lots of food should mean good squatting today. Working solo for next two weeks. Back is niggly but just stretched so can't see it causing an issue.


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *Day 71*
> 
> Weight 265lbs (-17 lbs). Today's target was 262lbs. Next Monday is 260lbs.
> 
> ...


Smash it tubs.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Feeling sparkling today, loads of sleep/food/water/lack of alcohol over weekend. Bursting out of skin to get down gym.

Forgot my squat shoes, dunno where they are.

*SQUAT*

60x8

100x5

120x3

150x2

175x1

200x3 - weight felt easy but technique slightly off on 2nd and 3rd rep due to shoes.

180x6 - totally fooked after this.

*1 sec Pause*

170x5 - fine

170x5 - big struggle

170x5 - didn't want to do these, body wanted to bottle out, had to really push through with these, pauses were getting a little short though.

Hardest squat session I have ever had. Struggled to get up stairs afterwards, lower back fried too. Quads pulsing and aching now. Sweat lashing off me still.

This is the beauty of @Dig, I look at the session and think it looks fine/easy, then I execute it and I feel spent.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

After the brutal squat session yesterday, I was in bed at the same time as my 3yo boy, 19:30 and slept all the way through to 04:15. Literally, I got home from work, food then bed.

Feel fine today, rest day it is.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ewen said:


> You opened your gym yet ?


no mate going to start working at a gym in april and do freelance strength coaching/PT work... costs were just looking high atm for opening my own place... plus Steve did not get back to me re that other thing so just went with easy option...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> *SHIC GEAR*
> 
> View attachment 147206


Oh my fcuking god lol!! That's madness. What's then big tubs at the back?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh my fcuking god lol!! That's madness. What's then big tubs at the back?


Mestanalone, aka Methyl DHT. It was specially made for me by a mate's lab as it was part of a tab which contained other stuff but JW advised that it would be awesome for strength, pure androgenic, little anabolic. Loads of info about it on google although it is quite rare.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Mestanalone, aka Methyl DHT. It was specially made for me by a mate's lab as it was part of a tab which contained other stuff but JW advised that it would be awesome for strength, pure androgenic, little anabolic. Loads of info about it on google although it is quite rare.


Ah ok mate never heard of it before. JW007? How is he nowadays health wise I know he wasn't that great at one point?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah ok mate never heard of it before. JW007? How is he nowadays health wise I know he wasn't that great at one point?


Not great, full reply tomorrow.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Not great, full reply tomorrow.


Drop me a pm tomorrow mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 73*

Weight 259lbs (-23 lbs). Monday's target is 260lbs.

No idea why I have lost so much weight, maybe water and it will jump weight back up. Bench day today at 1RM solo. Not feeling 100% so may postpone until tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 74*

Weight 261lbs (-21 lbs). Monday's target is 260lbs.

Bench today, deads tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Felt rough yesterday morning and only ate my first food after midday yesterday. Had to miss bench session at 1RM so working solo in Canary Wharf.

Piriformis has been absolute agony since Monday's squats and I have physio booked at CW tomorrow.

*BENCH* - no leg drive due to piriformis.

60*10

80*8

100*4

120*1

127.5*3 - all out on last.

122.5*3 - touch on last.

122.5*3 - touch on last.

*No Touch Pause - 3 sec*

112.5x3 - All out.

105x3

105x3 - touch on last.

*Overhead Press Machine* (Cybex plate-loaded converging OHP machine) - found this to be tougher and not as natural a feel as last week's machine.

85kg*8

85kg*6

85kg*4

Power definitely down (even though power usually sh1te on bench day anyway). Disappointing session.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEADLIFT DAY*

Food/water and slep were greag last night (in bed at 20:0).

Still struggling with piriformis, found it hard to get to work today.

*DEADS*

Stretching and foam rolling etc. Trying to loosen up the piriformis.

100*8 - Definitely holding back, struggling to power through, subconciously protecting lower back?

140*6 - struggling

180*2 - struggling

220*1 - bailed it.

Was really looking forward to doing 220*5*5 and gutted that I had to bail. Definitely some pain but also some fear factor of the back. I have to get this sorted now otherwise I will have to postpone the SHIC. Yesterday I made an unofficial appointment to have a chat with the physio today, only to find out he was with a client so I have left name and number for him to call. Looks like my usual methodology of "fook it, leave it, it will fix itself" hasn't worked with this issue, usually has a high success rate to be fair!!!

I will check how the back is tomorrow. If it is OK, I'll pop to 1RM and complete the above workout.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : got physio in Canary Wharf on Monday at 09:15. £65 for 45 mins initial consultation. I knew it would be steep in CW!!

Anyhow, I spoke to him and he had seen me about the gym and knew who I was befroe speaking to him so saved explaining how I lift, body shape, goals etc. Knowledgable about sciatic/piriformis stuff, stating it is an umbrella term for any number of underlying factors and he would be pretty confident of finding the issue pretty quickly and then it is up to me to execute the fix.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

buy a foam roller and use it everyday , watch youtube vids on how to use it but first get the piriformis stripped  you`ll cry :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Acupuncture works well on that area mate. Had it myself to sort out my sciatica and definitely makes a difference


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 78*

Weight 261lbs (-21 lbs). Today's target is 260lbs.

Weight has ben up and down this week, no idea why. Nearly back on target though.

Physio today, hope he can sort Piriformis issue asap.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> buy a foam roller and use it everyday , watch youtube vids on how to use it but first get the piriformis stripped  you`ll cry :lol:


I do foam roll twice or three times a day mate, specifically for top of back and lower back/piriformis. Also I stretch the piriformis morning and night, does help a little but issue remains. Can't use hockey ball, hurts too much :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Acupuncture works well on that area mate. Had it myself to sort out my sciatica and definitely makes a difference


Never thought of that mate, I'll enquire about. Did you physio do it or a specialist?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Physio Update*

Physio was awesome, very knowledgable and keen to help. No issues in spine or disks. No skeletal issues. Great flexibility!! He did find the issue though - tightness of the pelvis and hip via the small muscles in that area causing neural tension in the sciatic nerver (essentially the muscles are tight and are pinching the nerve slightly).

I need to perform 4 stretches, the piriformis stretch which I am already doing and three others. One called the QL?? One lying on back, tuck right leg across me, hold with left hand on thigh and straighten leg. Other one is balancing on one leg and get somebody to throw me a ball or something.

Really good news and for the first time this year, no pain in my right buttock. I'll do the stretches morning and night and will go back to see him in 2 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*LEG DAY*

Straight from physio to gym.

Weight 119.5KG.

Didn't get as much food or fluid down me as I would have liked. No squats or deads this week due to piriformis issue, so I will do as I am told by

@Dig

*LEG PRESS*

180x10

220x8

260x8

300x6

340x6

380x4

420x8 - this is only the second time I have done leg press and I found the 420 easy for the first 6 reps, then I seem to gas quickly.

380x12

300x15 - nothing left, power went, got to 14 OK and then no power at all.

Leg Press seems to jelly my legs much more than squats and I didf struggle to get up the stairs again.

Jacket potato, butter, tuna mayonnaise, cheese with smoked mackerel thrown on top. Lovely. Lots of sparkling water.

Massive breakthrough for me with the physio so buzzing!!

:bounce:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

happy days fat lad :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> happy days fat lad :thumb:


Cheers CHUNK


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers CHUNK


ive been cutting since i slipped 5 discs :lol:

gonna try deadlifts and squats this week and cannot wait to get under the bar again .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> ive been cutting since i slipped 5 discs :lol:
> 
> gonna try deadlifts and squats this week and cannot wait to get under the bar again .


Down to 14 doughnuts and 2 trays of flapjacks a day then 

5 slipped discs - really? That sounds painful mate, what happened?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Down to 14 doughnuts and 2 trays of flapjacks a day then
> 
> 5 slipped discs - really? That sounds painful mate, what happened?


haha i wish , been on dnp and 100g of carbs i feel like an aids victim .

chiro and gp confirmed l1-l5 all slipped and touching nerves just waiting on an MRI see if theres any underlying issue .

was a warm up set of deadlifts 3rd rep of 220 and heard a pop followed by immense hot/cold/electric stabbing pain :lol: i changed my stance to a little wider and did touch and go pulls so the form was sh1t , pulled with back opened up the vertebrae .

last week was first gym session in 4 weeks (proper bicep boy) been on loads of pain killers muscle relaxers and anti inflams of which mixed with alcohol a couple weeks ago resulted in a bit of fisticuffs :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Never thought of that mate, I'll enquire about. Did you physio do it or a specialist?


Physio did it mate. They get you in a piriformis stretch and then stick pins in to the deeper muscles which really losoens them off. Worked well for me so might be worth a shot


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha i wish , been on dnp and 100g of carbs i feel like an aids victim .
> 
> chiro and gp confirmed l1-l5 all slipped and touching nerves just waiting on an MRI see if theres any underlying issue .
> 
> ...


What weight now then? Hope MRI is fine, if not, serious injury, could put you back a good while.......how long for MRI? How does it feel now?

4 weeks, that would kill me!! Not fighting again


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Physio did it mate. They get you in a piriformis stretch and then stick pins in to the deeper muscles which really losoens them off. Worked well for me so might be worth a shot


I'll try these stretches first and if they don't work, I'll ask him about that, thanks mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> What weight now then? Hope MRI is fine, if not, serious injury, could put you back a good while.......how long for MRI? How does it feel now?
> 
> 4 weeks, that would kill me!! Not fighting again


Not weighed myself but feel skinny lol

No idea on mri still waiting for confirmation etc

In fcuking agony with it lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : piriformis/sciatic issue is 30-40% better today, full movement, just a dull ache when I woke up, nothing now. Stretching morning and night and maybe when I get home from work too.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good to see your feeling better with the back mate, be sensible

that shic looks very interesting


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 85*

Weight 258lbs (-24 lbs). Today's target is 258lbs. There could be a rebound whilst food and water ramp up now I am back in gym, but I haven't taken any T3/Metformin since Tuesday.

Back to work and back in the gym today, get everything back on track.

I cannot remember the last jab I have had so will pin 1ml Cido Test tonight and last IPAM was last Monday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Feeling rough, had to force myself to gym, drinking as much water as poss but limited food going in.

Had to wait 20 mins whilst a bellend PT "trained" his acolyte in the squat rack including standing OHPs with the bar and 5kg plates either side, rows, shrugs and also some form of rack pull. Was fuming, usually the PTs are fine but this guy is retarded, he must be 20st of pure lard, how he gets clients amazes me.

The question today is : Does Guinness give you strength?

Weight : 118KG

*SQUAT*

Stretching

60 * 6

60 * 6

100 * 10

140 * 4

175 * 1

210 * 2 - fine, got vid, more power there but was blowing afterwards.

185 * 5 - this was really hard.

1sec pause- 175 * 5 - again, very hard, struggling at this stage, had to take a knee after this, struggling to get breath in and sweat lashing off me.

2sec pause- 160 * 5 - body wanted to bail out of this, stuck at it, again, very, very hard.

Afterwards, it took an age to cool down, shirt was wringing wet in office but lots of food and water now going in, apettite is back. Feel much better mentally too. No more benders now and head down into SHIC.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Day 88*

Weight 258lbs (-24 lbs). Monday's target is 256lbs.

Bench day today, with @Novo78 who is back from Tenerife. Back is a million times better now, no pain yesterday.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Never thought of that mate, I'll enquire about. Did you physio do it or a specialist?


. B


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> . B


Don't understand the post mate...........


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Feeling healthy at the moment, no niggles but just not feeling powerful. Obviously, I drank outrageously last week and sleep has been broken, especially last night. Lack of gear and also limited food are probably the cause of this. Anyway, no excuses, bench today.

*BENCH*

130*3 - touch on 3rd.

120 3*3 - touch on 3rd on 2nd and 3rd set.

*No touch pause (3 secs)*

115x2

105 3r x 2s

*Regular Bench*

90 x 7 (got 8th half way up and pecs gave out).

As usual, slightly disappointed with my bench power, I thought I would have gotten used to it by now but I plan to keep plugging on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEADLIFT DAY*

A little sore from Bench yesterday, front delts mainly, back is 100% so all systems go.

*DEADS*

100 * 8

140 * 6 - chalk

180 * 2 - chalk

220 * 5 - chalk, straps after 3rd rep, bar seemed to cut into hand, @Nov had same issue. No issues with 5 reps.

220 * 5 - straps and sniff. All out on last rep, slightly hitched. Very hard set.

220 * 4 - straps and sniff. Endurance gave out again, this is a common issue with me so need to work on this. Almost spent after this, sweat lashing out.

*Deficit (stand 20 plate)*

180 * 8 - chalk, straps and sniff. Weight felt fine, endurance gave out, found getting breath in difficult, maybe as angle of pickup means so much more pressure on stomach area. All over!

Exceptionally hard session, may not look that hard on paper but I can promise it was. Took a while to get to the changing room and showered and dressed today! Had to go otuside for a cool down.

Working on getting the diet nailed for the SHIC which is scheduled to sttart on Saturday April 12th. I am ready and raring to go now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

WPC UK Open and BPU British Powerlifting Championships 2014

Date: 30th-31st August

Location: Folkestone Sports Centre

Address: Radnor Park Avenue, Folkestone, Kent, CT19 5HX

Country: UK

Contact: Alan Collins

The timeframe for this comp looks perfect for me. This is the PL comp I am aiming for.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks like I'll be starting my comeback cycle when you start your SHIC  excited as always to see your results mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@cas


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Looks like I'll be starting my comeback cycle when you start your SHIC  excited as always to see your results mate


Hope recovery goes well mate, abscess looked terrible!!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> *SHIC III*
> 
> 6 weeks
> 
> ...


Cool found it again, this time I will read it properly, instead of just giving it a quick skim


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Redesigning the cycle as I have different gear than what I thought I had, also 4g Test P in the first week would kill my injection sites..

6 weeks

2g Test P - 1st week (5 shots of 400mg, weekdays only)

2g Mast P - 1st week (5 shots of 400mg, weekdays only)

3g Test E pw (5 shots of 600mg, weekdays)

2g Mast E pw (5 shots of 400mg, weekdays)

HCG 500iu 2*pw.

Proviron 200mg day.

Aromasin 1 tab a day.

T3 100mg day.

30iu Lantus every morning.

Fast slin - 30iu 3*pd.

IPAM/Mod GRF before bed (boom dose of IPAM 750mcg).

Pre WO * 3W

1ml BSI Mtren DS.

1ml PC Supertren.

1ml Apollo Cheque Drops.

100mg dbol.

100mg halo.

100mg oxy.

100mg mestanalone.

300mg tren ace or tren hex(don't know how much to use of this, any ideas?).

Post WO * 3W

100mg stanz.

100mg var.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Power outage in WGC between 22:00 and 02:00 meant that I didn't go to sleep until 02:15. My iPhone was dead (no alarm) and I was worried about the stacks of fish and peps in the freezer. Therefore I couldn't get up at 04:15 but had to still get up for 05:30 so was toast

Whacked down a quick shake and hit the road. Felt confident for squat anyhow and got food and fluid down in readiness.

*SQUAT*

Stretching

60 * 10

100 * 6

140 * 3

170 * 5 - felt fine

170 * 5 - heavier, felt the last 2 reps.

170 * 5 - sniff, gumshield and used @Novo78 belt, nice and tight round waist. Helped enormously and weight flew up. My Inzer belt is currently at my Mum's in Merseyside so I will have to get her to send it down or bring it down ASAP. Belt will now be incorporated into squat day.

170 * 5 - sniff, gumshield and belt. Starting to feel a little niggle at bottom of spine, I actually thought it was a little soreness/tightness from deads on Friday so decided to push through it. Starting to get tired now.

*1 sec Pause*

130 3 * 3 (explosive) - pretty light so concentrated on form, a long 3s at bottom and explode out of hole.

Again @Dig hits the spot, looked light on paper but again decent workout.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SHIC PREP WEEK*

Taking it easy this week, trying to keep food pretty low (about 4k cals a day) and no alcohol. Training has been designed to be slightly easier this week. Weight is prob 119KG.

*SHIC DETAILS*

Duration : 6 weeks

Proposed start date : Saturday 12th April

*PEDS (designed by JW)*

2g Test P - 1st week (5 shots of 400mg, weekdays only)

2g Mast P - 1st week (5 shots of 400mg, weekdays only)

3g Test E pw (5 shots of 600mg, weekdays)

2g Mast E pw (5 shots of 400mg, weekdays)

HCG 500iu 2*pw.

Proviron 200mg day.

Aromasin 1 tab a day.

T3 100mg day.

30iu Lantus every morning.

Fast slin - 30iu 3*pd.

IPAM/Mod GRF before bed (boom dose of IPAM 750mcg).

Pre WO * 3W

1ml BSI Mtren DS.

1ml PC Supertren.

1ml Apollo Cheque Drops.

100mg dbol.

100mg halo.

100mg oxy.

100mg mestanalone.

300mg tren ace or 350 mg tren hex.

Post WO * 3W

100mg stanz.

100mg var.

*NUTRITION*

Still under design but here is original proposal.

04:00 "100g Protein" Shake with 100g oats, 1 tbsp evoo and 20g pb. 55F, 73C, 114P, 1230cals.

08:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

11:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

14:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

18:00 Dinner with family (will usually be fresh fish, potatoes and veg or jacket spud with tuna and cheese, or tuna pasta etc). I eat monstrous portions with lots of veg in there.

20:00 "100g Protein" Shake with 100g oats, 1 tbsp evoo and 20g pb. 55F, 73C, 114P, 1230cals.

Without evening meal, I am looking at:-

374F, 302C, 504P, 6660cals.

All looks fine apart from the carbs figure looks low. But the evening meal will be carb-based so am aiming for approx 8-9k cals.

I don't eat chicken or red meat. I also have soya milk and not normal milk.

Hilly has made a few suggestions.

Switch oats out for rice flour.

Start using rice milk in shakes.

To each egg meal add fruit juice.

I will try to incorporate the above ideas.

*TRAINING*

Designed by Neil Deighton, he will design training around the above.

*MISCELLANEOUS*

I have docs appointment for Wednesday to get bloods done. This should have been done weeks ago and SHIC tailored around this. I may postpone start date until I get results and act accordingly. No heart work has been done this year. Ideally, I would have liked an echo or at least an ECG but haven't gotten around to it.

Vids will be up as and when I feel I have done or achieved something worthwhile. No pics as I am not interested in getting my gut out


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good luck mate. Well prepared and although bonkers doses, taking a sensible approach to it as usual. Looking forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> *SHIC PREP WEEK*
> 
> Taking it easy this week, trying to keep food pretty low (about 4k cals a day) and no alcohol. Training has been designed to be slightly easier this week. Weight is prob 119KG.
> 
> ...


Holy sh1 that's a lot of gear!

2g Test Prop, that is gonna sting, what sites do you use for jabbing....im assuming everywhere :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck mate. Well prepared and although bonkers doses, taking a sensible approach to it as usual. Looking forward to seeing how it goes.


Thanks GB, this is the last one so will be taking this one seriously. At 40 with two small kids, won't do another as feel they are tough on body.

Hoping to hit good numbers. Still working on diet, work in progress, people suggesting less fat and more carbs. May do that.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Holy sh1 that's a lot of gear!
> 
> 2g Test Prop, that is gonna sting, what sites do you use for jabbing....im assuming everywhere :lol:


I've got a big A S S 

Seriously, 6 sites in each quad, 12 in all so big shots in there. Delts/bis and tris are also available for smaller shots inc pre-wo.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I've got a big A S S
> 
> Seriously, 6 sites in each quad, 12 in all so big shots in there. Delts/bis and tris are also available for smaller shots inc pre-wo.


Yep thought so......you're a walking pin cushion......and cock magnet :lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I've got a big A S S
> 
> Seriously, 6 sites in each quad, 12 in all so big shots in there. Delts/bis and tris are also available for smaller shots inc pre-wo.


6 sites in your quad? Where are they man?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Yep thought so......you're a walking pin cushion......and cock magnet :lol:


Walking pin cushion = lol, will be from Saturday.

Cock magnet = I know I am to you after all the naked pics you have PM'ed me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cas said:


> 6 sites in your quad? Where are they man?


Top, middle, bottom of quads. 2 sites in each of those areas, 2 inches apart horizontally.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just bought some gear until I can get my Inzer stuff which is currently at my Mum's on Merseyside:-

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-triple-ply-odin-knee-sleeves.html

Size : XXXXL

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-13mm-lever-belt.html

Size : XXL

Fat boy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Redesigning the cycle as I have different gear than what I thought I had, also 4g Test P in the first week would kill my injection sites..
> 
> 6 weeks
> 
> ...


Fùuuuuuck!! :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*NEW DIET*

04:00 "100g Protein" Shake with 50g rice flour made with rice milk and honey.

08:00 4 eggs, 300g baked white potato, tuna steak. Fruit smoothie.

09:00 Workout shake made from dextrose with aminos.

11:00 300g smoked salmon, white rice, sauce. Fruit smoothie.

14:00 4 eggs, 300g baked white potato, salmon steak. Large Yoghurt.

18:00 Dinner with family (will usually be fresh fish, potatoes and veg or jacket spud with tuna and cheese, or tuna pasta etc). I eat monstrous portions with lots of veg in there.

20:00 "100g Protein" Shake with 50g rice flour made with rice milk and honey. Peanut butter.

22:00 2 cinnamon raisen bagels with almond butter. Greek yoghurt.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *NEW DIET*
> 
> 04:00 "100g Protein" Shake with 50g rice flour made with rice milk and honey.
> 
> ...


Looks nice mate! Good variation there


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

2 nights of decent kip, no alcohol, good food, raring to go today. Aiming to hit 1RM for about 13:00/14:00 for Bench and also some log/OHP work.

Weight is creeping up a little, 260lbs this morning but cut is over and I'm prepping for SHIC this week.

Again, another medium weight day, Dig is saving the heavy stuff for SHIC.

My training partner @Novo78 is going to try to take my title (Herts Strongest Man (Novices)) and wants to incorporate Strong Man training into today's sesh so I will do some log lifts today with him instead of OHP. Once on SHIC, I will stick to PL.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Down at 1RM, very busy today, great gym, great atmosphere, feel very lucky to have a gym like that within 5 mins walking distance of house.

*BENCH*

60 * loads

90 * 6

110 4r * 3s - all fine

I then did some log lifts with @Nov but arched my back a little too much so bailed it

*OH Press Machine*

Warmups

95 * 8 reps

*French Press*

40 * 7 - tris gave out

35 * 7- tris gave out

I deviated slightly from the plan today but will stick to it from now.

Feel fine, tris feel well pumped, enjoyable sesh.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

I went to the docs yesterday and asked him for a blood test. This is the doc who sent me for a blood test last year. Twice he asked me about steroids and twice I denied it. He again stated that ECG was fine from last year so not to worry about heart. I'll probably pay and go private for an echo sometime this year. Anyhow blood test is tomorrow morning so working from home so deads today.

Lots of food and a great sleep so I will be fine to do deads today. Not a heavy sesh anyway.

Now blood test is sorted, SHIC starts Saturday!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEADS*

Working solo today, wanting to try out my new knee sleeves (XXXXL). Feeling good and healthy.

*Deadlift*

100 * 10

140 * 6

175 * 2

200 * 6 -

170 5r * 2s - almost touch and go.

*Pulldowns*

2 sets of 12 reps

*Horizontal Row*

2 sets of 12 reps

Deads were fine and I enjoyed them, felt a little tired and not motivated today, had to force some sets. I don't enjoy the machines at all but do as I am told. Sleeves were fine but supertight, not sure they are meant to be as tight as they are but I will persevere.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Blood test at 09:00 so I have to fast for 12 hours beforehand, starving already.

Weight today is 260lbs so nice solid base to start SHIC from.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Enjoying your log mate,don't comment much but it's a good,honest log!Love the look of the SHIC lol.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Just bought some gear until I can get my Inzer stuff which is currently at my Mum's on Merseyside:-
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-triple-ply-odin-knee-sleeves.html
> 
> ...


Great knee sleeves mate, but check with your PL comp as multi ply isn't usually allowed...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Great knee sleeves mate, but check with your PL comp as multi ply isn't usually allowed...


Thanks Ming, are wraps allowed? I'll have to check with the organiser I suppose for everything too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Enjoying your log mate,don't comment much but it's a good,honest log!Love the look of the SHIC lol.


Thanks GD, hopefully the SHIC will provide good lifts and good fun.

Good luck with the comp too!!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Love the shic mate. Fcking beasting it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Love the shic mate. Fcking beasting it


Lol, starting tomorrow, feel like pinning now, can't wait


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Lol, starting tomorrow, feel like pinning now, can't wait


I still dont understand how your pinning so much oil haha

What brand you using?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Apollo and Testolics mainly. Pre-wo got ProCHem (old gear) and BSI (old gear).

Will be fine mate, I have big quads and can use delts, bis and tris for pre-wo. I have done 25ml in weekend on last SHIC. Issue becomes findings site in quads where there isn't a massive lump/bolus of gear.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Apollo and Testolics mainly. Pre-wo got ProCHem (old gear) and BSI (old gear).
> 
> Will be fine mate, I have big quads and can use delts, bis and tris for pre-wo. I have done 25ml in weekend on last SHIC. Issue becomes findings site in quads where there isn't a massive lump/bolus of gear.


Could try hot baths after jabbing mate. Helps dispurse the oil as thins it a bit.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Apollo and Testolics mainly. Pre-wo got ProCHem (old gear) and BSI (old gear).
> 
> Will be fine mate, I have big quads and can use delts, bis and tris for pre-wo. I have done 25ml in weekend on last SHIC. Issue becomes findings site in quads where there isn't a massive lump/bolus of gear.


You should try hamstrings and calfs


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Could try hot baths after jabbing mate. Helps dispurse the oil as thins it a bit.


Thanks mate, good idea, didn't think of that. Will give it a try......


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cas said:


> You should try hamstrings and calfs


Haahaa, give those a miss I think mg:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am having some issues with the knees. The noise which they make when I bend them (sitting down for instance) is a grinding, crunching noise. Any supps to help with this? Glucosamine? Chondroitin??

No pain in right knee but dull ache in left knee after squats.

Anybody got similar issues and/or tips for sorting this out?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all systems go by look of it :thumbup1:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Huntingground said:


> I am having some issues with the knees. The noise which they make when I bend them (sitting down for instance) is a grinding, crunching noise. Any supps to help with this? Glucosamine? Chondroitin??
> 
> No pain in right knee but dull ache in left knee after squats.
> 
> Anybody got similar issues and/or tips for sorting this out?


Noise isn't a problem. Pain/ache is a problem though, if it doesn't go (and sharp pain is always bad).

Are you squatting in sleeves/wraps? If not, get hold of some SBD sleeves and bang them on even throughout warm-ups (just leave them on for the whole squat session).

If you've not got any deca/npp in your SHIC, it may be worth considering.

Cissus is also worth considering. Helped me a bit, but seems to be hit or miss for people.

Just IMO.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> all systems go by look of it :thumbup1:


Certainly is mate, start tomorrow.

I thought the reply to my question was : ZIMMERFRAME 

How's the recovery going?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

agree on cissus and nandrolone is a better choice imo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Certainly is mate, start tomorrow.
> 
> I thought the reply to my question was : ZIMMERFRAME
> 
> How's the recovery going?


good to hear 

very slow but probably for the best i take things slowly for a while and work on explosive power and tekkers


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

big said:


> Noise isn't a problem. Pain/ache is a problem though, if it doesn't go (and sharp pain is always bad).
> 
> Are you squatting in sleeves/wraps? If not, get hold of some SBD sleeves and bang them on even throughout warm-ups (just leave them on for the whole squat session).
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, always loved the avi BTW. I show the missus it regularly 

Mainly noise, just dull ache in left knee after squats.

Just bought triple ply knee sleeves so I am trialling them.

No deca/npp but, as SHIC is designed by Joe (JW) then I have to leave as it is (he isn't well at moment and don't want to bother him). I will use on next blast, good idea.

I'll try the cissus, never tried that before.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> good to hear
> 
> very slow but probably for the best i take things slowly for a while and work on explosive power and tekkers


Good man, take it easy and slow for a while, serious injury.

By the time you get fit again, you'll be even further behind me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> good to hear
> 
> very slow but probably for the best i take things slowly for a while and work on explosive power and tekkers


BTW, my training partner is doing Herts Strongest Man (Novices). I really fancied a go at Open this year but will be doing SHIC so not allowed 

When are you thinking about competing again? 3 months? 6 months?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> BTW, my training partner is doing Herts Strongest Man (Novices). I really fancied a go at Open this year but will be doing SHIC so not allowed
> 
> When are you thinking about competing again? 3 months? 6 months?


I put my name down for that comp as an open but tbh I think its too soon .

will be going to watch though .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> I put my name down for that comp as an open but tbh I think its too soon .
> 
> will be going to watch though .


FFS, gutted, I am away at Butlins Bognor Regis. I wanted to compete and if not, to support my mate, asked missus to cancel Butlins but the look I got


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> FFS, gutted, I am away at Butlins Bognor Regis. I wanted to compete and if not, to support my mate, asked missus to cancel Butlins but the look I got


Fcuking butlins you tight cnut lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Fcuking butlins you tight cnut lol


Fookin £600 for 3 nights!! Should have went to Canaries 

Anyhow, saving for new house at moment so that is top priority!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Fookin £600 for 3 nights!! Should have went to Canaries
> 
> Anyhow, saving for new house at moment so that is top priority!!


Haha could've gone towards your shic aswell lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Haha could've gone towards your shic aswell lol


Money well spent, SHIC not Butlins


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SHIC Day 1*

Today I will pin 400mg Test Prop, 400mg Mast Ace, 600mg Test E and 400mg Mast E. Will pin until Friday and have weekends off.

Full protocol here:-

6 weeks

2g Test P - 1st week (5 shots of 400mg, weekdays only)

2g Mast P - 1st week (5 shots of 400mg, weekdays only)

3g Test E pw (5 shots of 600mg, weekdays)

2g Mast E pw (5 shots of 400mg, weekdays)

HCG 500iu 2*pw.

Proviron 200mg day.

Aromasin 1 tab a day.

T3 100mg day.

30iu Lantus every morning.

Fast slin - 30iu 3*pd.

IPAM/Mod GRF before bed (boom dose of IPAM 750mcg).

Pre WO * 3W

1ml BSI Mtren DS.

1ml PC Supertren.

1ml Apollo Cheque Drops.

100mg dbol.

100mg halo.

100mg oxy.

100mg mestanalone.

300mg tren ace or tren hex.

Post WO * 3W

100mg stanz.

100mg var.

Slin etc will be added in tomorrow. Let the fun begin


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

So how long does that take you to do the pre workout pins haha

Lots of orals too! Iv got a semi


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> So how long does that take you to do the pre workout pins haha
> 
> Lots of orals too! Iv got a semi


6ml pre-WO so two overfilled 2.5ml pins, one in each delt. I take the orals about 60mins before workout. Jab about 30mins before. By the time I get down there, I am sweating and raging to get in the gym 

Takes me a while to come down off them so have to go for short walk before back in office.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SHIC DAY 2*

All going well, food going in fine and another 7ml of gear tonight in. Squat day tomorrow with the orals and pre-WO added in. I also add in insulin tomorow.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

good luck mate, lets hope those pb`s get smashed this time round!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

the fun begins

I f&cking love your journals big food, big drugs, big strength

awesome


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

fastcar_uk said:


> good luck mate, lets hope those pb`s get smashed this time round!


Thanks mate, will defo get 300 DL, hoping for 260 SQ and whatever I can for BP as I am sh1te at it!!


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out, can't believe the amount of oil you're pushing in though I've just stuck my weekly 2ml in and that's more than enough!


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Epic... I'm putting together my own shic probably with out Orals or mtren... But along the same lines, so will be following with interest.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SHIC DAY 3*

Feeling good, added in Proviron, Aromasin, T3 and slow Slin this morning. Squat day so look forward to that and it will help disperse the oils from quads too. Will shoot fast slin pre and post-wo and add in all of the other goodies.

Food prepped for work, epic amount of time that took. Food won't fit in my rucksack so I am taking my large bag which I use for short holidays


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> the fun begins
> 
> I f&cking love your journals big food, big drugs, big strength
> 
> awesome


Haahaa, cheers Rick, should be fun!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

blitz2163 said:


> Looking forward to seeing how this turns out, can't believe the amount of oil you're pushing in though I've just stuck my weekly 2ml in and that's more than enough!


Cheers mate, breaking the oils down daily now, last time I was pushing in 25ml at the weekend and it was soul-destroying but also gave me test flu type symptoms.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Benchbum said:


> Epic... I'm putting together my own shic probably with out Orals or mtren... But along the same lines, so will be following with interest.


Awesome, good to see someone else doing something like this too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 122KG

Using new lever belt, knee sleeves. I didn't go for the full range of pre-WO gear as I want the body to get ready so did half dose of orals and no oils. 30iu slow slin this morning and 10iu fast before gym.

Feeling bigger and pumped already (may be placebo).

*SQUAT*

60 * 10 - felt lovely in sleeves and belt.

100 * 8 - same.

140 * 6 - same.

180 * 5 - comfortable, did a pause on 5th.

180 * 5 - comfortable.

180 * 5 - comfortable.

*Pause Squat (1 count pause)*

170 * 3 - trying to pause for longer so usually between 2 or 3s.

170 * 3 - same.

I defo felt I had more power in squats, no doubt. Maybe the belt and sleeves helped too.

*Leg Press*

300 * 3 sets to failure, 30sec rest between sets - this was truly horrible, I only got 8, 8 and then 6. The power was there, just couldn't get breath in and on the last set, the pump/burn in calves was unreal. Struggling to walk after this.

Good sesh and promises big things to come I hope.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What's with half doses and no pre wo oils? Fanny :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I feel deep down, bone tired tonight. Not sure it is just the squats, feels more than that so may be gear or adding slin in. Anyhow, early night tonight.

I'll jab 30iu fast slin before main meal tonight which equals 60iu fast and 30iu slow today.

Plan for the week : BP tomorrow, Deads Thursday at 1RM, away for weekend up North.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> What's with half doses and no pre wo oils? Fanny :lol:


Haahaa, wonder who was going to chime in with that, didn't think it would be you GB 

On full blast tomorrow!!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, wonder who was going to chime in with that, didn't think it would be you GB
> 
> On full blast tomorrow!!


Don't feel the need to be bullied by the big nasty man!

If you want to use girly doses, then you use girly doses!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SHIC DAY 4 - BENCH DAY*

Quads are a little sore from the workout yesterday and also from the oils, swelled up and feel massive. Still lots of sites in there. Today I will aim for full stack of gear apart from pre-WO oils, this will come in on Thursday for DLs.

I ate massive amounts of food yesterday but did struggle badly at times. I will have to train my body to get used to all the food again.

Feeling good and hoping for a decent day at Bench.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The heat has started now, my body is like a furnace with heat emanating off me, reminds me of being on DNP.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

All orals in today. Feeling fine, maybe a little tired.

*Bench*

50 * loads

60 * 10

100 * 4 - felt heavy and the deep down tiredness which I had last night was there.

122.5 * 3 - all out on last rep.

117.5 * 3

112.5 * 3

110 * 5

*Bench - 2 fingers wider grip*

100 * 5

80 * 15 - painful and killed me.

*French Press*

27.5 * 8 - by this stage nothing left and I had to dig deep to carry on. wanted to spew it.

32.5 * 8

32.5 * 6

All in all, a disappointingly weak session, there is no way I had recovered from yesterday. With eysterday being the first workout of the SHIC and with 3 days rest, I really went for it and smashed my CNS. Today was payback time and everything felt heavy and I was tired on every rep of every set.

Next session is Thursday so lots of food and rest now. I need to recover for deads at 1RM.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The amount of oil and pip from the prop is biting now, struggling to bend right leg and walking like @Chelsea when he has been out with his Soho mates


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> The amount of oil and pip from the prop is biting now, struggling to bend right leg and walking like @Chelsea when he has been out with his Soho mates


What labs prop you using big man?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am using up some mix blends before I move onto the Testolics.

7ml of oil each night:-

3ml of Orbis Test400 (P 50, c 150 and E 200) = 150mg Test P, 450mg Test C and 600mg Test E

2ml of Apollo MP200 (Mast P 100 and Test P 100) = 200mg Mast P and 200mg Test P

2ml of Apollo Mast325 (Mast E 250 and Mast P 75) = 500mg Mast E and 150mg Mast P

Total per night of:-

350mg Test P

600mg Test E

450mg Test C

500mg Mast E

350mg Mast P

Per Week (5 days):-

1750mg Test P

3000mg Test E

2250mg Test C

2500mg Mast E

1750mg Mast P

Looking at figures my Test E/C combo is too high per week so I will readjust. I have just done 4th jab so will just jab Test P and Mast tomorrow.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I am using up some mix blends before I move onto the Testolics.
> 
> 7ml of oil each night:-
> 
> ...


 Jesus. Do you get a lot of hair growth on your back mate? Mines getting like a carpet on 250mg test a week lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

fastcar_uk said:


> Jesus. Do you get a lot of hair growth on your back mate? Mines getting like a carpet on 250mg test a week lol


I'm pretty lucky mate, I didn't have much hair anywhere when I started (including head) so I have a more normal covering on chest etc but still not a great deal on back. Still bald as a coot on top too


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SHIC DAY 5 - REST DAY*

Weight : 268lbs (+8 lbs in 5 days)

Quad issus have eased off. Feeling fine today. A little tired as I am not sleeping that well, not too sure what that could be, see how I get on over the next few days before I take action.

Food has been going down pretty well, getting most of it down me. Rice milk has a weird and quite sweet taste, OK though. Cinnamon bagels with almond butter are lovely. I find the more effort I put into making my food for work the next day, the more tastier I can make it so I have started taking a lot of time to prep it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *SHIC DAY 5 - REST DAY*
> 
> Weight : 268lbs (+8 lbs in 5 days)
> 
> ...


I'm the same with food mate, prep it day before and it's much nicer as I haven't rushed lol


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> *SHIC DAY 5 - REST DAY*
> 
> Weight : 268lbs (+8 lbs in 5 days)
> 
> ...


****ing love this thread!!

How long is it taking you to prep all that food? Also how are you finding it working in a office on that much gear, I.e heat, trying to get all the good in and your movement must be restricted at times due to pip ?

Good luck mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> The amount of oil and pip from the prop is biting now, struggling to bend right leg and walking like @Chelsea when he has been out with his Soho mates


 :lol: you fat **** :lol: told you that prop would bite back and no one likes a biter


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> *SHIC DAY 5 - REST DAY*
> 
> Weight : 268lbs (+8 lbs in 5 days)
> 
> ...


Not sleeping that well and not too sure what that could be!!?? My guess is that it's something on this list....



:lol:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Not sleeping that well and not too sure what that could be!!?? My guess is that it's something on this list....
> 
> View attachment 149081
> 
> ...


Thats a bit of a wild stab in the dark there but I am going with chelsea


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

End of SHIC.

I have been called back to docs for more tests after my blood test. I haven't spoken to the doc, just got a letter saying they need more tests on liver function and full blood count (I got these over phone so wording may not be perfect). Anyhow, he wants me back in 4 weeks, this gear won't have cleared by then so I will go in 6 weeks.

I will give him a bell to get clarification too but as always stated, health comes first so it is the end.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

That sucks mate. Deffo worth asking over phone what they think just in case it's nothing to worry about but them being over cautious.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> End of SHIC.
> 
> I have been called back to docs for more tests after my blood test. I haven't spoken to the doc, just got a letter saying they need more tests on liver function and full blood count (I got these over phone so wording may not be perfect). Anyhow, he wants me back in 4 weeks, this gear won't have cleared by then so I will go in 6 weeks.
> 
> I will give him a bell to get clarification too but as always stated, health comes first so it is the end.


I've been through this myself mate. May well not be anything too drastic but I've found it best to moderate my aas use, and to stick to less 'toxic' substances over the past couple of years. Doesn't mean you still can't hit your lifting targets.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> End of SHIC.
> 
> I have been called back to docs for more tests after my blood test. I haven't spoken to the doc, just got a letter saying they need more tests on liver function and full blood count (I got these over phone so wording may not be perfect). Anyhow, he wants me back in 4 weeks, this gear won't have cleared by then so I will go in 6 weeks.
> 
> I will give him a bell to get clarification too but as always stated, health comes first so it is the end.


Hope everything is alright mate :beer:


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> End of SHIC.
> 
> I have been called back to docs for more tests after my blood test. I haven't spoken to the doc, just got a letter saying they need more tests on liver function and full blood count (I got these over phone so wording may not be perfect). Anyhow, he wants me back in 4 weeks, this gear won't have cleared by then so I will go in 6 weeks.
> 
> I will give him a bell to get clarification too but as always stated, health comes first so it is the end.


Can't blame yer mate , it's probably nothing but why take the risk. There's always another day. Good luck fella:thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SHIC Update*

I spoke to the Drs receptionist yesterday and she stated that the doctor had sent me for the repeat blood tests but that there was no notes why. He wasn't in work that day and won't be until Tuesday. Obviously I have stopped all gear until I can speak to the doctor on Tuesday. I have a telephone appt for 11am.

Anyhow, I believe I know what has caused the abnormalities. WRT liver, when cutting for Jan to Mar, every time I went on a Guinness session, I would drop a load of Metformin to blunt the carbs. Reading about this on the net, this is a bad combo for the liver. WRT blood count, I sneaked a decent jab of test in when I was cruising as sex drive was down etc. This will account for high RBC I reckon.

I did everything the same last year and got clean bloods apart from these two. Anyhow, I will speak to doc and ask him how much out the readings are. If only just out, I will restart a cycle but probably not the brutal SHIC. If readings are way out, clean up and retake blood tests.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEADLIFT DAY*

Feeling much better today, food has been going in fine, feeling much bigger and fuller. Working with @Nov at 1RM today, great gym, good atmosphere too.

*Deadlift*

100 * 10

140 * 8

180 * 4 - lower back was cramping a little.

225 * 5 - these went up but last one was nearly all out. Got video. Disappointed with this. Starting to feel dizzy, light headed and unsteady on feet, very weird. I did have a 1RM pre-WO drink called Prodigy, don't know what is in it but it may have been this which made me feel weird.

225 * 5 - didn't get this, I did 2, then 1 at 200 then 2 at 160. Just no power, still feeling sh1te.

*Deficit (stand 20 plate)*

190 * 5 - felt fine.

190 * 5 - felt fine.

*Pulldown*

As soon as I went heavy on this, it tweaked the sciatic nerve/piriformis which is much better but gives me a little trouble on some movements. Bailed this.

Horizontal Row

Heavy 8 reps, followed by drop set of 6 and then 5.

*Curls*

3 sets to failure (8-15 rep range) - 55kg to 45kg

The machines at 1RM are Exigo. I only like the seated plate loaded OHP, the back machines feel weird. Curls felt good.

Back home, eating and drinking but feel little light headed and jittery. No more Prodigy for me.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: you fat **** :lol: told you that prop would bite back and no one likes a biter


Hey, less of the "fook", the fat is fine obviously


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sams said:


> ****ing love this thread!!
> 
> How long is it taking you to prep all that food? Also how are you finding it working in a office on that much gear, I.e heat, trying to get all the good in and your movement must be restricted at times due to pip ?
> 
> Good luck mate


Heat on tube and train is fookin unreal, sweating so badly, shirt is wringing at times. Good thing is nobody is brave enough to sit next to me as I look like there is something wrong with me!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Heat on tube and train is fookin unreal, sweating so badly, shirt is wringing at times. Good thing is nobody is brave enough to sit next to me as I look like there is something wrong with me!!


Sounds like you smell delightful too :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> *SHIC Update*
> 
> I spoke to the Drs receptionist yesterday and she stated that the doctor had sent me for the repeat blood tests but that there was no notes why. He wasn't in work that day and won't be until Tuesday. Obviously I have stopped all gear until I can speak to the doctor on Tuesday. I have a telephone appt for 11am.
> 
> ...


or go donate blood wait a week and get back on it :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Sounds like you smell delightful too :lol:


Haahaa, not far wrong, no wonder nobody will sit next to me, thought it was the maniacal stare from all the gear and pre-WOs, or even the sweat-drenched shirt. Must be the aroma from the pits


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> or go donate blood wait a week and get back on it :thumbup1:


Mobile blood giving station in Morrisons car park overlooking my garden


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Mobile blood giving station in Morrisons car park overlooking my garden


out with the bad in with the new


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I've been through this myself mate. May well not be anything too drastic but I've found it best to moderate my aas use, and to stick to less 'toxic' substances over the past couple of years. Doesn't mean you still can't hit your lifting targets.


I'm pretty sure it is because of two mistakes by me. I'm not worried, I'll see what the doc says on Tuesday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Has anybody used a lab called Sphinx? I have been offered 20ml Test P, 20ml Mast P and 20ml of Tren A to try out as a freebie. I will then provide a critique. I'll probably give it a go and do a short ester blast once blood is sorted.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I hope everything's all good and you can continue!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just cooked food for tomorrow:-

700g side of salmon, 300g smoked salmon, 8 boiled eggs, cup of brown rice, 3 large baked potatoes, butter, mayo and chilli sauce, 3 bananas, 2 diet coke, 1l Pineapple juice, 2 sparkling water. I may have missed something from my list.

Anyhow, looks and smells amazing.

I find out at 11am tomorrow from doc about liver and blood issues. Hopefully, I can continue SHIC tomorrow if values not too far out.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> I hope everything's all good and you can continue!!


Thanks mate, find out tomorrow.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Has anybody used a lab called Sphinx? I have been offered 20ml Test P, 20ml Mast P and 20ml of Tren A to try out as a freebie. I will then provide a critique. I'll probably give it a go and do a short ester blast once blood is sorted.


One of my mates has used the Sphinx Test Prop and thought it was well dosed but v painful


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

synthasize said:


> One of my mates has used the Sphinx Test Prop and thought it was well dosed but v painful


Thanks, will post up thoughts etc. If I can continue SHIC, then I'll be pinning lots of it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Has anybody used a lab called Sphinx? I have been offered 20ml Test P, 20ml Mast P and 20ml of Tren A to try out as a freebie. I will then provide a critique. I'll probably give it a go and do a short ester blast once blood is sorted.


No, but some is on offer. Prop and NPP iirc :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just had call from doc:-

Neutrophil granulocyte - slightly low. He was asking if I had had a viral infection recently etc. I haven't. Little worried about this one.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutrophil_granulocyte

Alanine transaminase was slightly high.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alanine_transaminase

He wouldn't give values but reiterated that he wants me to have repeat test in 3 or 4 weeks.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Bed at 19:30, loads of good food, bouncing to get down the gym.

*Squat*

60 * 10 (kneesleeves and belt).

100 * 8 (kneesleeves and belt).

140 * 4 (kneesleeves and belt).

180 * 2 (kneesleeves and belt) - feeling really good, form perfect, powerful.

210 * 4 (kneesleeves, belt, gumshield and sniff) - bar nice and low on back, got 4 easily, bar was in danger of riding down back so racked it. Wanted 4, could have got more, will do next week. Got vid.

180 * 8 (kneesleeves, belt and gumshield) gassed, power was fine.

*Leg Press*

300 * 10

380 * 4

420 * 6 - will go for 500 next time, found this pretty comfortable.

Today was the most powerful I have felt for a long time, obviously the gear has worked into the system, the new diet is working and also the restful weekend helped. I haven't jabbed since Wednesday and no pre-WOs etc so look forward to getting the gear back in and the power should shoot up. Happy days.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Sniff?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Just had call from doc:-
> 
> Neutrophil granulocyte - slightly low. He was asking if I had had a viral infection recently etc. I haven't. Little worried about this one.
> 
> ...


sounds a normal reaction to high dosed gear


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

cas said:


> Sniff?


Smelling salts


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cas said:


> Sniff?


Nosetork.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/nose-tork.html

Unbelievable gear, like two right hands to the nose.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> sounds a normal reaction to high dosed gear


Game on mate, just about to jab again. Happy days.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Game on mate, just about to jab again. Happy days.


I'd double the dose make up for lost time


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> I'd double the dose make up for lost time


Total tonight:-

400mg Test P

600mg Test E

500mg Mast E

400mg Mast P

back on track now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Total tonight:-
> 
> 400mg Test P
> 
> ...


Nice , ive got ten ml barrels but not pumped 10ml in one spot ...... yet


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Nice , ive got ten ml barrels but not pumped 10ml in one spot ...... yet


I'll whack a photo up of the filled barrel before jab 

Just waiting for kids to go to bed.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Good to see you're cracking on mate looking forward to the results!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Total tonight:-
> 
> 400mg Test P
> 
> ...


Do you ever get swollen the day after from prop, I mean all your measurements BTW not the jab site?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

10ml barrels :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I'll whack a photo up of the filled barrel before jab
> 
> Just waiting for kids to go to bed.


Get a pic of wifes norks aswell


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cas said:


> Do you ever get swollen the day after from prop, I mean all your measurements BTW not the jab site?


Only my bellend when walking about Canary Wharf. 

Seriously, I have felt massive this past week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 10ml barrels :lol:


Uploading just for you. Just jabbed it, 2 min job, no issues, squirted a little afterwards....

Medium in right quad.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Mingster, @DiggyV, 2.3MB file, is that too big to upload?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Get a pic of wifes norks aswell


Flat chested, I call her the skateboard


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Glad to see back on track!

Beast that sh1t!

You taking anything for appetite or is everything going down nicely without anything


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Working out with @Nov at 1RM.

*Bench*

60 * 10

100 * 4

110 * 3

120 * 1

130 * 3

115 * 6

*Wide Grip*

100 * 8

Working out much later in day than normal and got caught out for time. Definitely feeling stronger, enjoyed the benching today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Glad to see back on track!
> 
> Beast that sh1t!
> 
> You taking anything for appetite or is everything going down nicely without anything


Cheers mate, I am a greedy bugger so food going down well


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Not feeling great today, had to force myself to the gym. Struggling to get food and water in.

*Deads*

Stretching

60 * 10

100 * 4

130 * 4

150 * 5 - found lower back getting pumped, quite painfully, had to sit between sets and let burn die down. I haven't felt too good today and am struggling to get food and water down and I put this down to dehydration.

160 * 5 - struggling with lower back.

170 * 5 - lower back toast.

*Dumbell Rows*

30 * 8 - haven't done these for years so exploratory weight.

45 * 8 - nice weight.

37.5 * 12

*Hammer Strength MTS Pulldown Machine*

50 * 8 - too heavy, bit swingy. I like to keep form perfect on the machines if I can. Weight is measured in each hand in KG.

40 * 8

40 * 12

*Bicep Curls*

40 * 8 - biceps were pumped by this time.

45 * 8

Sweating heavily now and hoping for hunger to strike. Harder session that it looks.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Today feels like the real first day of the SHIC where everything will be added into the mix. All food prepped, good rest/sleep over weekend. Weight is 271lbs.

Hopefully hit some decent numbers on squat day.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 125KG

Feeling awesome, ready and pumped for squats. All orals in, insulin in and pre-WO (1/2 jab). Food and water good and feeling confident.

*SQUATS*

Stretching

60 * loads

100 * 6

140 * 4

180 * 2

221 * 5 - kneesleeves, belt, gumshield and sniff. No vid (gutted, there was enough people watching to get vid but I was too focused on lift). All reps had good depth and felt good, 2nd rep slightly forward than ideal and I wanted to bail it after 4th but forced the 5th out. Absolutely ruined after this, easily could have finished the workout here, sweat lashing out, lower back pumps severe, I had to lie on gym floor for a while until they dissapated. @Dig, the 225 * 5 would have been very close so sticking to 220 was probably sensible, something I have never been accused of

201 * 5 - lower back fried, 10 min rest before this, needed sniff again, struggling to get breath in.

I was meant to do leg press but wasn't possible due to lower back, I did try but wasn't going to happen.

Taurine will be ordered from BulkPowders today.

Very, very hard session but feels an achievement to get through it. Gutted over vid.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *SQUAT DAY*
> 
> Weight : 125KG
> 
> ...


I also can't do leg press recently because of sciatica, gutting because it's where my legs seem to grow the most. My leg press is a 45 degree upward angle one...do you have the same issue as me? if so do you think the more level leg presses would work better?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : was really suffering last night, legs were aching, pulsing and throbbing, especially quads, ate loads of food, drank lots of water, I even had to take Ibuprofen!! 9 1/2 hours sleep so feeling much better today but body still feels a little battered. Yeah, yeah, I know, MTFU

Rest day today and WFH (tube strike), I'll be lying on the settee drinking and eating.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

221kg for 5 is beast mate!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Unbelievably my body still aches and legs still sore. I think that the drugs enabled me to push my body beyond what it should have been capable of, and it is finding recovery pretty difficult, even though I have eaten loads of food, drank loads of fluids and slept great. Maybe my age (40) and past lifestyle (hedonistic) comes into play here?

Anyhow, bench at 1RM today so look forward to that.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Zola said:


> I also can't do leg press recently because of sciatica, gutting because it's where my legs seem to grow the most. My leg press is a 45 degree upward angle one...do you have the same issue as me? if so do you think the more level leg presses would work better?


Morning mate, when I was struggling with sciatic type issues, I couldn't squat and therefore my trainer put me onto leg press which I found OK, even the 45% one. Your sciatic issue must be worse than mine then as I didn't have same issue. Try the level leg press, if not, then getting a good leg workout will be difficult with extensions etc. Good luck.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> 221kg for 5 is beast mate!


Thanks mate, still feeling it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Still feeling the effects of Monday, I have eaten lots of food, taken on lots of water and all pre-WO sups in apart from pre-WO shot.

*BENCH*

Stretching with bands etc

60 * 10

100 * 4

120 * 2

137.5 * 3 - heavy touch on last.

125 * 3 - felt fine

117.5 * 5 - last one all out.

*WIDE GRIP*

105x8 - last one all out. Feeling a little sick after this so I had to take a bit of MTFU and crack on.

100x8 - fine.

*TRICEPS*

Tried French Press but was hurting my right bicep tendon which I hurt climbing trees with my little boy yesterday (yes, I did look like an Orang Utan ) so flipped this onto tricep pushdowns with rope pushdowns supersetted.

3 sets of 15 reps on tricep pushdown and then all out on rope pushdown. Burn was unreal at the end.

Feels like a very hard workout. Focus now is on recovery for Deadlifts on Friday, food, water and sleep.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Blood Test Update*

When I asked for the original blood test, the doc asked me twice if I took steroids, I laughed at him and stated no both times. It's pretty obvious but I thought he knew we were playing a game.

Anyhow, my original test came back with two small irregularities and he wanted to test again (liver and something else).

This morning I get the repeat blood test paperwork:-

*Cortisol Random*

*
FSH*

*
LH*

*
Testosterone*

*
Thyroid Function Test.*

Now this looks to me the test you would run if you were trying to ascertain if somebody was taking gear. Obviously he is playing games now and I will refuse this test as the above have nothing to do with my original irregularities.

Any thoughts?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Definitely looks like he's just trying to catch you out with those tests, there's no other reason to order them unless he suddenly suspects you're suffering from low t for some unknown reason


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Would it really matter if you had them tests and it came back looking like you took gear?

Surely they can't record on your record they " suspect " steroid use?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Would it really matter if you had them tests and it came back looking like you took gear?
> 
> Surely they can't record on your record they " suspect " steroid use?


Well mate, as I am currently on a SHIC, my Test would be sky high and would confirm I am on gear. I don't want this on my record so I won't take the test.

I am going to ring him and ask him what is he playing at.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Well mate, as I am currently on a SHIC, my Test would be sky high and would confirm I am on gear. I don't want this on my record so I won't take the test.
> 
> I am going to ring him and ask him what is he playing at.


Fair enough, I didnt think they could actually put it on your record without you admitting it.

Let us know what he says


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Well mate, as I am currently on a SHIC, my Test would be sky high and would confirm I am on gear. I don't want this on my record so I won't take the test.
> 
> I am going to ring him and ask him what is he playing at.


How are you feeling now? If you are feeling fine (aside from the gear) I think you'd be justified in saying you want to pass on the tests for a while.

Long term it might be less hassle to get tge tests done privately if you want to reassure yourself that things are fine.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MrM said:


> How are you feeling now? If you are feeling fine (aside from the gear) I think you'd be justified in saying you want to pass on the tests for a while.
> 
> Long term it might be less hassle to get tge tests done privately if you want to reassure yourself that things are fine.


All good thanks, no issues at all. I'll defo pass on the tests.

I used to get them done at thedoctorltd.co.uk but he stopped answering mails. I am on the look out for a new service so if anyone knows one, fire away please.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> All good thanks, no issues at all. I'll defo pass on the tests.
> 
> I used to get them done at thedoctorltd.co.uk but he stopped answering mails. I am on the look out for a new service so if anyone knows one, fire away please.


Medichecks are a firm I've seen people on here use but no personal experience of them quite pricy though around £200 for male fertility test for example which is the one you'd want after pct if you were so inclined lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Medichecks are a firm I've seen people on here use but no personal experience of them quite pricy though around £200 for male fertility test for example which is the one you'd want after pct if you were so inclined lol


Cheers mate, PCT is a dirty word 

I'll check them out.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rest Day*

Lying on my bed from 20:00 last night with body hurting and aching, feels like this is the hardest week of training I have done. Knees seem to be a little sore too.

Couple of things to mention : peps have run out and I can't be bothered to sort more out during SHIC, I will add some in post-SHIC. I have increased slow slin to 60iu first thing in morning as I am finding it difficult to get all fast slin shots in at the office.

All food prepped for the day, rest day with lots of food, water and rest/early night in prep for DLs tomorrow.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

@Huntingground

Have you come across anyone on your travels that has experimented doing a shic while on a diet?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

cas said:


> @Huntingground
> 
> Have you come across anyone on your travels that has experimented doing a shic while on a diet?


Personally I think unless you had been on gear for a long time and were looking to grow into a show it would be pointless. Unless you were going into a strength comp

But I also think unless you are pushing the food side hard you will get less than desired results


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Personally I think unless you had been on gear for a long time and were looking to grow into a show it would be pointless. Unless you were going into a strength comp
> 
> But I also think unless you are pushing the food side hard you will get less than desired results


Tbh I thought that anyway, but wanted to know if anyone had an experience doing this.

I'm asking mainly because I am inpatient and my diet doesn't finish for another 3 weeks


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you feel the quantity of slin is essential for gains in this type of cycle? How is the fat gain?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No excuses really, with almost unlimited funds and being allowed to to what the fook I want at work (including drinking at any time of the day and still get paid/looked after), I seem to lose the plot occassionally. Anyway, this was ridiculous, 5 day bender, just coming out of it now, working from home, damaged badly, Courvoisier and "Coke" in the mornings just to get started for the day over the period of the bender, obviously not eaten, just continual "partying".

Hibernation beckons, need to get to work and the gym. What a helmet I am.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cas said:


> @Huntingground
> 
> Have you come across anyone on your travels that has experimented doing a shic while on a diet?


No, the food is a must to ensure the growth during the SHIC. You need to increase cals to a max. I have never heard of a cal controlled diet whilst on SHIC. Shovel it down you, the massive amounts of gear will keep fat gain to a min if you control the slin.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Benchbum said:


> Do you feel the quantity of slin is essential for gains in this type of cycle? How is the fat gain?


Yeah slin is required for the massive gains, fat gains will be small due to the massive amounts of gear anyhow.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> No excuses really, with almost unlimited funds and being allowed to to what the fook I want at work (including drinking at any time of the day and still get paid/looked after), I seem to lose the plot occassionally. Anyway, this was ridiculous, 5 day bender, just coming out of it now, working from home, damaged badly, Courvoisier and "Coke" in the mornings just to get started for the day over the period of the bender, obviously not eaten, just continual "partying".
> 
> Hibernation beckons, need to get to work and the gym. What a helmet I am.


What!! Ya daft sod.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> What!! Ya daft sod.


 :crying:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> No excuses really, with almost unlimited funds and being allowed to to what the fook I want at work (including drinking at any time of the day and still get paid/looked after), I seem to lose the plot occassionally. Anyway, this was ridiculous, 5 day bender, just coming out of it now, working from home, damaged badly, Courvoisier and "Coke" in the mornings just to get started for the day over the period of the bender, obviously not eaten, just continual "partying".
> 
> Hibernation beckons, need to get to work and the gym. What a helmet I am.


atleast when you go on a bender you do it properly


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

lol you bellend. Still at least you did it properly. Probably best to avoid the blood test now :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just jabbed 5 ml of Apollo Mast 325 and 5 ml of Sphinx Test P 100. Back in gym tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Just jabbed 5 ml of Apollo Mast 325 and 5 ml of Sphinx Test P 100. Back in gym tomorrow.


10ml in one hit lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 10ml in one hit lol


Haahaa, went in pretty quick, 3 min tops. High up, right quad. Found lump mid right quad, can't remember jabbing it, must have been on the sesh.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Amazingly I made the gym, 1RM, felt like a club, music, people etc etc

BENCH

60 * 10

100 * 4

120 * 2

140 * 2 (touch on 3rd)

BENCH- NEGATIVES

160 * 2

BENCH

130 * 4

120 * 6

WIDE GRIP

110 * 8

Triceps

Pushdowns and rope pushdowns supersetted (3 supersets).

Sweating is unreal, been finished 2 hours and still coming out. No drink or partying now.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

You alive bud?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

After a period of inactivity due to me acting like a total bell, I went back to the gym today.

No gear or anything since Wednesday (I think) and no pre-WO etc.

I felt very hesitant and nervous about getting the top weight due to not eating for most of the past week and still pishing radioactive lucozade colured urine until Saturday.

*SQUAT*

Stretching

60 * 10

100 * 8

140 * 4

180 * 1

210 * 1 - felt like nothing on the bar.

230 * 3 - belt, gumshield, sniff. Got video. Felt fine, lots of power there, gassed after 3 and was worried about going for more.

*PAUSE SQUAT*

190 * 3

*LEG PRESS* (aim was 3 sets with 50 reps total).

300 * 17

300 * 17

300 * 16

Very hard session and sweating and blowing for a while afterwards.

Feels great to be back in the gym, head down, crack on, no more mishaps, will start jabbing again tonight and introducing everything again.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> You alive bud?


Haahaa, you thought I was on another bender didn't you


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, you thought I was on another bender didn't you


I did PMSL

Ye of little faith :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


>


Finally found this!

In

Nice squats btw,the guard rails are well too low for you though,if you had a problem i recon you could get hurt there mate,i sprained my ankle under 250k four weeks back and rails were higher ,fooking crushed my back and lungs,big time.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

How is the sphinx gear mate?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Hows life treating you buddy. Not read through the journal but seems a bit up and down!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : appetite was unreal yesterday, I think I ate more yesterday than I have before ever. Body is 100% again and just about to jab 10ml. Slow slin is in and I'll ensure fast goes in too. Usual morning goodies in too so all systems go.

Legs are sore from Monday, great sleep last night (I have run out of IPAM) and working from home today so eating food and resting is the order of the day. 1RM later for some CGBP, OHP etc.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Finally found this!
> 
> In
> 
> Nice squats btw,the guard rails are well too low for you though,if you had a problem i recon you could get hurt there mate,i sprained my ankle under 250k four weeks back and rails were higher ,fooking crushed my back and lungs,big time.


Thanks mate, avi pic of you is unreal, what a difference, very well done buddy!!!

That is the highest the rails will go, I have had to bail out before and tweaked lower back lowering the bar onto them, not ideal, next time I'll just drop the bar, fook it and roll out the way.

I read about your accident, hope you are fully recovered?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

synthasize said:


> How is the sphinx gear mate?


Not used yet, working through my stash first.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Hows life treating you buddy. Not read through the journal but seems a bit up and down!


Hey mate, hope you are well. I keep meaning to pop over to see you. Anyhow, apart from a ridiculous (even by my standards) bender, all has been going well. On wagon now and just chugging along. Yourself?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, avi pic of you is unreal, what a difference, very well done buddy!!!
> 
> That is the highest the rails will go, I have had to bail out before and tweaked lower back lowering the bar onto them, not ideal, next time I'll just drop the bar, fook it and roll out the way.
> 
> I read about your accident, hope you are fully recovered?


Thanks mate,yes i feel different:thumb:

Trouble is when my ankle went i had zero warning and just dropped,two spotters had no chance,just be careful on it,it scared the crap out of me,you never realise what 250k is until it is out of control,scary to say the least!

Ankle is near healed but plagues me here and there,just goes if you know what i meanmg:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

WOrking out at 1RM. Gym was too busy really and had to wait for all machines but we had a good sesh anyhow. Atmosphere was good and there was a young lad (20's, 90KG who did a nice 270KG Squat with belt and wraps only - very impressive).

Anyhow, rest/food/hydration all great so no excuses today.

*CG BENCH*

60 * 10

90 * 6

110 * 4

120 * 6 (last one touch)

100 * 10 - this was failure.

*OHP*

80 * 10

100 * 6

110 * 6

100 * 6 - triceps were the muscle failing all the way through here.

Next exercise was meant to be FRENCH PRESS but couldn't get on bench etc so went for:-

*Tricep V Bar Pushdowns supersetted with Rope Tricep Pushdowns*

3 sets, last one to failure

*CURLS*

35 * 10

45 * 8

35 * 10

Enjoyable workout, missed benching a little I suppose but CGBP was defo stronger so happy. Look forward to heavy deads on Friday.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I did similar workout today,nice one buddy


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I did similar workout today,nice one buddy


Nice one T, how did yours go? My tris are sore today :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Nice one T, how did yours go? My tris are sore today :thumb:


Yup...stiff as a board:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The young lifters name is Tom Sparks, awesome powerlifter, 290KG SQ at 90KG, 300 DL etc


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> The young lifters name is Tom Sparks, awesome powerlifter, 290KG SQ at 90KG, 300 DL etc


He's my nephew, first time out deadlifting he pulled 200kg easily, now hes up in the 300 club


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate, hope you are well. I keep meaning to pop over to see you. Anyhow, apart from a ridiculous (even by my standards) bender, all has been going well. On wagon now and just chugging along. Yourself?


Been on a bender myself but also trying to train as Im doing a charity weightloss! Drank a bottle of vodka last night then had chest shoulders and bag work this morning when still ****ed. Not a brilliant experience. have almost 2 stone off so pretty happy!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

How much weight you gained since the start?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

NSGym said:


> He's my nephew, first time out deadlifting he pulled 200kg easily, now hes up in the 300 club


How old is he Paul? Great lifting by him, natural talent.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Been on a bender myself but also trying to train as Im doing a charity weightloss! Drank a bottle of vodka last night then had chest shoulders and bag work this morning when still ****ed. Not a brilliant experience. have almost 2 stone off so pretty happy!


Avi pic looks great mate, bottle of vodka :laugh:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> How much weight you gained since the start?


Well, has it really started, it has een stop/start, was going OK for a while and then the 5 day bender put me back a lot. I'll weigh in tomorrow mate. Expect to be about 123/124 KG so maybe 4 or 5 KG poss?

I'll continue until I'm burnt out, feeling good this time though.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Avi pic looks great mate, bottle of vodka :laugh:


Was just to knock me out. Purely medicinal along with the 300mg of codeine!


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> How old is he Paul? Great lifting by him, natural talent.


23, 24 this month and moves from juniors up i think


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Heavy deads today (270*2) so will get a video of that. All food/gear/hydration/sleep have been spot on, no alcohol too. Upper body, especially tris are sore from Wednesday but this shouldn't affect the deads.

One thing I am noticing this time about under Dig's tutelage is that, even though on SHIC and lots of food, I am staying relatively slim, hovering around 19st 5lbs, I believe this is due to the extra intensity and length of the gym sessions.

Gym at 9am so eating and drinking as much as possible until then.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Disappointing session today, felt a little tired but also tweaked something on warmup too.

*DL*

Stretching and foamrolling - upper back felt tight, some nice crunching and cracking.

60 * 10

100 * 8

140 * 4

180 * 1

210 * 1 - felt strong, shot up like nothing on bar.

240 * 1 - felt shooting pain in lower left back area, not enough to make me stop the rep but felt nerve-related. I finished the rep, sat down for a while and decided to carry on.

270 * 1 - sniff and chalk. Got video, rep went up OK if a little tougher than I expected, felt pain in lower left back again, got the rep but didn't attempt the second. Form doesn't look great either.

Binned the rest of the workout.

Back feels fine now, only seemed to hurt under strain. I'll see how it is over the weekend (it has felt a tough week (first week back after bender) in the gym, felt a little tired, wasn't hungry for some reason this morning etc etc). No excuses, I'll be back on it Monday, hopefully heavy squats.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Reflection on the week : As this was first week back since my 'mishap' I reckon Monday and Wednesday sessions were decent. Squats are still progressing well and hoping to hit decent numbers on Monday, I believe this is the one area where I have lots of improvement to come. Bench has always been my achilles heel but I will persevere. The Friday Dead session was disappointing to be honest, I have doubled 270 pretty easily before, the slight niggle is fine now. Even so, I did find the 270 more difficult than what I thought I would, tiredness may have been a factor.

I am expecting more improvements next week, no alcohol at all, lots of food and gear and hope to hit some decent numbers next week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : weekend of rest, food, time with family etc. No work so yesterday was spent shopping for camping stuff and then yesterday afternoon we stuck the tent up for first time in garden. What a fookin pain in the arris!! I have spotted a nice tent but it is 1.1K, it is made of air tubes though so virtually sets itself up

Today, I am going to look around Huntingdon (anybody live there, been there, any info etc?) as I am considering buying the main residential property there and renting this one out in WGC. 50 mins on train into Kings X and I can get a massive house around there for the price of a decent round round WGC.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

@Huntingground what age are you?hope you don't mind me asking just curious.

Massive lifts mate well done


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> @Huntingground what age are you?hope you don't mind me asking just curious.
> 
> Massive lifts mate well done


Hello mate,

I am 40, started training Jan 2010 so this is my 5th year. My aim by the end of the year is 300DL, 180BP and whatever I can at squat, maybe 260+.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just a boy....


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I am 40, started training Jan 2010 so this is my 5th year. My aim by the end of the year is 300DL, 180BP and whatever I can at squat, maybe 260+.


That's great. See my dad ( who is 51 ) keeps asking about the gym but says he's to old. I might need to give him a look at your journal.

Good luck with your goals Iam sure you will hit them all an if you don't it won't be for the lack of trying


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Asleep by 21:00 last night, full of food. Heavy squats today, 240KG double or even treble depending on how it goes. Excited.

All goodies will be going in today to help with the lifting.

Right quad a little swollen from the 10ml jab last night but stretching will loosen it up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> That's great. See my dad ( who is 51 ) keeps asking about the gym but says he's to old. I might need to give him a look at your journal.
> 
> Good luck with your goals Iam sure you will hit them all an if you don't it won't be for the lack of trying


Never told old mate, I think @Mingster is about the same age as your Dad and he is lifting some big numbers.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Just a boy....


Haahaa, thanks mate, didn't feel it at 04:15 this morning when I had to get up to go to work!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym at 09:30 so forcing food down. This morning, I have managed to eat the following:-

"100g Protein" shake with almond milk and rice flour. Coffee with sweeteners. 1kg Greek Yogurt. 1l Pineapple Juice. 1 banana.

I will be trying to eat more before the gym. My main meal consists of 4 baked potatoes, butter, 300g tuna with mayo, olives, 250g cheese and 200g smoked salmon. That will be eaten straight after gym


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Gym at 09:30 so forcing food down. This morning, I have managed to eat the following:-
> 
> "100g Protein" shake with almond milk and rice flour. Coffee with sweeteners. 1kg Greek Yogurt. 1l Pineapple Juice. 1 banana.
> 
> I will be trying to eat more before the gym. My main meal consists of 4 baked potatoes, butter, 300g tuna with mayo, olives, 250g cheese and 200g smoked salmon. That will be eaten straight after gym


You'll get fat :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Never told old mate, I think @Mingster is about the same age as your Dad and he is lifting some big numbers.


I'll be 53 in August.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> You'll get fat :lol:


WHat do you mean "get" fat 

Missed the boat with that one, gut is coming along nicely, thanks !!


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Gym at 09:30 so forcing food down. This morning, I have managed to eat the following:-
> 
> "100g Protein" shake with almond milk and rice flour. Coffee with sweeteners. 1kg Greek Yogurt. 1l Pineapple Juice. 1 banana.
> 
> I will be trying to eat more before the gym. My main meal consists of 4 baked potatoes, butter, 300g tuna with mayo, olives, 250g cheese and 200g smoked salmon. That will be eaten straight after gym


Fcuk, I'd be a bloated mess just getting that first lot down before 9.30!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> WHat do you mean "get" fat
> 
> Missed the boat with that one, gut is coming along nicely, thanks !!


Ok..... Get fatter :lol:

Tbh mate you've always looked lean.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Feeling big, powerful, healthy and primed for the gym. Weight is 125.5KG.

All pre-WO gear in this morning (60iu slow slin, 20iu fast slin, 400mg orals, 3ml PC Tren Ace, 1ml PC Supertren, 1ml BSI Mtren DS).

Food has been good, fully rested and hydrated. No fookin excuses!!

*SQUAT*

Stretching and foamrolling.

60 * 10

100 * 6

140 * 4

180 * 1 - sleeves, belt and gumshield. Really easy.

210 * 1 - sleeves, belt and gumshield. flew up.

240 * 2 - sleeves, belt, sniff and gumshield. I have the video but I am going to shoot the photographer, you can see just enough I think. Gutted as these felt perfect, form, depth, speed, everything, indeed the second rep is way below para (just for the form police ). Defo more power there and there was another rep there but I cannot get the breath in when wearing this lever belt, it is so tight, I have to get training partner to close the lever. I will loosen it for next week I think. Deep bone tiredness after this set. Anyhow, buzzing off the double, felt great and more there, 250 next week I hope, defo get a double on that.

*PAUSE SQUAT*

195 * 3 - found this easy but struggling with breath and tiredness.

I was meant to do leg press next but binned it, nothing left.

Back at desk, still out of breath (20 mins after last squat), still sweating. My nose bled in the shower after the gym too, must be the Oxys I reckon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Due to work and personal commitments, today is bench day and Friday will be DL day. I'll be working out with @Nov at 1RM at 15:00. This will enable me to get loads of food and fluids down my neck too.

Yesterday, I really struggled with quads, pulsing and aching painfully all afternoon and evening. It would have been comical watching me try to get up the steps at bank station and also Welwyn Garden City station, I had to go sideways like a crab  When I got home, I just lay on settee eating and drinking and went to bed early. I feel fine today if a little tired but the pre-WO gear will sort that when it comes to bench time.

I feel like I am flying at the moment and I am in the best part of the cycle so I want to capitalise and get big numbers. Not too sure how long I'll run this for, see how body reacts and make judgement from there, maybe another 4 weeks or so.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Benching has been postponed until tomorrow, better for me anyhow, feel a little tired from squats so should be full power tomorrow.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

4 weeks is the normal length of my whole course:lol: :stuart: :crying: :


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Feeling heavy pressure in head and got headache from it. Checked BP/RHR and it was (average of 3 readings) :

BP 135/74 RHR 84

BP looks OK whilst RHR is fine for me, I have been up to near 100 on cycle before. Will skip jab tonight.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Do you think once you reach yours goals you may change up your training to a more bodybuilding routine and go that direction?

Would be awesome to see the results and how your body would change on these clues and amounts of food etc


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> 4 weeks is the normal length of my whole course:lol: :stuart: :crying: :


Seems to be working for you though T


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Do you think once you reach yours goals you may change up your training to a more bodybuilding routine and go that direction?
> 
> Would be awesome to see the results and how your body would change on these clues and amounts of food etc


I have never considered it to be honest. I will defo cut down on the drugs and also the weight (I feel unfit at 130kg+) once I have competed in August. I do enjoy the training I do now but am always keen to learn new ideas and mix it up.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Seems to be working for you though T


Cheers yes on an interesting one right now if you get a chance it's in my journo mate:thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Cheers yes on an interesting one right now if you get a chance it's in my journo mate:thumb:


I'll be right over


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

I have felt dizzy all day and since yesterday evening. At one stage I contemplated going home from work but dug in and started feeling a little better about 2pm.

Food and water has been fine, no orals or pre-WO stuff at all today.

Working out at 1RM with @Nov, I love this gym. I was hoping to have a good workout but wasn't sure how I would react.

*BENCH*

60 * 10

80 * 6

100 * 4

120 * 2

145 * 2 - first one flew up, 2nd one needed a touch on tricep lockout, training partner was instructed to make me work for the rep so I was pushing for what seemed ages (prob about 3s in reality).

*NEGATIVES*

155 * 1 - power had gone totally, took all my effort just to stop this coming down onto chest.

140 * 3 - felt better but no chest power left.

*WIDE GRIP BENCH*

120 * 6 - failure

*BARBELL SEATED OHP*

80 * 8

100 * 6

120 * 4

*INCLINE FLY*

27.5 * 6

25 * 8

22.5 * 7 - this was total failure.

Anyhow, Nov is incorporating Con's training into his regime so I joined him.

Lateral Raises up to 15KG - 3 sets

Front raises up to 15KG - 3 sets

Rear raises up to 7.5KG - 3 sets

Dips - 8, 10, 8 reps.

Totally finished. I was disappointed with bench as usual but the session was pretty good all things considered.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyhow, I blame the dizziness and general sh1te feeling (sweats/nausea etc) on the oral stack I took on Monday:-

200mg prov - morning

100mg dbol - pre-WO

100mg halo - pre-WO

100mg oxy - pre-WO

100mg mest - pre-WO

100mg stanz - post-WO

100mg var - post-WO

I will be decreasing the stack significantly in future.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Anyhow, I blame the dizziness and general sh1te feeling (sweats/nausea etc) on the oral stack I took on Monday:-
> 
> 200mg prov - morning
> 
> ...


Haha yeah I reckon that might have had something to do with it lmao! Your a crazy man!

Benchings getting stronger though mate! Squats are nice and low too! Beasting it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Anyhow, I blame the dizziness and general sh1te feeling (sweats/nausea etc) on the oral stack I took on Monday:-
> 
> 200mg prov - morning
> 
> ...


Fùuuuuuuuuuck lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Anyhow, I blame the dizziness and general sh1te feeling (sweats/nausea etc) on the oral stack I took on Monday:-
> 
> 200mg prov - morning
> 
> ...


Considering my appetite goes to hell and I feel rough off of a 7th of that I'm not surprised!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am starting to come to the conclusion that it wasn't the orals (how could it be the lovely gear  ). Nose started running, lots of sneezing, burning sinuses on Tuesday evening (I thought it may have been a touch of hayfever but I take an anti-histamine every morning anyway for unspecified allergies). Anyway, today I have sore throat, coughing lots, itchy cough too. Slight dizziness but getting a little better. Whole thing feels like a dose of man flu but this is surprising as I never get colds/flus etc.

Anyhow, good news is that, if the gear is exonerated, I can get back jabbing tonight and throw everything at the DL sesh tomorrow


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Haha yeah I reckon that might have had something to do with it lmao! Your a crazy man!
> 
> Benchings getting stronger though mate! Squats are nice and low too! Beasting it.


Cheers mate, bench still sh1te and demoralising, got to crack on though. Will do a 250KG double on squat on Monday so that will make me feel better


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Considering my appetite goes to hell and I feel rough off of a 7th of that I'm not surprised!


Hello mate, that is why I only take orals on workout days. When I took a load every day, appetite went and I felt sh1te. Just workout days works, appetitie remains too.

The above stack is overkill though and will be reined in.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Still struggling with manflu, not enough to stop me going to work or the gym but enough to make everything a chore. I was still looking forward to the gym as I have never done rack pulls before and wanted to hit a big number.

*RACK DEADS BAR JUST BELOW KNEES*

Stretching/foamrolling

100 * 10 - concentrating on form with power coming from sitting back and not a leant over foorward position.

140 * 6

180 * 2

225 * 1 - felt a slight niggle lower left back, same as last week on deads.

265 * 1 - pain was worse but decided to stretch and ignore it as it went as soon as I got out of gym last week.

310 * F - no chance, shooting pain into ass and hammy. Bailed the deads. This may be a similar issue as to what I had on right hand side (Piriformis) so I will now start the piriformis stretching on the left hand side and try to sort it out. Frustrated.

*DBELL ROW*

35 * 10

45 * 10 - I can use heavier than this next time, was OK.

45 * 10

35 * 20 - feeling tired by now, biceps feel swelled too.

*BARBELL CURL*

50 * F - biceps fried off the rows.

40 * 8 - tough.

35 * 10

20 * 60 - this was rest pause style and was really tough and painful. I used a picture of @Dig 's head to drive me on and muttered obscenities about him under my breath whilst grinding these out

Hard session and feels a hard week, I have never worked this hard in all my life, I actually felt a little sick after the gym today and struggled to wash hair in shower and get dressed!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SHIC THOUGHTS*

Current weight : 125KG so I am probably up 7KG.

Squats : these are flying at the moment, 240KG * 2 last Monday and hopefully 250KG * 2 on Monday/Tuesday coming (very confident I can get this and more). Squats are done on a Monday when I am fresh - I believe this is a crucial factor.

Bench : the bane of my life, I was hoping to hit big figures on this SHIC but I could only do 145KG * 2 with a touch on the second on Wednesday. These are done on a Wednesday.

Deadlift : always been my strongest lift, I did 288KG on last SHIC and it flew up. Last week I did 270KG but found it hard and have a small niggle at the moment. These are done on a Friday.

I don't think it is any coincidence that the lifts on a Monday are flying up whilst the other two aren't. On last SHIC my volume was minimal (7 reps on leg day ) but I also rotated the lifts so that I was hitting good weights on each lift. On this SHIC, Dig has got me doing more volume than ever which definitely affects my lifts later in the week and doesn't rotate.

Now, Dig is the boss so I will follow what he says to the letter and I do believe that the extra volume is something what I needed and will stand me in good stead for the future.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You need to get fitter you big lump :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *SHIC THOUGHTS*
> 
> Current weight : 125KG so I am probably up 7KG.
> 
> ...


You sound far happier now,well done ya big lump...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Training next week will be geared around Squat = 250 * 2 - confident of getting this, weekend will be geared towards it, lots of food, water and rest, go for it Tuesday.

Today I am going down to "THE CENTRE FOR FUNCTIONAL PERFORMANCE" - strongman gym in Watford to play about with events, nothing serious but mainly to accompany @Nov to practice the events as he has entered Herts Strongest Man (Novices) next weekend.

I won't be pushing myself at all and will sit out most of the events. Squat on Tuesday is the aim so today will just be a little bit of fun.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You sound far happier now,well done ya big lump...


Certainly am Mr T, feeling much better and looking forward to next's weeks Squat session. Hope you're well.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck on the squats mate. I will be thinking about you while I train my tiny chest


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> You need to get fitter you big lump :lol:


Haahaa, just seen this, I think you are probably correct mate. Dig thinks that my recovery is a little slow too.

I may lay off the Guinness for a few hours


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> Good luck on the squats mate. I will be thinking about you while I train my tiny chest


Thanks Grant, chest looks good from avi pic


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

So, I went down to CFFP gym (used to be called New Spartan Gym) in Watford and didn't get involved. I was itching to have a go at the car deadlift and the 280KG yoke but sagely refused (I was thinking of the 250*2 squat on Tuesday and recovery, CNS etc).

My mate Nov handled the events very well and should do really well for a natty.

Spoke to Paul @NSGym for ages, had great chat and agreed to do the inters in next years SM contest (herts strongest man) so I will get some powerlifting under my belt this year and may do some hybrid training next year.

Anyhow, good morning and good to see some old faces.

Just prepping food for BBQ - skewers of king prawns, smoked mackerel and fresh salmon. Bring it on, washed down by Guinness of course


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Get some meal pics up 

Youl smoke that squat!


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> So, I went down to CFFP gym (used to be called New Spartan Gym) in Watford and didn't get involved. I was itching to have a go at the car deadlift and the 280KG yoke but sagely refused (I was thinking of the 250*2 squat on Tuesday and recovery, CNS etc).
> 
> My mate Nov handled the events very well and should do really well for a natty.
> 
> ...


was good catching up, will be good for you to compete next year again, other than the powerlifting comp you have planned this year


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Get some meal pics up
> 
> Youl smoke that squat!


Just seen this mate, eaten all the food now 

Looking forward to squat, confident and will jab 20ml gear today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Prep for squats tomorrow going well, food has been plentiful (not too clean at times but that doesn't bother me), I only had 6 Guinness at BBQ so alcohol consumption is minimal, good rest over weekend (softplay/Nandos Sat, Sun Bike ride/BBQ, Mon swimming).

Jabbed 10ml tonight = 3 ml of Cooper Test (250mg/ml Test En), 2ml of Testolic (100mg/2ml of Test prop - ridiculous dosage for a SHIC), 3ml of Apollo Mast 325 (250 En, 75 P) and 2ml Apollo Tren Hex.

5ml pre-WO jab is a mix of Chemical Solutions Tren A, PC Supertren, Apollo Cheque Drops and BSI Mtren DS.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Prep for squats tomorrow going well, food has been plentiful (not too clean at times but that doesn't bother me), I only had 6 Guinness at BBQ so alcohol consumption is minimal, good rest over weekend (softplay/Nandos Sat, Sun Bike ride/BBQ, Mon swimming).
> 
> Jabbed 10ml tonight = 3 ml of Cooper Test (250mg/ml Test En), 2ml of Testolic (100mg/2ml of Test prop - ridiculous dosage for a SHIC), 3ml of Apollo Mast 325 (250 En, 75 P) and 2ml Apollo Tren Hex.
> 
> 5ml pre-WO jab is a mix of Chemical Solutions Tren A, PC Supertren, Apollo Cheque Drops and BSI Mtren DS.


I can see why you do shics mate, got 5 days left of my 15 day shic, I love it


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

cas said:


> I can see why you do shics mate, got 5 days left of my 15 day shic, I love it


What did you run for your SHIC?

A 15 day one sounds good to me!


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well after not being on here for quite a while it has taken me ages to catch up on your sparkling journal @Huntingground. As usual awesome read, looks like you have got your $hit together. Keep it going looking forward to more.....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cas said:


> I can see why you do shics mate, got 5 days left of my 15 day shic, I love it


Good man, did you journal it? If not, quick synopsis please. You do get a lot of pencil necks who can't afford or don't have the bollocks to run a SHIC dissing them, I always state to just try them. Good to hear it worked out.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> Well after not being on here for quite a while it has taken me ages to catch up on your sparkling journal @Huntingground. As usual awesome read, looks like you have got your $hit together. Keep it going looking forward to more.....


Hello mate, did you get banned or just took time out? Good to see you back.

Anyhow, 250KG * 2 squat today so pumping food and fluids down already


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

RowRow said:


> What did you run for your SHIC?
> 
> A 15 day one sounds good to me!


I wanted to test the waters so went with just test at 800mg per day



Huntingground said:


> Good man, did you journal it? If not, quick synopsis please. You do get a lot of pencil necks who can't afford or don't have the bollocks to run a SHIC dissing them, I always state to just try them. Good to hear it worked out.


yeah it was/is good so far. Well I left thw weights alone and the gear while doing only cardio and eating 1500 calories per day (as I was trying to loose as much weight as possible and get as fit as I could for my stag do....so dont judge ne on my first picture lol)










And this is 11 days in....not 10, thought it was sunday yesterday lol



















Dont give me to much sh1t though that's why I kept it quiet lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

cas said:


> I wanted to test the waters so went with just test at 800mg per day
> 
> yeah it was/is good so far. Well I left thw weights alone and the gear while doing only cardio and eating 1500 calories per day (as I was trying to loose as much weight as possible and get as fit as I could for my stag do....so dont judge ne on my first picture lol)
> 
> ...


When was the before pic? Never seen you look so skinny mg:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> When was the before pic? Never seen you look so skinny mg:


Just a couple of weeks ago mate, I needed to strip as much weight off as possible for my zombie run stag do im competitive and had to be the fittest and fastest out of our team


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

cas said:


> Just a couple of weeks ago mate, I needed to strip as much weight off as possible for my zombie run stag do im competitive and had to be the fittest and fastest out of our team


PMSL well hurry up and get growing again !! :lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL well hurry up and get growing again !! :lol:


I am I am lol....only have 4 days left though, then I am going to cut again, hopefully the run on from the esters should keep the muscle there while I diet for a few weeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

cas said:


> I am I am lol....only have 4 days left though, then I am going to cut again, hopefully the run on from the esters should keep the muscle there while I diet for a few weeks


Would hope so for a good few weeks mate


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, did you get banned or just took time out? Good to see you back.
> 
> Anyhow, 250KG * 2 squat today so pumping food and fluids down already


From watching your vids mate, you will blast that squat to pieces!, just took some time out mate, loads of stress and general grief with life. Haven't trained or eaten properly for months feel like an aids victim. Time to get my $hit together. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Squat day has arrived, feeling good, will consume the following before the gym : 1l pure orange juice (not from concentrate), 2 large bananas, 1KG full fat Greek Yoghurt. I'll have my usual intra workout stuff too = dextrose, BCAAs, creatine, taurine etc etc.

I have decided that I am going for a double on 565lbs/256KG - trying to push hard today as SHIC has been running for a while now and power should be there in bundles.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Squat day has arrived, feeling good, will consume the following before the gym : 1l pure orange juice (not from concentrate), 2 large bananas, 1KG full fat Greek Yoghurt. I'll have my usual intra workout stuff too = dextrose, BCAAs, creatine, taurine etc etc.
> 
> I have decided that I am going for a double on 565lbs/256KG - trying to push hard today as SHIC has been running for a while now and power should be there in bundles.


1 litre of OJ would be splattered all over if I did that pre workout PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 1 litre of OJ would be splattered all over if I did that pre workout PMSL


Curdled with the yoghurt :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Curdled with the yoghurt :lol:


Not good!!

Or he'll follow through as he squats :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Felt good on way down the gym, all food in, gear in etc.

*SQUAT*

60 * 10

100 * 6

140 * 4

180 * 1 (sleeves, belt, gumshield) - bar nearly took off at top of rep.

225 * 1 (sleeves, belt, gumshield) - felt heavier than it should. Put slight doubt in mind about the 256 double. Rinsed that from mind and cracked on.

256 * 1 (sleeves, belt, gumshield, sniff) - felt really heavy unracking it, technique not great, bar slightly high, head slightly down. Problem was I got a little excited and run up to the bar and tried to rush it. I think it is para and so do some of the boys in the gym, thoughts?? - here come the form police

Binned the leg press, couldn't get up for them after the squat.

Slightly disappointed and dispirited after the lift. I didn't feel anywhere near as powerful as last Monday. There could be a number of reasons for this - still getting over manflu (phlegmy chest this morning), half dose of orals or was it just one of those days? Also my mindset was a little negative today - need to sort that out too.

Really I should be happy as this is a PB (I don't count my previous 256 as it was 2 inch high) but still wanted more.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

dont be hard on yourself buddy thats is superb squatting


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Curdled with the yoghurt :lol:


Thankfully, it didn't come up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Not good!!
> 
> Or he'll follow through as he squats :lol:


If it had come up, I would have swallowed it anyhow, double the food and taste for one price


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> dont be hard on yourself buddy thats is superb squatting


Thanks mate, maybe I'm being a little greedy


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Depth is in question IMO. Wouldn't pass the IPF rules (hip joint etc) but I think I got the top of thigh parallel to ground very briefly. Thoughts?
@Mingster @Rick89


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Crazy weight!

Well done


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Depth is in question IMO. Wouldn't pass the IPF rules (hip joint etc) but I think I got the top of thigh parallel to ground very briefly. Thoughts?
> 
> @Mingster @Rick89


Looks good to me mate:thumbup1: Great stuff.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks good mate well done .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> looks good mate well done .


I didn't shout out to you as I haven't seen you about much on here and thought you had defected to that other forum - T&D or something


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I didn't shout out to you as I haven't seen you about much on here and thought you had defected to that other forum - T&D or something


cnut 

busy shagging mate .


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Depth is in question IMO. Wouldn't pass the IPF rules (hip joint etc) but I think I got the top of thigh parallel to ground very briefly. Thoughts?
> 
> @Mingster @Rick89


Great squat mate, onwards from there....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Good food, rehydration and rest last night but I still felt a little tired and struggled to get out of bed. No pre-WO orals or jabs, just good old-fashioned food.

I didn't have my phone with me so had to do the workout from memory (which isn't good as my memory is sh1te).

*BENCH*

Stretching/foamrolling.

60 * 10

80 * 8

100 * 4

120 * 2

130 * 1

150 * 1 - comfortable. I seemed to lose the right hand side and it veered off line and hit the racking pin, recovered fine and powered it up.

*DB BENCH*

32.5 * 10

42 * 8

Loads more there but I stopped there. This week is tough with Tues, Wed, Thurs back to back sessions (going to Butlins on Friday until Monday so long weekend off).


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome on the squats mate. Can't imagine how heavy that must have been. Iam sure you could manage a 300kg for a single by Xmas time;-)


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

First day of the week was going to be DL day but I caught a stomach bug at Butlins on Sunday and haven't been eating or drinking properly. I need to be 100% for heavy DLs so have postponed them and did bench instead.

*BENCH*

40 * 10

60 * 5

80 * 3

100 * 2

120 * 2

140 * 1

150 * 2 - slighest touch on 2nd

120 * 6 - pumped 5 out easy and then gassed.

*DB BENCH*

45 * 8 - starting to tire and really, really sweat

40 * 8

30 * 12 - gassed, 11 up easy too.

Food and water going down well now so looks like gym kicked in hunger and thirst. Will be 100% for tomorrow and onwards. 2 more sessions this week (I worked from home yesterday) so may do accessory tomorrow and hit heavy DL on Friday.

No gear/slin/orals etc since Thursday so will start on them now I am 100% again.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 122KG, 3KGs down on last week


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*ACCESSORY DAY*

Plan today was to have a good burn and sweat out. Feeling about 95% and food and fluids going in fine last night. Still no gear or anything since last Thursday - that will change tonight.

Weight : 124.5KG so weight piling back on.

*LAT PULLDOWNS* (leaning back and pulling to chest to isolate lats)

Warmups

34KG in each hand * 10, take 15 breaths, same weight * 10, take 15 breaths and same weight * 10 (so 3 sets in total, rest paused all same weight).

Weight was medium but I try to concentrate on maintaining form on this machine. Felt burn in forearms from 2nd set and lovely burn in lower lats on 3rd set. Sweating already after this and blowing.

*TRICEP EXTENSION*

Warmups

Full stack * 8 - slightly heavy and form slightly out.

12 plates * 10

12 plates * 10 - found this weight spot on and good burn in tris.

*BARBELL BICEP CURL*

Warmups

45KG * 10

40KG * 10

40KG * 10

Usually hate machine/accessory day but found that this hit the spot and was sweating heavily afterwards. Everything will be geared towards DLs on Friday and heavy squats on mon/tues.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

This has been a very tough week for me. Sunday I had the stomach issue which only cleared by Tues/Wed. So I decided to start jabbing again on Wednesday and I then got what can only be described as test flu I think. So lethargic it is unreal, last night I struggled to walk from train to car and when I got home I put my loungewear on (glorified pjs) and started shaking uncontrollably, freezing with teeth chattering, jumped into bed to get warm and then started sweating heavily, cold sweat. Weird, stayed in bed last night, woke up this morning and bed was drenched.

Anyhow, dead day, felt a little better this morning, trying to force some food and fluids down. Working solo. Was pretty hopeful that I could get a few decent lifts.

Weight : 123.7KG

*DEAD*

Stretching/foamrolling

60 * 6

100 * 3

140 * 2

170 * 1

200 * 1

230 * 1 (chalk, belt, gumshield) - felt good

265 * 1 (chalk, belt, gumshield and sniff) - concentrating on setup, no rolling of bar etc. Got to knees easily enough and then had to really dig deep and grind it out. I wanted 2 or more here so very disappointed.

Back at desk now, still feel rough, little light headed, cold sweat over body.

To be fair, my squats have been coming along well but I have been disappointed with DL and BP. Maybe my body is getting tired and SHIC should come to an end. Let's see how the 265KG squat goes on Monday, decision will be made then. I would like to continue and get some big numbers and maybe have a go at the PL comp in August.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Still big numbers mate!

How you finding the Apollo gear? Decent?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> *DEAD DAY*
> 
> This has been a very tough week for me. Sunday I had the stomach issue which only cleared by Tues/Wed. So I decided to start jabbing again on Wednesday and I then got what can only be described as test flu I think. So lethargic it is unreal, last night I struggled to walk from train to car and when I got home I put my loungewear on (glorified pjs) and started shaking uncontrollably, freezing with teeth chattering, jumped into bed to get warm and then started sweating heavily, cold sweat. Weird, stayed in bed last night, woke up this morning and bed was drenched.
> 
> ...


Still very good numbers.

I'm having a lethargic time lately which is horrendous.

Your cold sweats things sounds like what I used to get when I first came off slin for a week or so.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good work even so,my back injuries put pay to anything over 220 from floor,but as a thought try some rack pulls from just below where you are failing i was able to get 320k the other week and just failed 330k this week,this would then sort your weekest spot,converting to raw power,even some speed deads ripping it through would assist...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update: Saturday was spent in Burton Latimer (near Kettering) looking at a new house. This morning I was up at 03:00 to be on-site for 05:00. had a smash on the A10, woman undertaking me just as went went past an accident, I asked her why she undertook me and she stated "you was going too slow and I am late for work" - there was police everywhere telling traffic to slow down. Probably go 50-50 which will pish me off. Anyhow, finished work and spent afternoon in garden with family, chilled.

No beer and rest for Tuesday when I will attempt big squat.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Still big numbers mate!
> 
> How you finding the Apollo gear? Decent?


Cheers mate, not sure on the Apollo to be honest, jury is out imo.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Still very good numbers.
> 
> I'm having a lethargic time lately which is horrendous.
> 
> Your cold sweats things sounds like what I used to get when I first came off slin for a week or so.


Cheers mate, I jabbed 100iu of Lantus after your post and bingo, all good, no idea why the lack of slin would cause this though. Thanks anyway


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Good work even so,my back injuries put pay to anything over 220 from floor,but as a thought try some rack pulls from just below where you are failing i was able to get 320k the other week and just failed 330k this week,this would then sort your weekest spot,converting to raw power,even some speed deads ripping it through would assist...


Sounds a plan T, hope you are well mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Prep has gone well, trying to force food and fluid down my neck now.

Cannot bend left leg due to PIP from last night's jab but that will ease off once I start squatting.

Plan for today is:-

SQUAT- 60x6, 100x3, 130x2, 160x2, 190x1, 220x1, 245x1, 265x1

DOWNSET- 220x3+

100iu Lantus in this morning and orals about to go in.

Looking forward to it and feeling excited


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Feeling good today, slightly dehydrated and tired due to the heat overnight but all good. Having big issues with left leg due to massive PIP from the 10ml jab last night. Food good, fluids good, 50mg Dbol, 50mg Mest, 50mg Oxy and 50mg Halo 1 hour before gym, 5ml pre-WO shot 30 mins before.

*SQUAT*

Stretching and foamrolling.

60 * 6 - feeling stiffness due to left leg.

100 * 3 - nice form.

130 * 2

160 * 2

190 * 1 - felt a little heavy.

225 * 1 - kneesleeves, belt and gumshield.

245 * 1 - kneesleeves, belt and gumshield. This went up fine and gave me a lot of confidence for the big one.

267.5 * 1 - kneesleeves, belt, gumshield and sniff. PB time. Felt heavy when I racked it and stepped out, went down OK, wanted to stop about 2 inch high, forced myself through that mental barrier and got depth briefly, powered up, hit a slight rough area, powered through it, bit messy but got it. This was 100% all out. Vid tonight.

*DOWNSET*

220 * 1 - wanted 3, legs jellied.

220 * 1 - nothing there at all, really tried to get the three too.

Buzzing now, took me 6 months to get that!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done fattie


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Bad Alan, thanks for the like, I'm still not speaking to you mate as you smashed that 300 DL before me 

Seriously, well done Will, super power at your weight!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> well done fattie


Looking pretty lean for me at 123KG mate, all relative of course


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Looking pretty lean for me at 123KG mate, all relative of course


haha of course


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


>


Well done you strong bugger!

Still chuckle at your pre set jump into the bar though


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Cracking squat big man, surely passable in a meet for depth and pushed through it really good. Well impressed.

I was pleased with the dead before prep started  just want to hit it smooth but will be end of the year after prep now!

Given me squat motivation for tonight's workout!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Awesome squat!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Well done you strong bugger!
> 
> Still chuckle at your pre set jump into the bar though


Haahaaa, that is the orals/pre-WO and sniff aggression mate, I just want to snap that bar in two


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Cracking squat big man, surely passable in a meet for depth and pushed through it really good. Well impressed.
> 
> I was pleased with the dead before prep started  just want to hit it smooth but will be end of the year after prep now!
> 
> Given me squat motivation for tonight's workout!


Cheers W, good luck with squat tonight


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Some thoughts regarding SHIC:-

Do I continue until I get the numbers I want? Well, Poland plays a big factor here, this will consist of 4 days of drinking with minimal food (23-26 June). Or do I stop beforehand? I fancy continuing TBH.

Gear - is the gear sub-standard? I have been using Testolics, Cooper Pharma Test E and Apollo gear. The reason I ask is that DL and BPs have not increased as expected. Granted, squats have but there was always more there. Do I just get a load of Chemical Solutions gear and continue? Anybody used and vouch for Testolics, Cooper or Apollo?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Some thoughts regarding SHIC:-
> 
> Do I continue until I get the numbers I want? Well, Poland plays a big factor here, this will consist of 4 days of drinking with minimal food (23-26 June). Or do I stop beforehand? I fancy continuing TBH.
> 
> Gear - is the gear sub-standard? I have been using Testolics, Cooper Pharma Test E and Apollo gear. The reason I ask is that DL and BPs have not increased as expected. Granted, squats have but there was always more there. Do I just get a load of Chemical Solutions gear and continue? Anybody used and vouch for Testolics, Cooper or Apollo?


Hard to say isn't it really. Tbf you've not been as consistent this time as last. You've missed a lot of jabs, dropped orals randomly and been ill as well.

I've used testolics and couldn't feel them tbh. Apollo I do think is good though.

I think your recovery needs work more than anything. I'm far from an expert or lifting your sort of weights (other than bench  ) but I wouldn't expect such short sessions to take it out of you so much given all gear and food.

I could be talking bollocks but that's my two pence worth from what I've seen


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hard to say isn't it really. Tbf you've not been as consistent this time as last. You've missed a lot of jabs, dropped orals randomly and been ill as well.
> 
> I've used testolics and couldn't feel them tbh. Apollo I do think is good though.
> 
> ...


Agreed with lack of consistency, illness and 5 day bender. That is why I want to continue as there have been periods where I feel I haven't been on SHIC.

Recovery - yeah, most people state the same, I am 40 though mate and have put my body through the wringer over the years (hard living/partying etc). I am trying to work on it though. Less of the cheek about bench too 

I think I am trying to convince myself that I should continue........


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

You'll know what you're body is capable of mate - do you feel you've more to give? Mind is a very powerful tool in strength game! If you feel uouve got more and not burning out then I'd stick at it. You've known and backed off in the past when you've needed to and this doesn't seen like one of these times.

I've used testolics but they were from Thailand pharmacy as a mate brought back so I know they were legit - they were noticeably very good tbh! Still have a few left that'll be going in this week.

Apollo I know a few who use and I trust them when they say it's all dosed correctly.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Some thoughts regarding SHIC:-
> 
> Do I continue until I get the numbers I want? Well, Poland plays a big factor here, this will consist of 4 days of drinking with minimal food (23-26 June). Or do I stop beforehand? I fancy continuing TBH.
> 
> Gear - is the gear sub-standard? I have been using Testolics, Cooper Pharma Test E and Apollo gear. The reason I ask is that DL and BPs have not increased as expected. Granted, squats have but there was always more there. Do I just get a load of Chemical Solutions gear and continue? Anybody used and vouch for Testolics, Cooper or Apollo?


And the devil will make fukkery with an un disciplined mind,just push hard and get your head on,or take up golf!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Some thoughts regarding SHIC:-
> 
> Do I continue until I get the numbers I want? Well, Poland plays a big factor here, this will consist of 4 days of drinking with minimal food (23-26 June). Or do I stop beforehand? I fancy continuing TBH.
> 
> Gear - is the gear sub-standard? I have been using Testolics, Cooper Pharma Test E and Apollo gear. The reason I ask is that DL and BPs have not increased as expected. Granted, squats have but there was always more there. Do I just get a load of Chemical Solutions gear and continue? Anybody used and vouch for Testolics, Cooper or Apollo?


I'm firm believer that if you feel you can get more out of a cycle wether that be a 2lb weight increase 0.25inch on a muscle of 5kg on a lift to go for it. Otherwise you will look back and think what if.

If you genuinely feel like you can eke some more strength out of this SHIC then I say go for it. If you just want to keep on it because your stubborn and like being on a SHIC Then I'd bin it.

Only you can call It I think, but from what I know of you and see you can scrape some more numbers out, maybe take a couple of weeks at lower intensity and get some reps under the belt on new weights then push again for 1RM

As far as Apollo I have only used the tren hex but liked it a lot


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : ate loads of food, drank lots of fluids including 4 Guinness  , went to bed at 9pm, woke up at 1am starving, so had shake (100g protein with rice flour and oats made with hazelnut milk), 1/2KG Full Fat Greek Yoghurt and 1/2 90% Cocoa dark chocolate bar.

Legs are smashed today, I cannot sit down slowly, I just have to drop onto the settee and walking is a struggle, good job I am working from home.

I had an offer accepted on our dream home last night, 5 bedroom detached farm house with land in Burton Latimer so will be sorting out moving over next 8 weeks.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> You'll know what you're body is capable of mate - do you feel you've more to give? Mind is a very powerful tool in strength game! If you feel uouve got more and not burning out then I'd stick at it. You've known and backed off in the past when you've needed to and this doesn't seen like one of these times.
> 
> I've used testolics but they were from Thailand pharmacy as a mate brought back so I know they were legit - they were noticeably very good tbh! Still have a few left that'll be going in this week.
> 
> Apollo I know a few who use and I trust them when they say it's all dosed correctly.


Thanks Will, I defo have more to give and do not feel burnt out like I did last time. Mind is strong and wants to continue and so does body.

Interesting about the Testolics, I may post up a pic to see what everybody thinks, I have been assured that they are GTG anyhow. Good news on Apollo too.

Looks like I'll just have to get head down and crack on, more to come defo.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> And the devil will make fukkery with an un disciplined mind,just push hard and get your head on,or take up golf!


Well put T, BTW I am playing golf next Friday and am expecting to be sh1te. I will crack on, need to be more disciplined and work harder in gym.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> I'm firm believer that if you feel you can get more out of a cycle wether that be a 2lb weight increase 0.25inch on a muscle of 5kg on a lift to go for it. Otherwise you will look back and think what if.
> 
> If you genuinely feel like you can eke some more strength out of this SHIC then I say go for it. If you just want to keep on it because your stubborn and like being on a SHIC Then I'd bin it.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I will continue, good news on the Tren Hex as I have been using that. Looks like I cannot use sub-standard gear as an excuse for sh1te lifts so I just have to work harder.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : still hobbling about, hoping it will ease on the way to work as I have to do a fair bit of walking. Another rest day today and hit bench tomorrow.

Ref car : bodyshop quoted me 330, insurance said no issues with NCB and future policies if I have registered the accident but don't make a claim. As my excess is 500 and she won't admit liability, it is a no-brainer so have agreed with her to fix our own cars, dropped insurance claim and booked it into bodyshop.

BTW, I was in bed at 8pm last night!!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

My legs were sore up until this morning. Used a foam roller last night and it seemed to ease off. Bit girly but glad I done it.

That sucks about the car but at least you keep your NCB

Good luck on bench get a vid posted


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome mate. Just caught up. Congrats on the house offer being accepted. Sounds lovely!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Preparation has left a lot to be desired. Not enough food, sleep or fluids - Less said about Thursday/Friday the better and then worked for almost 36 hours straight, so tired!! Anyhow, I was up for today and wanted to hit some good numbers regardless (still feel tired and dehydrated etc). No jabs since Friday, no orals/slin/pre-WO, I am almost natty

*BENCH*

Stretching/foamrolling - lots of crunching and cracking in upper back, felt good.

40 * 8

60 * 4

90 * 3

110 * 2

130 * 1 - felt easy and light.

145 * 1 - flew up, not much effort required.

160 * F - really wanted to get this to kick on from here. Got it off the chest but no lockout.

Benching really fooks me off, I blame myself for this bad session though due to lifestyle choice issues. Sleep, food and fluids for DL on Thursday. Hopefully redeem myself.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

If your failing to lock out the lift but getting it off the chest okay I would suggest adding some JM presses in after your benching. Should help a lot


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

One thing that keeps my bench high at (220k)

My lockout was weak at one point so i bought a slingshot,it allows you to realy hit lockout without hurting RC


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> *BENCH DAY*
> 
> Preparation has left a lot to be desired. Not enough food, sleep or fluids - Less said about Thursday/Friday the better and then worked for almost 36 hours straight, so tired!! Anyhow, I was up for today and wanted to hit some good numbers regardless (still feel tired and dehydrated etc). No jabs since Friday, no orals/slin/pre-WO, I am almost natty
> 
> ...


sleep quicker , eat faster , rest when your dead .

speed off chest is slow imo and you need to work on paused benching


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *BENCH DAY*
> 
> Preparation has left a lot to be desired. Not enough food, sleep or fluids - Less said about Thursday/Friday the better and then worked for almost 36 hours straight, so tired!! Anyhow, I was up for today and wanted to hit some good numbers regardless (still feel tired and dehydrated etc). No jabs since Friday, no orals/slin/pre-WO, I am almost natty
> 
> ...


Do you ever do any floor pressing mate??

As in dead stop bb press??


----------



## jackfowlerPT (Jun 18, 2014)

Right lads need some tips, just signed up to muscle talk and half way threw my 2nd cycle! Im at the start of week 16 come this friday as you will see about to start test/tren/var My cycle complete will have been this...

Week 1-12 deca 300 2ml pw.

Week 1-12 test 400 2ml pw.

Week 12-16 test 400 1ml pw to bring tollerance down.

Week 16-24 tren ace 75ml EOD

Week 16-24 test 400 2ml pw

Week 16-24 Var 80mg ED

Week 1-24 adex 0.5ml EOD

Week 16-24 caber .25 2x pw total .50 pw.

Like I mentioned above im about to start week 16 and so far gains have been great im just shy of 15st, 6ft1 and BF dropped down to 11% any tips, advise or anything people would do differently or had any experience on a corse similar to this would be greatly appreciated or anything you would add/change etc,

Also supplement all ON products not like it massivle makes a difference but I sup,

Protein

Bcaa

Multi-vit

Creatin

Taurine

Casein

Fish oil

Flaxseed oil

Milk thistle

CLA

My diet is coming along nicley I try to stick to Paleo with the additional carbs prior to workouts and to replenish glycogen I also fast 2 days of the week 19 hours fast 5 hour eating window and normally a 24 hour fast day after cheat day!

Thanks....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

jackfowlerPT said:


> Right lads need some tips, just signed up to muscle talk and half way threw my 2nd cycle! Im at the start of week 16 come this friday as you will see about to start test/tren/var My cycle complete will have been this...
> 
> Week 1-12 deca 300 2ml pw.
> 
> ...


Starting your own thread rather than posting this in somebody's journal would be my first advice


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Work and new house have taken over my life at moment, not going to make gym today or tomorrow and in Poland next week so next session is next Friday, heavy squats with my wraps.

Will reply to all of the above when have time.


----------



## jackfowlerPT (Jun 18, 2014)

I tried to post my own but being a newbie I couldnt find the option to do so.....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

jackfowlerPT said:


> I tried to post my own but being a newbie I couldnt find the option to do so.....


Go to the steroid forum and clink on new thread or whatever the button is called. Top left I think it is.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats on the house!

Defo keep on with shic I say as your still up for it!

I heard Poland was the place to go. Litre bottles of grey goose for 16 quid in clubs :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Poland update :-

Mon : 2 Guinness in terminal, 2 Zywiec in square, off to work. Polish birds amazing. Finish work at 5. End up in 2 different strip joints. Hazelnut vodka amazing. Boss [who is on gear] pays bird 700 to take her back and pump her, she keeps on giving him lines of gear, I had a go, best gear I have had since the Moroccan bar in Puerto Banus. Anyway no sleep.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tues : boss fcked, I had 7 pints of Okocim for lunch, ate big meal, back to office, fell asleep in chair to be awoken by sexy Polish bird. She thought it hilarious. Boss fooked. Back to bed for him. I carried on drinking and then snoozed from 7 to 9. Back up and back on hazelnut vodka. Met Manc bird, both totally smitten, really fancied her, beautiful, had to behave and told her I have missus and kids. I don't cheat. Still thinking about her. Bed at 3.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Wed : no recollection, don't think I made work


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thurs : had to give presentation at work, 3 pints on way, 4 pints before presentation, went great.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fri : WFH, feel totally burnt out, need to sort myself for gym Monday, 6 1/2 plate squat with wraps.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Go back and smash that bird 

Blame the gear


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Wtf?!

You split with misses or something?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

These are the joys of working in this kind of job in the City....

My cousin offered me a way in 20 years ago,Tbh knowing my addictive personality i would be dead now,

It is how it is, a Hunter?

Get your game sorted again,sharpish mate for your own and families sake!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Still not recovered from Poland this morning, sleep is broken and sweaty/dream-filled, pish is still very dark. Trying to get food and fluids in.

*BENCH*

2 board bench

Stretching and foamrolling

60 * loads - felt great to be back in gym.

100 * 6

120 * 4

145 * 1

157KG - all out

140 x 3 - had to work hard for the last one.

*Seated OHP* (facing the 90 degree seat - I find this much harder and isolates the delts and supporting muscles)

22.5KG * 10

27.5KG * 6

30KG * 5 - whole body was shaking and convulsing trying to sort these out.

Felt great to be back, sweating for ages, appetite and thirst has come back too. No more drinking, got 2 months until poss PL meet so need to get sh1te together, head down and work hard.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Go back and smash that bird
> 
> Blame the gear


Haahaa, couldn't do it mate!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Wtf?!
> 
> You split with misses or something?


Business trip in Poland mate ROFL


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> These are the joys of working in this kind of job in the City....
> 
> My cousin offered me a way in 20 years ago,Tbh knowing my addictive personality i would be dead now,
> 
> ...


Dead right mate, that is how it is, hard to resist, I usually do and get home but when away on business, the animal can come out. I didn't cheat on missus though.

Head down and crack on now.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Dead right mate, that is how it is, hard to resist, I usually do and get home but when away on business, the animal can come out. I didn't cheat on missus though.
> 
> Head down and crack on now.


Good man,though you may have struggled on shrivel up powder:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*ACCESSORY DAY*

Finally got over the Poland trip (I like to think of it as a mid-SHIC break, priming myself for the next 8 weeks ), food and fluids good, no beer etc, appetite back, back on slin and injectables last night. Will be full systems go for tomorrow for big squats with wraps - injectables, slin, orals and pre-wo gear.

Weight : 123KG

*INCLINE DBELL BENCH*

32.5 * 6 - hurting front left delt (long term injury).

37.5 * 6

45 * 6 - these felt really good and hit the sweet spot.

50 * 4 - really had to push to get the 4th.

35 * 8 - powered through these.

30 * 10 - getting a little tired and feeling the pecs but mainly front delts.

*DBELL PREACHER CURL*

16 * 6

20 * 6

22.5 * 6

25 * 6 - touch for last 2 on left hand.

18 * 8

12 * 20

Doesn't look much but felt really pumped and felt a decent session, lots more reps than I usually do. Pumping in food and fluids now in readiness for the big squat session tomorrow, hope to hit 260 for 1 with the wraps, see how it feels and kick on for more.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *ACCESSORY DAY*
> 
> Finally got over the Poland trip (I like to think of it as a mid-SHIC break, priming myself for the next 8 weeks ), food and fluids good, no beer etc, appetite back, back on slin and injectables last night. Will be full systems go for tomorrow for big squats with wraps - injectables, slin, orals and pre-wo gear.
> 
> ...


Nice warm up. What did you do after?

:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice warm up. What did you do after?
> 
> :lol:


Wetherspoons for a post-WO rehydration drink


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

2 quick things :-

1. I ate chicken for the first time in 22 years last night whilst I was cooking BBQ. Tasted nice. Will crack on with that now.

2. Also I have been taking 100 mcg T3 UGL per day, switched to pharma this morning and took 100 mcg, won't make that mistake again, felt monged and lethargic on the way to work.

Trying to eat as much as possible for tomorrow session, will be early, maybe 08:30, will be jabbing and prepping tonight and in the morning. Quite excited to see what the wraps give. I have to get the bar lower though and maybe slightly wider stance.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

What wraps have you got, if you haven't used me before get someone who knows what there doing to put them on you, it's very worth it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fell ill on Thursday night/Friday morning, spewing up, cold and then red hot etc. WFH yesterday so no squats. Resting up for weekend and then squats Mon, Bench and DL this week.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hope you're better soon mate


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Fell ill on Thursday night/Friday morning, spewing up, cold and then red hot etc.


sounds like your body rejected the chicken


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> sounds like your body rejected the chicken


Nah chicken wouldn't do that.

Hope your feeling better soon mate!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have been given a few products recently to review so here is the first attempt.

Quick review for Excel Labs Testo Prop 100:-

Quality and professional packaging - label, vial, crimping etc all give a quality feel. Gear is colourless and non-viscuous meaning loading the barrel is very quick. Not much PIP and dosage "feels" right. I would recommend and think this is a quality product. I haven't used/tried any other products from the range but would be interested in doing so.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Benchbum said:


> What wraps have you got, if you haven't used me before get someone who knows what there doing to put them on you, it's very worth it.


Hello mate, Inzer True Black I think they are called. Nobody in my gym have ever used wraps so currently looking at vids etc.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Hope you're better soon mate


Cheers mate, felt better by midday on friday, stomach a little tender and very tired. 100% now though, squats tomorrow!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> sounds like your body rejected the chicken


Haahaa, don't think so mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Nah chicken wouldn't do that.
> 
> Hope your feeling better soon mate!


Thanks mate, 100% now and all systems go for tomorrow!!


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, Inzer True Black I think they are called. Nobody in my gym have ever used wraps so currently looking at vids etc.


Good wraps, I have some long Titan thp wraps for tripples and equal Pb's and some super stiff strength shop ones for comp use.. But there not quite long enough..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

So I fancied swapping out to some short esters. I have just had a delivery of 20 vials of Apollo Torrip 301:-

Each ml contains:-

100mg Test Prop

100mg Tran Ace

100mg Mast Ace

1000mcg MTren

Now I wanted to pin 6ml 3*pw but am worried about the large amounts of MTren within these size of mls. What is a safe/sensible dosage? 3ml 3*pw? That would be 3000mcg 3*pw of MTren.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

1mcg legit mtren pre comp used to be plenty for me.... But that was in a tren free environment


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just loaded up a 10ml barrel with 2 Testolics (4ml), 3 Cooper Pharma Test E (3ml) and 3ml Apollo Torrip 301. Will jab when kids in bed and crack on from there.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thinking about it, I'll probably jab 2ml 5*pw of this blend. Will stack the Testolics and Cooper Test on top I think. Should be fun.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Feeling good, rest, food, liquids, lack of alcohol. Forcing food down in readiness for 09:30 start. Plan is as follows:-

*SQUAT*

Warm up belt only to 140

Wraps on

170x3/200x2/230x1/260x1 and perhaps attempt a higher number if feeling good

DOWNSET 240x2+ (in wraps)

Ideally, if all goes well, I will shoot for 280 but let's wait and see. Dbol, Mest, Oxy and Halo will be consumed beforehand with a 5ml pre-WO shot of Tren Ace/Supertren/Mtren DS etc etc

I'll be concentrating on getting bar lower on back and head up more.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Thinking about it, I'll probably jab 2ml 5*pw of this blend. Will stack the Testolics and Cooper Test on top I think. Should be fun.


Where do you predominately pin mate to get all that oil in?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

As above, all in order so no excuses.

*SQUAT*

100 * 6 (belt only)

140 * 6 (belt only)

170 * 3 (wraps and belt) - we didn't know how to do the wraps so left a gap at front of knee, totally wrong. This weight felt quite heavy too.

200 * 2 (wraps and belt) - after much Youtube'ing, we got the wraps sorted.

240 * 1 (wraps, gumshield and belt) - this flew up, no issues, feeling strong.

260 * 1 (wraps, gumshield and belt) - much easier than last week, felt easy.

277 * 1 (wraps, gumshield, belt and sniff) - PB time, got video, depth is slightly suspect, may be 1/2 inch high, if it is, it will annoy me to fook as the weight went up easy, no issues, defo more there, will go heavier next week. Too tired after this to do any downsets, always find it hard to get myself up for them.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bail said:


> Where do you predominately pin mate to get all that oil in?


Quads only, loads of sites in there, top, side, high, mid, low etc etc. lots of feeling about for lumps etc beforehand.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I was wondering if 2ml torrip eod would send me loopy never mind 6ml! Haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> I was wondering if 2ml torrip eod would send me loopy never mind 6ml! Haha


 :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just uploading squat vid, looks slightly high, apparently wraps can make it harder to get depth, I defo thought I was deep enough.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Touch high, would probably red light at a powerlifting comp, but bloody good anyway, part of using wraps is learning to drop in with a big chest and use the 'spring' from the wraps.

Big lift dude!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Benchbum said:


> Touch high, would probably red light at a powerlifting comp, but bloody good anyway, part of using wraps is learning to drop in with a big chest and use the 'spring' from the wraps.
> 
> Big lift dude!


THanks mate, will have another go next week, not too bad for first attempt though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mate,that was a strong lift,very well done,see if you consistent the world would be your 'Lobster' as we say in sourfend!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Mate,that was a strong lift,very well done,see if you consistent the world would be your 'Lobster' as we say in sourfend!


Thanks T, no more drinking/partying until end of this cycle now.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks T, no more drinking/partying until end of this cycle now.


This will be worth watching then Imho ,crack on buddy..


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea very good mate agree with above too on consistency. Ever so slightly high but reckon you'd still have pushed it out as seem strong out the bottom anyway!

How'd you enjoy the torrip?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea very good mate agree with above too on consistency. Ever so slightly high but reckon you'd still have pushed it out as seem strong out the bottom anyway!
> 
> How'd you enjoy the torrip?


Morning W, yes, consistency is key and next 7 weeks are vital, I want to hit some big numbers!!

Torrip was lovely mate, will be jabbing some more tonight


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just jabbed 2 Testolics (4ml), 3 Cooper Pharma Test E (3ml) and 4ml Apollo Torrip 301. Feel a little drugged TBH. Must be the MTren. Anyhow, all good, been out all night.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Waste of time.

Strength non-existent!! Got to 135KG and struggled. Had to make a decision, do I soldier on through a sub-optimal session or bin it and go again tomorrow/Sat. I binned it.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Omg 4ml torrip mad bastard. Lol


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

M tren was very hit and miss for me... Certainly it's not a more is better kinda drug allways


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Just jabbed 2 Testolics (4ml), 3 Cooper Pharma Test E (3ml) and 4ml Apollo Torrip 301. Feel a little drugged TBH. Must be the MTren. Anyhow, all good, been out all night.


Pmsl only you would jab 4mg of mtren then go to bed :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

great squatting buddy

could easily drop it lower and still make that lift, was easy

makes we want to start training properly again 

keep up the graft buddy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Just jabbed 2 Testolics (4ml), 3 Cooper Pharma Test E (3ml) and 4ml Apollo Torrip 301. Feel a little drugged TBH. Must be the MTren. Anyhow, all good, been out all night.


FFs last week you said,that is it,gonna crack on now...

I gave you 10 days but i will take 5 pmsl

I ain't gonna lecture you about the amount of gear /lifestyle thing as i know you know,just be careful as on these doses your heart(from naughty nights out/check out vaso constriction)will also grow like a weed,this is said because i give a sh1t about you mate,take care.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No gym today, had a major issue with my system at work so was on an Incident Management call for 9 hours, so boring, not database related. I am working tomorrow too so will have to make a decision about DL and BP. Do I go for DL on Monday and BP on Thursday? Good session this week on Monday but wipeout since


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Omg 4ml torrip mad bastard. Lol


Finding it a bit pippy, struggling with left quad today, cannot bend leg fully and hurting up/down stairs.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Benchbum said:


> M tren was very hit and miss for me... Certainly it's not a more is better kinda drug allways


I rate it, always use it pre-WO mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl only you would jab 4mg of mtren then go to bed :lol:


I had a great sleep thanks


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> great squatting buddy
> 
> could easily drop it lower and still make that lift, was easy
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, hope you're well, will go for a deep 285 a week on Monday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> FFs last week you said,that is it,gonna crack on now...
> 
> I gave you 10 days but i will take 5 pmsl
> 
> I ain't gonna lecture you about the amount of gear /lifestyle thing as i know you know,just be careful as on these doses your heart(from naughty nights out/check out vaso constriction)will also grow like a weed,this is said because i give a sh1t about you mate,take care.


I need rehab for Guinness, Courvoisier, sex, food and steroid addiction mate 

I actually don't do many drugs, maybe once every 3 months so not too worried about alcohol and gear on heart. I do agree though, need to keep on track. Thanks for kind words.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Finding it a bit pippy, struggling with left quad today, cannot bend leg fully and hurting up/down stairs.


I found it very very thick and settled heavy in my delts


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Finding it a bit pippy, struggling with left quad today, cannot bend leg fully and hurting up/down stairs.


I mix with bit of eo or eq and it's fine. If I don't tends to sting


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Huntingground said:


>


2-3 inches above parallel.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan 45 said:


> 2-3 inches above parallel.


Defo not 2 to 3 inches for me but each to their own. A well known PL judge stated the following:-

"agreed that it was slightly high, tried to see from the top of your knee to your hip crease but the black singlet hid it a bit but it was damn close imho... nice work mate".

It was defo high though so doesn't really matter, high is high


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> It was defo high though so doesn't really matter, high is high


which is weird cos if most other ppl had that weight on their shoulders 'not going low enough' wouldnt be an issue, getting picked up off the floor as it crushed us like an accordion would be foremost on our minds


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Defo not 2 to 3 inches for me but each to their own. A well known PL judge stated the following:-
> 
> "agreed that it was slightly high, tried to see from the top of your knee to your hip crease but the black singlet hid it a bit but it was damn close imho... nice work mate".
> 
> It was defo high though so doesn't really matter, high is high


Yes it wasn't PL passable but never higher than a fraction. Seen from a slightly above angle it's hard to tell (obviously even for an experienced judge) so don't know where 2+ inches comes from  you'll bury it next time as power was there and seem strongest in the bottom pos anyway.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan 45 said:


>


Not too sure what this is meant to show, it isn't a PL event, just some dude repping 200KG. I will post up a 200KG paused squat ATG, way, way below parallel for you, means fook all though to do with my 277KG squat.

What was the post meant to prove or signify?


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Not too sure what this is meant to show, it isn't a PL event, just some dude repping 200KG. I will post up a 200KG paused squat ATG, way, way below parallel for you, means fook all though to do with my 277KG squat.
> 
> What was the post meant to prove or signify?


Just wanted to point out the correct depth level. The weight is irrelevant.

Looking good though, glad to see you've kept your abs from the avi.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan 45 said:


> Just wanted to point out the correct depth level. The weight is irrelevant.
> 
> Looking good though, glad to see you've kept your abs from the avi.


That vid is below parallel. As stated by a PL judge above, parallel is from top of knee to hip crease. What do you think parallel means?

"Looking good though, glad to see you've kept your abs from the avi" - now I know you are taking the pish, no abs on me at moment, training for a PL comp so going all out for power. Avi was a while ago after a cut.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Yes it wasn't PL passable but never higher than a fraction. Seen from a slightly above angle it's hard to tell (obviously even for an experienced judge) so don't know where 2+ inches comes from  you'll bury it next time as power was there and seem strongest in the bottom pos anyway.


Thanks W, I plan to have a go at squats next Monday so let's see what I can do then.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan 45 said:


> Just wanted to point out the correct depth level. The weight is irrelevant.
> 
> Looking good though, glad to see you've kept your abs from the avi.


After reading this post, I decided to check out some of your other forum posts. Anyhow, here is a gem:-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/247787-deadlift-form-video-inside.html

In this post about your deadlift form, you state "Up until around 120kg its pretty good but from here on it goes downhill". Well done, a big 120KG DL.

Therefore I am as likely to take form advice about 250KG+ squats from you as I would take dating advice from @The L Man


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> After reading this post, I decided to check out some of your other forum posts. Anyhow, here is a gem:-
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/247787-deadlift-form-video-inside.html
> 
> ...


The jam is officially out of your donut lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> The jam is officially out of your donut lol


He is a T&D Forum boy and Resten's mate who likes to troll on here ocassionally. I have no issues with the boys over there, and consider Jon Kent and Zack Amin as mates from their time here.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : quiet weekend with family, loads of food and fluids. Sleep has been bad because of the heat so hoping to get a good night's kip tonight. Heavy DLs tomorrow, which I am excited about. My DL has been shocking recently, dunno why and Dig and myself are trying to hit it hard to get it over the 300 mark.

Small issue is that I trapped my index finger in a UPVC door (between door and doorframe), gashing it, so will be wearing straps I reckon as grip will be shocking.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Prep has gone well, food and fluids good, no big jabs since Thursday as they have been crippling me with PIP and wanted quads to be powerful today. Usual pre-WO orals (50mg of Dbol, Oxy, Mest and Halo) and pre-WO jab (1.5ml of Mtren DS and 1.5ml CHeque Drops).

Sleep has been sub-optimal but no excuses really.

Left index finger gash seems OK but straps will be used for each and every set.

*DEADS*

Stretching/foamrolling/warming up lower back.

60 * 3 - trying to warm up lower back even more.

100 * 3 - fast as poss, snapping them up.

140 * 1 - feeling fine, concentrating on form.

180 * 1 - felt like no weight on bar.

225 * 1 - felt like no weight on bar.

250 * 1 - flew up, comfortable. Felt confident to get 280.

280 * 1 - F - got it to shins/below knee but couldn't pull it through. With all of the prep gone into this, I was expecting to pull this, maybe not comfortable but definitely not fail. Totally fooked off, cannot blame the index finger issue as straps took the strain, swearing and cursing in the gym, totally fooked off. Cannot believe that I can probably squat more than I can DL.

Currently sitting at desk, eating food, still pished off.

More thoughts later.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

@Huntingground a 30kg jump is huge on any lift. Maybe if it was a few kgs lighter you would of pulled the $hit out of that lift. would you of accepted a 275kg dal today? That could of been within your reach but as we all know there is no half measures with you ha ha you have got to take positives from the numbers you are moving. Smash it next session eh??


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Max deads can be such a head ****.

I pulled 280 three weeks ago with ease totaly raw bar a belt, last Friday I intended to work on doubles of 260 and couldnt get a single rep....


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> @Huntingground a 30kg jump is huge on any lift. Maybe if it was a few kgs lighter you would of pulled the $hit out of that lift. would you of accepted a 275kg dal today? That could of been within your reach but as we all know there is no half measures with you ha ha you have got to take positives from the numbers you are moving. Smash it next session eh??


Don't think it's an issue in the warm up as it's only just over 10% below his 1rm attempt. That's totally fine and he always has that stuff worked out.

Just an off day big man, keep that fire and use it next time  was this first dl session in a while @Huntingground ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up over it you weak cúnt

The 250 was comfortable you said so maybe stick with same warmup next week but 260 instead of 250?


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> He is a T&D Forum boy and Resten's mate who likes to troll on here ocassionally. I have no issues with the boys over there, and consider Jon Kent and Zack Amin as mates from their time here.


What made you think I was trolling you, you seem a little bit paranoid?

Bearing mind your pumping yourself with gram after gram of gear, I would have atleast expected you to make your depth.

Your living a lie if you think your some power lifting mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan 45 said:


> What made you think I was trolling you, you seem a little bit paranoid?
> 
> Bearing mind your pumping yourself with gram after gram of gear, I would have atleast expected you to make your depth.
> 
> Your living a lie if you think your some power lifting mate.


I refer you to post 735


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> @Huntingground a 30kg jump is huge on any lift. Maybe if it was a few kgs lighter you would of pulled the $hit out of that lift. would you of accepted a 275kg dal today? That could of been within your reach but as we all know there is no half measures with you ha ha you have got to take positives from the numbers you are moving. Smash it next session eh??


Just a bad day mate, I have jumped bigger increments before, I will defo get it next session. Much better sleep last night, not as much sweating, in hindsight, I should have waited until today for DLs.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Don't think it's an issue in the warm up as it's only just over 10% below his 1rm attempt. That's totally fine and he always has that stuff worked out.
> 
> Just an off day big man, keep that fire and use it next time  was this first dl session in a while @Huntingground ?


Thanks, haven't DL'ed for about 3 weeks now so maybe should have had an easier DL sesh first and then went for it next week?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Don't beat yourself up over it you weak cúnt
> 
> The 250 was comfortable you said so maybe stick with same warmup next week but 260 instead of 250?


Haahaa, thanks mate for the kind words 

Yeah, will defo pull it next week, no issues.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks, haven't DL'ed for about 3 weeks now so maybe should have had an easier DL sesh first and then went for it next week?


I would've done mate but then it takes me quite a few weeks of building up to my 1rm to nail a big number and get back in a good pulling groove. I guess on SHIC though with limited time/sessions these big numbers need trying much quicker.

See how it goes next week!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tuesday and Wednesday rest days, I am working from home today so lying on settee getting myself ready for 8 eggs scrambled on two wholemeal toast. Sleep and hydration much improved so cautiously optimistic about bench tomorrow (well, as optimistic as I can be about bench).


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you tried doing any form of partial lift when it comes to develope your bench mate? Negatives and forced negatives? Also how do you think your tricep strength fairs? Go at that bench with the same mindset that you approach your squat and deadlift. Like you want to destroy it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Sleep has been much better over the previous nights but struggled badly last night, heat was awful, waking up lots of times for fluids etc etc. Very broken sleep.

I have had a good rest though so should have a good go at bench today.

I have had my usual shake (protein powder, oats and rice flour with hazelnut milk), 1l of smoothie, 1/2 of my food box (3 large jacket spuds with butter, 10 eggs mashed up with mayo and lashing of cheese on top). I have 2 bananas and a 450g Onken yoghurt to destroy too before gym at 09:30.

No orals as there are two leaving dos tonight in Canary Wharf with free booze. Will get smashed. No injectables since end of last week as quads were sore, will pin 10ml before gym(3ml Torrip, 4ml Test Prop (200mg) and 3ml Cooper Test E).

Here's hoping to a good session.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> Have you tried doing any form of partial lift when it comes to develope your bench mate? Negatives and forced negatives? Also how do you think your tricep strength fairs? Go at that bench with the same mindset that you approach your squat and deadlift. Like you want to destroy it


Morning mate, I have been doing wide grip bench and also board presses too. I always throw a tri exercise in there too at the end. JW wants me to start adding weight and trying to press, even if I cannot get it, it will prep the CNS and build the stabilising muscles.

I will have a good go at it today!!


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi mate, maybe could be a touch too wide on bench? Not sure what conforms for p/l comps etc but also try narrowing grip so forearms come down closer to parallele rather than an obtuse angle. Good luck for today anyway look forward to the update later. I'm fairly crap at benching but seem to be able to go heavier on dumbell presses.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Jabbed the 10ml just before the gym, made me feel spaced out and drugged up (no aggression, almost e-like feeling).

The session was an abortion and isn't worth posting up. I think that there can only be 3 reasons for this:-

1. Burnout from the 1RMs.

2. Burnout from the long, high-dosed cycle.

3. Massive jab of Mtren had a negative effect.

As I want to aim for the PL comp at end of August, then it might be sensible to drop weight/up volume and drop dose and increase dose as comp nears. Maybe have a week off gym? Maybe aim for another comp later in year?

I don't have the answers. That is two sh1te bench sessions on the bounce. Squats have been great. DL so-so.

Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I had this a few months before my last powerlifting comp, do four weeks moderate to high volume, maybe even some dumbell work you will be supprised at the results you get when you go

Back to a 1rm, don't go any lower that five reps min for a good few weeks


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What are your and regarding this shic mate? Seems to have been going on for a while now and I would imagine your system could do with a break.

As for bench maybe focus on some good assistance exercises. Close grip bp, heavy dips etc


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

10ml before training lmao nutter mate, probably pumping all that shìt in is what done it lol

At least squat and deadlift have gone up so fcuk the bench lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> Hi mate, maybe could be a touch too wide on bench? Not sure what conforms for p/l comps etc but also try narrowing grip so forearms come down closer to parallele rather than an obtuse angle. Good luck for today anyway look forward to the update later. I'm fairly crap at benching but seem to be able to go heavier on dumbell presses.


Thanks mate, need technique looking at really, need to bench PL style which I don't at moment.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Benchbum said:


> I had this a few months before my last powerlifting comp, do four weeks moderate to high volume, maybe even some dumbell work you will be supprised at the results you get when you go
> 
> Back to a 1rm, don't go any lower that five reps min for a good few weeks


Will be hitting heavy squat tomorrow and then tapering down everything mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> What are your and regarding this shic mate? Seems to have been going on for a while now and I would imagine your system could do with a break.
> 
> As for bench maybe focus on some good assistance exercises. Close grip bp, heavy dips etc


One last 1RM tomorrow mate and then taper everything down.

Yeah, I was doing assistance with Dig but have been going for 1RMs so sticking to big 3.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> 10ml before training lmao nutter mate, probably pumping all that shìt in is what done it lol
> 
> At least squat and deadlift have gone up so fcuk the bench lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Prep hasn't gone as wanted so squats will be postponed until tomorrow (late sleep due to family stuff etc etc). I am still going gym today for stretching and some light deads to support @Novo78 in his quest for a big DL.

Looks increasingly likely that I will just attempt the big squat this week, abandon the PL comp plan, aim to cut and totally change up training and diet for rest of year.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Just go to the gym and lift sh1t up you big fvcking fairy :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I decided to go down the gym and throw a few Deads in. Body was so stiff, almost tender across lower and upper back so stretching/foamrolling was lovely, lots of crunching etc. Deads working up to 225KG and then 4 sets of 12 lat pulldowns. Just enough to get blood moving and to loosen off tightness in back. Felt really good.

Go for heavy squat on Thursday and that will be this week's work sorted.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Just go to the gym and lift sh1t up you big fvcking fairy :lol:


I listened


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

We got given some Sphinx to test out and post a review (Test P, Tren A and Mast P). Here is the review from one of my training partners who is quite new to gear and this lifestyle:-

Sphinx,

First time, this gear is gonna sting like mad but all clean after that. Within a few hours your going to be wetting yourself as this stuff strips out every last drop of water in you!

Looking in the mirror was like watching something from 'The Fly' with geoff Goldblum, body was literally 'hardening' in front of my eyes.

In the gym, this stuff gives the most amazing 'pump'.. after a couple of bicep curls you won't even be able to scratch your ear.

Ironically this gear should be used for a serious cutting cycle but don't plan on going on a marathon or anything. In fact on 15ml / week you'll struggle to get up a flight of stairs.

If your new to tren you'll notice the immediate shortness of breath so take it easy until you get used to it. If you suffer from asthama you'll find you'll need to up your medication!

You're also gonna want to warn your partner(s) that they won't be getting much sleep for a while 

Only downside is slight mood swing and some agression so be prepared for a lot of sulking if your partner isn't giving it to you!

I found it funny


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pmsl does he work in advertising by chance?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> We got given some Sphinx to test out and post a review (Test P, Tren A and Mast P). Here is the review from one of my training partners who is quite new to gear and this lifestyle:-
> 
> Sphinx,
> 
> ...


PMSL solid review


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl does he work in advertising by chance?


He is at that stage of his "gear career" where he just loves everything about the gear and lifestyle so tends to overblow stuff.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

15ml a week?? $hit!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> We got given some Sphinx to test out and post a review (Test P, Tren A and Mast P). Here is the review from one of my training partners who is quite new to gear and this lifestyle:-
> 
> Sphinx,
> 
> ...


Is he seriously running 15ml a week?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Is he seriously running 15ml a week?


For a short period he did. Loved it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today. Prepping for squat tomorrow. Sleep has been really good (in bed at 8pm last night, up at 4:15am), food was plentiful and I am making a concious effort to get as much water down me as possible. My issue has been poor sleep and lack of water so I am trying to rectify that.

Regarding the comp, I was planning to wait until nearer the time to commit but the decision may have already been made for me. @Greyphantom has stated that the comp may be full with no more spare places, I will doublecheck today. Depending on house situation, I may come down for a look anyhow, I have never been to a PL comp before. I am aiming to move into new house at end of August/beginning of September so dates may clash anyhow (have to be in new house before start of term for little ones).

Body is still feeling a little bruised and battered, don't know why, mainly lower and upper back. Will be fine for squats though tomorrow.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> One last 1RM tomorrow mate and then taper everything down.
> 
> Yeah, I was doing assistance with Dig but have been going for 1RMs so sticking to big 3.


Not a post we see often in here......DOWN!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Struggling with food today and very lethargic, must be the heat!! Firing loads of water down which is important and have my fan on me at all times to keep cool. Looking forward to an early night (9pm at latest) and a big day at squats tomorrow.

Tomorrow is the most important day of this cycle as it will make it all worthwhile, hitting a massive PB on squat for me of 290KG (with wraps). There will be a team of boys there, 2 spotters, one cameraman, one lad to pass sniff, tighten belt buckle etc and @Nov to shout when I hit depth. No way do I want to be a little high again. Dependent on how tomorrow goes, the cycle will probably come to an end.

Ref PL comp : no places left but it looks as though the house move may be on the 30/31 August weekend anyhow. Bit sh1te but can always plan another.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update on squat day : great sleep (in bed for 7:30pm, asleep for 8ish, not too hot and sweaty last night for some reason). Early squat session at 08:30 which doesn't give much of a window for food but I'll have a good go. Feeling a little nervous but very confident. The 277 was so easy last time. Here's hoping.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Yesterday's food will power you through mate not what you scoff now. Good luck with it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Prep has been great, no excuses!! Water has been going in well, bananas, 1ltr pure orange juice etc etc.

*SQUAT*

60 * 6 - quads ridiculously tight, found it very hard to get anywhere near parallel.

100 * 4 - loosening up.

140 * 3 - nice reps, paused ATG.

170 * 2 (wraps, belt and gumshield) - 2 guys doing wraps, one each leg, different tensions, no good. Lift was easy.

200 * 1 (wraps, belt and gumshield) - 1 guy doing wraps, felt much better.

230 * 1 (wraps, belt and gumshield) - fine, sprung up like nothing on bar.

260 * 1 (wraps, belt and gumshield) - felt ominously heavy, put a few doubts in mind for 290. Thought fook it, I'll go all out and if I make it, I make it, if not, just rack it.

290 * 1 (wraps, belt, gumshield and sniff) - massive amounts of sniff, raged up, unracked fine, sunk it slowly, got depth, popped out of hole just fine, started to struggle when I started bringing back into it, got it up, wraps popped me forward meaning I lost balance and stumbled forward, just got it racked!! Buzzing, massive PB for me, all the hard work has paid off and also the lack of alcohol, lots of water and rest have paid off.

This was meant to be the end of the cycle but I would like a go at a big DL next week with the clean living, lots of water and rest. I'll speak to @Dig about the way forward.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Well done you big lump


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Well done you big lump


Thanks mate, you can have a laugh at the vid later, stumbling forward, watch the spotter, absolutely sh1ts himself


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ha I'm not surprised!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking forward to vid - great to nail such a big PB. Proof that proper prep/nutrition is key!

Well done.


----------



## jp87 (Jul 24, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> *SQUAT DAY*
> 
> Prep has been great, no excuses!! Water has been going in well, bananas, 1ltr pure orange juice etc etc.
> 
> ...


when you say 'sniff'....are you talking smelling saults?.....surely not coke :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jp87 said:


> when you say 'sniff'....are you talking smelling saults?.....surely not coke :lol:


Too early for beak mate  Nosetork it is.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Well done you big cùnt


Bit harsh, but I agree


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *SQUAT DAY*
> 
> Prep has been great, no excuses!! Water has been going in well, bananas, 1ltr pure orange juice etc etc.
> 
> ...


Top man! Can't wait for the video!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Viking_01 said:


> Just had a read through, some decent lifts, serious question though do you think the copious amounts of gear was worth it?


How would I ever know? How can it be quantified? I decided to do it and this is the result.

I did enjoy it anyhow


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Greyphantom is the judge and he has stated parallel so that is good enough for me.

Take a giggle at the stumble and also the spotter on the right hand side absolutely shat himself when I missed the pins.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Very strong, depth is marginal, but wouldn't pass in a comp as no controlled lock out (although you well know that)

But the point is that you went down and stood back up with 290kg on your back which is massive so very well done for that.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Benchbum said:


> Very strong, depth is marginal, but wouldn't pass in a comp as no controlled lock out (although you well know that)
> 
> But the point is that you went down and stood back up with 290kg on your back which is massive so very well done for that.


Agree with both points to be honest - depth and lock out.

Thanks, feeling good now


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Now smash some volume, build some sweep and do it for a double in three months


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Benchbum said:


> Now smash some volume, build some sweep and do it for a double in three months


Haahaa, like the thinking


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Fcuking epic lift mate. Well done


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Viking_01 said:


> Wouldnt class that as a clean squat with that stumble to the rack without being fully upright but still some weight to shift


Each to their own, a monolift would have snapped that bar up. Also the equipment is sub-standard in that gym, it is a cardio gym really (private Investment Banking gym in Canary Wharf), floor is uneven, rack isn't even bolted down etc etc.

Will be claiming 100%, that is why I asked a PL judge before I posted it if it was any good (see above).


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> @Greyphantom is the judge and he has stated parallel so that is good enough for me.
> 
> Take a giggle at the stumble and also the spotter on the right hand side absolutely shat himself when I missed the pins.


You strong strong man!

Your right leg was fcuking naughty though mate! Sort of done a little skip and your left followed lol that geezers face on the right catching the bar lmao you need to do that again next week with a clean finish would be beast!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> You strong strong man!
> 
> Your right leg was fcuking naughty though mate! Sort of done a little skip and your left followed lol that geezers face on the right catching the bar lmao you need to do that again next week with a clean finish would be beast!


Equipment is sh1te, floor uneven, moves when the machines are running etc. If there was a monolift there, it would have grabbed the bar.

I'll go for 300 soon.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strong as fck no doubting it

well done buddy


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Equipment is sh1te, floor uneven, moves when the machines are running etc. If there was a monolift there, it would have grabbed the bar.
> 
> I'll go for 300 soon.


Deffo get to a proper gym then mate, can't risk shìt like that with that sort of weight! Unracking it looked harder than squatting it lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Equipment is sh1te, floor uneven, moves when the machines are running etc. If there was a monolift there, it would have grabbed the bar.
> 
> I'll go for 300 soon.


You work in the city don't yog mate?, why don't

You join a gym box, they

Have proper lifting platforms bumper plates

Oly bars etc


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> @Greyphantom is the judge and he has stated parallel so that is good enough for me.
> 
> Take a giggle at the stumble and also the spotter on the right hand side absolutely shat himself when I missed the pins.


Fvcking beast.Good on ya mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bail said:


> You work in the city don't yog mate?, why don't
> 
> You join a gym box, they
> 
> ...


Morning mate,

I work in Canary Wharf in a large Investment Bank - most of these large IBs have on-site private gyms. This is the one I go to - I work on 6th floor, gym on ground floor so it is very time effective for me. I do not have much time for lifting so have to squeeze it in. I am moving to Northamptonshire soon so will be travelling 3 1/2 hours a day so time will be even tighter so the on-site gym will have to do.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, struggling to walk, thought I would have to turn back at about 06:20 when I was at Kings Cross, legs crippled...........

Will be resting up now over weekend. Working tomorrow (I usually work 6 or 7 days a week if poss) and on Sunday, family day out in London doing usual stuff - London Eye, Buck Palace, Big Ben, Covent Garden, Thames boat and Prezzo for a massive pizza 

Hoping for Bench on Monday and Deads on Friday, will speak to @Dig, I need to hit a decent dead as my squat is now bigger than my dead FFS!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Well done fattie , dodgy decision by GP


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I seem to be attracting a number of TDF trolls on my thread recently, no idea why this is, I did get on with the boys over there like John Kent and Zack Amin..........

Anyhow, all adds to the fun!!

:thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Well done fattie , dodgy decision by GP


Haahaa, thanks, I did pay him for the parallel judgement


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, thanks, I did pay him for the parallel judgement


Haha thought so :lol:

Far from perfect lift but atleast you tried and moving that much weight takes a lot of effort , bring weight down and work on tekkers you'll soon smash 300 to a good enough level that the pencil necks will approve of


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Haha thought so :lol:
> 
> Far from perfect lift but atleast you tried and moving that much weight takes a lot of effort , bring weight down and work on tekkers you'll soon smash 300 to a good enough level that the pencil necks will approve of


Miles from perfect mate, just trying to get used to the weight.

When are you starting a log, you can take all of these pencil necks back and they can troll you 

I think they are missing you so much, that they have turn their unrequitted love to me :w00t:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, thanks, I did pay him for the parallel judgement


To be fair that looks pretty parallel to me. Good on you mate :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Miles from perfect mate, just trying to get used to the weight.
> 
> When are you starting a log, you can take all of these pencil necks back and they can troll you
> 
> I think they are missing you so much, that they have turn their unrequitted love to me :w00t:


haha keep em mate , idk why troll people with more muscle mass lift more weights fcuk more pussy and earn more money than them , it's like they are jealous .

the internet gives these people a voice , a voice that otherwise would not get heard .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> To be fair that looks pretty parallel to me. Good on you mate :beer:
> 
> View attachment 155363


Thanks matey, how's things?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks matey, how's things?


No worries mate, just the truth.

All good, I squatted 100kg less for 3 reps for the first time in over a year......think 190kg would give me scoliosis :lol:

When you coming to my gym you old fart? I'll show you how things are done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> To be fair that looks pretty parallel to me. Good on you mate :beer:
> 
> View attachment 155363


hip crease is inline with top of knee = good lift .

problem is wearing a singlet changes the side view so it takes a good eye .


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ewen said:


> hip crease is inline with top of knee = good lift .
> 
> problem is wearing a singlet changes the side view so it takes a good eye .


I bet he goes home to wear a lace singlet afterwards :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha keep em mate , idk why troll people with more muscle mass lift more weights fcuk more pussy and earn more money than them , it's like they are jealous .
> 
> the internet gives these people a voice , a voice that otherwise would not get heard .


Nail on head.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> No worries mate, just the truth.
> 
> All good, I squatted 100kg less for 3 reps for the first time in over a year......think 190kg would give me scoliosis :lol:
> 
> When you coming to my gym you old fart? I'll show you my penis


perv


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> To be fair that looks pretty parallel to me. Good on you mate :beer:
> 
> View attachment 155363


I bet you watched this vid 100s of times, freezing it continously, until you got the pic with me in the perfect position


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> No worries mate, just the truth.
> 
> All good, I squatted 100kg less for 3 reps for the first time in over a year......think 190kg would give me scoliosis :lol:
> 
> When you coming to my gym you old fart? I'll show you how things are done


Thanks mate, good squatting.

Defo need to get down, will be cutting soon so let me get rid of the gut first


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> I bet he goes home to wear a lace singlet afterwards :lol:


Going by the pictures he texts me your pretty spot on :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> hip crease is inline with top of knee = good lift .
> 
> problem is wearing a singlet changes the side view so it takes a good eye .


More like the gut is in the way


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I bet he goes home to wear a lace singlet afterwards :lol:


Would be a horrific sight mate :w00t:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> More like the gut is in the way


Haha im saying fcuk all


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ewen said:


> Going by the pictures he texts me your pretty spot on :lol:





Huntingground said:


> Would be a horrific sight mate :w00t:


I 100% don't want to see these pics :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> I seem to be attracting a number of TDF trolls on my thread recently, no idea why this is, I did get on with the boys over there like John Kent and Zack Amin..........
> 
> Anyhow, all adds to the fun!!
> 
> :thumb:


Haters gonna hate.

Good lift, most couldn't even unrack 290kg and walk it out, let alone attempt a squat with it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> Good lift, most couldn't even unrack 290kg and walk it out, let alone attempt a squat with it.


Thanks mate, hope you're well!!! Life in the City is grim in this heat, isn't it? Lots of fluids needed i.e. Guinness


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, hope you're well!!! Life in the City is grim in this heat, isn't it? Lots of fluids needed i.e. Guinness


All good thanks mate.

Yeah, it's like a bloody oven when i walk out the office at 17:30, i'm just glad i don't live here!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Viking_01 said:


> Fair enough mate, like I said fair ****s for moving that weight despite it not being perfect form
> 
> Nice to see so many strongmen on here, whats your current bw and total? Do you have a journal aswell


not sure on bw , dont have a journal currently as im barely training , out with injury and probably will be out the rest of the year .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

@Viking_01 you got any training videos buddy ?

pressing or even shirtless pull ups


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Viking_01 said:


> Nice to see so many strongmen on here, whats your current bw and total? Do you have a journal aswell


 @ewen a strongman, you are having a laugh aren't you? Why do you think that? I call him Pencil Neck


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> shirtless pull ups


No gay vids on this thread.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Viking_01 said:


> Not really mate, bit of a strange request haha


wanted to measure bellies


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Viking_01 said:


> mines full of beer atm so I'd win


honey mead i hope 

perhaps you should start a journal save hijacking fatties thread further :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Viking_01 said:


> Nice to see so many strongmen on here, whats your current bw and total? Do you have a journal aswell


 @Viking_01, why do you think @ewen is a strongman?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> @Viking_01, why do you think @ewen is a strongman?


gone silent in here ....


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ewen said:


> Well done fattie , dodgy decision by GP


you love it... parallel it was, however did say to nail it should be a bit deeper...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ewen said:


> hip crease is inline with top of knee = good lift .
> 
> problem is wearing a singlet changes the side view so it takes a good eye .


told ya beardy  took me a few looks to make sure tbh... on the day with just the one look I would have had to give it as benefit of the doubt but would have had a word for him to sink it a little more to nail it... plus I would have been looking from a better angle...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see this journal on the 'Straight and Narrow' pmsl


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Nice to see this journal on the 'Straight and Narrow' pmsl


Mr T has just nailed the name of the next journal.

Would be very short though as I would probably fall off the wagon after 3 or 4 weeks


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Viking_01 said:


> Ive been a reader of uk-m for awhile before I joined, some odd questions from you and ewen asking if I have videos too guess its wrong to post in peoples journals or something


 @ewen is always looking for naked pics of the fellas on here, don't worry, this is normal


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Viking_01 said:


> Ive been a reader of uk-m for awhile before I joined, some odd questions from you and ewen asking if I have videos too guess its wrong to post in peoples journals or something


It's odd that you made reference to me as a strongman when I've no avi and I have barely logged in here on here the last 3 ir so months and in that time not even mentioned being a strongman or anything to do with strongman .

And a couple other things don't add up however I could be wrong about you


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Glorious day in Canary Wharf, defo need my sunglasses on today, the scenery is amazing

One of those days were I could just side by the water on West India Quay and drink the day away

Anyhow, back to reality, in work, no prepped food so just got the following from Tescos:-

Finest oak smoked salmon and cream cheese sandwich - destroyed already

Prawn Mayo sandwich

Egg and cress sandwich

Packet of McCoys salt and vinegar crisps - destroyed already

350g block of Cathedral City mature cheddar - partly destroyed

Tropicana Orange and Mango juice - destroyed already

2 diet cokes

Water.

Already had 6 large free range eggs scrambled on two wholemeal toast. Keeping food and cals high ready for next weeks lifting.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Mr T has just nailed the name of the next journal.
> 
> Would be very short though as I would probably fall off the wagon after 3 or 4 weeks


 :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> It's odd that you made reference to me as a strongman when I've no avi and I have barely logged in here on here the last 3 ir so months and in that time not even mentioned being a strongman or anything to do with strongman .
> 
> And a couple other things don't add up however I could be wrong about you


You Vikings know everything about each other apparently..... :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Mr T has just nailed the name of the next journal.
> 
> Would be very short though as I would probably fall off the wagon after 3 or 4 weeks


So your gonna call the next one "dodgy squats and cant bench a lot" :lol:


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Glorious day in Canary Wharf, defo need my sunglasses on today, the scenery is amazing
> 
> One of those days were I could just side by the water on West India Quay and drink the day away
> 
> ...


Made me hungry just reading this. You need to do some MAN v FOOD type of eating


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> Made me hungry just reading this. You need to do some MAN v FOOD type of eating


Sandwiches crisps cheese and eggs?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Sandwiches crisps cheese and eggs?


Haha not the most anabolic

Of foods


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> Made me hungry just reading this. You need to do some MAN v FOOD type of eating


Probably be Man v Fish


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Sandwiches crisps cheese and eggs?


No choice today mate, food wasn't prepped so had to make do. Wasn't best of days for food but when working all day with no food prepped, must make do. Especially as I am not prepping for anything, just trying to eat as much as poss.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bail said:


> Haha not the most anabolic
> 
> Of foods


Haahaa, tasted good though. See above for reasoning mate, sometimes just have to make do.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, tasted good though. See above for reasoning mate, sometimes just have to make do.


Done it plenty times forgot food bag somewhere on the train etc (not now as in prep)

But if I'm on site with microwave tend to buy couple frozen jackets and a loads tuna and pb lol

Also have a tub of dymatize handy in my tool bag


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : home late on Saturday, full day out in London on Sunday, cracking weather, cracking day, walked for miles which tired me out. Worked from home yesterday and had meetings this morning so bench tomorrow and deads on Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Body seems to be showing some signs of distress, lower back pumps immense whenever I walk a reasonable distance, piriformis issue is returning and left shoulder (old injury, AC joint disruption, scapula winging etc etc) seems to be hurting much more. Must be getting old 

Bench is the bane of my life!!

Physical prep has been OK, lots of food and water. Unbearably hot at night time.

*BENCH*

Foamrolling/stretching etc

60 * 3 - focusing on more arch and trying to keep shoulder blades in.

100 * 3

115 * 1

125 * 1

135 * 1

145 * 1 - struggled with left side, @theProducer noticed this.

150 * 1 - no power, failed miserably.

Definitely the left side let me down today. Not too sure what is happening to make it deteriorate, may go to osteo. I also need some BP technique lessons.

Gym has been secondary in my life this week, trying to sort house/schools etc has led to many disagreements and blazing rows in household, lots of stuff not sorted, doing my fookin head in...........


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> *BENCH DAY*
> 
> Body seems to be showing some signs of distress, lower back pumps immense whenever I walk a reasonable distance, piriformis issue is returning and left shoulder (old injury, AC joint disruption, scapula winging etc etc) seems to be hurting much more. Must be getting old
> 
> ...


Come train bench with me and I have no doubt you'd improve.

I reckon you need some reps in there mate, my chest has always responded really well to super slow and controlled reps then 1 all out set, then back down a little on weight to hit it even harder utilising the increased muscle fibre recruitment.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Come train bench with me and I have no doubt you'd improve.
> 
> I reckon you need some reps in there mate, my chest has always responded really well to super slow and controlled reps then 1 all out set, then back down a little on weight to hit it even harder utilising the increased muscle fibre recruitment.


Agreed ,get some pyramid sets in here,with Yates style drop set at end,sse my yesterday bench session at Chris Jones' Titans gym,it smashed me up,but i got 2 reps at 220k as part of last drop set!...This is the best advice given mate,nice one @Chelsea


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Come train bench with me and I have no doubt you'd improve.
> 
> I reckon you need some reps in there mate, my chest has always responded really well to super slow and controlled reps then 1 all out set, then back down a little on weight to hit it even harder utilising the increased muscle fibre recruitment.


Thanks mate, trying to hit 1RMs at moment at end of SHIC. Start cruise/cut on Monday so lots more volume added in. Coach (Neil Deighton (Dig)) should have it all in hand.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Agreed ,get some pyramid sets in here,with Yates style drop set at end,sse my yesterday bench session at Chris Jones' Titans gym,it smashed me up,but i got 2 reps at 220k as part of last drop set!...This is the best advice given mate,nice one @Chelsea


Lovely lifting Mr T, I am jealous


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Today is a rest day, will see if I have anything left for 1 last go at DL tomorrow before cruise/cut from Monday.

In bed at 6:45pm (my 3yo boy tucked me in :lol: ) and woke up to alarm at 04:15, still very tired and couldn't get out of bed. This morning I feel bone tired and getting to work was a chore and took a monumental effort!!

Weight yesterday was 128KG and I am still on same belt buckle as at start of SHIC, upper body and thighs have defo grown.

Anyhow, had enough of the pinning, food and feeling sh1te, look forward to cutting and feeling healthy.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Deadlifts got dropped on Friday. I didn't even make work, needed a break. Also, this Apollo Torrip 301 is the most painful gear I have ever used - even turning over in bed was very painful on Saturday.

New phase starts today, cruise dose of test once the gear circulating inside me disippates. Proviron and HCG will stay in, everything else dropped. I was considering adding in some Tom's Peps but not too sure I can be fooked to jab it every night.

Food will remain high this week but will drop from Monday. I'll post up new diet when I sort it.

Volume in the gym will increase considerably from tomorrow when I hit a squat session.

Currently sitting around 20st so will cut now until the end of the year, hope to get below 17st.

After SHIC, my squat went up a lot but BP and DL remained the same which was disappointing.

BP : 166

DL : 288

SQ : 290 (wraps), 267.5 (raw).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DELOAD*

Still feeling a little sh1te, sweating and blowing hard at all times, cannot get enough water down, sleep disturbed by sweats etc. I wanted just to get back in gym and blow cobwebs off. No massive aims, just a nice, solid workout with more volume, working on fitness too.

Piriformis playing up a little so lots of stretching to sort that out at moment.

*SQUAT* (knee sleeves on all sets)

60 * 6 - lovely, slow and very deep, pausing at bottom. Trying to get bar lower on back.

100 * 6 - same, felt good.

140 * 4

180 * 2 - felt very light.

225 * 5 - belt on. Wasn't sure what to go for on top set, @Dig stated 5 reps at a decent weight, was going to go for 200KG due to piriformis and condition but though fook it, go for 225 and if I only get 4, so be it. First 3 reps were easy, nice and deep, fourth was more difficult, felt slightly unsteady coming out of hole, 5th was balls-to-the-wall, may have cut it 1/2 inch high. Took me 5 to 8 minutes to recover from this, tshirt absolutely drenched, blowing so hard!! Buzzing though, easily the most reps I have ever done at this weight I reckon.

*LEG CURL*

12r x 2s - medium heavy weight, concentrating on slow, controlled reps, could feel it slightly on piriformis but not enough to stop me.

*LEG EXTENSION*

12r x 2s - massive pump/burn in lower quads around 10 reps onwards.

Great to be back in gym, want to push on with more volume and get much fitter.

Weight : 283lbs


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Good solid session mate, you will feel that over next couple of days


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : missus and kids left, haven't gone work, been "partying" for 3 days, no food, little sleep. Will try to sort myself out for work tomorrow. Unlikely at moment...........


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update : missus and kids left, haven't gone work, been "partying" for 3 days, no food, little sleep. Will try to sort myself out for work tomorrow. Unlikely at moment...........


Left as in separated mate? Bad times if so.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update : missus and kids left, haven't gone work, been "partying" for 3 days, no food, little sleep. Will try to sort myself out for work tomorrow. Unlikely at moment...........


Stop tarting and get down the gym mate, real therapy for shìt situations like that!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update : missus and kids left, haven't gone work, been "partying" for 3 days, no food, little sleep. Will try to sort myself out for work tomorrow. Unlikely at moment...........


Ffs why?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back to work tomorrow, will try to make gym at least one day, haven't really eaten, can see some abs FFS!!

Work have been great, been totally honest, needed to sort out house move by end of this week, I just want family together and sort new house, she has other ideas so may lose new house too. Would be gutted.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Indeed, back to work.

Dropped all gear apart from base of test E (dosage can range dependent on feel), 100mg proviron a day, 50mcg T3 and HCG when I can be fooked (usually dependent on a quick squeeze of the nuts  ). Clean living, less food and lots and lots of water/no booze means I feel sparkling. I actually walked to the station this morning (just over 1m) and actually enjoyed it, 3 weeks ago I couldn't walk to my car (400yds) without mega cramps in lower back.

Dig will be increasing volume and I may even throw in a little cardio. Aiming for fitness and to drop weight down from 20st to a more manageable 17st.

Missus and kids returned on Friday for a "trial period", less gear and beer is the motto

House move is in jeopardy unless I get it to work, but more importantly, kids are bearing the brunt.

M: SQ

T : BP

T : DL


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Feeling good at the moment, healthy and full of life. Food is going down great and lots of fluids. Really pushed for time so quick squat session.

*Squats*

60 * 10

100 * 6

140 * 4

180 * 2 - belt on and gumshield in. Trying new PL style - hands much closer together, bar much lower on back, felt heavy.

225 * 3 - Same as the 180, was going to go for 5 but didn't have it in me.

225 * 3 - old style, high bar, wide hands, squeezed the last one out.

180 * 8 - old style, all out CV wise, there was more there strength wise.

Felt a very hard session, might not look much on paper but really pleased with that workout. Great to be back in the gym, my place of solace and solitude at the moment where my only worry is the next rep


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, feeling sore on inner thigh and groin area (maybe due to the new style of squatting)? Walked to the station again (prob only cardio I do!!), only 1.1 miles and takes about 20 mins, get a bit of a sweat on back though. Food and lack of beer has been good.

Weight is 270lbs this morning which is about 10lbs down on SHIC but that is expected, esp with no jabs for maybe 3 weeks. Libido still reasonably high, when this drops I will supplement with the Test.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Indeed, back to work.
> 
> Dropped all gear apart from base of test E (dosage can range dependent on feel), 100mg proviron a day, 50mcg T3 and HCG when I can be fooked (usually dependent on a quick squeeze of the nuts  ). Clean living, less food and lots and lots of water/no booze means I feel sparkling. I actually walked to the station this morning (just over 1m) and actually enjoyed it, 3 weeks ago I couldn't walk to my car (400yds) without mega cramps in lower back.
> 
> ...


Behave yourself ,or lose them is the bottom line mate,been through same sh1t ,trust me work hard for those you love...it is the only way ....when Mia said ,as i stood over her before work two days ago,just after her eyes opened...."i love you Daddy"...there was my proof..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Feeling really good, food has been going down really well, lots of fluids (of the right sort), sleep is excellent too. Most of the gear is out of system and health feels much better and breathing has returned to normal too. Still walking the station and really enjoying it.

Weighed myself before bed last night and was 272lbs so I reckon 10lbs down, belt is getting looser.

Today is bench and shoulders with @Novo78 . Legs are still sore from Monday, especially inner thigh/groin area so must be rellated to wider, PL stance.

Personal life has settled a bit too so everything on the up (apart from my BF% that is  ).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Behave yourself ,or lose them is the bottom line mate,been through same sh1t ,trust me work hard for those you love...it is the only way ....when Mia said ,as i stood over her before work two days ago,just after her eyes opened...."i love you Daddy"...there was my proof..


100% agree Mr T, trying to keep head down and sort out personal issues. "No Beer and Less Gear" is the motto now. Weight is coming down, feel very healthy, two kids seem fine at the moment so life is looking up 

My little boys 4th birthday on Tuesday so just planning a weekend of fun for him!! Looking forward to it myself, may even shoot down to Southend-On-Sea on Saturday to take him on the fair.

Thanks for wise words.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Food, water, sleep, lifestyle have all been bang on.

Legs very sore and also lower back a little sore.

I was expecting a decent session only to be massively disappointed. When I went to get onto the bench for my first set (60KG), I struggled to get down due to soreness and stiffness and when I picked the weight up, I knew it was going to be one of those days. Essentially, I don't think I had recovered from squats on Monday and therefore I was as weak as a kitten. Frustrating nonetheless.

One worrying thing is that my left side seems to be so much weaker than right side (due to shoulder injury, AC displacement, scapula winging etc) - I will have to get this looked at, it seems to be deteriorating.

*2 Board BP*

60 * 10

80 * 5

100 * 5

120 * 2/100 * 3 - I should have been able to go much heavier here but nothing there. Right arm driving up, left struggling.

95 * 5 - fine

90 * 5 - fine

*Incline flys*

25 * 8 - a little heavy

22.5 * 10

16 * 12

*Shoulder press machine*

40 (each side) * 15 - @Nov had to touch left side for last few reps.

40 (each side) * 15 - really struggled to get last 2 out. Nov had to touch left side for last few reps.

I have spoken with Dig and we have discussed two upper body sessions a week. Also prioritisation may be a factor. At the moment, I always prioritise squats and then deads over bench - this may have to change. Maybe go for something like the below, DIg's call:-

M - Upper body.

T - Deads.

W - Off.

T - Upper body.

F - Squats.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> 100% agree Mr T, trying to keep head down and sort out personal issues. "No Beer and Less Gear" is the motto now. Weight is coming down, feel very healthy, two kids seem fine at the moment so life is looking up
> 
> My little boys 4th birthday on Tuesday so just planning a weekend of fun for him!! Looking forward to it myself, may even shoot down to Southend-On-Sea on Saturday to take him on the fair.
> 
> Thanks for wise words.


Come down to my cafe mate,open until 2 pm Salisbury Cafe ,west road,westcliff on sea not far from fair:thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BACK DAY*

Food, water rest have all been spot on yet my groin/inner thighs and lower back are all still sore and I generally feel knackered. Definitely recovery issues which cannot be blamed on current lifestyle. Maybe my past lifestyle choices are cathcing up with me but I am only 40yo. I reckon I just have to work through it and up the volume carefully.

Today is BOR, machine row and preacher curls. Look forward to it, different than usual as no DLs. I have only done BOR once before but I do believe I need to expand my exercise repertoire if I am to get stronger for the big 3. I know some may disagree but anyhow, I'll leave that to Dig.

After Joe's death, I have questioned my own usage and lifestyle etc. Plan is to cruise until end of year and get blood sorted. If all comes back OK, then crack on. The SHIC days are well and truly over though, I'll just have to put in more work and live cleaner.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Come down to my cafe mate,open until 2 pm Salisbury Cafe ,west road,westcliff on sea not far from fair:thumb:


Thanks for offer mate, will take you up on that if we make the seaside


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *BACK DAY*
> 
> Food, water rest have all been spot on yet my groin/inner thighs and lower back are all still sore and I generally feel knackered. Definitely recovery issues which cannot be blamed on current lifestyle. Maybe my past lifestyle choices are cathcing up with me but I am only 40yo. I reckon I just have to work through it and up the volume carefully.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan mate, you know what a shic offers you now so hopefully it's opened your eyes to the pros and cons to it.

Onwards and upwards


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BACK DAY*

As stated above, still tired and legs very sore. Anyhow, food has gone in great this morning, lots of water too.

*B.O.R* - 2nd time I have ever done this.

60 * 10 - trying to get form.

80 * 10

100 * 8 - losing form towards the end.

95 * 8

90 * 15 - losing form towards the end. I didn't feel like I actually got a nice shape, felt an unnatural movement, maybe I am doing something wrong. Need to watch vids.

*Machine Row* (Hammer Strength MTS Row)

45 (each side) * 10

50 (each side) * 10 - little heavy

45 (each side) * 12 - burn in bis towards the end.

*Preacher Curl* - gym has gotten rid of the lovely seated preacher curl machine, we have a standing one now which is not height-adjustable, hate it.

30 * 10 - bis were pumped by this sttage and found this heavy.

27.5 * 10

25 * 15 - really struggled on last few

25 * 15 - really struggled on last few, maybe a touch on last.

Enjoyed it, nice to be doing something different, biceps are feeling massively pumped and a decent workout. Need to work on BORs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Preacher curl sounds shít! What's the point of that lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

5 days off the gym as I am not back in work until Wednesday, maybe I can try to get a sesh in over the weekend as will only be hitting gym twice next week I think (Wed and Fri).

Weight : 268lbs which is 14lbs down from my max on cycle. Feeling and looking much healthier, a few people in work have commented.

Legs have eased up but right pec and left bi are very sore this morning, just DOMs so will clear up over weekend. Appetite has been massive but trying to eat cleaner with no carp in there.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Preacher curl sounds shít! What's the point of that lol


Yeah, that piece of equipment is garbage mate, just have to do best I can to follow the orders. Will mention it to him though, just do BB curls next time.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Down to 267lbs today so weight falling off still. No jabs for a number of weeks but I am firing in HCG as I was a bit lazy with it.

We went to Gruffalo Trail near Brentwood (good fun) yesterday and then popped into Brentwood to see a mate, proper TOWIE around there, had two pints of Guinness with him and then home to cook Thai Red Curry with 0.7KG Cod Loin. Was delicious.

No training today, may try to hit 1RM tomorrow dependent on plans.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is 265lbs today so approx 17lbs down from SHIC, still keeping cals very high but just cleaner and no Guinness!!

Pinned 2ml Cooper Test E at weekend and firing HCG in. Still got the 100mg Proviron and 50mcg T3 in there too.

Working from home today so no gym as my son's 4th birthday. He has been going on about his birthday for weeks and weeks, getting his sister to write lists of presents he wants, picking everything in Argos, he must mention his birthday 10 times a day. He is so excited so will be fun. Pishing down, so playcentre this afternoon and then meal in restaurant where they will bring his cake and candles out and we can all sing.

Waiting for him now, presents and balloons everywhere, iPad at the ready for vids and pics.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aw man, I hope you all have an awesome day!! Big happy birthday to the little fella


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Have a great day with the family mate.


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Deadlifts got dropped on Friday. I didn't even make work, needed a break. Also, this Apollo Torrip 301 is the most painful gear I have ever used - even turning over in bed was very painful on Saturday.
> 
> New phase starts today, cruise dose of test once the gear circulating inside me disippates. Proviron and HCG will stay in, everything else dropped. I was considering adding in some Tom's Peps but not too sure I can be fooked to jab it every night.
> 
> ...


Glad its not just me finding the torrip301 fukcing horrendous.

ED jabs have done me over, about to start my last vial and then a welcome long estered break!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@cooper79 and @Ginger Ben, thanks guys, been a great morning, lots of fun


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ruzicka said:


> Glad its not just me finding the torrip301 fukcing horrendous.
> 
> ED jabs have done me over, about to start my last vial and then a welcome long estered break!


I bought 20 vials too FFS, so I'll have to crack on with it in the new year


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> I bought 20 vials too FFS, so I'll have to crack on with it in the new year


Maybe try watering it down with some eq in the same barrel?

I only got 5 vials so luckily i won't be crippled for too much longer.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ruzicka said:


> Maybe try watering it down with some eq in the same barrel?
> 
> I only got 5 vials so luckily i won't be crippled for too much longer.


Will defo mix it with something, haven't planned next cycle in New Year but will be incorporating this into my thinking/design.


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Will defo mix it with something, haven't planned next cycle in New Year but will be incorporating this into my thinking/design.


Will it be a regular cycle this time or a 'shic'?

What was the outcome without looking through, how much did your squat, bench and dead go up by?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ruzicka said:


> Will it be a regular cycle this time or a 'shic'?
> 
> What was the outcome without looking through, how much did your squat, bench and dead go up by?


Regular cycles from now on. JW passing away was an eye-opener but also, I am 41 in September and have abused my body over the years so trying to tone everything down now.

I have never really hit the SHIC correctly - everything needs to be in place with 100% focus to get the most out of it - food, rest, lifting, no alcohol/partying, no injuries/sickness etc. First SHIC I got injured, second my appetite was destroyed by the orals and this one I got sick and lost focus for a while (other sh1te happening in life).

My squat was quoted at 256KG before the SHIC but when I analysed the video it was at least 2 inches high. I didn't have any other vids to go off so say 230/240. On SHIC I got a deep 267.5KG (raw) and a 290KG (with wraps). I didn't increase my DL from 288KG. Also my bench stayed the same at 166KG but on SHIC it was decreasing and has been since due to what I think is a deterioration of an old injury (AC/scapula etc).

Therefore not that successful imo.


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Regular cycles from now on. JW passing away was an eye-opener but also, I am 41 in September and have abused my body over the years so trying to tone everything down now.
> 
> I have never really hit the SHIC correctly - everything needs to be in place with 100% focus to get the most out of it - food, rest, lifting, no alcohol/partying, no injuries/sickness etc. First SHIC I got injured, second my appetite was destroyed by the orals and this one I got sick and lost focus for a while (other sh1te happening in life).
> 
> ...


So all that noted, and regular cycle for the next time on, what will be your plan of attack?

Are you still focused on strength or switching towards physique based goals? Or a combination of both?

Not a dig at you personally but reading through this journal is a bit of an eye opener. I'm sure I aren't the only one to have been critical of your insane amounts of gear usage and less than dedicated mindset, but I do think other members on here have 'egged you on' to do this. The casual 'lols' at the use of reccies and drink are ridiculous on the amounts of gear you were on are shameful and some cvnts should be embarrassed.

Supporting the whole idea whilst you risked your health and your whole life seemingly fell apart around you at one point is bad enough, but given the end result is 'not that successful' they've suddenly gone quiet and they don't seem as vocal and supportive, when now is more than likely the time you need it.

I have no idea of your personal circumstances other than the details in here, but your future plan sounds a lot healthier, and your reasoning is sounder. I hope you can stay committed when on cycle and get where you want to be, rather than risk your health to lose 17lbs of it when dropping all the gear.

Just my thoughts, tell me that zero ****s are given by all means but for the first time in this journal I am actually eager to see the changes you make, rather than the damage you are doing, to yourself.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening HG,

Missed ya big guy! Hope you are well, will peruse through this journo now...

Talk soon captain!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Strength based training but diet will be tighter so hoping to get down and stay at about 17st.

Insane amounts of gear usage - I personally know a few people who take more gear than me. This is UGL gear so will be heavily underdosed imo, I do still use large amounts though granted.

Egged me on - I am my own man, will always do what I want, I have never even met people off here so would not be so weak-willed to let someone off the internet "egg me on".

Reccies - no room for these in my life and I slipped up once this year IIRC.

Life falling apart - very dramatic, missus fooked off with kids, is back now and new house move underway. My companies are successful and have remained so&#8230;&#8230;

Damage to myself - blood results came back fine (with two markers slightly out) in Jan (did 2 SHICs last year). I will get blood test done again in Jan, will show no damage imo. Now I know there could be hidden damage&#8230;&#8230;..anyhow, I am pretty indestructible!!!

Anyhow, the SHIC was fun, I enjoyed it and that is what life is about. Lifting the big weights was fun and being big/strong was/is fun.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Evening HG,
> 
> Missed ya big guy! Hope you are well, will peruse through this journo now...
> 
> Talk soon captain!


Yes, he is back. Hope you are well matey and things are fine. Hope you are back in the gym and not drinking as much as me (well, before I want dry two weeks ago, so boring)!!

Welcome back!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck mate.

I'm essentially natty these days - prescribed nebido. I've dropped to around 17 stone and look much better. People say I look bigger. Weights used have dropped but are steadily climbing, so who's to say where they will end up. I'm enjoying my training immensely.

There's plenty of roads to travel.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good luck mate. I'm essentially natty scum these days .


Corrected mate 

Pleased to hear your in a better place now HG, wanna see some sensible cycles now haha


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Corrected mate
> 
> Pleased to hear your in a better place now HG, wanna see some sensible cycles now haha


Skinny user lol:001_tt2:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Skinny user lol:001_tt2:


Oi! I weigh 12 stone now and only use 4g gear a week!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

After a very long weekend of rest, food, water, sleeping etc, back into work and the gym today. Really looking forward to some bench and upper body work, just hope left side holds up.

Weight : 269lbs so a 2lb increase but 2 Guinness, a pub meal with a large helping of birthday cake would have caused that.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> I'm essentially natty these days - prescribed nebido. I've dropped to around 17 stone and look much better. People say I look bigger. Weights used have dropped but are steadily climbing, so who's to say where they will end up. I'm enjoying my training immensely.
> 
> There's plenty of roads to travel.


Thanks M, have to see what the future holds, I want to drop to target weight first and then go from there. Sounds like you are enjoying it, keep it up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Pleased to hear your in a better place now HG, wanna see some sensible cycles now haha


Thanks mate, all good at the moment. Sensible cycles, don't know what you mean, I have never done one


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Long rest from last gym sesh, prioritising bench as I am poor at it.

*2 Board Bench*

60 * loads - felt really tight.

Stretching/foam-rolling

60 * 10

80 * 8

100 * 2

125 * 2 - first one went up easy, second one needed touch, left side weakness again.

95 * 10 - failure, concentrating on left side and driving it up.

*Incline Flys*

25 * 5 - felt heavy today and had to drop to 22.5.

25 * 5 - more managable.

16s 10r x 3s 30sec rest between sets - I thought the 16s would be too light, first set fine, second set more difficult and last set I could only get 8 out.

*Weighted Press Ups (1 set (dropset))*

30kg * 10 - powered through these and felt OK.

20kg * 6 - struggling.

10kg * 4 - struggling real bad now.

BW * 6 - just squeezed these out.

Pressing power is still poor, I think that I need to get left shoulder looked at and also my technique is probably terrible and would need it sorting. Always frustrates me and no different today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Appetite was ridiculous yesterday and that is why I am 271lbs today, all clean, good food though.

Protein shake with rice flour and oats, made with coconut milk. Black coffee with sweeteners.

3 large jacket potatoes with 2 tins tuna with mayo, lots of cheese and encona chilli sauce.

750ml of mixed fruit juice (not from concentrate).

1ltr Full fat greek yoghurt. All of the above (apart from half the yoghurt was eaten before gym at 09:30)

1 large jacket potato with chill butter and beans (restaurant in work)

Family dinner : tuna pasta with garlic bread. Monster portion.

Protein shake with rice flour and oats, made with coconut milk. Whole Earth Organic Peanut butter.

I will drop the fruit juice from today.

Squat, SLDL and leg extension - I have never done SLDL before so have asked one of the PTs to look at form etc.

Look forward to it.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Food before 09:30...epic!! But then again you do get up at stupid o'clock to go to work. Mate it's good to see that everything is settling down for you. Got quite concerned about some of your posts. Keep pressing on big man oh and keep your $hit together


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Feeling mellow with a massive lack of agression in the gym, finding it hard to get myself up for the big lifts without any pre-WO stuff. Anyhow, I persevered and forced myself.

I forgot my squat shoes so wore flat trainers.

*SQUAT*

Stretching/foam rolling.

60 * 10 - PL-style, narrow hands, very wide stance, bar low on back. Felt lovely.

100 * 8

140 * 4

180 * 2 - felt heavy in new style.

230 * 1 - belt on, gumshield in, old style, high bar, nearly all out, prob 10-20KG more would be 100%.

*SLDL* - first time I have ever attempted these and form was probably a bit off.

Lots of practising form, with just bar.

60KG * loads, stopping/starting/adjusting.

80 * 10

100 * 8 - feeling them on lower back.

140 * 6

180 * 4 - felt these on hammys.

*Leg Extension*, Rest/Pause (failure/15breaths/failure/15breaths/failure).

75KG - 15/12/8 - absolute killers

65KG - 20/12/6 - absolute killers

Struggled to get up the steps to get out of the gym

No more gym now until next Tuesday, life is getting in the way of the gym!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> Food before 09:30...epic!! But then again you do get up at stupid o'clock to go to work. Mate it's good to see that everything is settling down for you. Got quite concerned about some of your posts. Keep pressing on big man oh and keep your $hit together


Thanks mate, up at 04:15, in office for 06:45. Thanks for good wishes, all is good at the moment mate, hoping to exchange on the house tomorrow and missus seems happy. I have to curb my natural instincts to party/get fooked/go on benders but all under control at the moment, in a good place. Also I think the big doses of gear make me more gung-ho and not give a fook so maybe counter-productive.

Head down and work hard in gym.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, up at 04:15, in office for 06:45. Thanks for good wishes, all is good at the moment mate, hoping to exchange on the house tomorrow and missus seems happy. I have to curb my natural instincts to party/get fooked/go on benders but all under control at the moment, in a good place. Also I think the big doses of gear make me more gung-ho and not give a fook so maybe counter-productive.
> 
> Head down and work hard in gym.


Good to hear everything is heading in the right direction, huge amounts of gear defo isn't helping. Good luck with the new house, hopefully that could be the distraction you need. Like you said head down & hard work. Best of luck


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is 269lbs this morning so fluctuating a bit but not concerned. Will start tightening up diet more if loss stops. At the moment, I have dropped all alcohol and all sh1te, but cals will be very high so lots of room to manouevre. The fruit juice is dropped today anyhow so that may have an effect (500 cals, 100g natural sugars/carbs).

WFH today and Monday so no gym until Tuesday but will get 3 or 4 sessions in next week depending on what Dig has in store for me.

My brother is over from New Orleans until Monday so will be spending loads of time with him and the family over weekend, just chilling really.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> Good to hear everything is heading in the right direction, huge amounts of gear defo isn't helping. Good luck with the new house, hopefully that could be the distraction you need. Like you said head down & hard work. Best of luck


Cheers mate, hoping to exchange very soon (few legal complications so no real date yet, all could slip) and aiming for completion of 12th September for new house so that will keep me too busy to do anything else apart from work/gym/house/eat/sleep!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Quality weekend with my brother (over from New Orleans) and family, lots of outings and family stuff. Diet has suffered because of this and good to be back on the diet this week. Weight has stagnated at 268lbs but that isn't surprising as I had fish and chips on Friday, few Guinness Friday and Saturday. No real damage but head down this week - dropped the fruit juice and have dropped the hazelnut milk for Alpro Light (no sugar). Cals are still high so lots of room to manoeuvre if I need to drop anything else.

Working solo but looking forward to deads today, it has been a few weeks. Four days in the gym this week too, Dig is working me harder.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *DEAD DAY*
> 
> Quality weekend with my brother (over from New Orleans) and family, lots of outings and family stuff. Diet has suffered because of this and good to be back on the diet this week. Weight has stagnated at 268lbs but that isn't surprising as I had fish and chips on Friday, few Guinness Friday and Saturday. No real damage but head down this week - dropped the fruit juice and have dropped the hazelnut milk for Alpro Light (no sugar). Cals are still high so lots of room to manoeuvre if I need to drop anything else.
> 
> Working solo but looking forward to deads today, it has been a few weeks. Four days in the gym this week too, Dig is working me harder.


Nice to catch up I bet mate. Can't blame you for having a couple of social drinks, only human.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, hoping to exchange very soon (few legal complications so no real date yet, all could slip) and aiming for completion of 12th September for new house so that will keep me too busy to do anything else apart from work/gym/house/eat/sleep!!


Fantastic...exciting stuff!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Lifestyle has been good, food still high cals, lots of fluids. Disturbing lack of agression in gym and having to force myself through the bigger lifts.

All in all, feeling really good.

*DEAD* - just straps as no chalk.

100 * 6

140 * 4

180 * 2

225 * 1 - straps on. Flew up.

240 * 3 - First two were comfortable, had to work for last one, more there.

*Deficit Dead* (stand 20kg plate)

195 * 6 - nice weight, had to work for 6th.

*BOR* (Yates-style) - first time I have done these. Still trying to sort form on this kind of exercise so I don't hunch over.

110 * 6 - form a little off.

100 * 8 - better.

90 * 15 - more like cardio, blowing after this.

Enjoyed the session, no jabs over weekend, must be almost natty by now Thinking about cycles which is always a bad sign but determined to hold off for rest of year and diet down slowly.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Nice to catch up I bet mate. Can't blame you for having a couple of social drinks, only human.


Thanks mate, was an enjoyable weekend. I'll have to catch up on your journal soon too


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Anybody know why Pencil Neck was banned?


He said some pretty nasty things about badalan and rxqueenie in phmg's thread. All deleted and cleaned up now though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, the week has been a write off, made the gym once and will 99.9% pull out of house purchase this afternoon (house is a farm house in green belt land, with fields around it, sellers "forgot" to tell us that that land will soon be 100s of homes with 35% affordable housing, this has dragged everything out and we have lost our school places FFS!!).

Anyhow, back to normality on Monday and hit the gym hard, seems to have been heavy lack of consistency recently!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> He said some pretty nasty things about badalan and rxqueenie in phmg's thread. All deleted and cleaned up now though.


The usual trolling from a pencil neck from the other place.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Well, the week has been a write off, made the gym once and will 99.9% pull out of house purchase this afternoon (house is a farm house in green belt land, with fields around it, sellers "forgot" to tell us that that land will soon be 100s of homes with 35% affordable housing, this has dragged everything out and we have lost our school places FFS!!).
> 
> Anyhow, back to normality on Monday and hit the gym hard, seems to have been heavy lack of consistency recently!!


That's **** mate sorry to hear it. I'm selling in London at the moment and am close to killing my buyers. House sales/purchases really bring out the cvnt in people lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> He said some pretty nasty things about badalan and rxqueenie in phmg's thread. All deleted and cleaned up now though.


who the **** is pencil neck lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

After a period of strife, grief and disagreements at home, precipitating excessive drinking, bad eating and minimal lifting, it is back to normality today. I have officially pulled out of the house purchase today, missus has magically returned to her old self, I am licking wounds and chomping at the bit to get back into the gym lifestyle.

Anyhow bench today, the bane of my life.

Weight : 121KGs.

*Bench*

Stretching/foamrolling/dislocations etc

60 * 10

80 * 8

105 * 6 - a little chalk. Felt good, about right weight, focusing on left arm.

100 * 6

95 * 6

*2 fingers wider grip, paused on chest for a sec60 * 5*

70 * 5

80 * 5

85 * 5 - all out.

*Shoulder Press Machine*

50 * 10 (failure)

45 * 11 (failure)

40 * 12 (failure)

Session felt good, pretty quick, wanted to keep going but decided to save myself for squats tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's **** mate sorry to hear it. I'm selling in London at the moment and am close to killing my buyers. House sales/purchases really bring out the cvnt in people lol


You are dead right mate, everybody seems to be trying to stitch everybody else up. Hope yours goes through OK.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> who the **** is pencil neck lol


Ruzicka, slated me on loads of threads, I asked him to post up pics og his Arnie-like physique or vids of his monster lifts. None forthcoming obviously.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *BENCH DAY*
> 
> After a period of strife, grief and disagreements at home, precipitating excessive drinking, bad eating and minimal lifting, it is back to normality today. I have officially pulled out of the house purchase today, missus has magically returned to her old self, I am licking wounds and chomping at the bit to get back into the gym lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Shocked at your bench compared to your dead and squat mate? Strange? Looks like a solid simple session though nice one.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Shocked at your bench compared to your dead and squat mate? Strange? Looks like a solid simple session though nice one.


I know mate, shocking at the moment. My PB is 166KG and I just missed a 171KG last year. Recently my left shoulder injury (AC displacement, scapula winging, no lateral delt muscle - just looks weird and fooked up) has become much worse and debilitating. This affects upper body pressing only, right arm is fine and reasonably powerful.

I'll just work through it and see what happens. No heavy cycles/weights planned anyhow, more volume and cutting weight is the plan until 2015.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I know mate, shocking at the moment. My PB is 166KG and I just missed a 171KG last year. Recently my left shoulder injury (AC displacement, scapula winging, no lateral delt muscle - just looks weird and fooked up) has become much worse and debilitating. This affects upper body pressing only, right arm is fine and reasonably powerful.
> 
> I'll just work through it and see what happens. No heavy cycles/weights planned anyhow, more volume and cutting weight is the plan until 2015.


166 is not shocking at all bud! Thought it was lower than that for some reason lmao, still impressive!

I had a shoulder problem few years ago and since then avoided flat bench and switched to incline or DBS, there's no issue at all now, not worth it IMO


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 264lbs, drop of 18lbs since SHIC.

Determined to do 4 days training this week to kickstart myself. Dig wants me to rep out on 195KG so see how many I can get. Upper body is surprisingly tender after yesterdays session, esp delts.

Clean living, good food and hydration so no excuses.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> 166 is not shocking at all bud! Thought it was lower than that for some reason lmao, still impressive!
> 
> I had a shoulder problem few years ago and since then avoided flat bench and switched to incline or DBS, there's no issue at all now, not worth it IMO


166 is OK but still low for a man of my size.

But my benching is defo shocking at the moment mate!! Seems to be getting worse.

I'll ask Dig about incline or DBs.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

It's not terrible, my best friend is 23 stone and Wales 5th strongest man, he is also the north or England Wales and Scotland strongest natural man and is competing on Saturday for the title of Britain's strongest natural man.... He has a 300 kg squat and 340kg deadlift a 150 log and a 155 bench.

It's just never clicked for him


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Feeling pretty tired and tender after yesterdays session, didn't feel a tough session but must have hit the spot.

Only one shot of gear since end of SHIC, 100mg proviron and 50mg T3 a day. HCG too.

*SQUATS*

Stretching/foamrolling

60 * 10 - training partner was pishing himself laughing as I was trying to get under the bar, chest/shoulders/upper back were so tight and tender that I had to wedge myself under and just crack on. Squats felt nice, deep too.

100 * 6

140 * 4

180 * 1 - felt quite heavy today.

195 * 6 - belt on. I wanted 8 here, first 3 were fine, 4th I had to work, 5th work hard and 6th was all out. Slightly disappointing but I woul;d get 8 on a Monday when fresh.

*LEG CURL*

4 warmup sets increasing in weight due to the fact we didn't have a clue what weight to use.

105 * 8

85 * 12

75 * 20 - nice burn at the end.

*LEG EXT*

85 * 15 - every set on this machine got a massive burn and I had to jump off and stretch.

75 * 16

70 * 20

Hard session, wanted to spew it after leg curls, legs were ridicously jellied when trying to get up stairs and out of gym.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Benchbum said:


> It's not terrible, my best friend is 23 stone and Wales 5th strongest man, he is also the north or England Wales and Scotland strongest natural man and is competing on Saturday for the title of Britain's strongest natural man.... He has a 300 kg squat and 340kg deadlift a 150 log and a 155 bench.
> 
> It's just never clicked for him


Thanks mate, makes me feel better


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, WFH. Trying not to eat the fridge 

Hammies are tender, chest too. Upper back/traps/left delt is is as usual = crunchy, painful, esp left side.

Decided to get serious and cut properly over rest of year. Hilly is sorting a diet for me, I just eat everything and love high fats (cheese, mayo, peanut butter, cream etc etc). Will come as a shock to the body. Weight was 265lbs this morning so coming off slowly but surely. I am feeling much fitter and not looking as bloated and big. I'll introduce cardio soon too.

Dig has me working much harder in gym and it will be 4 sessions this week, rather than the usual three.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

After a small hiatus due to a nightmare close to the week in work (lots of issues with my major databases and trading systems, IM calls, getting called out of hours etc) - this only happens once in a while but when the **** hits the fan with these critical trading systems, everybody works until they are fixed, whatever hour that is.

Food was average at best and I had a few beers over weekend.

Weight : 122KG so no weight loss or gain.

*Deadlift*

60 * loads

100 * 6

140 * 3

180 * 2

225 * 1

250 * 1 - not all out but still felt it. CHalk only.

220 * 4 - perfect weights and reps, found it challenging but not all out.

200 * 6 - getting a little tired now, drenched with sweat, breathing heavily. Found these challenging too.

*Lat Pulldown To Chest* - focus on form and not jerking the weight, mind on lats. Rest for around 90secs between sets

Warmup

32.5KG per side * 8

30KG per side * 10 (failure)

27.5KG per side * 12 (failure)

25KG per side * 16 (failure)

Didn't have time for facepulls, still a little fallout from the issues last week so had to get back to office.

Enjoyed the workout, love deads, good to be back in gym. Back in Wed and Thurs only this week. Need more consistency imo but outside influences sometimes take over.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *DEAD DAY*
> 
> After a small hiatus due to a nightmare close to the week in work (lots of issues with my major databases and trading systems, IM calls, getting called out of hours etc) - this only happens once in a while but when the **** hits the fan with these critical trading systems, everybody works until they are fixed, whatever hour that is.
> 
> ...


This is far better mate,you make mention of weaker lifting,but this is your real strength ,not a supercharged version of it!

Hay anyone on the doses you took would lift massive,but this is honest ,strong stuff....reps


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER BODY DAY*

Seated OHP and arm work, lots of volume so look forward to that. Working solo. Diet and water really good yesterday. Only 6 hours kip due to watching Liverpool back in CL.

Usual aches and strains - upper back and left shoulder but nothing unusual.

Look forward to the session.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> This is far better mate,you make mention of weaker lifting,but this is your real strength ,not a supercharged version of it!
> 
> Hay anyone on the doses you took would lift massive,but this is honest ,strong stuff....reps


Thanks MrT, trying to work hard (life and work sometimes gets in the way, need more consistency), stay off the beer, keep PEDs to a min (I am almost natty now), try to focus on food, hydration and rest/sleep. Not 100% there yet but am working on it.

Hope you are well, no time on UKM recently so not caught up on journal, will do soon :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER BODY DAY*

Feeling tired beforehand, had to drag myself down there. Working solo, food/rest/water all good.

*Seated BNP (Smith)* - very strict with bar touching top of spine/neck at bottom of movement.

Warmup

55 * 6 reps - usually get more on this, must be fatigue from 2nd day on bounce. I am very poor at these (related to shoulder injury) but usually better than this.

45 * 8

45 * 10

45 * 8

45 * 8

*Skullcrushers* - trying to remain strict.

25 * 10

37.5 * 8

25 * 12,10,8 - rest/pause set (failure/15breath rest/ failure/15 breath rest/failure so total of 3 'sets')

*Skullcrushers* - trying to remain strict.

50* 8

40 * 12 - really pushed hard

35 * 8 - bis felt fried now. Done myself on previos set.

35 * 7 - real struggle. Sweating and blowing hard now, finding it difficult but felt inner steeliness to crack on. Need the volume, reps, sets etc.

*Pushdowns*

50 * 20r x 3s - my body was quivering/shaking on first set and I was getting cramps in biceps on 3rd set - WFT!!

Weights were down on usual but I felt that today was a harder session than yesteray, more volume, more fatigue. What it does highlight is the amount of work I need to do to bring bench up and the rest of upper body to match SQ/DL.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*LEG DAY*

No squats today, Dig WTF is going on 

Anyhow, in bed at 8pm last night so 8 hour kip, deep and lovely. All over my back is tender but good elsewhere, feel a little tired so may whack a coffee down me before the gym, three days on bounce now. I won't be training again until Monday.

Weight seems steady at mid-260lbs (265-ish today) but I am having weekends off and not trying too hard, waiting until Oct 6th when big push happens.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*LEG DAY*

Feeling good today, lots of sleep, good food (no carbs in evening) and lots and lots of water.

*DC style Toe Press *(Hold stretch position for 10secs each rep)

Warmup

120KG * 12 - disgusting exercise which burnt my calves clean off. FFS!! I had to jump off at the end of top set and walk about with cramping calves.

*Leg Press *(work up in sets of 6 until reach failure at around 6 reps)

320 * 6

360 * 6

400 * 6

450 * 6 - powered through these, pretty easy.

515 * 4 - pressure in my head was intense, felt like head was going to blow up. Legs were pretty jellied after this.

*Leg Curl*

105 * 12

90 * 12

80 * 20 (failure)

*Leg Extension*

70 * 20r * 3s - lovely burn in quads.

Tremendous session, loved it all, powered through it with no sign of power wavering. Hopefully with home life settled down and my thirst abated, I can kick on and really press on in the gym.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *LEG DAY*
> 
> Feeling good today, lots of sleep, good food (no carbs in evening) and lots and lots of water.
> 
> ...


Liking the increase in volume in your training it will only help your strength


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Missus and kids went away for weekend so a weekend of bacchanalian revelry and decadence, tired, thirsty and hungry this morning. Decided to punish myself in the gym.

Weight : 122KG

*Bench*

60 * 8

80 *4

100 * 2 - easy

110 * 2 - feeling quite strong

115 * 2

120 * 2 - not quite all out, still struggling with left side.

90 * 8 (failure)

90 * 8 (failure)

90 * 6 (failure)

*Dumbell Bench* (60s rest between each set

30 * 15 reps

30 * 8 - blew my load so dropped to 25 * 7 (failure)

25 * 6/20 * 9 (failure)

No time for weighted pressups, work is a little crazy at the minute, had to rush through the sets really, got a great sweat on though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER BODY*

Decent sleep, food, rest and fluids last night and this morning. Dig is definitely ramping the volume and intensity up with lots more reps/sets/drop sets/sets to failure etc. I am enjoying it though, I have lots of glaring weaknesses which need to be addressed and we seem to be trying to do this. 4 work outs this week.

First exercise was meant to be BOR but my training partner has a brachialis issue and cannot do them so we swapped to T-Bar Rows.

*T-Bar Rows*

Warmups

60 * lots

80 * 4

100/90/80/60 drop set

100 * 4 - little too heavy, form not great.

90 * 8 - better, cleaner reps.

80 * 8

60 * 10 - getting really tired and blowing hard.

*Pulldown to chest* (lean back, target the lats)

35(each side) * 8 - not as deep as I would have liked on last few.

27 * 15

24 * 15r * 2s

*Curl (standing, EZ bar)*

Tried 50KG - too heavy today, too fatigued.

45 * 8 (failure)

45 * 8 (failure)

30 * 15

30 * 15

30 * 15 - the last few reps of the last 2 reps were agony, very hard indeed, back started really arching and trying to throw them up. Very tired now.

*Facepulls*

7pls * 15r * 3s - this exercise is awesome for my injured shoulder girdle, feels like relief and it hits the rear delts and upper back area, feel it on my dodgy left side.

Very hard session with more sets and reps than I have ever done, powered through it though, fitness and endurance is coming on nicely.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good work mate about time you put some fvcking effort in 

Think this style of training will make a huge difference to you in the long run


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate about time you put some fvcking effort in
> 
> Think this style of training will make a huge difference to you in the long run


Haahaa, you did say this about a year ago. The drugs were doing the work for me but now I have plateaued (or even regressed on bench), I knew it was time to sort my training out and knuckle down.

I'm feeling fitter and more healthy mate, just need to cut now, starting on 6th October. Will put up full protocol soon.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

That's good mate. Being fit is underrated in this game. Makes life so much easier IMO.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, body aching, especially upper back, bed at 20:45 last night and woke up at 06:45 so nearly 10 hours kip, well needed. 2 sessions left this week = Thursday and Friday which will make 4 gym sessions this week. Would be happy with that, especially with the increase in volume.

Just ordered a load of D Hacks gear - oils and orals, anybody ever used?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Orals have always been spot on I've got some t400 and tren e on the way to try.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Prep has been great, last two nights have been 10 hours and 7 hours kip, food plentiful, no booze and lots of water and fluids.

Still feel a little tired and even sore in places from Monday and Tuesday workouts but no excuses.

Heavy squats up to 250KG and heavy leg press too - I'm pretty sure by now that Dig is trying to kill me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kreig said:


> Orals have always been spot on I've got some t400 and tren e on the way to try.


Cheers mate, order is in and looking forward to it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

As above, feeling good, prep has been fine. Working out with Nov.

*Squat*

60 * 10 - struggling to get bar in correct position because of tight pecs 

100 * 6

140 * 4

180 * 3 - belt. Felt really heavy.

210 * 1 - belt, wraps, gumshield. Powered him up, like no weight on bar.

230 * 1 - belt, wraps, gumshield. Felt about 95% of power.

250 * 1 - belt, wraps, gumshield and sniff. Was a little worried about this beforehand and this morning, I have never attempted this kind of weight when not on big cycle and with lots of pre-WO gear. Wraps were nice and tight. Got the lift, nearly all out, felt deep enough and Nov stated deep enough but one of the PTs stated borderline (this would be due to the wraps I reckon). Anyhow, took a lot out of me.

*Leg Press*

450 * 8 - legs were a little tired and felt these after 2 reps, had to grind out the 8 reps,, legs felt jellied at the end.

*Leg Curl*

110 * 10

90 * 13, 11, 3 (rest pause style) - very hard, rest pause, wasn't much left before this exercise and this finished me off.

All in all, happy with the session, and also with the 250 (especially as I haven't been jabbing my TRT that often, only when I feel sex drive lowering  ).

Looking forward to October 6th now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Leaving do last night, boss demanded we go on beer from 2pm, I willingly obliged, Drinking away until 7pm, then the call went out for loads of gear, I slunk away sensibly (usually I am at the forefront). Drank 2 bottles of wine when I got back, feel ****ered, drinking rose at my desk now.

Gym at 8:30 I think.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pmsl cracking will power there mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Leaving do last night, boss demanded we go on beer from 2pm, I willingly obliged, Drinking away until 7pm, then the call went out for loads of gear, I slunk away sensibly (usually I am at the forefront). Drank 2 bottles of wine when I got back, feel ****ered, drinking rose at my desk now.
> 
> Gym at 8:30 I think.


Drinking rosé at your desk now.....?

Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Drinking rosé at your desk now.....?
> 
> Lol


Peri nutrition


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Peri nutrition


Good point


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Leaving do last night, boss demanded we go on beer from 2pm, I willingly obliged, Drinking away until 7pm, then the call went out for loads of gear, I slunk away sensibly (usually I am at the forefront). Drank 2 bottles of wine when I got back, feel ****ered, drinking rose at my desk now.
> 
> Gym at 8:30 I think.


Ffs mate !!!

I can see on here and TM people seem to think what your doing is cool/funny and egg you on but its really fcuking not mate !

Think about your health for a change you've got kids ffs.

You think there gonna give a fcuk how many plates there dad could squat just before he had a heart attack or his liver packed up ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

#powerful said:


> Ffs mate !!!
> 
> I can see on here and TM people seem to think what your doing is cool/funny and egg you on but its really fcuking not mate !
> 
> ...


Morning mate, I really don't give a fook what people think or if they are "egging me on" as you state. I am a very singular person and will do whatever I want regardless. I live my life as I see fit, not by what anybody states. Every year I have a blood test etc so will again in March/April, all will be fine as usual I predict. I understand what you are stating though, I start my cut next Monday and no beer for 12 weeks (apart from my cheat night = Sat).


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Leaving do last night, boss demanded we go on beer from 2pm, I willingly obliged, Drinking away until 7pm, then the call went out for loads of gear, I slunk away sensibly (usually I am at the forefront). Drank 2 bottles of wine when I got back, feel ****ered, drinking rose at my desk now.
> 
> Gym at 8:30 I think.


Could do with exactly the same right now!!....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : quiet weekend after the shenanigans of Thursday/Friday, watched the game Saturday and Ryder Cup all weekend. Off work/gym Mon/Tues as it is birthday tomorrow so spend some time with missus and kids, I'll be hitting the gym Wed/Thurs/Fri and will start cut next Monday.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Rest day today, body aching, especially upper back, bed at 20:45 last night and woke up at 06:45 so nearly 10 hours kip, well needed. 2 sessions left this week = Thursday and Friday which will make 4 gym sessions this week. Would be happy with that, especially with the increase in volume.
> 
> Just ordered a load of D Hacks gear - oils and orals, anybody ever used?


Have you tried hacks oils yet? Im a day in on the labs dbol and t400, nothing out of the ordinary to report.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Have you tried hacks oils yet? Im a day in on the labs dbol and t400, nothing out of the ordinary to report.


Coming this week mate, keep me informed.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I jabbed 1.5ml of the tren e on Saturday some mild pip but nothing major.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back to the grindstone today after a long 4 days of rest and recuperation. Work and gym for DLs. Look forward to them.

Last night I had a lovely evening with family, pub meal, diet coke, bed at 20:30. 41yo now, FFS!!


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Back to the grindstone today after a long 4 days of rest and recuperation. Work and gym for DLs. Look forward to them.
> 
> Last night I had a lovely evening with family, pub meal, diet coke, bed at 20:30. 41yo now, FFS!!


u old git!!! u no ur gettin on when you're in bed @ 8.30 lol

smash the DL's big man


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Feeling a little dehydrated and had a touch of squits this morning (maybe from the litres of diet coke I drank last night, I knew I should have stuck to Guinness, body is attuned to that!!).

*DL*

60 * loads

100 * 8

140 * 6

180 * 2

225 * 1 (wraps (no chalk), gumshield) - felt fine and powered up.

240 * 2 (wraps (no chalk), gumshield) - both went up fairly easily.

Dig wanted me to do another set but for some unknown reason, I missed it out, eyes must have not scanned correctly or something (yeah, yeah, old age . Gutted, was 210 * 5+ too.

*T Bar Row*

85 10r x 4s (1min rests) - 85 was a little heavy after DLs (form not great) so dropped down to 75 after first set.

Found this very tough and took a lot out of me. Reallt sweating after these and gulping water down.

*Pulldown to chest*

27.5 (each side) x rest/paused (aim 10+ first set) - got 10, 5 and 3. Getting tired.

*Facepulls*

7plates 15r x 4s - found these fine, go heavier next time, make my gammy left shoulder click madly but feels so good afterwards.

All in all, decent session, but should have got 3 on the 240DL and done the extra set.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Having a ponder as I enter middle age 

Weight is now 121KG but I need to get to at least 110KG or less to start looking and being healthy. Start 2ml rip/100mg Var a day on Monday with Hilly diet and Dig training so will be striving for that weight and hopefully less over 12 weeks. I will be glad to be back on as I have had about 3 shots of my TRT since SHIC so am running at very low test levels at the moment (less than natty!!).

Current PBs are SQ 290, DL 288 and BP 166 = 744KG which gives a WILKs coefficient of approx 427 or thereabouts. I will strive to beat these lifts but with the reduced weight and AAS in future, it may be an uphill struggle, especially at 41yo - do I qualify for Masters PL comps now 

The real downfall for me is Guinness and going out on the lash, there will be none of that for 12 weeks apart from some beers on Saturday night for cheat but no proper sessions (it is difficult though as I must be offered one free beer session in City/Canary Wharf every two weeks due to work). I have done 1 reccie sesh this year and that will not happen again, totally retired!!

The next 12 weeks (from Monday) is a massive challenge for me and one I intend to meet head on :2guns:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good to here your looking at getting healthier aswell as improving buddy

age is just a number and your a smart chap who loves his family so i know you will do the right thing

good to see your doing well still, strong deadlifting budy


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

No way in hell your gonna go 12 weeks without a mash up haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You will do it ,if you follow what you realy want and not want you thought you did!

Btw you are a boy to me,i am 51 now!


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Having a ponder as I enter middle age
> 
> Weight is now 121KG but I need to get to at least 110KG or less to start looking and being healthy. Start 2ml rip/100mg Var a day on Monday with Hilly diet and Dig training so will be striving for that weight and hopefully less over 12 weeks. I will be glad to be back on as I have had about 3 shots of my TRT since SHIC so am running at very low test levels at the moment (less than natty!!).
> 
> ...


ona thursday or friday its killer not to go for a few drinks at slug and lettuce or bar 38 when everyone is out! I cut my.drinkin but im.jus waiting for the cold weather. ...makes it easier psychologically to not drink and opt for the gym instead...good luck.i feel.ur pain


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Watched first half of Liverpool match, enough to send anyone to sleep so bed at HT/20:30, couldn't sleep, tossing and turning and then woke up about midnight with a swollen belly and pains, sat on toilet for half hour and then back to bed. Feel shattered this morning. Upper body today so have to crack on regardless. WIll be flying solo again, training partner is a part-timer now!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> good to here your looking at getting healthier aswell as improving buddy
> 
> age is just a number and your a smart chap who loves his family so i know you will do the right thing
> 
> good to see your doing well still, strong deadlifting budy


Thanks Rick, long time no see, hope you're well. Time to behave a little, get fit but still lift heavy.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> No way in hell your gonna go 12 weeks without a mash up haha


Haahaa, that seems the general consensus mate but I have done it before, I was gagging for a beer by the end though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You will do it ,if you follow what you realy want and not want you thought you did!
> 
> Btw you are a boy to me,i am 51 now!


I will do it Mr T, head down and crack on, really determined not to let anything throw me off course (usually bad day at work, argument with missus - any excuse to get on it really).

My problem is I still feel 21 

Hope you're well mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> ona thursday or friday its killer not to go for a few drinks at slug and lettuce or bar 38 when everyone is out! I cut my.drinkin but im.jus waiting for the cold weather. ...makes it easier psychologically to not drink and opt for the gym instead...good luck.i feel.ur pain


I know mate, everybody spilling out onto the pavements, lots of noise, suns out, I just feel myself getting sucked into the bar 

Thanks for good wishes, I'll defo do it this time.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I will do it Mr T, head down and crack on, really determined not to let anything throw me off course (usually bad day at work, argument with missus - any excuse to get on it really).
> 
> My problem is I still feel 21
> 
> Hope you're well mate.


Mate i know...so do i...we had some issues a while ago too,but all good these days!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Upper Body*

Not on top form today, still got squits/stomach bloated (yeah, yeah, even more than usual  ), feeling dehydrated and also tired from lack of sleep. Anyhow, need to crack on so had Caffeine tab (200mg) beforehand. Defo helped me get through the session.

Food and hydration have been fine and I have been squeezing both in this morning.

*Incline Bench* - probably haven't done these for 13 years when I didn't know what I was doing anyhow!!

Bar * loads

60 * loads - trying to ease the left shoulder into it, was hurting a little.

85 * 6 - felt these on pecs, never feel flat bench on pecs. Enjoyed different movement, more there.

75 * 8

65 * 8

*Flat Dbell bench*

40KG * 8 - nice weight after my inclines.

40KG * 8

40KG * 8

40KG * 6 - left side let me down.

*Weighted Press ups*

+30kg x 12 rest/pause - found these very hard as was sweating and tired now, but more importantly, found it hard to get breath in.

+20KG * 10 rest/pause

*V Bar Pushdowns*

Drop set totalling 100 reps - started at 12 plates and ended at about 5 plates. Towards the end I did 15 reps with 5 plates (smallish plates they are) and it burnt like hell.

The above was probably more reps than I have ever done. That is two days on the bounce I have felt like spewing in the gym (yesterday after T Bar and today after Pushdowns), sure Dig is trying to kill me.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The eagle has landed.

D Hacks gear, orals (prov, Var, T3) and TestE 300. Looking forward to starting on Monday now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*LEG DAY*

Feeling really good this morning, lots of food and hydration.

Working in Canary Wharf today, been invited out for lunch onwards for free beers, food etc in City but have sensibly passed that invitation up. Must be getting sensible in old age.

Anyhow, looking forward to legs today, feel energised.

*DC style Toe Press*

130 * 14 - unbelievable burn from these.

*Leg Press*

500 * 8 - head nearly popped again 

400 * 14 - gassed.

*Leg Curl*

115 * 10 - each of these sets to failure.

105 * 8

95 * 8

85 * 10

75 * 12

*Leg extension*

60 * 6

70 * 6

80 * 6

90 * 6

100 * 6

110 * 6

120 * 6

130 * 6

140 * 6

150 * 5 - full stack. This exercise was a killer and really burned the quads.

Really difficult to get up the stairs at the end, felt like legs were not fully connected to body and struggled to coordinate them. Great session though, enjoyed it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*CUT DAY 1*

All food prepped and I'm ready to go. Drank too much over weekend, like I was trying to squeeze the last drops in before cut. Anyhow, that is behind me now, determined to do this properly. Training partner is working late this week so gym may be afternoon time which is a weird time for me.

Jabbed 2ml RIP last night, 50mcg T3 and 100mg Proviron this morning, will start Var tomorrow once I have some fluids in me.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *CUT DAY 1*
> 
> All food prepped and I'm ready to go. Drank too much over weekend, like I was trying to squeeze the last drops in before cut. Anyhow, that is behind me now, determined to do this properly. Training partner is working late this week so gym may be afternoon time which is a weird time for me.
> 
> Jabbed 2ml RIP last night, 50mcg T3 and 100mg Proviron this morning, will start Var tomorrow once I have some fluids in me.


Good look mate 

No more booze or we'll all come and gang rape you!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> *CUT DAY 1*
> 
> All food prepped and I'm ready to go. Drank too much over weekend, like I was trying to squeeze the last drops in before cut. Anyhow, that is behind me now, determined to do this properly. Training partner is working late this week so gym may be afternoon time which is a weird time for me.
> 
> Jabbed 2ml RIP last night, 50mcg T3 and 100mg Proviron this morning, will start Var tomorrow once I have some fluids in me.


should change log title to "pencil neck"

interested to see if you look as svelte as me


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Good look mate
> 
> No more booze or we'll all come and gang rape you!!


Any excuse eh?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> should change log title to "pencil neck"
> 
> interested to see if you look as svelte as me


What you weighing these days member formally known as ewen?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> What you weighing these days member formally known as ewen?


18 stone of pencil neckedness


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> 18 stone of pencil neckedness


Pfft yeah tiny


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pfft yeah tiny


feel it mate , opened a gym and now switching my training around to do some bb stuff which i am looking forward to .


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> feel it mate , opened a gym and now switching my training around to do some bb stuff which i am looking forward to .


Sounds good. Strong man stuff off the cards then for now? Back injury kept flaring up didn't it? Mines fvcked too so having to work around it for now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good. Strong man stuff off the cards then for now? Back injury kept flaring up didn't it? Mines fvcked too so having to work around it for now.


yes mate SM is done with i doubt i`ll ever be able to pick up any decent weight , slipped 5 discs with 3 pressing bi laterally on nerves , 1 with mild degeneration and 2 with moderate degeneration , pain is constant but worst thing is that it seems to have taken pretty much every bit of strength i built up these last few years .


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> yes mate SM is done with i doubt i`ll ever be able to pick up any decent weight , slipped 5 discs with 3 pressing bi laterally on nerves , 1 with mild degeneration and 2 with moderate degeneration , pain is constant but worst thing is that it seems to have taken pretty much every bit of strength i built up these last few years .


Fvck sorry to hear that mate, that's really sh1tty.

Take it there is on going treatment to help as best they can?

Sorry for hijack HG


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck sorry to hear that mate, that's really sh1tty.
> 
> Take it there is on going treatment to help as best they can?
> 
> Sorry for hijack HG


thanks , blessing in disguise tbh mate .

pain meds and regular sports massages for now , this crappy weather has flared pain up so much so wife had to put my socks on this morning :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER BODY DAY*

Trying to get water in, still minimal food. Dry retched a few times at desk, not great but was determined to go gym anyhow.

Cut the session a little short due to the above but still got the bench and dumbells in.

*Bench*

60 * 10

100 * 3

110 * 2

115 * 1

125 * 1

130 * 1 - no problem today.

90 * 10

*Dbell bench*

42 * 10 - each of these to failure, always struggle with left side.

35 * 10

35 * 8

The intra-workout shake was interesting - EEA, Taurine, Creatine, Vitargo etc etc. COngealed at bottom and slid down like a massive greenie, nearly spewed up in the gym. Home for an early night.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *UPPER BODY DAY*
> 
> Trying to get water in, still minimal food. Dry retched a few times at desk, not great but was determined to go gym anyhow.
> 
> ...


I got some sci Tec vitargo atm it's sh!t always clumps up glycofuse all thé way for me next time taste is 20 times better and all

Used to have orange glycofuse and Orange xtend lush mix


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bail said:


> I got some sci Tec vitargo atm it's sh!t always clumps up glycofuse all thé way for me next time taste is 20 times better and all
> 
> Used to have orange glycofuse and Orange xtend lush mix


gaspari size on is decent


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> gaspari size on is decent


Had ages it is

But Tbh as far as I know doesn't use bd or vitargo as carb sources

So might aswell use cheap malto and creatine bcaa etc

Making your own can use alot better qaulity products (even if they are from bulk suppliers)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bail said:


> Had ages it is
> 
> But Tbh as far as I know doesn't use bd or vitargo as carb sources
> 
> ...


yeah just checked its not brilliant but good for lazy cnuts like me :lol:

whats in yours and quantities ?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah just checked its not brilliant but good for lazy cnuts like me :lol:
> 
> whats in yours and quantities ?


Fvck all atm I'm three weeks out 15g of vitargo and serving of humapro svcks dick

I do rate humapro people say it's dear but Tbh I got a big tub couple months ago been having it twice a day and still got a few weeks left

I reckon off season push it to maybe 100+grams malto/vitargo serving humapro/or bcaa

Creatine sounds decent.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Intra shake - 20g EAA, 75g cyclic dextrin, creatine, taurine etc etc - all Bulk Powders.

Will be shooting 6iu slin pre and post.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : I have managed two meals today (out of 5) so will be shredded in no time 

Will be back on it tomorrow with all food eaten and good gym sesh. Stomach feeling a little better, no squits or sick.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*CUT DAY 2*

In bed last night at 20:00 and slept through to 04:10 so feeling much better, stomach much improved and meals 1 and 2 nearly in.

Weight yesterday was a bloated 123.5KG.

Didn't take my VAR today as didn't want to flare up stomach but everything else will be going in.

Gym at 2pm again due to @Nov working hours. Will jab slin pre and post.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Day 2 and skipping gear already tut tut 

Why not take less for a while and adjust to it?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Day 2 and skipping gear already tut tut
> 
> Why not take less for a while and adjust to it?


less ??? he doesnt understand that word :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> less ??? he doesnt understand that word :lol:


I know but it's better than none lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> I know but it's better than none lol


none is another word he doesnt understand :lol:

i use grapefruit juice when i take var as it gets rid of that acid feeling also read that it helps the bio availability of orals


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> none is another word he doesnt understand :lol:
> 
> i use grapefruit juice when i take var as it gets rid of that acid feeling also read that it helps the bio availability of orals


Yes it does. Think it works with all oral aas and most oral meds iirc.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes it does. Think it works with all oral aas and most oral meds iirc.


yeah thats what i read , it`s good with all oral meds not just aas , used to hate the stuff as a kid but i like it nowadays


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Day 2 and skipping gear already tut tut
> 
> Why not take less for a while and adjust to it?


Hardly taking anything mate, 2ml RIP and 100mg VAR and PROV a day.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> none is another word he doesnt understand :lol:
> 
> i use grapefruit juice when i take var as it gets rid of that acid feeling also read that it helps the bio availability of orals


Grapefruit juice - too many sugars in that


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Grapefruit juice - too many sugars in that


just jab 5ml daily you be fine :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BACK DAY*

Feeling good on way to gym and looking forward to good sesh. Still trying to eat the tuna and rice, fluids good, no issues.

Weight : 123.2KG (-0.3KG)

*BOR * - concentrating on form as these have never felt natural.

60 * 10

80 * 6

100 * 4

115 * 6 - felt really good and natural, now I have form and technique I expect the weights to rise rapidly with this exercise.

100 * 9

90 * 13

*Close grip underhand pulldown*

27.5KG each side * 10

30 * 8

33.5 * 8

37 * 8 - bit swingy on last 2

33.5 * 8

30 * 12

*Horizontal plane row*

50 * 12 - started to feel the session now, these were very hard work, bis pumped to hell.

45 * 12

45 * 12

40 * 12 - strength was going here.

*Facepulls*

8plates 15r x 4s

Definitely nowhere near 100% today after yesterdays inability to eat but good session nonetheless. Strength should start increasing now with clean living, good food and gear.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*CUT DAY 3*

Everything coming together now, ate all my food yesterday, good gym sesh, great sleep (21:00-03:30), feel refreshed, all gear will go in today too including var. Another gym sesh today and tomorrow and I will attempt some cardio over weekend too. Woke up feeling hungry and thinking about fats (cheese and butter), usually my diet is high in fats whereas now it is mainly carb/protein based so bit of a switchup and a period of adjustment needed.

Trying to make the food more interesting so adding in sauces, low cal/salt soy sauce, encona hot pepper sauce and also Italian vinegar (made from red wine vinegar and concentrated grape must). Food looks much more appetising, work in progress.

Bench/upper body today, squats tomorrow. Intensity has increased massively in past two weeks with Dig really pressing the right buttons, 3 times he has pushed me so hard that I have felt a little queasy in gym, own fault really as I have never trained hard enough!! Certainly making up for it now.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Hardly taking anything mate, 2ml RIP and 100mg VAR and PROV a day.


Yeah I'd class about 4.5g a week as 'hardly anything' as well :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

gymspaz said:


> Yeah I'd class about 4.5g a week as 'hardly anything' as well :lol:


Only 5 days a week for oils and orals, give body a rest at weekend.

But now you point it out, it is 1g Test P, 1g Mast P and 1g Tren A, that is more than what I thought I was on.

Just following orders at moment, that is plenty high enough though, agreed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER BODY DAY*

Weight : 125KG - should settle down over the next week.

Food has been spot on. hydration spot on.

Third day on the bounce in the gym with lots of volume, sets to failure and unfamiliar exercises (Dig is targetting weak points and so he should  ). Therefore my upper torso is very sore especially my traps, all upper back and delts. This is probably the most sore I have felt since I started going the gym in 2010. Anyhow I wanted to crack on and keep the pace of the sessions going.

Stretching, foam rolling and dislocations. So sore and stiff.

*Incline bench*

60 * 10 - this hurt but felt strangely satisfying too.

80 * 8 - fine.

90 * 8 - more there, will start increasing these numbers now. Hardly ever done these before so expect good progress.

80 * 8 - getting tired already

75 * 10

70 * 10

*Smith OHP* - Delts and Traps are probably the sorest so I kept the weights right down or I wouldn't have been able to do any 

8r x 4s - 20 plate a side

I was meant to do dips but there was absolutely no chance. Early night for me and back on it tomorrow for squats. I can confidently state I have never done 4 days on bounce in gym, used to do 2 or 3 sessions a week.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Building a better beast


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*CUT DAY 4*

After being exhausted yesterday, I ate my food, took some Ibuprofen and went to bed at 21:00, couldn't sleep until 22:00 and then wide awake from 02:00 - maybe the tren has kicked in? Sweaty nights sleep too. Everything was bang on yesterday apart from one small deviation from diet : I ate smoked mackerel instead of tuna steak, Hilly states mackerel too high fat to protein ratio. No real damage done though. Tuna steak it is today.

Squats today, I will have to see if I can hold the bar in position with my tight pecs/delts and accept weight onto tender traps. Will certainly give it a go.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Anyhow, constrained by time, we had to rush through the squats, I was unsure as to whether I would be able to hit the heavy weights.

No time to warm up.

*SQUATS*

60 * 10 - wincing with pain and making girly noises.

60 * 10 - feeling much better, getting these much lower.

100 * 8 - technique and form fine now.

140 * 4 - felt super heavy.

180 * 1 - belt, gumshield. game head on, felt fine.

210 * 4 - belt, gumshield, knee wraps and sniff. Last one was about 95% and I reckon there was another there but didn't trust body, regret it now, should have went for it. When I finished, I thought "diet must be working, this belt is super loose now", checked and I hadn't fastened the buckle on the buckle belt. FFS!!

3 days of rest now - this will give me time to nail diet 100%, get more sauces and try to get some cardio (walking) in.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*CUT DAY 5*

This is where the challenge begins. Working from home with the boredom that brings, lack of routine and the fridge calling me

100% committed and to be honest, the amount of food Hilly has me on, I am struggling to eat it all.

Starting to think about my Indian tomorrow at a nice restaurant with two lagers!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *CUT DAY 5*
> 
> This is where the challenge begins. Working from home with the boredom that brings, lack of routine and the fridge calling me
> 
> ...


Resist the fridge and resist the Indian mate, mind over matter 

Replied to you last night


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*CUT DAY 6*

Quick update as about to paint boy's bedroom, took ages this morning to empty out, break down bed and furniture and sand down the paintwork.

Everything still going well. Food has been good although less than what Hilly wanted me to eat for various reasons. Anyhow first weigh in:-

270.0lbs

First thing this morning on home scales. I have almost certainly put on weight this week due to the introduction of gear so let weight settle for a while.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*CUT DAY 7*

I've had a touch of test flu for a few days so haven't done any jabs and haven't eaten as much food as I should have. Looks to have passed now. The Torrip 301 is so painful it may have to be replaced, I'll have another go this week. All systems go for this week, lots of food has been procured and sauces to make the food more tasty. WFH Wednesday so nice split on gym sessions too = M, T then WFH, then T, F then rest weekend. Will have a good go at it this week with all on point.

Worked on boys room from 08:00-16:00 yesterday then we went out for Missus's birthday treat and took along Missus's mum and her fella (who's birthday it was too). 1 poppadom with sauces, King Prawn Noor Jahun (hot), 1/2 mushroom rice, 1/2 garlic naan and nicked a few chips from kids. 2 Aspall's Cyders, 2 Kingfisher and a glass of Rose when I got home. Bed. One last word : mother-in-law from hell, from now on, I just won't speak to her, blatant.

Weight this morning 270 dead so no gain, I may have Indian and beers every night then 

Back on track today, everything going back in ready for gym tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*CUT DAY 8*

Weight 270lbs.

Productive weekend, shower cubicle sorted (ceramic base and glass door, very nice) and boys room 90% finished (just need to hand pictures and put up curtains etc).

Sports massage followed by Deads this morning so look forward to that 

Last week was about discovering the food/sauces which I would enjoy within the parameters Hilly has set, trying to nail all of the sets/reps in the gym which Dig has set and get used to all of the gear. I believe I have achieved that now so all systems go.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PMSL mother in law from hell 

TorRip giving you some jip mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

I have a sports massage/deep tissue massage before the gym, lots of tender areas on back, he got a lot of heat into those areas, saying that most of my back was very inflexible and tight. I'll see how it feels tomorrow.

Weight : 122.8KG

*Dead*

60 * 10

100 * 8

140 * 4

180 * 1

210 * 6 - near failure.

*Rack Dead* (just below knee)

220 * 8 - rest/pause, found this hard and was blowing for a good while afterwards.

*CG Underhand Pulldown*

37.5 (each side) * 10 - move up next week, lovely arch in back and felt these in right areas.

34 8r * 3s - pretty comfortable but getting tired.

Still not feeling as strong as I should but enjoyed the session and look forward to upper body tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL mother in law from hell
> 
> TorRip giving you some jip mate?


Bad swelling, heat, cannot bend leg and a little fever each time. Have asked him to swap out and he said he will. Probably just a personal reaction which I have as one of the lads is getting on fine with it.

Mother-in-Law from Hell gone today by time I get home from work.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*CUT DAY 9*

Weight 268lbs.

Feeling really good at the moment, diet was bang on yesterday, lots of fluids, 7/8 hours kip and I feel I am definitely tightening up (2lb loss since yesterday). I think the weight will settle now and hopefully will continue to fall.

Sports massage has eradicated my usual early morning aches and pains from back too. Will add in every 4 weeks I think.

Two tasty additions to diet at weekend. "Fage Total 0% - All natural fat free greek yoghurt" - so creamy it is unreal. Franks Red Hot Chilli n Lime sauce - super tasty and zingy.

Upper body today, feeling fired up for it.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

That Frank's sauce is amazing!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY (14/10/2014)*

Food has been going in well today, I am really hungry and lots of fluids drunk too.

Foamrolling and dislocations. Stretching.

*BENCH*

60 * 10

105 * 3 - felt heavy

115 * 2 - smashed these up, gave great confidence for rest

122.5 * 1

127.5 * 1

135 * 1 - went up fine.

112.5 * 5 - failure.

*CG Bench*

80 * 5

90 * 5

100 * 5 - felt fatigued from bench beforehand.

*Dbell Bench*

30 * 12

30 * 10

30 * 9

30 * 10

*BB Curl*

40 * 12 - lovely burn in biceps for these.

40 * 9

40 * 10

Really good session and one I wouldn't have been able to complete fairly recently. My endurance is increasingly daily. Feeling really good and everything seems to be coming together.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Last meal is 6 eggs with 2 pieces of wholemeal toast. I have been eating roughly one piece of the toast a night and binning the other as it is so dry without butter, that it is like eating leather. Anyhow, sorted it. Made "eggy" bread and then scrambled the remaining eggs, was very tasty and went down very well.

All food in already!! Appetite has been raging today, body getting used to the clean food.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*CUT DAY 10 (15/10/2014)*

Weight 268lbs.

Rest day today and working from home. Plan is to do minimal work and to finish the boy's bedroom (hang pictures, new light switch etc). He can then move back into it instead of staying in his Mum's bed.

Hopefully booking tickets for our trip to New Orleans today, looking to go in May next year (brother lives there and is getting married) - missus and kids very excited about going. I've been down the East coast numerous times but missus and kids never been to USA so new experience for them.

Finding diet easy to stick to and very easy to stay off the beer. I would like to get to 266lbs by Saturday = 19st dead.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*CUT DAY 11/LEGS DAY (16/10/2014)*

Weight : 268lbs

I had my first "challenge" last night, I was fookin starving in the evening and all food had been consumed. I drank loads of water to fill myself up and went to bed. Even though weight is remaining steady, my shape is changing and there is a feel of more tightness on the body and also looseness on the work trousers. As I have added gear recently maybe a recomp is happening rather than a direct drop of weight as the gear will add water weight etc.

Anyhow, all food prepped, enjoying the grub now I have nailed down the sauces etc. Swapped out tuna steak for smoked cod loin which is super tastu anyhow.

Legs today without squats so see how that goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*LEG DAY*

Food, sleep, fluids spot on. Feeling very healthy and bursting to get the gym after a day of rest yesterday.

*Toe Press DC Style* - 5 second pause.

135 * 15 - beautiful burn, can go heavier on these now.

*Leg Press* (2 min rests)

300 * 20 - found this fine, need to go heavier.

300 * 20

300 * 25

*Leg Curl*

First rep hurt like hell, with the cushion biting into my right quad where my large injection lump is. 2ml Torrip 301 on Monday night has caused havoc with my right quad with heat, swelling and slight fever. Had to bin these instantly.

*Leg Extension*

120 *12

150 * 8

120 * 10

90 * 17 - rest/pause

Legs jellied and struggling up the stairs.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Been unexpectedly away from gym, diet and work last week. Back to it tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 1/UPPER BODY*

After a full week off gym and diet, I have decided that this should be the start point of the diet (@Hilly). Weight is now 120.4KG so has come down quite a bit anyway but with all of the travelling over the past week to visit family, food wasn't great and rest wasn't great.

Definitely not feeling that powerful today but just wanted to crack through it.

No PEDS for 7 days too.

*Incline BB Bench Press*

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

95kg x 5 - felt heavy today.

90kg x 5

70kg x 12

*BNP Smith* - the bane of my life and definitely my weakest lift due to shoulder problem.

41kg x 8

41kg x 8 - had to work for this, nearly all out.

32kg x 8

32kg x 8

*Dips* - feeling pumped across upper chest, delts and tris. Just needed to ground any out.

5 - Triceps were so smashed that when I tried to get up on first attempt, I just trembled and flopped down

6 - Same as first set, felt comical trying to balance on jellied arms.

Weights are not big but felt a good pump session and certainly felt pumped across top half of body.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looking good in here mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 2/SQUAT DAY*

Finally sorted diet out, lots of water, not sleeping great, defo not full power, still no PEDS (will be sorted tonight).

Weight : 120.7KG, second belt buckle down (from the first aborted diet attempt, not just this one)

Took caffeine tab an hour before, felt like I was coming up on something . Will take it 30-45 mins before gym next time.

*SQUAT*

60 * 8

100 * 5

140 * 3

185 * 2 - felt a little heavy, not much power there today.

206 * 1 - wraps, belt, gumshield. Flew up OK.

225 * 2 - wraps, belt, gumshield, sniff. All out, found this brutally hard, first one was very, very nearly all out, body was screaming at me to stop and rack, had to show some bottle and power through, just got it up, defo 100% all out. Blowing so hard, sweating heavily.

180 * 3 - belt and gumshield. I wanted 5 here but got a good 3 and legs went on 4th when I was 1/2 way down, nearly lost it, just managed to get back up and rack it.

110 * 15 - more like cardio, found it reasonably tough, especially after all the earlier reps.

SLDL : No chance, felt dizzy everytime I bent down, blowing so hard, didn't bottle it, body just gave up.

After the last week I had with sub-optimal food, water and rest, I wasn't expecting today to be great but felt a little disappointed in it (I did 225 * 5 relatively easy not too long ago). I felt dizzy and a little sick at the end of the session. Legs were properly jellied, this was the hardest squat session I can remember (I have probably had better sessions but I was probably in better condition then).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> looking good in here mate :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, last week knocked me back a little but family comes before gym/work etc.

Back to it this week.


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Just been trying to catch up.......

It's a mighty journal dude..... The best of luck!!

I'll be following from now on... :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 3/BACK DAY*

Hunger is kicking in, I was starving last night and this morning. I allowed myself a little peanut butter last night before bed.

Wrecked after the leg session last night and found it hard to get out of bed at 04:10 this morning.

Lots of food and water last night and this morning to prep for gym, 3rd day on bounce and can feel it, little tired and quads/hammies tender too.

Still PED-less. Working solo.

Weight : 121KG

*Closegrip UH Pulldown*

41s * 8 - felt great, nice arch in back and feel right across lats.

34s 10r * 3s - actually harder than what I thought, just about got last two out on last set.

*Horizontal plane row*

55s - too heavy

50s * 8 - didn't get a great feel from this machine today, not too sure I rate it.

45s * 10

40 * 12

Gym was surprisingly busy today and waited 10mins for powercage or squat rack but had to give up so no BOR 

*DB Row*

45 * 8 - felt as a first set

40 8r * 3s - nice weight.

Jabbed 10iu fast slin afters so am getting stuck into food etc now. 1 more gym sesh tomorrow and then 3 days off.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Michael81 said:


> Just been trying to catch up.......
> 
> It's a mighty journal dude..... The best of luck!!
> 
> I'll be following from now on... :thumb:


Cheers mate, there is good and bad in here


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 4/UPPER BODY DAY*

Diet and fluids spot on.

@hilly knows what he is doing, my body seems to be recomping daily, Guinness gut has gone, clothes are looser, especially around waist and belly area, hunger is unreal at all times, forcing food down but still hungry. I actually feel bigger up top too.

All gear back in today. I swapped the TORRIP301 (too painful) for Apollo RIP240, much improved.

Weight : 120.4KG

Fourth day on the bounce, body is very sore and tired (hammys, quads and triceps mainly). Working solo.

*BENCH*

40 * 5

60 * 5

80 * 5

100 * 3 - everything feels heavy today. @Dig wanted me to go heavy, no chance, not wimping out, just burnt out.

110 6r * 4s - heavy.

*Dbell Bench*

35s 8r * 4s - nice weight in current condition.

*BB Curl*

40kg * 40 reps (failure/1min rest/failure etc, aim is to complete these reps in 5 or less sets) - got these done in 5 sets, just.

Found it very hard today and I know that Dig is really pushing me to get volume and endurance in. Still struggling to keep up but will definitely perservere. Also my split this week was no good, next week back to usual split:-

M : Gym

T : Gym

W : Off

T : Gym

F : Gym

S : Off

S : Off

Hopefully, this will help to enable me to handle the increased volume.

I am enjoying the food and also the gym though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 5/REST DAY*

Weight : 261.6lbs (on home scales which will be used for Saturday morning weight ins). Not too sure starting weight, probably use tomorrow's weigh-in as a marker but I remember being 272lbs recently (within last few months anyhow) and 267lbs a couple of weeks ago. Weight is definitely coming off but strength seems OK. Endurance is the issue and Dig is punishing me to sort this out.

The surprising thing is, I haven't weighed one food yet, just gone by eye and what is on the label and guess. Also I have mixed the meals up and if I didn't fancy rice, I'd go for double jacket potato that day. I have been strict with no little treats etc though. Once the weight loss stalls, I'll get more serious and weigh everything and sick to diet religiously. I knew that just cutting out Guinness and tightening up diet would be good enough for the first x number of weeks.

Anyhow, rest day/working from home - this is where I find it challenging with head in fridge hundreds of times a day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Seems like all is going to plan mate.

Enjoying the training and food I take it?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*WEEK 1 WEIGH-IN*

Weight : 262.8lbs

Food was good yesterday, all clean, lots of diet drinks to help cravings but I did crack and have 4 pieces of Lindt Excellence Dark Chocolate late last night after the kids Halloween party. Plan is to lose 2lbs a week so target for next week is 260lbs. I am adding cardio in this week too as well as 4 gym sessions.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Seems like all is going to plan mate.
> 
> Enjoying the training and food I take it?


Morning Rob, yes mate, no booze, diet and gym great, starting to feel much lighter and fitter, all is going well. I'll keep on with this now until I am happy with where I am at. Usually I start to feel small around 245lbs so have to get over that mental hurdle.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Well done so far mate. Good to have your head in the right place for this diet.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Rob, yes mate, no booze, diet and gym great, starting to feel much lighter and fitter, all is going well. I'll keep on with this now until I am happy with where I am at. Usually I start to feel small around 245lbs so have to get over that mental hurdle.


Keep at it mate! And Ffs 245lbs is not small lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 7/REST DAY*

Weight : 262.4lbs

I had my cheat meal last night, we went to a country pub and had a monster fish and chips with mushy peas, tartar sauce, a pot of chip-shop curry sauce and 3 rounds of bread and butter. I was so full I couldn't fit a pudding in so we went for a drive and then pulled into Morrisons. I picked up a monster cheesecake, felt too guilty, put it down and got myself my favourite chocolate (quite healthy too) = Lindt Excellence 90% Cocoa (Dark Supreme). Liquid refreshment was 2 pints of Diet Coke 

Anyhow, weight has stayed roughly the same so no real damage done. Back on regime today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Well done so far mate. Good to have your head in the right place for this diet.


Thanks Ben, about fookin time hey


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Keep at it mate! And Ffs 245lbs is not small lol


Cheers mate, I know but I suppose it is relative and also a mental issue. I want to get sub-245 anyhow so we'll see how I react!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Ben, about fookin time hey


Hardest part IMO mate. Training hard is fun, dieting is hard but impossible if heads not straight.

Moved house on Friday so home gym is getting ordered soon. Can't wait for that


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 8*

After a great weekend of rest (in bed at 20:30 last night) and spending time with family, I am looking forward to a week of hard work - 4 gym sessions (M, T, T, F) and 3 * 30 min cardio sessions. Aim for Saturday is 260lbs, diet is still not weighed so lets see how that goes, can always tighten up considerably if need be.

All PEDS in this week too.

Feeling really good and healthy so hopefully get some decent numbers in gym this week and hope endurance is improved.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hardest part IMO mate. Training hard is fun, dieting is hard but impossible if heads not straight.
> 
> Moved house on Friday so home gym is getting ordered soon. Can't wait for that


Good luck mate, moving house is a pain. Pics of gym please.

Head is 100% and I am totally committed, no booze, enjoying the dieting etc. Bring it on.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *DIET DAY 8*
> 
> After a great weekend of rest (in bed at 20:30 last night) and spending time with family, I am looking forward to a week of hard work - 4 gym sessions (M, T, T, F) and 3 * 30 min cardio sessions. Aim for Saturday is 260lbs, diet is still not weighed so lets see how that goes, can always tighten up considerably if need be.
> 
> ...


Have a good week bud


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Buzzing to get down the gym today, looking forward to it, feel ready to go, caffeine tab dropped and all food/fluids in, with intra workout shake ready. 8iu fast slin pre and post wo.

Weight : 121 KG (the weight are just to keep myself motivated, real weights are taken on Saturday weigh ins)

*DEADS*

60 * 8

100 * 6

140 * 4

180 * 2 - flew up like nothing on bar.

225 * 4 - (chalk, gumshield) really, really upset over this, wanted 6, should easy be pulling that number so angry and will put it right next time.

*Rack Dead* (just below knee)

225 * 8 - (chalk, gumshield, straps) made up for the sh1te deads with this, hitting my numbers OK.

*DB Row*

45s 8r * 3s - found this fine, go heavier next time.

37.5s * 15 - same as above, CV gave out before muscles.

Decent session but still fooked off about deads. Don't want to blame diet (lots of food and carbs), don't want to blame lack of PEDS recently, I'll just blame myself, work harder and keep living clean then I will get 6 next time. Game on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 9*

30 mins cardio last night, just a brisk walk with missus about 7pm (my Mum, who is visiting minded the kids). Enjoyed it, little nippy to start with but once we got going it was fine, had a good crack too.

Bed at 20:30. Food and drink spot on.

Update on PED situation : 150mg (old)ProChem Anavar pd, 150mg Zaralone Proviron pd, 2.5ml of Apollo RIP240 when my quads can take it (still quite pippy and creates a red, hot area around 3" in diameter from injection site). Aim to get 4 shots in a week. 8iu fast slin pre and post WO. Looking to add in a pre-WO shot, Mtren or something as I have vials of the pre-WO stuff which need using. 50mcg Tiromel T3 pd. Aromasin as and when, probably 3 times a week.

Upper body day today too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER BODY DAY*

Weight : 120.8KG

Upper and lower back is tender from yesterday so lots of stretching and foam rolling. I am in a little discomfit from what feels like a nipped nerve on left scapula, spine-side. I have had 2 painkillers this morning so just crack on.

*Incline Bench*

Bar * loads

40 * 10

60 * 8

80 * 10

80 * 10

80 * 8 - this was failure.

*Smith OHP* (weight not including counterbalanced 7KG bar)

41kg 8r * 3s

32kg * 16 - failure, delts on fire.

*Dips*

BW * 3 - this was hurting the nerve so bailed.

BW * 2 - tried again, hurt again, so bailed it.

I felt a little tired today after the deads yesterday but got through it OK, I just wish I could have cracked the dips too. Rest day tomorrow and back to it on Thursday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 10*

Rest day today as I am WFH, will be plasterboarding NOV's bedroom ceiling before I skim it at the weekend. Good cardio 

I had a bit of a mishap yesterday. 10iu fast slin pre and post WO, had my intra shake and a decent amount of food post WO. Anyhow, about 12:00 I started to get the usual hypo feelings (shaking, sweating, vision going) so I started eating everything I had (0% fat free Greek Yoghurt, Fish and rice etc) but these didn't help. Anyhow, in desperation, I ate a Snickers and a KitKat. Gutted. Will defo affect weight/diet but nothing could be done, I will drop the post WO slin now.

It will be interesting to see weight on Saturday as all PEDS have been introduced this week so there may even be a rise in BW. I am defo looking and feeling much better at the moment though!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds like it's going to plan, except the hypo bit! Lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 11/LEG DAY*

Diet still good apart from the mishap with the hypo/choc. No cardio yesterday but I did plasterboard @Nov ceiling so got a good sweat on doing that. I am being crippled by the RIP blend again so I jabbed 5ml of D Hacks Test E last night to mix it up. Orals are 100mg Var and 100mg Winny a day. Also I have introduced pre-WO shots, 1ml Apollo MTren and 1ml WC PW125 so that should make the workouts more intensive.

Weight is up this week but I think that is due to the introduction of all the gear, body is changing for the better daily and I am treating this as a recomp and not strictly a diet, although obviously I would like to strip down. Will be hard to gauge progress just off a weight number though I reckon. I'll just keep going until I am happy.

No booze for 17 days and I have no intention of drinking in the near future. I want to nail this recomp/diet and get my numbers up, BP has actually regressed this year!!

Leg day today but no squats.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds good you junkie 

Hit that 30 day mark and that's a job well done!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jabbed 5ml test e just to mix it up! Ha! Good journal so far mate! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*LEG DAY*

Food, rest (bed at 19:30 last night, same time as my 4yo  ), fluids, everything spot on.

10iu slin, 1ml WC PW125 and 1ml Apollo Mtren.

Weight 120.5KG

*Toe Press *(DC style)

145 * 15 - definite burn at end but maybe go heavier now.

*Leg Press*

340 20r * 3s - rest pause, got to 12, then 17, then 20. Absolute killers, balls to the wall, took me 5 mins to recover from each set, felt a little queasy at end 

*Leg Curl*

85kg * 15 - failure

85kg * 14 - failure

85kg * 10 - failure, power in hammies dying, had to really work for the 10.

*Leg Extension*

150 * 12 - full stack, felt brutal, got to 11 OK and then power just went.

120 * 14 - feeling it now, getting little tired.

Great session, managed to get through all exercises and feel like I had more energy at the end. The "clean living, no booze" lifestyle is kicking in now and I hope to see good results.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds good you junkie
> 
> Hit that 30 day mark and that's a job well done!


Haahaa, junkie  clean living dude at moment mate.

I am planning on doing much longer than 30 days mate. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> Jabbed 5ml test e just to mix it up! Ha! Good journal so far mate! Keep up the good work.


The RIP has been crippling me so wanted to have a change. It is only D Hacks so prob only a small amount of test in there


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, junkie  clean living dude at moment mate.
> 
> I am planning on doing much longer than 30 days mate. Let's see how it goes.


We're all behind you mate, get past Xmas and you are laughing!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> *DIET DAY 10*
> 
> Rest day today as I am WFH, will be plasterboarding NOV's bedroom ceiling before I skim it at the weekend. Good cardio
> 
> ...


Jesus good everything went okey ! Subbed btw


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> We're all behind you mate, get past Xmas and you are laughing!!


As you know, drink is my achilles heel and I only post the tip of the iceberg on here, the reality isn't great so I have decided that I don't need the sh1t so will be abstaining fdor a long time (hopefully) mate.

Thanks Rob.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Jesus good everything went okey ! Subbed btw


Thanks mate, gutted I had to break diet and eat the choccy, tasted good though 

How are you these days? In a good place?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, gutted I had to break diet and eat the choccy, tasted good though
> 
> How are you these days? In a good place?


Very mate working & health is top notch, started B&C again started gym again this week & i'm running a test tren & eq cycle  check out my journal mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> As you know, drink is my achilles heel and I only post the tip of the iceberg on here, the reality isn't great so I have decided that I don't need the sh1t so will be abstaining fdor a long time (hopefully) mate.
> 
> Thanks Rob.


Good man! Least you admit it mate.

You can see the extra focus and effort you are putting in with the help of Hilly so as long as you keep it up I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Very mate working & health is top notch, started B&C again started gym again this week & i'm running a test tren & eq cycle  check out my journal mate


Good man, I'll pop over, good to hear that all is good.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Good man! Least you admit it mate.
> 
> You can see the extra focus and effort you are putting in with the help of Hilly so as long as you keep it up I'm sure you'll be fine


Yes mate, Hilly and Dig are great so don't want to let them down and want to start really giving this game a good go. I'm not getting any younger.......


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Yes mate, Hilly and Dig are great so don't want to let them down and want to start really giving this game a good go. I'm not getting any younger.......


Mate you could create an awesome physique with those guys helping you. Head down and crack on


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 12/BENCH DAY*

Just had a quick weigh in and weighed 263lbs so may not drop any weight this week but I have added in lots of different PEDs which will obviously add water weight. I look and feel much better though so not worried.

I am feeling so tired in the evenings, I was in bed at 19:30 again last night, resting and reading with lights out about 20:15. This must be a period of adjustment and I hope it sorts itself out as kids aren't in bed by this stage. I like to relax with missus once kids in bed etc.

Food and fluids perfect again although I do seem to be drinking a lot of diet drinks, maybe too many.

Bench day today, hope to get some reasonable numbers, shoulder doesn't feel too bad. Working solo again as @Nov is fixing up new house.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

No pre-WO gear today, just 10iu slin. Food and fluids good this morning too. Good sleep last night.

Weight : 120.7KG

*Bench*

60 * 10

80 * 8

100 * 3 - feeling good and powerful

110 * 3

125 * 2 - flew up

132.5 * 2 - first one was fine, second had a touch from @theProducer. Disappointing.

110 * 5

*CGBP*

100 * 4 - comically, I went for 5 and failed, no spotter @theProducer had gone to check himself out in the mirrors  ), so bar went on chest, rolled to groin area and couldn't get the fokker off. Had to be rescued by one of the boys in the gym.

90 * 5

80 * 7

*DB Bench*

30s * 12 - focusing on left arm which always fails first and goes off line. Failure.

30s * 11 - failure.

30s * 9 - failure.

30s * 9 - failure.

*BB Curl*

45 8r * 3s - found these tough.

35 * 12 - failure.

Another good session with endurance much improved. I just need to get the top end figures up now, bench has always been a weakness of mine and a bugbear. I need some technique training I reckon so am planning on getting down to see Bulldog some time.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *BENCH DAY*
> 
> No pre-WO gear today, just 10iu slin. Food and fluids good this morning too. Good sleep last night.
> 
> ...


Great benching buddy :thumb:

Doing flat bench myself tonight for the first time in at least 4 months... hoping for some big numbers


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> *BENCH DAY*
> 
> No pre-WO gear today, just 10iu slin. Food and fluids good this morning too. Good sleep last night.
> 
> ...


Some mighty fine work there mate !


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

All sounding good mate glad to see you're cracking on without the booze and other crap.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*WEEK 2 WEIGH-IN*

Weight : 261.8lbs (-1lb from last week)

To be honest, I am really happy with the weight figure, I actually thought I was going to put weight on this week due to the introduction of all of the PEDS. Body is changing rapidly and I am looking and feeling much better.

Still not weighing food but I am eating very clean. Obviously no booze and no intention in the short to mid-term. I did manage only 1 cardio session this week but gym sessions have been brutal.

Obviously lots of areas for improvement but things coming along nicely.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Great benching buddy :thumb:
> 
> Doing flat bench myself tonight for the first time in at least 4 months... hoping for some big numbers


THanks mate, hope the benching went well


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kreig said:


> All sounding good mate glad to see you're cracking on without the booze and other crap.


Always a weakness of mine but decided it was no good for me so have binned it for short to mid-term. Seeing good changes already.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Always a weakness of mine but decided it was no good for me so have binned it for short to mid-term. Seeing good changes already.


I think if you can stay away from booze period that would be even better no ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> I think if you can stay away from booze period that would be even better no ?


Definitely mate, one day at a time :beer:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Definitely mate, one day at a time


Good man


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> THanks mate, hope the benching went well


130 x 7 buzzing with that first week back benching


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> 130 x 7 buzzing with that first week back benching


Tremendous, well done


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Tremendous, well done


Thanks buddy


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 14/REST DAY*

Cheat night last night, same pub as last week as kids love it, massive fish, chips, mushy peas and a pot of chip-shop curry sauce, was lovely again, no bread and butter this week as I had a massive New-York Cheesecake waiting for us when we got back, munched that too. No beer, just one pint of diet coke. Just weight myself and 0.6lbs up so no damage done. I'll be mixing the cheat up next week, little girl's 7th birthday so talk is Prezzo, I am already planning my order 

Going to @Novo78 new house this morning to skim the master bedroom ceiling, I haven't plastered for about 4 years so expect a challenging morning, especially as ceilings are so difficult and this is a decent size for one man to sort. I'll treat it as cardio.

Hilly has restricted the diet a little for the next week so looking forward to seeing what effect this has on the physique. Awaiting Dig training schedule but I feel in full flight now so expect a decent week's training. Bring it on.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Enjoy the plastering lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy the plastering lol


I enjoy getting plastered not fookin plastering :cursing:

Cheers Rob, how's the head after the beers last night?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I enjoy getting plastered not fookin plastering :cursing:
> 
> Cheers Rob, how's the head after the beers last night?


PMSL

Fine thanks mate, probably kick in later


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Plastering done, decent sized ceiling with a feature, a sloped edge near the window where the roof protrudes, meaning I had to fashion a straight line with the plaster, was pretty difficult. I found it tough, especially on right delt and the sweat was dripping off my nose at times, defo counting it as cardio


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Plastering done, decent sized ceiling with a feature, a sloped edge near the window where the roof protrudes, meaning I had to fashion a straight line with the plaster, was pretty difficult. I found it tough, especially on right delt and the sweat was dripping off my nose at times, defo counting it as cardio


Lol least it's done now mate 

I start sweating hoovering up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 15/BACK DAY*

The plastering killed me yesterday, I was in bed reading for 19:00 and lights out by 20:00 so a good 8 hours kip. Diet and fluids good too so all going well. I did drink about 2l Diet Coke and this gave me a dodgy stomach so I am going to cut down on the diet drinks and drink more sparkly water (love this).

Back day with no deads or BOR. Meadows rows, never done these before and never seen them done. Look forward to getting stuck into them anyhow.

Long 1 hour walk around nature park/lake with missus and kids yesterday, weather was beautiful, very sunny but crisp, my favourite weather TBH. Spotted some herons, great crested glebes and jays.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BACK DAY*

Mega busy at work, quick write-up.

Working with @Novo78 today, prep (rest/food/sleep/fluids) has been good, 10iu slin pre-WO.

Weight : 119.5KG - massive drop over the weekend and I have dropped another belt buckle (3 buckles now). Shirts are feeling looser around mid-section too.

*Meadow Row* (I have never done these, indeed I have never even seen these before) - @theProducer helped with setup and technique.

40 * 12 - felt alien movement, not natural at all.

60 * 12 - felt very weird, maybe technique not correct, unnatural.

40 * 20 - this felt better

*Neutral Grip Pulldown*

27s * 12 - felt lovely, really nice stretch. Concentrating on not swinging and squeezing lats on all of the sets.

30.5s * 12 - fine.

34s * 12 - failure

34s * 10 - failure

34s * 10 - failure

*Dbell Row*

45s 8r x 3s - these were fine, move onto the 50s next time.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Meadows rows are great mate once you get the technique nailed. Have a butchers at this from the man himself

Meadows rows version 2.MPG - YouTube


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 16/BENCH DAY 1*

Still not weighing food and going by eye, need to drop some pounds this week so will see how I get on, if I don't drop enough, all food will be weighed and I will stick to the Hilly diet religiously. I feel like the weight is still coming off with my less-than-scientific method so will continue until I hit a sticking point. Everything spot on yesterday and bed at 20:00, I seem to be sleeping MORE since I cleaned my life up, I thought I would sleep less. Anyhow, feeling real good and healthy.

PEDS : I seen to have sorted my PIP issue with the Apollo RIP240, I mix 1.5ml with 1ml D Hacks Test E 300, jab that, no pip. I'll jab that 5 days a week. Orals have settled on 150mg Var, 150mg Winny and 100mg Prov pd. 10iu slin pre-WO.

Bench (first of two bench days this week) and squats next two days so look forward to them.

Food has been good, lots of smoked cod loin, mash, boiled potatoes, jacket potatoes, simple clean food really but I have been enjoying it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Meadows rows are great mate once you get the technique nailed. Have a butchers at this from the man himself
> 
> Meadows rows version 2.MPG - YouTube


Thanks GB, will take a look at that tonight.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY 1*

Really looking forward to today, all prep spot on. Bench and OHP are weaknesses of mine so want to tackle them head on and start making good progress.

*2 Board Bench* (2 finger width closer grip)

50KG * 6 - WU

65 * 6 - WU

80 * 6 - fine.

100 * 6 - fine.

120 * 6 - felt fine, could have went higher but was advised not to go all out, defo nice weight though.

105 * 6 - fine

*Smith shoulder Press TO FRONT* (not done these for a long, long time)

52 * 10 - tried this weight, found it fine so decided to increase.

66 * 10 - perfect weight.

66 * 9 - failure.

66 * 7 - found this very, very tough.

*BB Curl*

50 * 8 - getting a little tired now and squeezed these out, bit swingy on last rep.

45 * 9 - fine.

40 * 9 - fine, tiredness stopped me from going for more, power was there.

I seem to have a narrow band of power. i.e. I spent 4 years doing squat, DL and BP and nothing much else. It seems as though I am having to go back to the beginning on a lot of these exercises and lifting small weights - it doesn't seem as though my power from the big three is transferable to all of these new exercises @Dig is throwing at me. Anyhow, I am enjoying it and will persevere. I am sure it will give me more rounded strength and physique.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It will be good in the long run mate,what you are doing here is cuting out the weak chain links and pressing in stronger ones,the finished item will reflect it,on low assistance ,bear with this as you say,top man!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *DIET DAY 16/BENCH DAY 1*
> 
> Still not weighing food and going by eye, need to drop some pounds this week so will see how I get on, if I don't drop enough, all food will be weighed and I will stick to the Hilly diet religiously. I feel like the weight is still coming off with my less-than-scientific method so will continue until I hit a sticking point. Everything spot on yesterday and bed at 20:00, I seem to be sleeping MORE since I cleaned my life up, I thought I would sleep less. Anyhow, feeling real good and healthy.
> 
> ...


I thought scales were on fish,never thought of weighing anything,all i do is stay hungry to lose weight and stay full to gain....science at its best pmsl


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I thought scales were on fish,never thought of weighing anything,all i do is stay hungry to lose weight and stay full to gain....science at its best pmsl


Bloody works though lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I thought scales were on fish,never thought of weighing anything,all i do is stay hungry to lose weight and stay full to gain....science at its best pmsl


haha

smoked cod loin where u get this (my local tesco only has fresh cod fillets) ? i cook cod but it tends to stink the house out lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

cas said:


> Bloody works though lol


What does buddy ,weighing it?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

biglbs said:


> What does buddy ,weighing it?


Staying hungry to loose weight, and keeping full to gain


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> It will be good in the long run mate,what you are doing here is cuting out the weak chain links and pressing in stronger ones,the finished item will reflect it,on low assistance ,bear with this as you say,top man!


Hey Mr T, precisely my thinking too, I had reached a plateau with the big three so I need to change something up. Hoping this will do the trick and enable the 300KG DL and SQ next year.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I thought scales were on fish,never thought of weighing anything,all i do is stay hungry to lose weight and stay full to gain....science at its best pmsl


I hate being hungry though :cursing:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> haha
> 
> smoked cod loin where u get this (my local tesco only has fresh cod fillets) ? i cook cod but it tends to stink the house out lol


Morrisons mate, great when they do 1/2 price, last time I got £100 worth and whacked it in freezer!! It does stink though!! Tastes lovely


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

cas said:


> Staying hungry to loose weight, and keeping full to gain


Sorry mate,it does for sure ,i always up the fat and protein lowering carbs too on a cut,if bulking eat everything in bundles pmsl....i miss bulking!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I hate being hungry though :cursing:


It is the end of the world as we know it buddy...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 17/SQUAT DAY*

Still sleeping like a baby, lights out by 20:00 and awake for 04:00 so 8 hours solid sleep. Food and fluids been spot on. I need to get some cardio in sometime, I am struggling to fit it in, I may need to do it on my WFH day and weekend days.

Heavy squats today so really looking forward to that. I am a little tired after 2 days on the bounce in the gym, this is third day but I have 1ml WC PW125 and 1ml BSI Mtren DS to kickstart me pre-WO.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Prep has been great so no excuses today. 14iu slin pre-WO. I had a 2ml barrel full of 1ml WC PW125 and 1ml BSI Mtren DS. Must have come a little lose in bag, when I pressed the plunger it exploded, all over work shirt, I smell like a pharamcy with oil all over front of shirt 

Weight : 118.3KG (weight is falling off me  )

*SQUAT* - concentrating on depth and technique, back straight, head up, wide stance, narrow grip. Still got issue with bar placement on back at heavier weights, almost a high bar squat.

60 * 6 - lovely stretch.

100 * 5 - lovely stretch.

120 * 4 - fine.

145 * 3 - fine.

160 * 2 (belt and gumshield) - below parallel, fine.

180 * 1 (wraps, belt and gumshield) - below parallel, easy.

200 * 5 (wraps, belt and gumshield) - below parallel, had to push on last rep, maybe 90% of total power.

200 * 3 (wraps, belt and gumshield) - much easier than first set, always takes me one set to get used to weight. Way below parallel.

120 * 15 (belt only) - rest/pause, got to 7 then 10, then 12 then singles. Felt sick afterwards and was blowing hard for a while.

*Leg Curl*

120 * 12 - powered to 8 and then had to grind.

90 * 15 - powered to 10 and then had to grind. Legs had turned to jelly by this stage.

*Seated calf raise*

Tried a heavy set but kept getting cramps in both calves.

3 sets of 15 reps at a light weight, think it was about 60KG.

Great session, really enjoyed it, felt very strong on squats, can defo go heavier, calves were sh1te but haven't worked them before!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 18/REST DAY*

Seems to be getting boring stating the same thing over and over again but I am being a very good boy and all food, fluids, rest etc spot on again. I had a late night though, about 21:30  . Working from home today so will attempt some cardio work permitting.

Anyhow, just had an unofficial weigh-in on home scales which will be used for Saturdays official weigh-in and came in at 259.0 lbs which is way under target of 260lbs so very happy indeed with that. That is 2st down on 1st Jan 2014 also. I'll keep to diet and try to drop some more before Sat.

Rest day today, little tired so lounging about house eating and drinking is the order of the day and then bench tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Enjoy the rest day mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy the rest day mate


THanks Rob, will do, what are plans for the day?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET*

5am - 500g tub 0% fat greek yogurt, 1 scoop pro powder, 1 teaspoon peanut butter.

8am - 2 large baked potato - 2 tins tuna with light mayo. 25g cashews.

9am - Train. Intra shake - 20g EAA, 50g cyclic dextrin, creatine, taurine etc etc.

11am - 1 pack uncle bens rice, 200g salmon. 2 bananas.

2pm - 100g tuna steak, 250g mash.

5pm - 100g tuna steak, 250g mash.

8pm - 2 whole eggs and 8 egg whites on 2 slices wholemeal toast.

I have no idea of total cals and/or macros


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> THanks Rob, will do, what are plans for the day?


Woke up with man flu lol

But off to train back now and then to work - no sofa and TV for me young man! Pmsl


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Woke up with man flu lol
> 
> But off to train back now and then to work - no sofa and TV for me young man! Pmsl


Hope you feel better.

Enjoy sesh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hope you feel better.
> 
> Enjoy sesh


Yeah me too lol

Enjoy all that food!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> *DIET*
> 
> 5am - 500g tub 0% fat greek yogurt, 1 scoop pro powder, 1 teaspoon peanut butter.
> 
> ...


Wish I could cut on that!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 19/BENCH DAY*

Prep was really good yesterday, I was hungry for most of the day (I always am the day after heavy squats) but stuck to diet and drank lots of fluids to help fill me up. I am usually depleted after squats too so the 259.0lbs reading may be a little misleading.

ANyhow, bench today, working solo.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Legs are a little tender from Wednesday, especially teardrop and hammies. I feel a little tired too but no excuses. 15iu slin beforehand, 2 bananas and a load of salmon and boiled potatoes.

Weight : 118.5KG

*BENCH*

60 * 5

80 * 3

95 * 3

110 3 * 3 - nice weight but nowhere near 100%

*No Touch 3 count pause*

80 * 2

90 * 2

100 * 2

105 * 2 - slow down and power up, fine.

*Incline Flys*

16s 10r * 5s - short rest periods. Very light on first set but getting tired towards the end.

Nice light session to end the week. Enjoyed it though. Nice restful weekend, daughter is 7yo so lots of family activities. Cheat on Sunday, looking like Prezzo, prawn risotto and a pizza is what I am planning. Monster cheesecake afterwards.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*WEEK 3 WEIGH-IN*

Weight : 257.0lbs (-4.8lb from last week)

Get the fook in, all of the hunger pains were worth it, a massive 4.8lbs drop in the past week!!

I am still not weighing food and just going by eye, no need to get too scientific with figures like the above. No cardio either, just pure hard work with diet and hitting the workouts hard which @Dig provides.

@hilly great week mate, really going to do some damage over the coming weeks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> *WEEK 3 WEIGH-IN*
> 
> Weight : 257.0lbs (-4.8lb from last week)
> 
> ...


Well done mate that's a good loss in a week. Hunger is hard to deal with but it's worth it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *WEEK 3 WEIGH-IN*
> 
> Weight : 257.0lbs (-4.8lb from last week)
> 
> ...


Great work...stay hungry buddy,impressive loss that,it will slow as water levels sort themselves out,as you don't really want to keep losing 5lb/week as mass will be off too,ideal is 2 to 3 lbs once settled in....as that is 7 to 10 thousand calories per week,i lost mine around there at 8500 per week for about 40 weeks...along with a 30lb recomp,possible with assistance ,basically moving 130lb,over about 18 months(,including recomps) ,i did some periods of recomp too to 'normalise' my weight so i did not yoyo.My theory is that your body holds thresholds it is used to more readily ,than one it has just arrived at after losing say 100lb,it becomes accustomed if you like.Fact or not it has worked for me,i now mainly just recomp,weight is stable between 330 and 338(water mainly)the mirror prefers me daily at the mo....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Well done mate that's a good loss in a week. Hunger is hard to deal with but it's worth it.


THanks mate, expect the weight loss to slow and the cut to become harder, introducing cardio and weighing all foods but pleased with the start


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Great work...stay hungry buddy,impressive loss that,it will slow as water levels sort themselves out,as you don't really want to keep losing 5lb/week as mass will be off too,ideal is 2 to 3 lbs once settled in....as that is 7 to 10 thousand calories per week,i lost mine around there at 8500 per week for about 40 weeks...along with a 30lb recomp,possible with assistance ,basically moving 130lb,over about 18 months(,including recomps) ,i did some periods of recomp too to 'normalise' my weight so i did not yoyo.My theory is that your body holds thresholds it is used to more readily ,than one it has just arrived at after losing say 100lb,it becomes accustomed if you like.Fact or not it has worked for me,i now mainly just recomp,weight is stable between 330 and 338(water mainly)the mirror prefers me daily at the mo....


THanks Mr T, I am expecting it to become more difficult as time goes on with weight loss slowing, cardio and tighter diet will be required. I was drinking lots of Guinness so that is lots of empty cals too.

Your weight loss was amazing mate!! I do agree about these thresholds/setpoints and body becomes accustomed to a certain weight.

I am not too sure about where I want to get to, 10-12%BF would be nice but need to retain some strength too. Avi pic was about 17st 10lbs IIRC, maybe 17st would be a good aim for now.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> *WEEK 3 WEIGH-IN*
> 
> Weight : 257.0lbs (-4.8lb from last week)
> 
> ...


Fantastic that bud. Just keep grinding thru this next week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Stuck to the diet with no issues yesterday, I did think that I was going to struggle as Saturday is cheat day usually but I was in bed for 20:00 (only 5 hours kip on Friday as missus went out so I waited up for her). I have been getting up at my usual time (04:00) to squeeze some work in before kids get up. Continuation of little girl's birthday weekend today so it is cinema for Muppets this morning (invariably I fall asleep so a nice 90 min kip for me), shopping this afternoon and then Prezzo (buy one meal get second for £2.50 so I am sorted for my two meals ). WIll be hunting down cheesecake today as Morrisons had sold out of the "Signature Millionnaires Cheesecake" as they had reduced it from £4 to £3 so everybody had cleared the shelves, gutted.

Just weighed myself, 258 so weight is fluctuating a little.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Stuck to the diet with no issues yesterday, I did think that I was going to struggle as Saturday is cheat day usually but I was in bed for 20:00 (only 5 hours kip on Friday as missus went out so I waited up for her). I have been getting up at my usual time (04:00) to squeeze some work in before kids get up. Continuation of little girl's birthday weekend today so it is cinema for Muppets this morning (invariably I fall asleep so a nice 90 min kip for me), shopping this afternoon and then Prezzo (buy one meal get second for £2.50 so I am sorted for my two meals ). WIll be hunting down cheesecake today as Morrisons had sold out of the "Signature Millionnaires Cheesecake" as they had reduced it from £4 to £3 so everybody had cleared the shelves, gutted.
> 
> Just weighed myself, 258 so weight is fluctuating a little.


ive been waking up early lately for some reason,its doing my head in lol,,,,jabbed a couple of mil while

making coffee just to kill time


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mal said:


> ive been waking up early lately for some reason,its doing my head in lol,,,,jabbed a couple of mil while
> 
> making coffee just to kill time


What time are you going bed? On Tren? At least you used your time usefully 

That reminds me, I need to mix HCG and jab that.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> What time are you going bed? On Tren? At least you used your time usefully
> 
> That reminds me, I need to mix HCG and jab that.


im doing 800test and 500mast ,,,must be the mast mate,giving me loads of energy haha...

have been going to bed earlier that might be it too..and didn't have my usual 10 Weetabix

late which usually sends me into a coma:laugh:,notice I get poorer sleep when dieting..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mal said:


> im doing 800test and 500mast ,,,must be the mast mate,giving me loads of energy haha...
> 
> have been going to bed earlier that might be it too..and didn't have my usual 10 Weetabix
> 
> late which usually sends me into a coma:laugh:,notice I get poorer sleep when dieting..


10 Weetabix, yum yum.

I am the same, sh1te sleep when dieting, I love to fill myself right up before bed, sleep like a baby then


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> 10 Weetabix, yum yum.
> 
> I am the same, sh1te sleep when dieting, I love to fill myself right up before bed, sleep like a baby then


I know ,make sure I don't make the same mistake tonight,plus ive got a sunday dinner to attend

around 5 ish..cant wait for that and cheesecake for afters hopefully


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mal said:


> I know ,make sure I don't make the same mistake tonight,plus ive got a sunday dinner to attend
> 
> around 5 ish..cant wait for that and cheesecake for afters hopefully


Enjoy the cheat, I am excited about mine today too :drool:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Even fookin weetabix has shrunk,ffs ....still nice though..nom


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Even fookin weetabix has shrunk,ffs ....still nice though..nom


Recon i could do 20 in one go if i was focused


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Film was sh1te and I couldn't sleep as I got a good sleep in last night

Just had lunch, 600g mash and 420g Smoked Haddock. Very full and will tide me over until Prezzo.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Starter of olives then penne con salmone and vegetarian pizza with extra topping of chicken washed down with sparkling water. 300g Sainsbury's millionaire's cheesecake (1400 cals just for cheesecake  ). I need to go and lie down on my bed :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 22/DEAD DAY*

Weight is 258lbs so no damage done by the cheesecake :thumb:

Prep has been good, heavy deads today (looking for 240 * 4), really, really looking forward to that, working solo again.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *DIET DAY 22/DEAD DAY*
> 
> Weight is 258lbs so no damage done by the cheesecake :thumb:
> 
> Prep has been good, heavy deads today (looking for 240 * 4), really, really looking forward to that, working solo again.


Good luck on the Deads mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

All prep fine, 15iu slin, 30ml Dbol and 1.5ml Apollo Mtren beforehand.

*DEADS*

60 * 5

100 * 4

140 * 3 - felt heavy, also felt dizzy when I put the bar down.

170 * 3 - not feeling so good here, feeling demotivated, very mellow and almost blacking out when releasing the bar.

200 * 2 - trying to get more air in, firing down the intra workout shake but still dizziness, probably the worst today.

220 * 1 - again dizzy, was questioning whether I go for the 240s.

240 * 4 - chalk, gumshield and nose tork. Managed to rile myself up, 4 snorts on the tork, attacked the bar. First two flew up like nothing on bar, 3rd required a little more effort and 4th was almost all out, a little hitching was required. No dizziness at the end, very weird. Very pleased with the 4 reps though!!

*Dbell Row*

50s 8r * 3s - usually I would have binned off the rest of the session but @Dig would have moaned at me AGAIN  , so I decided to dig deep and crack on. These were fine.

40s * 15 - getting tired, weight was very light, CV gave out, tired.

*CG Uhand Pulldown*

37 (each side) * 6 - comically my strength has completely gone by now, grinding through them.

33.5 * 7 - no strength.

30 * 8 - totally spent.

Really, really hard session, glad I MTFU and cracked on with the deads, feel good afterwards but very tired.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good lifting buddy,strong a55


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 23/BENCH DAY*

After feeling dizzy in the gym and pushing hard, I felt a little sick afterwards and "not right" for the rest of the day, struggling with food (I managed to get two shakes down me with a handful of nuts last night). I got home to my girls 7th birthday party, loads of screaming young girls running about so went for a lie down in my room, took some paracetamol and perked up a little about 19:00 so cooked food for today. Good sleep so feel OK today, bench day. Also I have 60KG BB curls today too (first time), I'll post up how many good reps I get.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Good lifting buddy,strong a55


Thanks Mr T, wrecked me for the rest of the day :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

The bane of my life. Feeling a little tired and weary after yesterday but all prep has been good.

*Bench *(2 finger closer grip)

60 * 8

80 * 6

100 * 3

115 * 3 - feeling heavy and front left delt was hurting.

125 * 3 - squeezed the third out but harder than it should have been.

135 * 2 - touch on last.

@Dig, these were meant to be 2 board bench but I misread it as 2 fingers closer.

*Smith Shoulder Press to front*

70 * 8 - felt heavy again, got 5 and then grounbd the rest.

70 * 7 - same as above.

70 * 6 - got to 4 and then ground out another 2.

*BB Curl*

60 * 5 (4 were good form) - @Righty, no vid mate but did them fine for 4 reps.

55 * 6 - getting tired now.

45 * 8 - spent.

I have a nice day working from home tomorrow and a day off the gym resting. Feel like I need it, worked very hard in gym on Monday and did what I could today.

As usual, disappointed on bench day, my left shoulder is still restricting the weights but also I was feeling yesterday. Dig and I have discussed switching around exercises so that I am fresh on them on a Monday but his preference is to hit the bigger compounds on a Monday (SQ and DL) so I am following his advice.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 25/SQUAT DAY*

First real challenge of the diet. I seem to have picked up a heavy cold/manflu from the kids and missus, broken sleep last night due to nose being blocked and breathing through mouth, drying it out, sore throat etc etc. Came on yesterday morning, appetite has suffered too, also I had a Beechams and some lozenges which seem to be full of sugar so negative effect on diet too.

Anyhow, I'm still hitting the gym, squats 212.5*5 is what I am looking for.

No orals/jabs/anything whilst ill so bpdy recovers first.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

As mentioned, prep not great, on paracetamol and lozenges this morning. Food has gone in OK and fluids fine too. I have decided to hit gym and see how it goes.

*Squat*

60 * 5 - nice stretch.

100 * 5 - nice stretch.

120 * 3 - nice stretch.

145 * 3 - felt fine, powerful, shot out of hole, way below para.

160 * 2 (belt and gumshield) - great again.

190 * 2 (belt, wraps and gumshield) - almost ATG, nice form.

212.5 * 5 (belt, wraps and gumshield) - this is when I realised I wasn't 100%. Depth wasn't as good as warmups, just para, I was dizzy throughout the set and was losing balance, 5th rep I really had to grind, back came into play a little, got the 5 reps though so happy with that. Felt a little sick, very dizzy and not right afterwards, binned rest of workout.

I had a long lie-down in changing room and am feeling a little rough now. Glad I went and got the 5 though. Back on it tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 26/BENCH DAY II*

Still not well, surviving on Beechams, lozenges, paracetamol and CNP ProPeptide. Even so, feel bloated and heavy, not looking forward to weigh in tomorrow but least of my worries at the moment. I will be hitting bench for second time this week, just have to see how it goes.

I have a nice weekend to rest with a little work planned, my cheat on Saturday night and a trip to [email protected] on Sunday to buy an 8 man Air Beam tent for the spring (should be some good offers on at the moment).


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Man flu sucks lol

Had mine last week, passed it onto the Mrs


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Man flu sucks lol
> 
> Had mine last week, passed it onto the Mrs


sharing is caring


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY II*

Feeling a little better today, maybe the drugs are working. Working solo and pushed for time so really going through the sets quickly, unusual for me as I like to get breath fully recovered between sets.

*Bench*

60 * 3 - nice stretch, lots of crunching and cracking in upper back and left shoulder area.

80 * 3

100 * 3

120 * 3 - fine.

120 * 3 - fine, had to push on last rep.

120 * 5 - slight touch on last rep.

*No touch 3 ct pause*

105 3s * 2r - found these harder than anticipated.

90 * 4 - fine.

*Dbell Bench*

40s * 8 - by this stage, the pump in pecs and front delts was awesome. Dig wanted 6+, got 8.

35s * 8 - blew my load by now, struggling with power.

30s * 12 - had to really push for these.

*Incline fly*

20s * 6 - comically nothing left!!

16 * 12 - dropped weight and squeezed these out. Spent.

Massive pump and enjoyed the session, struggled to get t-shirt off afterwards.

@Dig, I am enjoying the intensity of the workouts, ready to step up again mate for next week, will be 100% by then.

@hilly, unsure about the weigh-in tomorrow but body shape is changing massively, trousers are looser on my 4th belt buckle too. Happy days.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*WEEK 4 WEIGH-IN*

Weight : 260.8lbs (+3.8lb from last week)

After a rollercoaster of a week where I was ill and couldn't get food in, I have put on more than expected. I did think the 257.0 was a false figure last week but even so, surprised at today's figure (I have been feeling bloated since Wednesday when I started feeling ill). Trousers are just as loose and mirror is improving all of the time. Therefore I am not too worried.

No cardio was done and I wasn't weighing any food. I have still been hungry at times, especially last night too.

@hilly, there are a number of options available for this week. Start weighing the food religiously. Add in cardio. Thoughts?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 28/REST DAY*

Usual pub fish and chips and monster cheesecake for cheat, different chef so fish and chips were down from 9/10 to 5/10 so that boozer has now dropped off the list. Weight today is 259.0lbs so almost 2lbs off yesterday, really fluctuating, I did 1hr cardio yesterday though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 29/BACK DAY*

I started weighing my food for work today, FFS, 500g of mash is a tiny amount, I reckon I have been allowing myself almost 50-100% more than that so that is why the weight loss has stalled. Eyes bigger than belly, nah, but you know what I mean.

@hilly I will post up a day's diet for you, it does deviate from the plan but............

BOR and other stuff today, no deads which I always find disappointing but will crack on.

One last thing : Liverpool FC are gash, Brenda must be getting twitchy and if this continues, gone at end of season.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol what ya like! Have a good one mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Today's food* (I'll edit the post to update/edit to this list throughout the day).

05:00 500ml Alpro unsweetened Almond milk, 2 scoops CNP ProPeptide. Coffee with 3 sweeteners.

08:00 2 large jacket potatoes, 2 tins tuna, light mayo. 2 cans diet Coke.

09:00 Train with intra drink (50g Vitargo and other stuff).

11:00 150g smoked cod loin, 250g mash. 2 cans diet Coke.

14:00 150g smoked cod loin, 250g mash.

17:00 300g smoked cod loin, 300g mash, broccoli, peas.

19:00 500ml Alpro unsweetened Almond milk, 2 scoops CNP ProPeptide. 2 tablespoons WholeEarth Peanut Butter.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> *DIET DAY 29/BACK DAY*
> 
> I started weighing my food for work today, FFS, 500g of mash is a tiny amount, I reckon I have been allowing myself almost 50-100% more than that so that is why the weight loss has stalled. Eyes bigger than belly, nah, but you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


When you weigh your food you realise how little portions are lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Lol what ya like! Have a good one mate


Haahaa, I like my grub mate as you know, and am used to massive portions. I'll have to shrink my belly to get used to the new sized portions


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FelonE said:


> When you weigh your food you realise how little portions are lol


Dead right mate, was shocked!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Dead right mate, was shocked!!!


Lol.You're doing well though mate.Good work :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Lol.You're doing well though mate.Good work :thumb:


Cheers!! Not going to enjoy eating like a Pencil Neck though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, I like my grub mate as you know, and am used to massive portions. I'll have to shrink my belly to get used to the new sized portions


Crazy isn't it, seems like a child's portion sometimes!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BACK DAY*

Prep has been excellent again, foood, sleep, fluids, rest spot on.

*BOR *- only done these a few times so weights still quite light, will start building up now.

60 * 10

80 * 6

100 * 4

120 * 8 - go heavier next week, seem to have the exercise form and technique now sorted.

100 * 12

85 * 18

*Pull ups *(negatives)

5r x 3s - comically, these were more difficult than I imagined.

*Hyperextensions *(using kettlebells with arms stretched holding on to kettlebells).

BW * 10

20KG * 10

40KG * 10

48KG * 10

64KG * 10 - burnt my lower back out completely, really struggling to walk after this exercise, couldn't sit properly, only way I could get comfortable was to lie flat. Also felt this exercise on lower back (obviously), glutes, hammies and calves!!

*Dbell Row*

50s * 14®, 12(L) - rest pause, enjoyed these, could go heavier now but these are biggest dumbells.

42s * 18®, 16(L)

Good session, lower back pumps now gone, miss doing deadlifts though.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> *DIET DAY 29/BACK DAY*
> 
> I started weighing my food for work today, FFS, 500g of mash is a tiny amount, I reckon I have been allowing myself almost 50-100% more than that so that is why the weight loss has stalled. Eyes bigger than belly, nah, but you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Lmao


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 30/CHEST DAY*

All food weighed and logged above for yesterday. The session yesterday must have worked muscles I do not normally work as hard as I feel a little bruised and battered this morning. Lots of rolling and warmups today I reckon. Just weighed myself 260.0lbs so have to keep a close eye on this, 1 hour cardio planned for tomorrow and maybe drop food at weekend if needed after weigh in.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*CHEST DAY 1*

Feeling pretty good, a little tired and tender from yesterday but ready to go. Waist is still getting tighter and nearly on last hole on belt (that will be 5 holes down from start of cut/recomp) - @hilly .

*CG 2 BOARD*

60 * 6 - warmup.

80 * 6 - warmup.

100 * 6 - nice stretch.

125 * 4 - failed on 5th rep, miscalculated weight so ended up doing 125KG instead of 120kg. Felt like I had blew my chest with this set and I'm pretty sure it affected following sets.

120 * 5 - testing but good.

120 * 5 - touch on last.

*Smith Shoulder Press to front*

70 * 10 - all out.

66 * 10 - rest pause, all out.

*BB Curl*

45 * 12 - failure.

45 * 9 - failure.

35 * 15 - CV failure.

*CG Bench to chest *(LADDER 1-10 reps - 1 rep 10 secs breath, 2 reps 10 sec breath etc all way up to 10)

Started with 80kg and ended with 40kg - comically ended up with 40kg, intense burn in tris, delts and chest.

Another good session, @Dig is turning the intensity up and I am enjoying it.


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

I was shocked when i started weighing my food too, It's unbelievable how small 200g of rice or chicken is..... :confused1:

Keep at it though mate.... Looks like the structure is taking shape....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 31/REST DAY*

Weight is steady on 260.0lbs, not decreasing though so need to keep an eye on it. I did have an extra shake with one scoop ProPeptide last night as I was starving about 19:30 (I had a late night as I went to bed at about 20:30  ). Day off the gym today but have a 1 hour fast walk/cardio planned with @Novo78 for 10:30 dependent on the weather, specifically the rain.

Looking forward to squats tomorrow, 4 reps with 5 plates a side. Very confident, bring it on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET*

5:00 500ml Alpro unsweetened Almond milk, 1 scoop CNP ProPeptide.

08:00 2 large jacket potatoes, 2 tins tuna, light mayo.

09:00 Train with intra drink (50g Vitargo and other stuff).

11:00 150g smoked cod loin, 250g mash.

14:00 150g smoked cod loin, 250g mash.

17:00 300g smoked cod loin, 300g mash.

19:00 500ml Alpro unsweetened Almond milk, 1 scoop CNP ProPeptide. 2 tablespoons WholeEarth Peanut Butter.

The cod loin/mash can and will change to different fish (tuna steak/smoked haddock/even chicken breast) and the mash to boiled potatoes or rice sometimes.

*CARDIO*

4 * 30 mins per week of brisk walking.

*PEDS*

3ml Apollo RIP240 and 2ml D Hacks Test E 300 3 * pw.

100mg ProChem Anavar (expiry date 2013) pd (weekdays only).

100mg ProChem Winstrol (expiry date 2013) pd (weekdays only).

100mg D Hacks Proviron pd (weekdays only).

50mcg D Hacks T3 pd.

1 tab ProChem Aromasin (expiry date 2014) pd (weekdays only).

1ml Apollo Mtren before heavy session (usually once a week).

15iu slin pre-WO.

@hilly a few subtle changes above, 1 scoop whey now and dropping orals to 100mg etc etc. Wanted to keep you 100% up-to-date in case we need to change anything at weekend.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol at the expired stuff


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Just cruising still then I see


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 32/SQUAT DAY*

Weight is 256.4lbs this morning so a significant drop, hope I can take this and maybe more into Saturday's official weigh-in. The 1.5 hours of cardio must have helped yesterday and I also had the insane hunger pains which I usually get before a large weight drop. I actually enjoy them now as I know what is happening.

Squats today, looking for 220KG * 4+, will really push hard, get a vid too, no massive gut hanging over belt 

Added in chicken and fresh salmon today, sick of cod loin!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> *DIET DAY 32/SQUAT DAY*
> 
> Weight is 256.4lbs this morning so a significant drop, hope I can take this and maybe more into Saturday's official weigh-in. The 1.5 hours of cardio must have helped yesterday and I also had the insane hunger pains which I usually get before a large weight drop. I actually enjoy them now as I know what is happening.
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate.What weight are you aiming to reach?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *DIET DAY 32/SQUAT DAY*
> 
> Weight is 256.4lbs this morning so a significant drop, hope I can take this and maybe more into Saturday's official weigh-in. The 1.5 hours of cardio must have helped yesterday and I also had the insane hunger pains which I usually get before a large weight drop. I actually enjoy them now as I know what is happening.
> 
> ...


I wanna see you 200lb ripped!! Lol

Keep up the good work mate, very good to see you are doing so well


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Good stuff mate.What weight are you aiming to reach?


Well, the plan was to get down to 238lbs/17st and go from there but something has come up. On TM, there is talk of an "experiment", controlled regarding gear and food whereby there will be a number of people taking various amount of same UGL test and food. I have been roped into that with the 6g test pw/4k food pd ratio so plan to start that in 2nd week of Jan.

Should be fun.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I wanna see you 200lb ripped!! Lol
> 
> Keep up the good work mate, very good to see you are doing so well


Morning Robrigo, don't think I have been 200lb since early 20s when I was a raver, not eating at weekends 

Thanks mate !!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Well, the plan was to get down to 238lbs/17st and go from there but something has come up. On TM, there is talk of an "experiment", controlled regarding gear and food whereby there will be a number of people taking various amount of same UGL test and food. I have been roped into that with the 6g test pw/4k food pd ratio so plan to start that in 2nd week of Jan.
> 
> Should be fun.


6g test? Holy sh1t lol.You're my hero haha.Good luck.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Heavy squats today but 3rd session of the week. As everyone knows I like to do heavy work on a Monday so I am 100% fresh. Anyhow, feeling good, everything spot on so no excuses.

15iu slin, 30mg Dbol and 1.5ml Apollo Mtren pre-WO.

*SQUAT*

60 * 5 - legs were very tight with both quads sore from PIP-type issues, very hard to get para.

100 * 5 - weight was helping to get para and quads warming up.

140 * 3 (belt) - felt heavy, not feeling strong.

170 * 2 (lever belt, wraps and gumshield) - switched on, anger in, felt much better, drove up and bar nearly took off.

200 * 1 (lever belt, wraps and gumshield) - felt great.

220 * 4 (Inzer two prong belt, wraps, gumshield and sniff) - wanted 5 or more here, not at 100%, drove through them though, got vid.

130 * 10 (belt) - struggling with quads again, had to really struggle through these.

*Leg Curl*

130 * 8, dropped to 120 * 2, dropped to 110 * 2.

*Calfs*

3 heavy sets 8-15 reps (cannot remember weights).

Little disappointed I didn't get more than 4, I do think the cardio yesterday took a little out of me and also with this being 3rd sesh of the week. Will post vid up tonight.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Robrigo, don't think I have been 200lb since early 20s when I was a raver, not eating at weekends
> 
> Thanks mate !!


So even when you was a young pill popping goon you weighed the same as I do now Pmsl


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome reps mate, got some good definition in your outer quads too


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> Awesome reps mate, got some good definition in your outer quads too


Thanks mate, wanted 5, will get more next time.

How are you getting on? Training OK etc?


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, wanted 5, will get more next time.
> 
> How are you getting on? Training OK etc?


 I think you actually had 5 in you, very explosive power.

I'm good thanks, work is all over the place, falling out of my attic didn't help with my training tho!

Wishing you all the best on this next step of your journey


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 33/BENCH DAY II*

Working from home today as I have to complete some work tonight in EST time. This means that I will be paying a visit to 1RM, I haven't been there for a while. @Greyphantom did Tony go to the worlds or different comp?

Quads a little tender after squats yesterday. Benching today, bane of my life but I'll put 100% in.

Weigh-in tomorrow, hope to have lost some lbs this week, then massive Chinese tomorrow night.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> I think you actually had 5 in you, very explosive power.
> 
> I'm good thanks, work is all over the place, falling out of my attic didn't help with my training tho!
> 
> Wishing you all the best on this next step of your journey


Thanks mate, I wasn't firing on all cylinders yesterday, I also think 5 was there, will put it right next week.

Hope you didn't damage yourself too badly when you fell!!

Cutting until 2nd week of Jan and then starting the TM "experiment" - will be fun imo.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Details of experiment in Jan.

The TM dosage experiment 2015


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Details of experiment in Jan.
> 
> The TM dosage experiment 2015


How surprising you should volunteer for the nutter dose 

Should be interesting though. Might give me a reason to look at TM lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Details of experiment in Jan.
> 
> The TM dosage experiment 2015


Knew you'd go balls deep Pmsl


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY II*

Trensomnia may have hit last night, wide awake at 02:30 so I ended up getting up at 03:30, downstairs, logged on to work and updated TM blog 

Anyhow, all good and ready to go at 1RM. Was great to be back to this gym, I have actually missed it, Tony Giddings showed me his World Championship belt etc, had a crack with him, told him Darren called him a pr**k, looked a little confused so I showed him the TM post and then he burst out laughing.

No pre-WO, no slin etc, feeling a little lethargic, both quads are sore from jabs.

2 * 20 min cardio this morning too.

*Bench*

60 * 6 - bench was set up lovely, Texas bar etc etc, makes a massive difference.

80 * 6 - nice stretch

100 * 4 - no issues

110 * 2 - flew up

120 * 1 - flew up

127.5 * 4 - first 3 flew up but then needed a little touch around my sticking point which is where pecs pass the weight to the tris.

112.5 * 6 - little touch on 6th

*No Touch 3 ct pause*

105 3r x 2s - harder than what I tend to think about these beforehand. Ground them out.

*DB Bench*

30s 12r x 4s - more cardio than anything, light weight, enjoyed them.

Reasonable session, still sh1te at bench, need to work harder and get some decent numbers again. @Dig looking forward to heavy deads next week, I am ready


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> How surprising you should volunteer for the nutter dose
> 
> Should be interesting though. Might give me a reason to look at TM lol


I was stitched up I tell thee


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Huntingground said:


> *DIET DAY 33/BENCH DAY II*
> 
> Working from home today as I have to complete some work tonight in EST time. This means that I will be paying a visit to 1RM, I haven't been there for a while. @Greyphantom did Tony go to the worlds or different comp?
> 
> ...


yep he did mate... glad you passed on my message


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*WEEK 5 WEIGH-IN*

Week 5 Weigh-in : 257.8lbs

Food has been weighed and cardio has been added in. I have checked through the thread and here are historical figures:-

16/10 = 268lbs

Starting weight : approx 266lbs

Week 1 Weigh-in : 262.8lbs

Week 2 Weigh-in : 261.8lbs

Week 3 Weigh-in : 257.0lbs

Week 4 Weigh-in : 260.8lbs

Week 5 Weigh-in : 257.8lbs

Hilly what are your thoughts on the above? Overall loss looks OK but too much fluctuation recently so maybe intervention required or do you want to leave it for another week with food weighed and cardio in? Your shout mate.

When I do the school run, all of the missus's friends are mentioning my weight loss, either to me or to missus when I am not about, two of them were going on about it yesterday. Only issue was that one of them said I was looking much smaller, I had to put her straight!! Also I have two pair of jeans which I mainly wear, fat pair (38" waist, loose fit on leg) and thin pair (36" waist, loose fit on leg) and yesterday was the first time in a while I have managed to get the thin pair on (little tight on quads but fine around waist). Definitely recomping and still on lots of gear so unsure as to whether I should be dropping weight more quickly or stick to what we are doing. Anyhow, I am enjoying it.

Rest day today, Chinese meal cheat tonight, I have got my Millionnaires Cheesecake already with double cream


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 35/REST DAY*

Proper cheat meal last night, we got a Chinese takeaway and I defrosted 400g prawns too. Mushroom foo yung, large chips, large egg fried rice, 3 curry sauces (added the prawns to this, put in wok and heated). Chocolate cheesecake and double cream. So thirsty in the night and actually feel a little hungover after eating so much. Weight is 259lbs so spiked up a little.

Rest day today, usual family stuff. Dig will be sorting out training schedule today, excited to see what is in there, heavy deads tomorrow I hope. Hilly will be sorting my new diet too, hope he doesn't leave me hungry!!


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome cheat feast (meal)


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 36/DEAD DAY*

Weight : 259lbs

Weekend was very restful, spent loads of times with family, no drinking as usual, good food, water and rest. Raring to go today, will be going for a triple at 250KG. Extremely confident, will get vid.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Feeling healthy, strong, rested and raring to go. No excuses.

15iu slin, 30mg Dbol. I wanted to pin 1.5ml BSI Mtren DS, plunged needle in, nothing would go through pin, took needle out and discovered that the gear had crystallised in the pin. Binned it.

*Deads*

Lots of stretching, foamrolling etc

60 * 6

100 * 4

145 * 3

185 * 2 - (chalk, mixed grip) flew up, feeling good.

205 * 1 - (chalk, mixed grip) feeling like this could be a good day.

225 * 1 - (chalk, mixed grip) again, really easy, like nothing on bar.

250 * 4 - (chalk, mixed grip, gumshield, sniff) got the vid, first one really easy, next two fine, had to hitch 4th, was there a 5th there? Buzzing off this, must be rep PB!!

*Incline Row *(with a bar) - first time I have done these.

60 * 10

80 * 10

100 * 12 - failure.

100 * 10 - failure.

100 * 8 - failure.

*CG Uhand Pulldown*

34s * 12 - felt these deep down in lower lats. Starting to get tired.

34s * 12 - starting to struggle from 8 onwards.

34s * 6 dropped to 30.5 * 6. Spent.

Great session, just shows the improvement that clean living has brought. Feeling fitter, slimmer, all is going great!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

How had your back not exploded? Lol.

Strong work though mate with no belt or straps.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looking well fattie :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


>


Beast


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> How had your back not exploded? Lol.
> 
> Strong work though mate with no belt or straps.


That is really good form for me mate 

Should have went for a 5th really, I'll ask Dig whether I can rep out on 260 in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> looking well fattie :thumbup1:


Cheers Slim, hope you're well


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 37/BENCH DAY 1*

Weight : 256.8lbs

Diet was spot on yesterday and in bed for 20:00 so 8 hours kip, had 3 slashes in night (as usual). Lower and upper back is tender today so just about to foamroll and will stretch and foamroll before bench. I have an hours cardio planned on treadmill tomorrow too, hoping to drop some weight this week and get closer to 18st.

I'll be tapering the RIP down now in readiness for Jan 5th when we start The Experiment. Orals will stay in until just before Xmas.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *DIET DAY 37/BENCH DAY 1*
> 
> Weight : 256.8lbs
> 
> ...


I think you should try 10g lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I think you should try 10g lol


JW wanted me to do 10g pharma sust a week for 6 weeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> JW wanted me to do 10g pharma sust a week for 6 weeks


Lol, that would have been awful! 40ml a week


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Not bad lifting on the deads mate........ :lol:

Do you do any cardio at all.?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Michael81 said:


> Not bad lifting on the deads mate........ :lol:
> 
> Do you do any cardio at all.?


Thanks mate. Will go for 260 next time and try to get 4.

I am doing 45-60mins cardio tomorrow!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY 1*

Lots of foamrolling and stretching as lower and upper back was tender today. Feeling a little tired from deads.

*CG 2 Board Bench *

60 * 10 - crunching and cracking across back and shoulders, felt great.

80 * 8 - comfortable.

100 * 3 - comfortable.

110 * 3 - comfortable.

120 * 2 - powered these up.

130 * 5 - touch on last, needed 3 but got 5 so happy with that.

122.5 * 6 - starting to fatigue now, wanted 5, got 6.

*Smith S.Press (to front)* - bar touches chest on front.

71 * 10 - too heavy really and blew myself out.

66 * 8 - rest/pause, struggle.

61 * 8 - rest/pause, struggle.

*Preacher Curl*

35 * 10 - powerful.

45 * 8 - fine.

50 * 4 - too heavy really, struggled like hell.

Downsets stricter

35 * 12 - nice.

35 * 10 - feelign tiredness now.

30 * 12 - dropped weight and got 12 nice reps out.

Bench is coming on a little, shoulders are still weak point, still struggling with left shoulder injury. I didn't have time for the French Press today.


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate. Will go for 260 next time and try to get 4.
> 
> *I am doing 45-60mins cardio tomorrow!!*


I feel your pain mate.... I've got mine tonight!!

But it's got be done.... :thumbdown:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 38/CARDIO DAY 1*

Weight : 255.4lbs

Usually work from home on Wednesday but decided to work from home this Friday as it is the unofficial Xmas party at work which I usually arrange and always ends up very naughty and messy. Swerved it big time!! Anyhow, that means I can hit the gym for a cardio sesh today and hit 1RM for bench II on Friday.

Weight is still coming down nicely, I have been programming an app which tracks weight, will post up results on Saturday after weigh-in, quite interesting actually!! Happy with progress though.

Sleep/rest/food/fluids have all been spot on. I would like to drop a few lbs this week but also make some good progress until Jan 5th when I will have to post up pics for The Experiment.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *DIET DAY 38/CARDIO DAY 1*
> 
> Weight : 255.4lbs
> 
> ...


Good work on dodging that party mate


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Good to see you're completely taking yourself out of those situations mate and it seems to be paying off.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*CARDIO DAY*

45 mins steady state cardio done on treadmill, 6kmh, 6% incline, BPM ranged from 110-125 BPM, calories burnt approx 500. Actually enjoyed it too.

Hit the hot tub/jacuzzi afterwards for a 10 min soak, helped with the tightness in back and shoulder area. Feel refreshed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@R0BLET @kreig

Thanks guys, need to start behaving at 41yo, I have done enough "partying" for a few lifetimes. TIme to knuckle down, work hard in gym.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

well done.........make sure the lure of slug and corney and barrow dont come creeping in


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> well done.........make sure the lure of slug and corney and barrow dont come creeping in


Haahaa, Cat and Canary and The Ledger Building for me. I am WFH most Fridays in run up to Xmas as all of the boys will be on the lash from midday!!


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

hahaah, its been a couple yrs but i used to head down to slug, or cat and canary and tehn move on to bar 38! is it still there?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> @R0BLET @kreig
> 
> Thanks guys, need to start behaving at 41yo, I have done enough "partying" for a few lifetimes. TIme to knuckle down, work hard in gym.


It took me until I was 44 before I realised that the only way I was going to control my excesses was to avoid those situations in the first place, so you're way ahead of me mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> It took me until I was 44 before I realised that the only way I was going to control my excesses was to avoid those situations in the first place, so you're way ahead of me mate:thumbup1:


Cheers Mingster, makes me feel a little better mate.

I haven't spent much time on here recently, need to get over to your journal to see how you are getting on


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> hahaah, its been a couple yrs but i used to head down to slug, or cat and canary and tehn move on to bar 38! is it still there?


Bar 38 has now been renamed mate, not too sure what it is called now. Good times were had in there


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers Mingster, makes me feel a little better mate.
> 
> I haven't spent much time on here recently, need to get over to your journal to see how you are getting on


The best way to stay out of trouble is to avoid it in the first place lol. If I find myself in a wild situation I'm not going to walk away.

You wouldn't like my journal these days mate. It's all volume and reps and 30 second breaks between sets A bit like bodybuilding ffs!! Next year I intend to put up a pic in a Zyzz thread of a 50+ year old natty in way better shape than he ever was:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> The best way to stay out of trouble is to avoid it in the first place lol. If I find myself in a wild situation I'm not going to walk away.
> 
> You wouldn't like my journal these days mate. It's all volume and reps and 30 second breaks between sets A bit like bodybuilding ffs!! Next year I intend to put up a pic in a Zyzz thread of a 50+ year old natty in way better shape than he ever was:lol:


Haahaa, defo not popping over then and no more mention of ZZzz 

Sounds like it is working for you though so well done mate.


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> *CARDIO DAY*
> 
> 45 mins steady state cardio done on treadmill, 6kmh, 6% incline, BPM ranged from 110-125 BPM, calories burnt approx 500. Actually enjoyed it too.
> 
> Hit the hot tub/jacuzzi afterwards for a 10 min soak, helped with the tightness in back and shoulder area. Feel refreshed.


So you survived cardio then mate?!?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Michael81 said:


> So you survived cardio then mate?!?


Haahaa, mind was trying to put me off going, making all kinds of excuses, I though "fook it, I'm going" so got down there and actually enjoyed it.

Did you sort yours out?


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, mind was trying to put me off going, making all kinds of excuses, I though "fook it, I'm going" so got down there and actually enjoyed it.
> 
> Did you sort yours out?


I did mate yes..... 45 minutes, i was counting down the minutes at the end!!

It wasn't that bad either thb..... just need to keep it up.... :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 39/SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 255.8lbs

Really tired last night so went to lie down at 19:00, lights out for 20:00, so am up a little early this morning. Weight is fine, would like to drop to sub-255lbs for Saturday. Missus is out on Xmas party on Saturday so cheat is Sunday, fancy a healthy one so monster roast dinner (chicken breast, roasties, cauliflower cheese, stuffing, the lot  ).

Easy squat day today, think we are going up to 180KG so no heavy stuff.

@hilly, I am bored sh1tless of boil-in-bag rice, find it so difficult to get down. I had an Uncle Bens Mexican Style Rice (cook in microwave in 2 mins). Was really nice. Macros any good? 250g pack. Per 100g 156cals, 2.1g F, 30 C, 3.6P. Thoughts?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Feeling tired today, 3 days on bounce, this will be fourth day, body didn't want to go the gym. All prep has been great. 30mg Dbol and 15iu slin beforehand, loads of food and diet Coke 

*Squat *(all in knee sleeves)

60 * 6 - nice stretch.

100 * 6 - nice stretch.

130 * 5 - way below parallel, concentrating on form, head up, back straight, fire out of hole.

145 * 5 - same as above, feeling heavier than it should.

160 * 5 - same as above. Got vid.

175 * 5 - gumshield and belt, got vid, not all out.

135 * 10 - more there but struggling with right, lower back, feel like I had blown it out with the 4 days on the bounce, not injured, just overworked.

*Toe Press *(DC style)

150 * 10 - wanted 14 but severe burn in calves and struggling with right, lower back.

*Leg Press*

360 * 15 - powered through these.

*Leg Curl *(rest/pause)

85 * 15 - starting to get tired now but wanted to keep going.

85 * 12 - burn on hammies.

85 * 10 - spent.

Good session, much harder than I thought it was going to be and much harder than it looked on paper. Nowhere near full power and I had to work real hard to get through it, especially as I was struggling with over-exertion on lower back.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

One last thing : just been to my mates leaving do at Byron in Canary Wharf - they are a burger place for afficionados apparently (he is a yankee). I took my tupperware box with Uncle Bens egg fried rice, 300g prawns and 150g baked salmon. Looked and felt an absolute tw4t.

Boys were on beer, I was on diet Coke :angry:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> One last thing : just been to my mates leaving do at Byron in Canary Wharf - they are a burger place for afficionados apparently (he is a yankee). I took my tupperware box with Uncle Bens egg fried rice, 300g prawns and 150g baked salmon. Looked and felt an absolute tw4t.
> 
> Boys were on beer, I was on diet Coke :angry:


Smashing PBs over beer mate!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Smashing PBs over beer mate!!


Yes mate, took me 5 years to adjust thinking but it is there now. Need that 300 DL and confident it is coming in Feb.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

SQUAT 160KG * 5


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

SQUAT 175KG * 5


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> One last thing : just been to my mates leaving do at Byron in Canary Wharf - they are a burger place for afficionados apparently (he is a yankee). I took my tupperware box with Uncle Bens egg fried rice, 300g prawns and 150g baked salmon. Looked and felt an absolute tw4t.
> 
> Boys were on beer, I was on diet Coke :angry:


Well done mate. Stay strong.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> SQUAT 175KG * 5


Shhhh1t you make that look so easy lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 40/BENCH DAY II*

Weight : 255.6lbs

Weight isn't coming off as I would like, I wanted to get a couple more pounds off by weigh-in tomorrow. Again, I am defo recomping so this is not all about the scales but even so......

Very tired again last night, I seem to be sleeping 7-8 hours a night which is great. Feel sparkling.

Bench at 1RM today, WFH, will attempt to get some cardio in too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Shhhh1t you make that look so easy lol


The weights yesterday were nice and easy, just the amount of reps made it challenging mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *DIET DAY 40/BENCH DAY II*
> 
> Weight : 255.6lbs
> 
> ...


Have a good one mate


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> *DIET DAY 40/BENCH DAY II*
> 
> Weight : 255.6lbs
> 
> ...


have you thought about trying some HIIT on a bike/cross trainer or rower?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> have you thought about trying some HIIT on a bike/cross trainer or rower?


Fook that, sounds like hard work


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY II*

Working out at 1RM, love the set up there, I would work out there every session if I could.

15iu sin beforehand, good food and fluids.

*Bench* (just chalk for hands). Trying to get technique right, driving through ass and feet too with some arch. Concentrating on weak left side.

60 * 8 - nice stretch.

80 * 6 - nice stretch.

100 * 3 - feeling a little heavy, think I am a little tired as this is 5th day on bounce, need to MTFU.

110 * 2 - flew up.

125 * 1 - flew up

135 * 3 - touch on last, slight touch too.

122.5 * 3 - beautiful weight, almost all out on 3rd.

122.5 * 3 - 100% all out on 3rd rep.

115 * 5 - chest if feeling massive and pumped by now, gassed.

*DB Bench*

37.5s * 16 - feel too light so repped out. Focusing on depth.

37.5s * 14 - too light

40 * 8 - comically felt a little heavy so ground them out. Getting sluggish and tired by now.

*Incline Fly*

20s * 8 - perfect weight, focusing on stretch and depth.

20s * 8 - lovely.

Pecs, front deltas and arms are massively pumped, just struggled in shower to wash myself. Probably one of the best bench sessions I have had, @Dig seems to know my body, what weights and reps it needs, much better than myself.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Fook that, sounds like hard work


if you dont fancy HIIT the 15-20mins on the stepper could be just as good 

oh and increased CV will help you get that DL


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> if you dont fancy HIIT the 15-20mins on the stepper could be just as good
> 
> oh and increased CV will help you get that DL


As I am WFH today, I will be doing 15mins (if she is lucky) HIIT in the sack after this conf call at 11:00. Will that help the DL 

The Apollo OneRIP240 is working a treat, BF% is dropping whilst strength is increasing. Thanks for advice!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> As I am WFH today, I will be doing 15mins (if she is lucky) HIIT in the sack after this conf call at 11:00. Will that help the DL
> 
> The Apollo OneRIP240 is working a treat, BF% is dropping whilst strength is increasing. Thanks for advice!!


awesome mate! hahaha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*WEEK 6 WEIGH-IN*

16/10 = 268lbs

Starting weight : approx 266lbs

Week 1 Weigh-in : 262.8lbs

Week 2 Weigh-in : 261.8lbs

Week 3 Weigh-in : 257.0lbs

Week 4 Weigh-in : 260.8lbs

Week 5 Weigh-in : 257.8lbs

Week 6 Weigh-in : 256.0lbs

Food is being weighed usually and cardio has been added in. I went a little hypo after bench yesterday so got a lot of food down me and also cracked and had 1/2 bar of 90% cocoa dark choc last night. Apart from that, food has been good but plentiful.

I am still treating this as a recomp as I am on decent level of injectables and orals etc.. Work suits are becoming too big and are starting to feel baggy, especially around mid-section.

I was hoping to drop some more this week but feel body is changing well.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 41/REST DAY*

One hour cardio planned for 06:00 this morning, fast walk with @Novo78 (if he can get his lazy, fat arris out of bed).

Food will be spot on today, looking forward to cheat meal tomorrow (roast with all trimmings).

Work Xmas party last night which I swerved so looking forward to the usual tales of debauchery etc.

Quiet day with family stuff, chores etc and then tomorrow putting Xmas tree and decorations up. Kids are sooooo excited!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

1 hour 20 mins cardio done, sub-zero out there, hands are frozen, enjoyed the walk though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 42/REST DAY*

Weight : 255.8lbs

Off the beer for 42 days today, so 6 weeks dry. Over the six weeks, I have stuck to the diet but have not always weighed the food.

I struggled with hunger terribly yesterday and had an extra shake. 4 days gym and 2 sessions of cardio (45 and 80 mins) this week have spiked up the appetite and metabolism.

Cheat day today. On the menu is a Sunday roast with all the trimmings (Gold Standard Nutrition chicken breast, roast potatoes, sprouts, carrots, cauliflower cheese, stuffing, gravy etc with M&S rhubarb crumble with 2 types of cream (extra thick Cornish cream and double cream)). Excited.

Busy day with putting up Xmas tree and all decorations today. If anybody has kids, then try this (my kids loved it) : Personalize video messages from Santa | Portable North Pole - Santa does a video message for kids with information you put in.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

42 days is brilliant mate! Keep at it.

Well and truly focused aren't you.

Enjoy the dinner, I use that chicken - get it cheap off someone at work lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done mate,no booze/miss behaving and strong belt/strap free deads,with 220 squat and rip,will all get you the prize


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 43/REST DAY*

Unscheduled rest day today as I don't feel 100%, lack of sleep on Saturday/Sunday and also the cheat meal must have been too rich as I had squits in the night, very, very dehydrated and actually felt hungover this morning. I am in work and operating at about 80%. Will rest up, early night and hit gym tomorrow.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Delicate little flower aren't you 

Hope alls going back to normal soon


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 44/BACK DAY*

In bed at 19:00 and slept through until 04:30, food was not on plan yesterday, I didn't eat any sh1te but also didn't stick to routine because I wasn't hungry and just tried to get something down me. e.g. for my last two meals I had 6 eggs scrambled on two dry wholmeal toast and a CNP ProPeptide shake with unsweetened Almond Milk. Don't think any damage has been done but weight has spiked to 260lbs after Sunday's cheat.

Back on it today with heavy BORs. Still not 100% so pure will and determination will have to pull me through.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 42 days is brilliant mate! Keep at it.
> 
> Well and truly focused aren't you.
> 
> Enjoy the dinner, I use that chicken - get it cheap off someone at work lol


Thanks Rob, really want to have a good go at it this time, will stay on diet apart from a few days over XMas and New Year and then smash into The Experiment on 5th Jan when I will keep diet and cals clean too. No more booze or partying. Really enjoying it and life is so much better mate. Hope you're well.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Well done mate,no booze/miss behaving and strong belt/strap free deads,with 220 squat and rip,will all get you the prize


THanks Mr T, determined to kick on so no more partying mate, was bored of it and the negatives were outweighing the positives to be honest. Keeping head down until squats on Thursday, 230 * 3, look forward to that. Hope you're well.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Delicate little flower aren't you
> 
> Hope alls going back to normal soon


Haahaa, Ben, I have been called many things in life but never a delicate little flower. Thanks, I like it 

Back on it today mate. Hope you're well. When are you getting journal back up? How is baby?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Rob, really want to have a good go at it this time, will stay on diet apart from a few days over XMas and New Year and then smash into The Experiment on 5th Jan when I will keep diet and cals clean too. No more booze or partying. Really enjoying it and life is so much better mate. Hope you're well.


Sounds like a plan mate!

A few treats at Xmas are to be expected,roll on the experiment


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, Ben, I have been called many things in life but never a delicate little flower. Thanks, I like it
> 
> Back on it today mate. Hope you're well. When are you getting journal back up? How is baby?


Haha should put it in your signature 

I doubt I will mate tbh I find it more hassle than it's worth.

He's great thanks apart from being full of snot at the moment the poor chap. Second cold in as many weeks, me and wife have it too!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY 1*

Still not 100%, still tired and body aching, especially lower back (this happens when I am not 100%). Also PIP high on left quad is horrendous from Sat jab (3ml Apollo RIP240 and 2ml D Hacks Test 300). Literally cannot walk properly or bend leg. Therefore decision was taken to do bench today.

Food has been OK, 15iu slin.

*CG 2 Board Press*

Stretching and foamrolling.

60 * 8 - left leg is literally in the air.

80 * 6 - nice stretch.

100 * 3 - nice stretch.

110 * 3 - nice stretch.

120 * 2 - feeling surprisingly good, leg is bending a little now, lots of BW squats between sets.

130 * 1 - very easy, decide to push the next rep. Still not much leg drive.

148 * 1 - all out. Pleased though, bench seems to be improving again. Got vid.

Down set - 120 * 6 - touch on last.

*French Press*

40kg x 9 - perfect weight.

40kg x 8 - blowing from these.

40kg x 7 - the French Press tired me out, found them much more taxing than expected.

*Front Raise* (with Olympic Bar)

25kg * 10 - never done these before, exactly what I needed, stressing the area where my shoulder/upper back injury is. Getting a little tired now.

25kg * 10 - really enjoyed these.

25kg * 8 - tiredness creeping in.

*Preacher Curl*

40 * 10 - heavy today. Cramping in my upper traps.

35 * 10 - gassed. Again cramping.

30 * 13 - spent.

Good session, nice to be back in gym, firing food and fluids down now. Pleased with bench, seem to be making progress, enjoyed the front raises with BB too.

Weight was 118.5KG so pretty steady but belt is looser again and body feels tighter. Time for some pics I reckon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 45/BACK DAY*

Weight : 258.4lbs

I seem to be having trouble shaking off the cheat weight, but as I have not been 100%, I haven't been perfect with diet too. Feel much better today, caught up on sleep too.

Back day today so look forward to some heavy BORs.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BACK DAY*

All prep has gone well, sleep, rest, food and fluids good.

*BOR *- I have been using power rack/squat rack for BORs and using safety bars below knee for the BB to sit on, this enables me to reset etc. Today, all busy so just used barbell so slightly different exercise/technique.

80 * 8

100 * 6

130 * 5 - form not great, straightnening up a little, maybe a little heavy.

120 * 6 - much better, nice weight.

100 * 13 - feeling this in lower back now, gassed.

85 * 20 - rest pause, got to 10, then 15 thhen 20.

*Pull ups*

5r x 3s - still sh1te at these, mainly negatives if truth is told.

*DB Rows* - meant to be Meadow rows but forgot straps and bar kept turning in hand, couldn't get grip.

50 * 12 - trying to keep technique nice and get reps on left arm too.

50 * 10 - getting a little tired.

50 * 8 - struggling towards end.

Felt a shorter session today, enjoyed it though, still worked hard, miss DLs.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 46/BENCH DAY II*

Weight : 259lbs

Weight is up again, food has been fine, I have not implemented Hilly changes for this week yet as I had already done my weekly shopping on Sunday when they came through so I have retained last week's diet. Changes will come in for next week.

Bench day today, feel a little tired and tender across back but should be fine by 09:30 for gym. Food and fluids will help.

I took a pic yesterday too in changing room, may throw it up later after pixellating face out.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pic from yesterday post-back workout in changing room.

Approx 258-260lbs.

My critique : arms too small, abs coming through, some OK size on quads. Long way to go, lots of hard work ahead. Feel free to comment or rip me 

View attachment 162796


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I want your ab genetics!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Pic from yesterday post-back workout in changing room.
> 
> Approx 258-260lbs.
> 
> ...


Leaning up great. Abs always come through well for you mate, all the compound work!!

Agree on guns, but we all want bigger arms lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Benchbum said:


> I want your ab genetics!


Morning mate, you can buy abs now, that is how I got mine.



Only joking 

I never do any ab work, they just pop through, I wish I had decent arm genetics though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Leaning up great. Abs always come through well for you mate, all the compound work!!
> 
> Agree on guns, but we all want bigger arms lol


Cheers Rob, I'll have to start working arms, I never do!! Hope you're well, enjoy gym this morning


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers Rob, I'll have to start working arms, I never do!! Hope you're well, enjoy gym this morning


Defo mate, get them buggers huge!!

Bit pooped if I'm honest, so had a rest day


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> Pic from yesterday post-back workout in changing room.
> 
> Approx 258-260lbs.
> 
> ...


Impressed mate, for some reason watching your vids I thought you had a powerlifters gut on ya, Glen Ross style. Thick frame on you though. You always trained mainly heavy compounds?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Impressed mate, for some reason watching your vids I thought you had a powerlifters gut on ya, Glen Ross style. Thick frame on you though. You always trained mainly heavy compounds?


Thanks mate, trained for 5 years now, first 6 months didn't have a clue, trained SQ, DL and BP for 3 1/2 years and this year I have been trained by Neil Deighton (Dig)/Powerlifter so still mainly compounds but some accessory work and much more volume and intensity. It should pay off next year I reckon.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking good there buddy,nothing builds core like heavy compounds,for sure,it has served you well,guns,not awful though,after bench,do some CG bench and then blood and guts pushdowns,the triceps will love it,remember big arms are mainly triceps,biceps don't need silly amounts of sets,as they are so small.....cough,I mean generally not specifically yours pmsl,you will never be happy though,mine look skinny to me at 21ins


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Pic from yesterday post-back workout in changing room.
> 
> Approx 258-260lbs.
> 
> ...


Oooh look at you ya show off lol.

Looking good mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 47/REST DAY*

Weight : 255.0lbs

Legs at 1RM were on the schedule for today but a mixture of tiredness, busyness and PIP in left leg (from Saturday FFS, couldn't get foot on ground when benching yesterday, unusual for me to have it for so long) have meant that I have changed plans to do squats tomorrow at 1RM. This will give me an extra day rest and also an extra day for PIP to sort itself. Looking for a triple at 230KG so I have to be on top form.

Anyhow, weight has dropped considerably today, no idea why, I didn't change anything but a nice, welcome present. Weigh-in tomorrow so hope to drop again today. After illness on Sun/Mon/Tues and therefore not sticking to diet 100%, any kind of drop would be grabbed with both hands.

WFH, 4yo boy's nativity play this morning and then BMW garage for motor, making horrible engine noise. Cheat tomorrow night, poss Indian restaurant, dependent on what kids want too. I may attempt some cardio today but want to rest legs for tomorrow so not sure.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Looking good there buddy,nothing builds core like heavy compounds,for sure,it has served you well,guns,not awful though,after bench,do some CG bench and then blood and guts pushdowns,the triceps will love it,remember big arms are mainly triceps,biceps don't need silly amounts of sets,as they are so small.....cough,I mean generally not specifically yours pmsl,you will never be happy though,mine look skinny to me at 21ins


Morning Mr T, thanks for kind words, training is sorted by Dig/Neil Deighton and he has me doing CGBP every week, heavy as poss, my arm don't tend to grow well, they are reasonably strong though. Will keep training them anyhow, want to really hit them over next year.

21 inches  , nice........


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What weight are you cutting down to mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FelonE said:


> What weight are you cutting down to mate?


Original aim was 238lbs/17st mate but treating it more as a recomp now. Will stick to diet until Jan 5th and then increase cals.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Original aim was 238lbs/17st mate but treating it more as a recomp now. Will stick to diet until Jan 5th and then increase cals.


you're looking good already.Fairplay with the dedication you've shown missing out on nights out etc,that's how you do it.It soon comes off if you're disciplined.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FelonE said:


> you're looking good already.Fairplay with the dedication you've shown missing out on nights out etc,that's how you do it.It soon comes off if you're disciplined.


Cheers mate, was getting bored of all the nights out, go out on a Friday and finish up Sunday night, feel fooked all week etc.. I find it easy to diet and stay off the beer but my big enemy is boredom!! I'll keep cracking on regardless.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Mr T, thanks for kind words, training is sorted by Dig/Neil Deighton and he has me doing CGBP every week, heavy as poss, my arm don't tend to grow well, they are reasonably strong though. Will keep training them anyhow, want to really hit them over next year.
> 
> 21 inches  , nice........


Cool,I found the best way on Fri/bi was to make sure I pumped them up fully after smashing them on weight,blood and guts style,just my approach mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

not been on here much as of late but having a good catchup in here is really motivating me to get to the gym#

glad all is going well with gym work and family big guy, and very impressed by the numbers your throwing around

beast


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*WEEK 7 WEIGH-IN/LEG DAY*

16/10 = 268lbs

Starting weight : approx 266lbs

Week 1 Weigh-in : 262.8lbs

Week 2 Weigh-in : 261.8lbs

Week 3 Weigh-in : 257.0lbs

Week 4 Weigh-in : 260.8lbs

Week 5 Weigh-in : 257.8lbs

Week 6 Weigh-in : 256.0lbs

Week 7 Weigh-in : 253.4lbs

With only 3 gym sessions this week, no cardio and being ill at the beginning of the week and therefore not sticking to diet religiously, I had low hopes for todays weigh in. Any kind of weight loss would have been good but to lose 2.6lbs is great and I am pretty happy 

I will be continuing on the diet right up until Jan 5th, with the following exceptions:-

Xmas eve evening

Xmas day

Boxing day

New Years eve evening

New Years day.

All of the other days will be full diet days and I will be hitting the gym as often as poss (I am in Leicester 26th-28th so will take kit).

Squats at 1RM sometime today, work permitting (I am being a moneygrabber and working weekend again, need new house), expecting to hit legs about midday. Left leg PIP seems much better.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Cool,I found the best way on Fri/bi was to make sure I pumped them up fully after smashing them on weight,blood and guts style,just my approach mate.


Certainly works for you mate, I will pass info on to Dig and see what he wants to do. Thx.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> not been on here much as of late but having a good catchup in here is really motivating me to get to the gym#
> 
> glad all is going well with gym work and family big guy, and very impressed by the numbers your throwing around
> 
> beast


Morning mate, long time no see, hope you are well, training much at moment?

All is going great for me mate, I may have finally sorted my sh1t out, we shall see!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Excited to use the monolift at 1RM, turned up and they have a brand new one so jumped on that. Steve Plunkett showed us a few modifications and also helped with wraps too.

1.5ml BSI Mtren DS pre-WO.

*Squat*

60 * loads - (kneesleeves) - setting up, messing about with technique, modifying the settings on the monolift, essentially took our time with setup.

100 * 6 - (kneesleeves) - again messing about to get setup right. I even stepped the weight out, not used to monolift yet.

120 * 3 - (kneesleeves) - better technique, feels a little heavy relatively.

150 * 3 - (belt, kneesleeves) - technique feels OK, feels a little heavy. Get the feeling it isn't going to be my day.

180 * 2 - (belt, wraps and gumshield) - a little better.

210 * 1 - (belt, wraps and gumshield) - went up OK. Got vid.

230 * 3 - (belt, wraps, gumshield and sniff) - each one of these was a big struggle, got vid, wanted 4, little disappointed to be honest.

*Squat (Belt Only)*

135 * 12 - Gassed. Weight was light, more weight needed nest time IMO.

*Standing Leg Curl*

Stack * 12

Stack - 2 plates * 15

Stack - 3 plates * 15 - great machine, really felt these in hammies.

Different gym, different time of day, different day, 4th workout of week, I didn't feel 100% full power on any of the top weights, just ground through them. Found the top set very hard. Quads on fire now and hammies tingling. Vids will be up when I can sort them.

When I watch my squat vids, I look reasonably comfortable at the top weight but inside I feel as though I am really, really struggling. Am I not pushing hard enough? Any experience of this?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

210KG * 1 Warmup


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

230 * 3 Monolift


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 50/REST DAY*

Weight : 256.8lbs

Massive cheat on Saturday evening, I had some Guinness too so felt less than optimal yesterday morning so allowed myself a fry up (6 eggs fried in a touch of olive oil, 3 veg sausages, beans and toast with butter on). Not too much damage weight wise but felt a bit sh1te all day so was in bed for 19:00!! I didn't used to get any sort of hangover when I was a pish heid, maybe now my body is becoming healthier etc, it doesn't like the alcohol which is good. Will abstain again now.

Plan for this week:-

T : DL

W : BP I @1RM (WFH day)

T : Cardio

F : BP II

S : [email protected]

Rest day today as I haven't fully recovered from squats and the first sesh of the week is heavy deads, looking for max reps at 260, have to get a double. One extra day of rest will mean I am spot on and also I can do squats at 1RM on Saturday on monolift (240KG squats).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Weight : 117KG

40mg Dbol, 50mg Oxy, 10iu slin and 1.5ml BSI Mtren DS pre-WO.

Food has been fine, sleep has been broken and I have been feeling dehydrated. I blame both of these on the beers on Saturday night. I will abstain now.

I have been struggling a little with a twingy lower back, nerve issue, only very slightly and stretching seems to alleviate it. This has come on since squats on Saturday. Will keep the stretching in.

*DEAD*

100 * 6 - double overhand.

140 * 4 - double overhand.

185 * 2 (chalk, gumshield) - mixed grip from now onwards. Very easy indeed.

215 * 1 (chalk, gumshield) - flew up.

235 * 1 (chalk, gumshield) - flew up, gave me great hope for the 260.

260 * 2 (chalk, gumshield, sniff) - first one felt heavier than expected, second one felt a grind but looks OK on vid. Struggling with rough bar cutting into hands so decided to throw straps on and go for third, failed miserably and seemed to give up easy. Very disappointing, need to dig in more imo. Vid will be up later. Dig wanted 2, I wanted 3!!

*Deficit Dead *(stand on 20kg plate)

200 * 6 - first 5 easy but gassed quickly, find bending right down for bar knocks breath out of me and struggle to get air in. Disappointing.

*CG Uhand Pulldown*

37es * 12 - nice burn in lats.

37es * 11

37es * 10

Disappointing session. I wanted 3 reps at 260 and wanted more at 200, seemed to gas and give up very easily. With all of the above issues (sleep, dehydration, lower back), I seemed to be in a negative mindset beforehand. Need to put this right. I blame it on not recovering from Saturday 100% and predominantly on the beer on Saturday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DL 260KG * 2


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 52/BENCH DAY*

Weight : 256.2lbs

Weight is dropping slowly, I wanted 252lbs this week, 18st, big target and watershed. I'll keep working towards it.

Bench Day I at 1RM today. Working from home too so may pop over to Saxtons 4*4 in Chelmsford this afternoon and look at some Audi Q7s. Dentist at 16:15


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY I*

Bench at 1RM with @Nov. Much better sleep last night, all prep good, no pre-WOs.

*CG Bench TO CHEST* (concentrating on setup)

50 * loads.

80 * 6

100 * 3 - feeling reasonably heavy today. Also I am missing aggression, maybe from pre-WOs.

110 * 2 - fine.

117.5 * 2 - fine.

125 * 1 - fine.

130 * 2 - first one was lovely, had to push for 2nd.

*CG BOARD Press*

130 * F - brought it down to board, drove up, 2 inches from the board, the left tricep gave out, immediate thought was muscle tear, Nov got bar off me (never seen him move so fast!!), tricep felt massive and hard.

Binned the rest of the workout as it was very tricep-centric. At home now, tricep feels massive and hard but I don't think it is a tear, I suppose you just know when injured badly, not sure what it was. I'll just have to rest it, ice it, eat loads of food and give it some rest. Need to do squats on Friday!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 53/CARDIO*

Weight : 254.4lbs

Left tricep is a little tender but it is definitely nothing serious. I may have a light bench sesh tomorrow. I will be doing 45-60 mins cardio today on treadmill to get the weight below 252lbs on Saturday, feels a barrier I want to crack.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*CARDIO*

6kmh at 5% incline, steady state cardio, BPM was 120ish, 45 mins. Found it harder today, BPM went up much quicker and was sweating a bit.

Down to very last belt buckle on my work belt (36-38") so I will have to buy a medium! Not too bad considering my t shirts are XXL.

Looking through bank details for December yesterday and found on average for first 16 days this month, we have spent £35 a day on food. December isn't a "normal" month (have bought a few extras/luxuries for Xmas) and I have been eating fresh fish most nights. Even so, that works out at a grand a month so that will be cut down. Will do a full month's stats in Jan.

Still don't know what happened with tricep but just a little tender and hard today.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *CARDIO*
> 
> 6kmh at 5% incline, steady state cardio, BPM was 120ish, 45 mins. Found it harder today, BPM went up much quicker and was sweating a bit.
> 
> ...


I do about 20quid a day on food to myself lol (plus dogs)

Think misses spends about 3 pound though so kinda evens It out expensive living though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 54/BENCH II*

Weight : 254.2lbs

Looking like I may struggle to get sub 252lbs by tomorrows weigh in which is slightly disappointing.

Tricep feels OK so light bench session today.

Apart from the above, all going well, food/fluids/rest etc etc.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bail said:


> I do about 20quid a day on food to myself lol (plus dogs)
> 
> Think misses spends about 3 pound though so kinda evens It out expensive living though


Expensive hobby when you add in the supps, gear, peps, gym etc etc. Better than sticking it up your nose though mate, like lots of the boys at work.

I'll be using frozen fish in Jan and will check again.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH II*

After the issue with the tricep on Wednesday, today's session was all about getting some blood pumping and checking out the injury.

BP up to 100KG

DB Press up to 40s

Incline flyes up to 16s

Machine seated shoulder press up to 55s each side.

Tricep rope pushdowns - light weight.

Surprisngly, for such light weights I got a decent pump, used perfect form with slow movements on all.

Tricep was fine but weakness on left side.

@hilly, I went the toilet before and then jumped on scales, 116KG which is the lightest I have been on those scales during this diet. Also my shirts and trousers are looser, I still harbour hopes that I will be sub-252lbs tomorrow.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good luck for under 252!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Expensive hobby when you add in the supps, gear, peps, gym etc etc. Better than sticking it up your nose though mate, like lots of the boys at work.
> 
> I'll be using frozen fish in Jan and will check again.


I get mine from fish place near me Tilipia 5 pound a kg frozen and salmon (best Ive had) for 10ner a kg

If I didn't train would prob spend 20 a day on kfc/Mac Dees lol then the added money on powder on the weekend lol

Better spent on more productive things


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*WEEK 8 WEIGH-IN/LEG DAY*

After feeling starving last night and dreaming about chips, I knew my body was in furnace mode. I got up this morning and felt tight and light.

16/10 = 268lbs

Starting weight : approx 266lbs

Week 1 Weigh-in : 262.8lbs

Week 2 Weigh-in : 261.8lbs

Week 3 Weigh-in : 257.0lbs

Week 4 Weigh-in : 260.8lbs

Week 5 Weigh-in : 257.8lbs

Week 6 Weigh-in : 256.0lbs

Week 7 Weigh-in : 253.4lbs

Week 8 Weigh-in : 251.0lbs

@hilly

Target well and truly met, buzzing off that!! Body feels as though it is changing daily, at current rate of progress I would hit 238lbs/17st on Feb 13th but I have The Experiment starting on Jan 5th, gear arrives today.

1RM this morning for heavy squats, would like 240KG * 1 today. Working weekend again but will get some Xmas shopping in today and family time tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

After today, I will be dropping all orals, slin and all gear apart from Test in readiness for Xmas and The Experiment.

Just jabbed 5ml D Hacks Test E 300. HCG in. 100mg Var/Winny/Prov in. 1.5ml Apollo Mtren pre-WO today too.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

How have you found dropping fat while running Slin?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Benchbum said:


> How have you found dropping fat while running Slin?


Fine mate, slin helped with the weight loss without the fat in there blunting it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Great sleep, fluids, food, all spot on. No excuses!!!

Monolift at 1RM with Tony Gee, Steve Plunkett who was working the monolift and sorting the knee wraps out. Squatting with @Nov and one of the lads who did the Herts SM comp last year (forgot his name FFS!!).

*SQUAT*

60 * loads - (knee sleeves)

100 * 8 - (knee sleeves)

140 * 4 - (belt, knee sleeves)

160 * 3 - (belt, knee sleeves, gumshield)

180 * 2 - (belt, knee sleeves, gumshield)

200 * 1 - (belt, knee sleeves, gumshield) - felt light today, speed out of hole was great, feels like my day, very strong.

220 * 1 - (belt, Inzer True Black knee wraps, gumshield) - flew up, no issues, felt great.

240 * 2 - (belt, Mark Bell Slingshot knee wraps, gumshield and sniff) - got video, felt strong, poss 3rd there but lower back was a little twingey, depth looks fine, wraps were tight as hell and defo helped, happy to take 250+ on.

200 * 3 - (belt, knee sleeves, gumshield) - the double at 240 took a lot out of me, no real power here, struggling out of hole, all out!!

Great day today, hitting weight target and also a double on 240!! Life feels good


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Good day all round mate by the sound of it!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

SQUAT 240 * 2


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome looking gym and if you don't mind me saying form seems massively improved from the start of the year..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Benchbum said:


> Awesome looking gym and if you don't mind me saying form seems massively improved from the start of the year..


Gym is awesome, the two guys on the left both just won equipped world titles!!

Form is much better, feeling much stronger on squat.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Today has just gone from a good day to a great day.

My own Xmas present has just arrived. 25 Sust, 5 Tren E, 5 Tren A, 5 Mast E and 5 Mast P, Precision, packaging is the most professional I have seen with each vial in a little plastic container labelled Precision. Looks quality, can we start The Experiment now


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Today has just gone from a good day to a great day.
> 
> My own Xmas present has just arrived. 25 Sust, 5 Tren E, 5 Tren A, 5 Mast E and 5 Mast P, Precision, packaging is the most professional I have seen with each vial in a little plastic container labelled Precision. Looks quality, can we start The Experiment now


Got any pics of that?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight Loss Graph

View attachment 163221


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes said:


> Got any pics of that?


I'll get some up in the morning, I have slung out the clear plastic containers though.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good work mate. Bit of clean living paying off!

That gym looks fûcking awesome too


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 56/REST DAY*

Weight : 252.0lbs

Ridiculously hungry yesterday after the squats, I ate way over my recommended amount!! This is where I struggle though with the diet, the muscle-builder in me wants to feed the muscle and make it grow, whilst the dieter wants to keep to the required cals/macros. I suppose I did a bit of both and kept the food clean but just more of it.

I had to have an hour kip yesterday afternoon, I was wrecked after squats and also my lower back was fried, still tender today.

Rest day, I am working but will make time for family stuff and also Xmas shopping (food!!).


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> SQUAT 240 * 2


Beast. That's like having me and the weight I squat on your back lol.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Beast. That's like having me and the weight I squat on your back lol.


That would be awesome to see....... The weight on felons back, and felon on hunting ground haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DIET DAY 57/BENCH DAY*

I had a cheat last night of homemade fish and chips, mushy peas and two rounds of bread and butter. Loads of ice cream for dessert. I didn't weigh myself this morning.

Lower back is still having nerve-like twinges and feels overworked. It may be a good opportunity to rest it this week. Also, the hook on the monolift swung back on Saturday and hooked into the webbing between thumb and forefinger on right hand, bled like hell, very tender at moment, hope it doesn't affect benching today. I have taken the usual combo of Paracetamol and Ibuprofen for my aches, pains and injuries.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Looking forward to a decent bench session after a few niggles last week.

I am a little tired from working the weekend (mad hours too, e.g. setting alarm for midnight last night and working for an hour, back in bed and up at 04:00 etc).

Back feels OK and hand is OK too.

No orals/slin/pre-WO etc. Au Natural 

*Bench* (concentrating on form, with arch, power through feet etc etc)

60 * 8

100 * 3

110 * 2 - flew up, feels good. Setup felt tight and good.

120 * 1 - no issues.

125 * 1 - no issues.

132.5 * 2 - first one was fine, second one left side was veering all over place and way behind right side, needed touch. Disappointed.

132.5 * 1 - no real power generated from left side again, needed touch.

*Bench downsets*

125 * 2 - sh1te.

110 * 4 - feeble.

*Dumbell Bench*

40s * 4 - left side gave out, felt like shoulder area. Binned the rest of the workout.

I think the time has come for action and I do need to sort this shoulder/left side injury out. Right side is powerful and feels great, left side power seems to have deteriorated badly over the past 12 months, I have been blaming technique etc but I don't think it is.

Injury is a long standing injury, impact injury on shoulder, AC joint split open, left scapula disturbed and winging, left side lateral delt has disappeared, the disfigurement can be seen through a t-shirt. I was X-rayed after the injury and told no break so A&E sent me on my way. I knew a surgeon in the Whitechapel Road hospital (London) who got me in to see Dr Simon Owen-Johnstone (pre-eminent surgeon in shoulder area injuries). He was interested in my injury and even shouted in his number two (registrar) to have a look. MRIs were taken etc. Anyhow, he said we can operate but no guarantee of success and would put me out of gym for 6 months. I declined, he wasn't keen anyhow. I have had lots of physio from physios ranging from absolute sh1te to OK.

Where do I go from here? Do I need to see an orthopaedic surgeon? Anybody been in this situation? Any recommendations for people to see in Herts (preferably) or even London area?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gear for The Experiment

View attachment 163378


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Gear for The Experiment
> 
> View attachment 163378


Wow!!

I thought the experiment was just straight test?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> Wow!!
> 
> I thought the experiment was just straight test?


That's right, I am a greedy bugger and order loads


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Lol what are the extras apart from test?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is around 259lbs so prob around 7lbs up from last weigh-in which was 9 days ago. A lot of that will be water so will get back on normal diet now until 5th. Also I did jab a sh1t load of gear so that will have blown me up a little I reckon.

2 day bender before Xmas didn't go down well but I haven't drank since and am back on the wagon now.

Xmas was great, kids loved it, back to reality today with no trains for work so WFH, just as well, about -2 out there today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> Lol what are the extras apart from test?


Loads of pre-WO gear but also Tren E/A and Mast E/A.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Loads of pre-WO gear but also Tren E/A and Mast E/A.


You gna save this for after the experiment?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> You gna save this for after the experiment?


Yes mate, may do a long TTM cut.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good to hear you are back on track with the diet mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

love this journal , great work buddy

glad you and family had a great xmas


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back in gym today for Deads, really looking forward to it. Even though I have put on 7 or 8 lbs, my belt buckle is same, I just feel bigger and fuller from the food but the gear too.

I had a bad diet from 23-27th December and ate the usual crap but since eating clean again, I have been so hungry and have been literally eating every 90 mins with massive portions too. My body trying to catch up/repair or utilise the extra gear!!

Looking for 230 * 5+ on Deads.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> love this journal , great work buddy
> 
> glad you and family had a great xmas


Hope you and family had a great Xmas too mate. Things should start getting exciting in here from 5th Jan :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Motivation at an all-time low, I had to really force myself to go to the gym, not too sure why!! I have had a decent rest, loads of food, usually I am raring to go. I am working solo but that never bothers me. I did feel a little "over-trained" before Xmas but no excuse now. Maybe that 2 day sesh/partying binge is still hitting me?

No pre-WOs at all.

*Dead*

100 * 6

140 * 4

170 * 3

190 * 2 - felt heavy, little dizzy at top of 2nd rep.

215 * 1 - feeling too mellow and detached. Not an easy rep.

230 * 3 - riled myself up for this, a little sniff too, first two flew up but ground third out. Very disappointed.

*Deficit* (stood 20 plate)

200 * 4 - first three were fine, ground fourth.

*Dbell Row*

50s 12r x 2s - should have been 3 sets, lost focus.

I will persevere this week and keep grinding on but today was a particularly ****e day. @Dig actually wanted 230*5+ and 220*2 (deficit).

Early night tonight and down to 1RM in the morning.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good sesh considering mate

im the same for a week or two after a proper heavy sesh

yes me and the kids had great one cheers buddy,

cant wait to see the experiment from the 5th, hardcore, maybe have a week off before to totally rekindle motivation and energy??

going to keep updated in here from now


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Closing this one and will open a new one for 2015. Had bench sesh last week too, very poor with big struggle on left hand side. Nothing of note to post up regarding it. 264lbs today so +13lbs so my Xmas and New Year blowout has gone big.

All the best.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Been a pleasure reading


----------

